# Setup Torque



## löösns (15. Juli 2006)

Überall schwirren Fragen rum zum Setup, dem Luftdruck und anderen Sachen rund um das Setup des Torque. Ich fände es hilfreich, wenn mal jeder Torque Fahrer sein Gewicht und das Setup seines Dämpfers (vielleicht auch der Gabel, falls dies erwünscht ist) hier bekanntgeben könnte...! Schreibt die Angaben doch bitte FETT, damit man die Setupdaten schneller von den anderen Kommentaren unterscheiden kann! (mal schauen, ob das alle hinbringen..)  Danke im Voraus!

Also ich hab ca *80kg, hab in der Hauptkammer 11bar, im Ausgleichsbehälter seit neuestem 9 bar, Zugstufe etwa ein drittel reingedreht, ebenso den durchschlagschutz und das propedal immer voll drin.*

hab gerade mal das manual durchgelesen: "Zur einstellung des durchschlagwiderstandes darf der boost valve druck maximal 9 bar betragen."
und
fahren sie nicht mit dem fahrrad, wenn der luftdruck in der ausgleichsbehälterluftkammer mehr als 13.79bar oder weniger als 5.17bar beträgt." (wie die auf die zahlen kommen und wie die sich vorstellen, wie der laie das genau messen kann ist mir immer noch schleierhaft...  )

hat aber jemand ne ahnung, wie hoch der max. druck in der hauptkammer sein darf? hab dazu nichts im manual gefunden...


----------



## löösns (16. Juli 2006)

na wenn sich niemand meldet, muss ich halt nochmal... 

hab einen grossen teil des heutigen nachmittags der fahrwerksabstimmung gewidmet. viel muss ich dazu nicht sagen. nur eine frage hab ich: ich hab die treppe auf dem bild als versuchsabfahrt genommen. wenn man die treppe runter ist, taucht der hinterbau recht fest weg, d.h. man kann recht gut sehen, ob die einstellung einen drop oder eine rüde passage im gelände wegstecken könnte, ohne durchzuschlagen. die zweitte treppe ist sozusagen ein kleiner drop ins flat... hab beide so mit recht zügigem tempo, aber nicht abartig schnell oder so genommen. leider hab ich am schluss 13.5 bar in der hauptkammer, 12.5 bar im piggy (dabei ca 10mm sag) das pro pedal voll drin, und den durchschlagschutz auf einem drittel., weiter brachte ich den nicht rein bei dem druck von 12.5 bar. 
trotzdem braucht der dämpfer 48 der max. (luft raus) 57mm. da bleiben noch 9mm reserven für einen drop oder so... und die treppe ist doch eigentlich nicht mit einem drop zu vergleichen, oder? 
was soll ich tun, noch mehr druck in die behälter lassen? im manual steht, man soll in den piggy max 9 bar pumpen. und nochmehr in die hauptkammer, weiss ich auch nicht, ob das was bringt... oder besser gesagt, dem dampfer auf die dauer gut tut.

ODER ist meine kleine verswuchstreppe einfach sowas wie ein fahrwerkskiller und jeder dämpfer würde da soviel federweg verbauchen...? was meint ihr, bin ein wenig verwirrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thory (17. Juli 2006)

löösns schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> 
> ODER ist meine kleine verswuchstreppe einfach sowas wie ein fahrwerkskiller und jeder dämpfer würde da soviel federweg verbauchen...? was meint ihr, bin ein wenig verwirrt.



Ich denke Du hast das rebound zu stark eingedreht -> zwischen den Stufen federt der Dämpfer nicht mehr aus und damit nach jeder Stufe tiefer ein. 
In diesem Sinne sind Treppen vielleicht keine Fahrwerkskiller, aber um eine Treppe schnell zu fahren ist weniger Dämpfung - also das das Fahrwerk schnell ausfedert aber nicht "springt" erforderlich. Für einen Drop kannste auch stärker dämpfen, was sich angenehmer anfühlt, wenn die voll eingetauchte Federung etwas dezenter ausfedert.

Ich würde das Setup wie folgt ändern:
a.) kein Propedal - das nützt nix und du verlierst evtl sensiblität
b.) Piggy Back auf den max zulässigen wert -> ich denke das ist 11(?)
c.) SAG 25% - 30% 
d.) Rebound so weit wie möglich öffnen, darf halt nicht springen

Das Rebound würde ich jetzt auf Deiner Versuchsstrecke (Treppe) optimieren. Das kannst Du machen indem Du die Eintauchtiefe des Dämpfers kontrollierst aber vor allem in dem Du dein Gefühl im Allerwertesten walten lässt.
Mit zunehmender Geschwindigkeit muss das Gefühl für die enzelnen Treppenstufen abnehmen und Du eher den Eindruck gewinnen, dass Du eine schiefe ebene runterfährst.

Ehrensache dass Du diese Treppe dann auch wieder hoch fährst!

Gruss


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (17. Juli 2006)

thory schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde das Setup wie folgt ändern:
> a.) kein Propedal - das nützt nix und du verlierst evtl sensiblität
> d.) Rebound so weit wie möglich öffnen, darf halt nicht springen


Auch ohne Torque denke ich das das die zwei Punkte sind.

Propedal: Das macht man doch nur rein, wenn man auf der Ebene oder bei wenig Steigung bei ziemlich gutem Belag unterwegs ist. Ist das bei dem Dämpfer nicht schaltbar? Mit Propedal ist der Dämper erstens unsensibel weil  Propedal das Rebound weiter zu drückt.

Rebound: Je nachdem wie abwurffreundlich die Geometrie ist zudrehen. Das merkt man aber nicht nur an drei Stufen, sondern wenn man über längere Wurzelbretter oder so durchfährt. Tendentiell so wenig wie möglich, da es dir sonst nach und nach Federweg klaut.


----------



## thory (17. Juli 2006)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:
			
		

> ... Das merkt man aber nicht nur an drei Stufen...



Ja genau - habe mir das Bild nicht genau genug angeschaut: nimm' eine längere Treppe - so 10-20 Stufen. Eine Treppe finde ich zur Abstimmung gut, da die einzelnen Läufe sehr vergleichbar sind. Bei einem trail mit Wurzelfeldern und Blöcken hängts doch sehr davon ab welche Linie Du gerade erwischst.

Der Dämpfer bietet propedal in 15 Klicks. Da ich vom wippen her keinen wirklichen Unterschied feststellen kann (vielleicht wippt das Torque einfach zu wenig ), habe ich es ganz geöffnet.

Gruss


----------



## löösns (17. Juli 2006)

bin auch ohne pro pedal runtrgefahren. hatte aber das gefühl, mit tauchte der dämpfer weniger ein. scheint einbildung zu sein. und die zugstufe ist eigentlich schon "ideal" eingestellt, sprich federt schnellstmöglich aus, ohne mich abzuwerfen. für einen drop würde ich aber schon noch ordentlich reindrehen... ich versuchs vielleicht mal noch mit ganz offener zugstufe. geh heute eh noch auf die piste und werd mal witerprobieren. 
auch auf wurzelpassagen... weiss natürlich schon, dass die 6 (übrigens: oberen) treppenstufen nicht ausschlaggebend sein können für das idealsetup!

und: mit ein wenig anstrengung komm ich da auch wieder hoch! nicht fahrend, aber hüpfend...!

bin noch gespannt auf die anderen torque fahrer...! hoffe da kommen noch einige zahlen!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (17. Juli 2006)

löösns schrieb:
			
		

> bin auch ohne pro pedal runtrgefahren. hatte aber das gefühl, mit tauchte der dämpfer weniger ein. scheint einbildung zu sein.


Klar. PP drückt die Zug und die Druckstufe des Dämpfers zu.


> und: mit ein wenig anstrengung komm ich da auch wieder hoch! nicht fahrend, aber hüpfend...!


? Je drei Stufen mit vielleicht 15-20cm pro Stufe? Das fährt man doch einfach hoch. Arsch aus dem Sattel und ab gehts. Ausser der Stufenabstand entspricht dem Radstand, dann ist es eklig.

Zu Propedal nochmal: Ob die Kiste wippt oder nicht hängt auch davon ab wie rund dein Tritt ist. Trainiere höhere Cadenzen rund und es wird besser. Und es lohnt sich, weil man lockerer Tritt. Bist vorher HT gefahren, oder? Rund treten lernt man wohl am besten auf einem Fully oder Lockout oder beim Strecke rollen beim Triatlon.


----------



## Lasse (18. Juli 2006)

löösns schrieb:
			
		

> ODER ist meine kleine verswuchstreppe einfach sowas wie ein fahrwerkskiller und jeder dämpfer würde da soviel federweg verbauchen...? was meint ihr, bin ein wenig verwirrt.



Die mangelnde Progression der Torque-Kinematik wirst du mit dem Dämpfer nicht ganz abstellen können. Du hast die Wahl zwischen nicht durchschlagen und sehr viel Druck in der Hauptkammer - dann fährt es auf dem Trail etwas unsensibel über Wurzeln. Oder du stimmst auf normalen Sag und angenehmes Fahren auf dem Trail ab, dann wird es bei Kanten ab 50cm durchschlagen. Habe an dem Ding ziemlich lange rumgeschraubt und probiert. Letzlich habe ich aber immer nur das Eine (Trailtune) oder das Andere (Droptune) hingekriegt und leider keine zufriedenstellende Zwischenlösung. Max. Druck im Piggi und voll reingedrehten Durchschlagschutz mußt du aber eigentlich immer fahren, sonst hämmert es unangenehm durch - da hatte ich immer etwas Sorge um die Dämpferaufnahme.

ProPedal immer ganz auf - bei mir hat es fast nicht und vor allem nicht unangenehm gewippt (im Sitzen).


----------



## thto (18. Juli 2006)

Lasse schrieb:
			
		

> Die mangelnde Progression der Torque-Kinematik wirst du mit dem Dämpfer nicht ganz abstellen können. Du hast die Wahl zwischen nicht durchschlagen und sehr viel Druck in der Hauptkammer - dann fährt es auf dem Trail etwas unsensibel über Wurzeln. Oder du stimmst auf normalen Sag und angenehmes Fahren auf dem Trail ab, dann wird es bei Kanten ab 50cm durchschlagen. Habe an dem Ding ziemlich lange rumgeschraubt und probiert. Letzlich habe ich aber immer nur das Eine (Trailtune) oder das Andere (Droptune) hingekriegt und leider keine zufriedenstellende Zwischenlösung. Max. Druck im Piggi und voll reingedrehten Durchschlagschutz mußt du aber eigentlich immer fahren, sonst hämmert es unangenehm durch - da hatte ich immer etwas Sorge um die Dämpferaufnahme.
> 
> ProPedal immer ganz auf - bei mir hat es fast nicht und vor allem nicht unangenehm gewippt (im Sitzen).



super pics in deiner gallery , hast du auch ein paar action pics mit dem torque ?


----------



## thory (18. Juli 2006)

Lasse schrieb:
			
		

> ... Oder du stimmst auf normalen Sag und angenehmes Fahren auf dem Trail ab, dann wird es bei Kanten ab 50cm durchschlagen.



Hallo Lasse,
was bist Du für einer? Die Bilder in Deiner Gallerie sehen ja wirklich professionell aus!
Arbeitest Du für eines der einschlägigen MAGs?

Zum Thema:
Was ist denn bei Dir normaler SAG?
Ich hatte bis heute noch keinen Durchschlag und fahre irgendwo zwischen 25% und 30% SAG. Ich bin auch kein Dropkünstler - aber einen Meter bin ich allemal schon 'runter. 50 cm hopse ich ja fast noch mit dem XC.

Das von Löösens erwähnte Phänomen an den Treppen vermute zuerst ich in der Überdämpfung des Setup durch Propedal und Rebound. Wenn das nicht der Grund ist müssen wir weitersuchen.

Eine an sich positive Erfahrung, die ich mit dem Torque Hinterbau gemacht habe, ist, dass auch bergauf über grobe Blöcke viel Federweg (um die 75%) ausgenutzt wird. Vielleicht überspannt das auch gerade die Anforderungen an den Hinterbau: bergauf mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit - bergab mit Tempo über die Trails - und dann Drops.

Was ist denn Deine Erfahrung - gibt es Räder die dieses Spektrum besser bringen?

Gruß


----------



## Lasse (18. Juli 2006)

Hmmm, 30% Sag und keine Durchschläge bei hohem Tempo/Drops - so hat das bei mir nie hingehauen. Bei dem Torque, das ich gefahren bin, hatte ich da einen einfachen Test (mache ich immer so zum ersten Check): über den Parkplatz rollen, locker stehend, und dann explosiv das ganze Gewicht aufs Hinterrad verlagern. Konstruktionen mit geringer Progression schlagen dann durch, obwohl der Sag eigentlich stimmt (beim Torque finde ich 25 - 30% richtig). Unter Durchschlagen verstehe ich nicht das Ausnutzen des effektiven Federweges - das sollte jedes Bike ja machen - sondern das spürbare, harte "Anschlagen" des Dämpfers am Ende seines Hubes. Das empfinde ich als unangenehm und versuche es mit Dämpfereinstellungen zu vermeiden, wenn es die Kinematik alleine nicht hinkriegt. Mein Votec V8 hatte übrigens das gleiche Problem. Und derzeit bin ich auf einem Kona Coilair unterwegs, daß da auch verbesserungswürdig ist. Zum Vergleich - das Ghost in meiner Galerie ist ein schön progressiver Kandidat - ohne groß am Dämpfer rumbasteln zu müssen, kann man mit 30% Sag damit auch heftige Sachen machen, ohne das das unangenehm anschlägt (die Anlenkung des Dämpfers spricht da aber auch für sich - dem neuen Kona Stinky sehr ähnlich).

@thory: wenn du ein Setup gefunden hast, das dir bei deinem Fahrstil viel Komfort und gleichzeitig Durchschlagschutz bietet - super. Darauf kommt es letztlich an. Ich bin etwas von meiner BMX-Vergangeheit geprägt beim Trailfahren - viele Bunny Hops, ein eher aggressiver Fahrstil (könnte man auch als gelegentlich "stumpf" bezeichnen  ) und ab und zu ein bißchen Dirtjumpen am Krater - da habe ich für mich kein zufriedenstellendes Setup gefunden beim Torque.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lasse (18. Juli 2006)

thory schrieb:
			
		

> Eine an sich positive Erfahrung, die ich mit dem Torque Hinterbau gemacht habe, ist, dass auch bergauf über grobe Blöcke viel Federweg (um die 75%) ausgenutzt wird.



DAS ist für mich eher ein nicht so optimales Zeichen - wenn der Hinterbau so stark eintaucht bei kleineren Geschichten/wenig Speed, heißt das auch, daß er zum Beispiel bei aktiver Fahrweise und beim Bunny Hop - Absprung stark wegtaucht und eben an kleinen Kanten bereits viel seines Federweges zugibt. Da waren 50cm als Angabe jetzt mit Sicherheit übertrieben negativ. Ein Meter geht bestimmt gut - ein Bike wie das Torque, daß laut Hersteller auch gut für Bikeparks taugen soll, muß dann aber eben auch größere Geschichten mitmachen (schaut mal, was heutzutage so in Biekparks an Drops rumsteht). Aber letztlich ist das alles Schall und Rauch - wenn du mit dem Bike zufrieden bist - perfekt.


----------



## thory (18. Juli 2006)

Lasse schrieb:
			
		

> DAS ist für mich eher ein nicht so optimales Zeichen - wenn der Hinterbau so stark eintaucht bei kleineren Geschichten/wenig Speed, heißt das auch, daß er zum Beispiel bei aktiver Fahrweise und beim ...


Ja - schon klar. Was ich meinte ist allerdings was anderes: für mich positiv war, dass ich auf einem anspruchsvollen Uphill die XC / Leichtbaufraktion stehen lassen konnte, weil die ihre bockende Geräte schieben mussten.
Spricht für eine Tourencharcteristik: Erscheint mir auf dem Single Trail perfekt - schafft aber die Spanne bis hin zur höherer Bikeparkweihe anscheinend nicht.

Den von Dir angesprochenen Test - sich explosionsartig nach hinten zu werfen - habe ich auch schon gemacht. Es gab dabei keinen Durchschlag - aber einen Aufschlag - nämlich ich auf dem Rücken und Rad auf mir. Muss wohl noch ein bisschen üben.... 

Das Coliair kenne ich nicht -aber das Coiler de Lux (die Stahlfederversion) von meinem Sohn. Und das haben wir bislang auch noch nicht zum Durchschlagen bringen können. Na - kann noch kommen, mit dem neuen Bikepark in Lenggries!

Gruss


----------



## schuh (18. Juli 2006)

Hab genau das selbe Problem wie löösns.

92kg, bei 1,90cm.

Hab wirklich schon ziemlich viel am Dämpfer experimentiert. Die Luft hab ich im Positiv Behälter auf 190PSI. Hab auch wie hier mehrfach als Ursache erwähnt den Rebound mal ganz raus, Propedal sowieso.
Trotz all dem experimentieren hab ich's nicht geschafft das ich mal weniger SAG  hätte, bzw das der Dämpfer nicht so weit durchschlägt bei "normalen" Fahrmanövern wie oben von Löösns erwähnte Treppe. 
Selbst bei bischen Bunny Hops in der Eben geht der Dämpfer soweit wie bei Löösns abgebildet rein.
Der Gummi ist im Moment nach jeder Fahrt ca 2mm vor dem Ende.

Jetzt frag ich mich schon, hier waren doch schon paar Berichte von Leuten die das Torque im Bikepark bewegt haben. Wie ist es den jetzt mit 2m+ Drops? Geht das, oder muss ich da jetzt mit massivem Durchschlagen rechnen?

Wäre sehr interessiert an Tipps zu Optimierung meiner Einstellungen, beziehungsweise weiteren Setups von Torque fahrern!

Schönen Abend, 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## schuh (20. Juli 2006)

Bin weiter am experimentieren.

Hab inzwischen 250PSI in der Positivkammer, und 145PSI in Piggybag. Damit hab ich noch ca 1,4cm SAG bei ca 6,1cm gesamt Federweg. Das ist bischen weniger SAG als Fox empfiehlt.
Den Rebound hab ich komplett raus. Da werd ich nochmal bisschen dran experimentieren...
Das Propadel mach ich je nach Bedarf rein, aber zum Springen ganz raus.
Den Durchschlagschutz hab ich voll rein gedreht.

Was haltet ihr von der Einstellung? Ist das einigermassen Sinnvoll?

Hab mal geschaut was max Druck ist. Laut diversen amerikanischen Seiten sind das 300PSI für die positiv Kammer, und auf dem Piggy steht ja drauf 200PSI.

Bin vorhin einmal mit Propadel drin, und einmal ohne meinen kleinen Drop runter, und muss sagen das macht wohl schon was aus. Ohne Propadel ist er nicht so weit rein. Kann aber auch an der Landung gelegen haben. War dann zu faul das in weiteren Runden auszuwerten bei der Hitze heut.


----------



## löösns (20. Juli 2006)

@holger: öhm, als versuchsanordnung dienten mir hauptsächlich die hinteren 6 stufen und nicht nur die vorderen 3. zuerst aber die 6 mit speed, dann noch ein kleiner hopser über die 3 ins flat ergibt einen für meine ansicht schönen testparcours! über 3 treppenstufen... das wäre ja keine treppenfahrt! da fliegste ja drüber! und deshalb fahr ich dann die 6 treppen nicht hoch... bei den drei kleenen würd das schon gehen, klar!  und zum tritt: mit nem hardtail steile bergauffahrten im wiegetritt schult das gleichmässige pedalieren schon recht intensiv! aber ich hab auch kein wipp-problem, wenn ich gemütlich und regelmässig mit meinem torque bergauf fahre, nur wenn ich halt im sitzen etwas gas gebe und der runde tritt so flöten geht, wippts halt schon. übe noch!



> Das von Löösens erwähnte Phänomen an den Treppen vermute zuerst ich in der Überdämpfung des Setup durch Propedal und Rebound. Wenn das nicht der Grund ist müssen wir weitersuchen.



ich hab natürlich auch ohne pro pedal und (erst in einem weiteren versuch) ohne zugstufe versucht. ändert aber am problem relativ sehr wenig.

@schuh: also ich pers. würd mich nicht getrauen, 17 bar in die hauptkammer zu füllen. ich würd da eher mal versuchen, ein wenig mehr in den piggy zu packen. aber das musst du selber herausfinden. gib uns bescheid, wenn du mehr weisst! und wegen dem propedal: ohne propedal hat der dämpfer weniger federweg gebraucht? eigentlich ists doch eher umgekehrt... hab ich gedacht...?

bei meinen letzten probefahrten mit dem oben genannten setup (12.5piggy, 13.5 hauptchambre und alles andere raus) fuhr ich recht gut! da waren aufm dh recht viele üblere wurzeln, und auch einige sprünge und ich hatte auf teils wurzelpassagen recht viel speed. am schluss hatte ich etwa 80 - 85% des max fw gebraucht. allerdings war da nichts dropähnliches oder lowspeedpassagen mit grossen tritten. aber ich versuch jetzt auf jeden fall mal den tipp von lasse: nämlich max druck in den piggy. (und durchschlagschutz voll rein.) dann mach ich mal ein paar drops und berichte mal wieder. wird bei meinem gewicht genügen. und anfangs august geh ich zu den portes du soleil... da werd ich mal weiter experimentieren. *freu* machts gut und postet mal fleissig weiter! bin gespannt!


----------



## schuh (20. Juli 2006)

> also ich pers. würd mich nicht getrauen, 17 bar in die hauptkammer zu füllen



Warum nicht?

Steht doch nirgends was das man nicht so viel rein drücken darf, oder? 
Und nach dem zu urteilen was man so im Internet findet sind max 300PSI.
Denke schon das die 250PSI angemessen sind.

Bin damit gerade noch eine kleine Runde an unserem kleinen Weinberg gefahren. Federweg wieder zu 80-90% ausgenutzt, obwohl da nie mehr als 50cm Sprunghöhe drin war! 
Einstellung wie zu letzt gepostet.


Meint ihr wirklich der Piggy macht das so viel aus? Werds wenn ich Samstag Zeit hab mal testen, aber viel mehr darf ich da ja auch nicht rein tun. Da steht ja wenigstens drauf was maximum ist.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## löösns (22. Juli 2006)

klar hat das maximum noch eine rserve eingeplant, aber für die dichtungen ist das sicher nicht so der traum, wenn man mit 300 psi droppen geht und der dann auch noch fast durchschlägt...
vor allem, weil die dhx air am ehesten dichtungsprobleme haben... was man so hört und liest. aber ist natrürlich dir überlassen!


----------



## schuh (24. Juli 2006)

Bin gestern und vorgestern nochmal ne kleine Runde gefahren mit der geposteten Einstellung. Fährt sich im Moment sehr gut, und Drops bis 1m ins Flat gehen mit der Einstellung sehr gut.

Hab das Gefühl wenn ich das ProPedal vor einem Drop komplett rausdrehe, dann verträgt er den Drop besser. Federweg wird trotz der 250PSI immer zu 85-90% genutzt. Und das obwohl ich hier wirklich nur "Weinberge" fahr!

Macht aber im Moment jeden Tag mehr Spass das Bike!


----------



## dreckler (24. Juli 2006)

Salve,
Fahr mit 17-18 Bar in der Hauptkammer, und etwa 11 im Piggy Pack.
Hab dadurch max. 15cm sag, und bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden.
15 stufen ins Flat hab ich so gut gesprungen mit meinen 75 Kg. Hab dann noch etwa 5-10% federweg übrig. (Die gehn aber dann im Wald drauf"g".)
Fahr ohne ProPedal.
Grüße


----------



## Richi2000 (25. Juli 2006)

Tach Leute!
Find ich auch eine gute Idee einen eigenen Setup-thread zu eröffnen!
Mich wundert warum sich eigentlich alle beschweren, daß der Federweg am Hinterbau komplett ausgenützt wird??! Schließlich haben wir uns doch ein Bike mit 165mm FW gekauft um diesen auch auszunützen?
Habe mein Dämpfer-Setup eigentlich schon seit längerem bei 12 bar in der Hauptkammer (25% SAG) und 11 bar im Piggy. Den Durchschlagschutz hab ich voll reingedreht und den Rebound 6 Klicks (von der geöffneten Stellung) reingedreht; Propedal komplett geöffnet. 
Bis auf einen groben Durchschlag bei einen Treppensprung ins Flache hatte ich bisher keine Probleme. Bin mit diesem Setup am Nordparktrail und im Bikepark Leogang genauso gefahren wie ich damit auch auf unserer Hausstrecke in Innsbruck unterwegs bin (Wurzeltrails, kleinere Drops, Sprünge, Anlieger, Stiegen etc.). Meiner Meinung nach hängt es sehr von der Landung ab, inwiefern der Dämpfer in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wird. Wenn man sauber auf beiden Rädern landet und nicht das gesamte Gewicht auf das Hinterrad verlagert bzw. der Aufsprung auch steil genug ist, läßt sich doch einiges anstellen.

@löösens: Die Dämpferabstimmung mit der Treppe find ich schon sinnvoll, nur erscheint mir die von dir genutzte Treppe ein wenig zu kurz zu sein, um effektive Veränderungen bemerken zu können. Hab für mein Setup auch eine Stiege verwendet, nur hatte diese weit über 100 Stufen! Da wird ein zu geringer Rebound (Dämpfer "saugt" sich ein) sofort klar ersichtlich!

Wie sieht´s bei euch eigentlich mit der Gabeleinstellung aus? Fährt hier außer mir noch jemand ein Torque mit der 36VAN? Würde mich interessieren, wie ihr euer komplettes Fahrwerk abstimmt, nicht blos den Dämpfer; schließlich sollte das ganze ja harmonieren um eine optimale Performance liefern zu können.
Bei meiner VAN habe ich die Highspeed-Druckstufe 5-Klicks und die Lowspeed-D. 9-Klicks-zugedreht. Die Zugstufe habe ich 6 Klicks reingedreht und die Feder mit 3 Klicks vorgespannt. Die Druckstufeneinstellungen dürften ja für die TALAS-Modelle ähnlich ausfallen??
OK soweit. Viel Spaß und bleibt gesund!


----------



## schuh (2. August 2006)

Richi2000 schrieb:
			
		

> Tach Leute!
> 
> Mich wundert warum sich eigentlich alle beschweren, daß der Federweg am Hinterbau komplett ausgenützt wird??! Schließlich haben wir uns doch ein Bike mit 165mm FW gekauft um diesen auch auszunützen?



Genau dazu hät ich nochmal eine Frage:

Bin gerade mal ne kurze Mittags-runde durch den Ort gefahren. Da war eine Mauer, ca genauso hoch wie mein Bike, auf die man auf der einen Seite schön drauf fahren konnte. Bin die dann 3-4 mal runter gedroppt (sofern man das bei der Höhe schon so nennen darf  ).

Da die Mauer sehr kurz war hatte ich keine nenneswerte Geschwindigkeit. Bin aber schön satt, mittig mit beiden Rädern gelandet. Einmal vielleicht bisschen mehr auf dem hinteren. 
Der DHX air war bei dem Manöver mit 250PSI befüllt, den Rest der Einstellung hab ich ja oben mal gepostet. 
Der Ringgummi war nach den ersten Drop soweit unten das kein zweiter Ringgummi mehr hätte daneben passen können. Den Dämpfer hat es also dabei denk ich durchgeschlagen. (Hatte auch bisschen so das Gefühl...)

Ist das jetzt schädlich, sollte man das vermeiden, oder nicht?

Denk ich werd jetzt auch bisschen mehr Luft in die Talas drücken. Hab die jetzt so auf dem Empfohlenen Wert für Personen bis 97kg. Aber  bei der oben genannten Aktion war der auch am Anschlag.


----------



## aemkei77 (2. August 2006)

ein meter ins flat ist schon ordentlich, da sollte man den federweg schon ausnutzen


einen durchschlag spürt man - gummi am ende ist mmn noch kein durchschlag


----------



## schuh (2. August 2006)

Danke für die Antwort.

Deinen Bildern nach zu urteilen weißt du auch sehr gut wovon du sprichst ;-)
Das Bild gibt oben beschriebenes Manöver ganz gut wieder. Also passt meine Dämpfereinstellung?

Eine Frage bleibt nur noch, ist jetzt ein Durchschlag schlecht fürs Bike und sollte vermieden werden, oder gehört das einfach mal dazu?


----------



## löösns (2. August 2006)

die bikes solten im allegemeinen schon so gebaut sein, dass sie durchschläge durchhalten. allerdings kannst du dir ja vorstellen, was ein durchschlag für den rahmen bedeutet... der dämpfer dämpft nicht mehr, der restliche schwung, der noch nicht vom dämpfer abgefedert wurde drückt so direkt in den rahmen, in den rücken, die räder und was da alles noch ist... ist also sicher nicht gesund und der rahmen leidet sicher darunter. aber aushalten tuts das schon.

zu meinem gabelsetup: ich hab da nichts verstellt. die gabel passt mir recht gut so und ich erkenne keine grossen unterschiede, auch in den extrempositionen. hab aber auch nicht gerade eine teststrecke vor der tür, wo man high (und lowspeed) druckstufe merklich testen könnte... werd mal experimentieren, wenn ich möglichkeit dazu hab.


----------



## aemkei77 (2. August 2006)

harter durchschlag (*Klonk*) ist zu vermeiden, da du ziemliche belastungsspitzen draufbekommst, sanfter durchschlag bei der härtesten aktion zeigt, dass du gut abgestimmt hast.

klarerweise gibts nicht ein setup für alles, wenns ans droppen geht, dann muss anders abgestimmt werden als wenn speed das ziel ist


----------



## fitze (2. August 2006)

Ein Durchschlag ist auf Dauer sicher nicht ideal für den Dämpfer, aber dem Rahmen sollte das relativ egal sein. Was soll mein Hardtail denn dann dazu sagen? 

MfG
Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (2. August 2006)

Dem Rahmen ists (fast) wurst, aber den Hinterbaulagern nicht. Die hat dein Hardtail nicht.


----------



## aemkei77 (2. August 2006)

hab den thread jetzt nicht gefunden, aber wiederholtes durchschlagen kann den rahmen zerstören
ich glaub es ging ums bergamont big air...


----------



## Richi2000 (3. August 2006)

Durchschläge beim Dämpfer: Wenns öfters hart *klonk* macht wie aemkei77 sagt, ist der Dämpfer sicherlich zu weich abgestimmt oder die Aktion schlicht zu hart. Ich versuch immer so abzustimmen, daß ich am Ende der Fahrt den gesamten Federweg genutzt habe, aber dennoch das *klonk* vermeiden kann; ergo bei zu erwartenden wüsten Dropaktionen eher etwas härter abstimmen (die Progression sowieso immer voll zu), wenns nur über schnelle Wurzeltrails geht halt etwas weicher, damit alles schön platt gebügelt wird.

zur Gabel: Ich meine schon deutliche Unterschiede beim Setup zu erkennen. Meiner Meinung nach taucht die Gabel (vieleicht ist es auch nur bei den VAN Modellen der Fall, da die Talas ja etwas progressiver sein soll?) bei voll geöffneter Lowspeed-Druckstufe bei langsam(!) gefahrenen Stufen oder bei Vollbremsungen zu tief ein, sodaß man dadurch Überschalgsgefühle in steilem Gelände bekommt. Wenn ich sie aber zudrehe (9 Klicks) taucht die Gabel bedeutend weniger bzw. langsamer ein, was ich besonders in technisch schwierigen Lowspeed Passagen schätze; außerdem läßt sich mit einer geschloßenen Lowspeed-D. auch Wippen beim Pedalieren besser unterdrücken (bergauf dreh ich zusätzlich die Zugstufe zu, somit wird die Gabel überdämpft, und dann ist Ruhe an der Front).
Die Highspeed-Druckstufe regelt die Kraft, bei der auf schnelle Stöße reagiert wird. Das heißt für mich, daß eine geöffnete Highspeed-Druckstufe (Werkssetup 1Klick zugedreht) ein butterweiches Ansprechverhalten auf jede Unebenheit (Wurzeltrails!) liefert, dadurch aber bei härteren Einlagen (Sprünge/Drops) die Gabel zu stark einfedert und durchschlägt. Da muß dann eben jeder seine Vorlieben herausfinden, ob er mehr auf Huckstuff steht, das nach mehr Dämfung von groben Schlägen verlangt (Highspeed zu) oder eben smooth über alles drüberbügeln will (Highspeed offen). Ich würde meinen Fahrstil als eher raceorientiert mit Sprungeinlagen bis 1m Höhe (Feierabendrunde) beschreiben. Für mich sind eben Highspeed-D. 5 Klicks zu ein guter Kompromiß zwischen weichem Ansprechverhalten auf Wurzeln und losem Untergrund bzw. Shockabsorber bei Sprüngen.

Viel Spaß beim Experimentieren; es lohnt sich!


----------



## schuh (3. August 2006)

Der Threat entwickelt sich!  

Danke für die Tipps bezüglich der Highspeed-D. Da hatte ich mich bisher noch nicht ran gewagt, trifft aber genau mein Prob mit dem zu tiefen eintauchen bei Sprüngen. Werd da wohl auch mal bißchen dran experimentieren.

Dann war das wohl wirklich kein harter, sondern ehr ein weicher Durchschlag was ich da hatte, und mein Setup hinten scheint einigermassen zu passen.

Muss aber nochmal 





> Progression sowieso immer voll zu


testen. Glaub die hab ich noch bißchen drinnen.

Danke für die Tipps!


----------



## Richi2000 (3. August 2006)

Bezüglich Progression: die hab ich noch ein bisschen drinnen? Meinst wohl noch nicht ganz reingedreht?! Das Bottom out muß meiner Meinung nach schon ganz reingedreht werden um den Dämpfer/Rad vor unsanfter Behandlung (klonk) zu schützen (leider ist die Kinematik des Hinterbaus wirklich nicht allzu progressiv gelungen- aber das Torque ist auch keine Huckmachine sondern ein Enduro/Leichtfreerider; für den Einsatzbereich paßt das glaub ich schon.). Den Unterschied zwischen hartem und weichem Durchschlag (ich nenn das Federweg voll ausnützen) merkt man am Geräusch schon deutlich. Wenn sich der Gummiring am Ende des Dämpfers befindet und man dennoch nicht das Gefühl hat man sollte mal die Dämpferaufnahme etc. kontrollieren müssen, von wegen lautem Krach und so, paßts 

Druckstufe: In der Bedienungsanleitung von Fox ist die Einstellung der Druckstufe eh ganz nett erklärt. Bisschen rumdrehen bis man meint es paßt und dann hat man eigentlich Ruhe mit seiner Gabel! 
@schuh:Wie hast du die Lowspeed-D. bei der Talas eingestellt?

Mal weg vom Fahrwerkstuning: Wie seid ihr mit der Geometrie zufrieden? Ich hab mir jetzt einen 50mm  Bontrager-Earl-Vorbau (statt ursprünglich 90 mm) und einen Holzfeller- Lenker (starke Kröpfung) montiert (ich glaub DRECKLER im Fahrbericht Torque2 Thread hat so einen ähnlichen Umbau mit Hussefelt Komponenten vorgenommen) um die Downhillperformance etwas zu pimpen- ein voller Erfolg wie ich meine. Die Sitzposition ist jetzt etwas zentraler (nach hinten verlagert) und das Handling deutlich agiler (breiterer Lenker). Auch Wheelysurfen funktioniert so viel einfacher. Allerdings muß ich jetzt geringfügig mehr Druck im Dämpfer fahren, da der jetzt durch die Schwerpunktverlagerung nach hinten stärker belastet wird. Hat sonst noch jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen?
Grüsse Richi


----------



## schuh (4. August 2006)

Hey, Richi, hab meine Einstellungen gerade nicht im Kopf, will da auch noch mal bisschen experimentieren. Werd aber morgen gleich mal schauen und es hier posten.

Sag mal, wieviel muss ich den ca für den von dir beschriebenen Umbau (50mm Bontrager-Earl-Vorbau (statt ursprünglich 90 mm) und einen Holzfeller- Lenker (starke Kröpfung) ) preislich rechnen? 
Klingt wirklich gut was du da schreibst mit etwas zentralerer Sitzposition... Nur schlecht dass ich den Dämpfer dann noch mehr brauch, der ist sowieso schon am Limit... aber ich denk so viel macht das dann schon nicht aus.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## schuh (5. August 2006)

Hab mir heute nochmal überlegt. Hätte wirklich auch gerne den Umbau mit kürzerem Vorbau.

Könnt ihr mir da mal konkret was empfehlen? Vielleicht inkl. Lenker. Kenn mich da garnicht aus.

Vielen Dank

Schönes Wochenende,

Thomas


----------



## Richi2000 (5. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen! Günstige Vorbrau/Lenkerkombi (Truvativ Holzfeller/Hussefelt) hab ich bei http://www.next-level-shop.de www.hibike.de für 39,90 bzw. 25,00 Lappen gefunden. Ich würde schon einen Vorbau mit 50-60mm empfehlen, da mir 40mm dann schon recht kurz erscheinen- ein wenig Nachlauf sollte die Gabel noch haben. Bei meiner Kombination (Bontrager Earl 10°,50mm / Holzfeller mit starker Kröpfung) ist der Lenker ziemlich genau über der Achse postiert, was ein super agieles Fahrverhalten ergibt. War heute auf der Seegrube (Innsbruck): Uphill ca 1300Hm war trotz geänderter Sitzposition überhaupt kein Problem. Dafür war dann die Abfahrt (Nordparktrail) umso heftiger! Naße Steine und Wurzeln, super steil...egal. Mit der jetzt montierten Kombination konnte ich problemlos Steilpassagen und andere Technikschmankerl fahren, die ich vorher nicht drauf hatte. Leider ist die Strecke derzeit insgesamt eher erbärmlich hergerichtet (Northshores defekt, Baustelle..). Ich glaub wer mehr Wert auf Downhill und Action als auf extrem lange Touren legt, wird auf jedenfall mit einer geänderten (kürzeren) Lenker/Vorbaukombi glücklich! Den Druck im Dämpfer hab ich nur um 1 bar erhöht- viel machts also nicht aus.
Grüsse Richi


----------



## schuh (6. August 2006)

Hab heute bei einer kleinen Hausrunde mal bisschen mehr Luft sowohl vorne als auch hinten im Dämpfer gefahren. Hatte noch so ca 15-20%SAG. Muss sagen das fährt sich dann echt nimmer schön. Ihr habt schon recht. Lieber den ganzen Federweg genutzt. Werd wieder meine alte Einstellung weiter fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## löösns (7. August 2006)

ich hab seit freitag auch eine neue lenker /vorbau/ griff kombi. hab damit 2 fliegen geschlagen. erstens wollte ich mein bike etwas aus der masse abheben. mit weissen farbpunkten. und andererseits war auch mir der vorbau etwas zu lange. der jetztige hat 50mm und fährt sich viel besser bergab als der alte. und bergauf merkt man kaum einen unterschied. hab den schluss des monte tamaros in einmal aufsteigen geschnappt... also tiptop! zusammen mit weissem schnellspanner und kettenstrebenschutz, siehts echt cool aus! jetzt noch weisse pedale, die muss ich erst noch bestellen, dann ists für mich perfekt.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (7. August 2006)

Zum Glück kann man über Geschmack nicht streiten. (Würg)

Nebenbei: Die weissen Griffer werden sich bald schön geschmoddert aussehen.


----------



## aemkei77 (7. August 2006)

schaut gut aus, weisse felgen wären noch angebracht


----------



## löösns (7. August 2006)

man könnte noch viel... weisser sattel und so. aber die dt swiss räder sind in sachen gewicht/steifigkeit besser als alle weissen. ausserdem hab ich zuwenig geld, um weisse räder zu kaufen und die dt swiss als occassionen loszuwerden...!

@yoman: wirklich geschmacksache, ja. mir gefällts, obs dir gefällt oder nicht ist mir eigentlich egal. hauptsache dir gefallen deine bikes. und zu den griffen: für dreck und andere spuren gibts spüli und falls das nicht mehr hilft gibts neue griffe. die kosten ja nicht alle welt. aber danke für den tipp.


----------



## thto (7. August 2006)

gefällt mir sehr gut , specialized hat auch einen sehr bequemen weißen sattel , nur als info !


----------



## Richi2000 (7. August 2006)

Ist der spank 1-Timer Vorbau oder? Warum nicht auch gleich den weißen Lenker und z.B. den weissen Fizik Sattel dazu gekauft? Weiss, weiss, na egal! Wieviel Steigung hat denn der Lenker- schaut mir ziemlich flach aus? Übrigens gibts saugeile weisse Felgen von Halo-Rims!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultraschwer (7. August 2006)

Wenn ich das wieder lese (Vorbau zu lang, Vorbau zu kurz...)
da freue ich mich doch immer wieder an meinem Syntace VRO 1,5 Zoll.

Heute so, morgen so, aber immer stabil und rel. leicht.  

ultraschwer


----------



## Richi2000 (7. August 2006)

ok, dafür hat mich mein Umbau original 10Euro gekostet und ich bin zu faul bei jeder Fahrt die Schrauben auf und zu zu drehen. "Einmal die richtige Einstellung gefunden und basta" ist mein Motto . Der Syntace ist aber dennoch ein wirklich innovatives Teil; verwenden auch viele meiner Kumpels und sind sehr zufrieden damit. Gott sei Dank kann jeder machen was er will!


----------



## fitze (7. August 2006)

Sehr geil!


----------



## Richi2000 (8. August 2006)

Auch wenns wieder mal nicht genau in diesen Setup Thread paßt sondern wohl eher nach nem Pimp my Ride Thread riecht: Habe meinem Torque3 jetzt bis auf den Vorbau die komplette Truvativ Holzfeller Garnitur incl. Boxguide und Bashguard in metallgrau spendiert (in meiner Galerie). Rein optisch der volle Genuß und funktionell sicherlich top! Sieht jetzt wirklich massiv und unverwüstlich aus. Werd mich dann morgen gleich mal auf unserer Hausrunde von den Vorzügen der Kettenführung überzeugen- egal in welchem Gelände ich unterwegs bin, nie mehr abgesprungene Kette und keine Aufschläge mit dem großen Kettenblatt mehr auf Steinen oder Baumstämmen..


----------



## schuh (8. August 2006)

Interessant!

Bin ja mal gespannt was du nach deiner Hausrunde berichtest.


----------



## löösns (9. August 2006)

klar gäbs da noch andere parts. den fizik hab ich auch schon angeschaut, ist aber laut div berichten absolut sitz untauglich. nur für den notfall. aber sicher nicht tourentauglich. und wie gesagt, zuviel weiss will ich eigentlich nicht dran haben und zuviel geld will ich auch nicht mehr investieren. die räder find ich geil, weshalb ich keine weissen räder will. fällt zu sehr auf und wenn, dann hätt ich es von anfang an machen müssen, und die jetzigen als neu verkaufen. eine kefü hätt ich auch gerne. aber trotzdem will ich nicht auf die 3 kettenblätter verzichten, weil ich eigentlich alle brauche. und das sind leider 2 dinge, die sich immer noch ausschliessen. schade eigentlich!


----------



## thory (9. August 2006)

Habe mein Torque wieder. Zur Erinnerung: der dämpfer sackte zusammen, deshalb musste das Teil wieder zum Hersteller. Das Kuriose: der sichtbare Teil des Tauchrohres ist jetzt fast 70mm lang (so 67+ mm). Nach Auslieferung waren es gerademal 63mm und nach Auftreten des Defektes noch viel weniger. Könnt Ihr diesen Wert mal messen und hier angeben?

Zur Abstimmung: Mit meinen 90kg bekomme ich jetzt bei 12,5 bar 16mm SAG am Dämpfer ... das kommt mir recht hart aufgepumpt vor. Trotzdem ist das viel weniger als so manch anderer hier posted (16, 17bar). Sind die Dämpfer unterschiedlich?

Gruss


----------



## Christian_74 (9. August 2006)

@löösns, wann gibt es neue Bilder mit den weissen Parts?


----------



## Richi2000 (9. August 2006)

So die Kettenführung hat sich erstmal bewährt, obwohl der Schaltkomfort noch nicht zufriedenstellend ist (mußte ein altes Kettenbaltt verwenden, das schon etwas beschädigt war). Eigentlich verliert man durch die Montage des Bashguards effektiv nur ca.3-4 Gänge, da kürzere Übersetzungsverhältnisse mit dem großen Kettenblatt (großes Originalkettenblatt, große 1-3 Ritzel hinten) in etwa die selbe Übersetzung liefern wie jetzt das große (vormals das mittlere) Kettenblatt vorne und hinten das kleinste Ritzel. Touren sind also noch durchaus fahrbar.
@thory
Habe meinen Dämpfer mal nachgemessen und komme auch auf ca. 67mm. Ich fahr auch nur mit 12-12,5 bar und 16mm Sag (80kg). Ich komme damit gut zurecht. Auf Wurzeltrails noch sensibel genug und bei Sprüngen ins Flat bis gut 1m gibts noch keine derben Durchschläge. Mir kommen 17bar auch etwas übertrieben hart vor (außer man ist 120kg schwer). Ich denke wenn ich 80kg habe und so hart pumpen muß um Durchschläge zu vermeiden sollte ich mich eventuell nach einem härteren Freerider umsehen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß Aktionen die nach einer solchen Abstimmung verlangen noch unter Enduro/Leichtfreeride laufen bzw. wie hoch sind denn die Sprünge, die dieses Setup verlangen?
Grüße Richi


----------



## löösns (11. August 2006)

also ich hab jetzt 15 bar drin. und den piggy auf 200psi, also maximum. auf singletrails kann ich so nicht den maximalen federweg ausnutzen, aber wenn ich mit 80kg und 12 bar ruckartig das ganze gewicht nach hinten drücke, hab ich am dämpfer etwa 90% des fw ausgenutzt, versuchs mal! da eill ich nicht dran denken, was rauskommt, wen ich mal eine höher stufe im gelände springe oder was in der art. surchschlag und die gilt es aus meiner sicht zu vermeiden. 

ich hab auch max 67mm fw. thory, mach mal dasselbe, wie hier oder in einem anderen torque thread ein freeride tester mal geschrieben hat: das ganze gewicht ruckartig auf einer ebenen fahrbahn nach hinten verlagern. also maximal in den dämpfer reindrücken. geht recht gut und wenn du propedal und durchschlagschutz unbenutzt gelassen hast, bin ich mir recht sicher, dass auch du etwa 90% des fw ausnutzt. für singletrail sachen genügt das sicher, aber ich pers. hätt einfach noch gerne etwas reserven für sprünge oder härtere landungen oder so. 

und @christian: ich will zuerst noch die pedale haben, um dann komplettfotos machen zu können. ich gehör nicht zu denen, die nach jeder kleinsten veränderung wieder 10 bilder aus verschiedenen winkeln ins net stellt...  die ns bikes pedale sind noch nicht mal in duetschland angekommen (beim einzigen händler, der sie vertreibt) und dann hab ich blöderweise noch auf ebay mallet c's in weiss für 50 euros ersteigert, weil ich nciht damit gerechnte habe, dass ich die für 50 kriege. nur ist das porto in die schweiz mit verzollen und so nochmal 40 euronen und das vermag ich einfach nicht! hoffe, die könnens wieder einstellen. ODER: könnt ich die an eine eurer adressen senden lassen und ihr könnt sie mir dann ohne verzollen in die schweiz senden? für porto und aufwand würd ich natürlich aufkommen... käme aber sicher noch billiger als 40 euro...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schuh (11. August 2006)

Hey, 

bin gerade auch wieder bisschen am ändern meiner Einstellungen. Möchte wenn s geht doch bisschen weniger Druck im Dämpfer fahren, und mehr Federweg nutzen.

Fahre jetzt:

Dämpfer 15Bar (statt 17+)
Durschlagschutz (=Progression?) voll rein.
Zugstufe ca 4-5 klicks rein.
Propedal komplett raus (bei Bedarf halt mal rein)
Mit dem Piggybag bin ich mir noch nicht so ganz schlüssig. Hab da jetzt mal ziemlich wenig drinnen, so ca 7bar.

Bezüglich Piggy hät ich mal eine Frage, stell ich mir das richtig vor:

Hoher Druck im Piggy => gutes Ansprechverhalten, Federwegsnutzung vermehrt
Niedriger Druck im Piggy => schlechteres Ansprechen, geringere Federwegsnutzung 
???

Oder was bewirkt der Piggy genau? 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Richi2000 (12. August 2006)

@schuh
Rebound (Zugstufe)=Ausfederungsgeschwindigkeit
Bottom out (Durchschlagschutz)=Progression
Mit dem Druck im Piggy wird die Druckstufe geregelt.
Dh. wenn du viel Druck im Piggy hast, federt der Daempfer nicht so stark (schnell) ein, hat also ein nicht so weiches Ansprechverhalten. Wenn du also harte Schlaege abfedern willst (Drops) solltest du mehr Druck im Piggy haben, als du fuer kleinere Sachen (Wurzeltrails) brauchst, wo feines Ansprechverhalten (mehr Federwegsnutzung) aber weniger Daempfung (Druckstufe) erwuenscht ist.

Bez. Bottom out hab ich noch eine Frage:
In der Bedienungsanleitung von Fox steht, dass bei der Einstellung des Bottom out der Druck im Piggy nicht mehr als 9 bar betragen darf. Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe und den Durchschlagschutz maximal einstellen will, fuell ich zuerst 9 bar in den Piggy, dreh dann das Bottonout rein und kann dann das Piggy auf die maximal 13bar Druckstufe aufpumpen?


----------



## schuh (12. August 2006)

Danke für die Erklärung bezüglich des Piggy!

Leider kann ich aber im Moment wegen dem gebrochenen Schaltwerk sowieso nix testen. 

Also ich hab es mit dem Bottom out so verstanden wie du es geschrieben hast. Druck runter, verstellen, Druck rein.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## thory (12. August 2006)

Richi2000 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit dem Druck im Piggy wird die Druckstufe geregelt.
> Dh. wenn du viel Druck im Piggy hast, federt der Daempfer nicht so stark (schnell) ein, hat also ein nicht so weiches Ansprechverhalten. Wenn du also harte Schlaege abfedern willst (Drops) solltest du mehr Druck im Piggy haben, als du fuer kleinere Sachen (Wurzeltrails) brauchst, wo feines Ansprechverhalten (mehr Federwegsnutzung) aber weniger Daempfung (Druckstufe) erwuenscht ist.



einfache Erklärung.  
Erstaunlich daran ist, daß FOX es auf vielen Seiten nicht hinbekommt, diese 3 Parameter verständlich zu beschreiben.




> Bez. Bottom out hab ich noch eine Frage:
> In der Bedienungsanleitung von Fox steht, dass bei der Einstellung des Bottom out der Druck im Piggy nicht mehr als 9 bar betragen darf. Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe und den Durchschlagschutz maximal einstellen will, fuell ich zuerst 9 bar in den Piggy, dreh dann das Bottonout rein und kann dann das Piggy auf die maximal 13bar Druckstufe aufpumpen?



ja - so mache ich das auch, wenn ich mehr als 9 bar im Piggy mir wünsche.

Gruss


----------



## thory (16. August 2006)

Noch ein paar Erfahrungen zum Setup des Torques: bedingt durch die feuchte Jahreszeit standen bei den letzten Touren vor allem rutschige Pfade an: Steine, Erde, Wurzeln und auch Kuh********...(wenn man die Kurve net kriegt).  Hier habe ich sehr gut Erfarungen mit 20-24 mm SAG am Dämpfer. Beim Hochfahren sitzt man ein bisschen "tief" aber auf dem Trail wird das Ding supersensibel und gewährt beste Traktion. Dazu 7 bar im Piggy (d.h. geringere Druckstufe) und 1,5 bar in den Big Bettys. 

Tourenmassiges Setup: 25% SAG, damit tritt es sich angenehmer. Die Druckstufe erhöhe ich dann erst wieder für "wilde Abfahrten" mit Sprüngen.

Gruss


----------



## Richi2000 (24. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen! Hab gestern wiedermal einen Ausflug nach Leogang gemacht. Dazu hab ich bei meinem Setup (habe 80kg) lediglich den Dämpferdruck noch um 2bar auf 15bar erhöhen müssen. Funktionierte super. Außer dem größten Drop der 3er Kombination im Wald (die Landung war nicht so toll hergerichtet und beim ersten Drop der Strecke hats mich vorher bös zerlegt (flache, wellige Landung) und das Wetter... na ich gebs zu, ich hatte schiß ) bin ich alles gesprungen, ohne einen Durchschlag zu haben. Wie das aussieht in meiner Galerie.

Die Highspeeddruckstufe der Gabel habe ich um 7 Klicks von der geöffneten position weg zugedreht. Auch hier keine Probleme, wenn auch die Gabel im Vergleich zum Dämpfer doch weicher abgestimmt war. Eventuell werd ich mir mal härtere Federn einbauen (derzeit die mittlere Federhärte)- finde, daß das Rad vorne und hinten etwa gleich reagieren sollte.
Grüße Richi


----------



## thory (24. August 2006)

Richi2000 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen! Hab gestern wiedermal einen Ausflug nach Leogang gemacht. Dazu hab ich bei meinem Setup (habe 80kg) lediglich den Dämpferdruck noch um 2bar auf 15bar erhöhen müssen.



Wieviel SAG hast Du denn dann gehabt? 10% - 15%? Ich wiege 10kg mehr als Du un fahre Bikepark eher mit 13 -> das sind dann 25% SAG. Ich kann aber auch net so schön springen wie Du  

Bei meinen drops von bislang so 1m brauche ich nicht mehr Druck auf dem Dämpfer und habe immer noch eine Reserve von vielleicht 5-10mm am Dämpfer.

Gruss


----------



## löösns (25. August 2006)

@richi: die bilder von leongang sind echt hammer! endlich wer, der das torque auch im bikepark nutzt. und dass du das setup dazu hier reinschreibst find ich auch einen super service! weiter so und berichte mal fleissig von bikepark actions, will demnächst auch mal bikepark gehn... (wenn ich dann mal zeit hätt...!)


----------



## Richi2000 (26. August 2006)

Morgähn! Normalerweise fahre ich ja auch nur mit 12-12,5 bar und 16mm bzw. 25% Sag  (Hausstrecke). Da sind dann aber auch keine so schönen Drops drinnen wie im Bikepark sondern nur ein paar Stufen und Sprünge so bis gut 1m- für die reichts noch, wenn die Landung nicht zu flach ist. Bei den 15 bar hab ich dann so ca. 10-15%. Gegenüber einem waschechten Freerider ist das schon etwas mager und die Sensibilität geht auch etwas flöten, für den Bikepark ist das aber eh meist nicht so wichtig. Außerdem kann ich die fehlende Sensibilität aufgrund des Gewichtsvorteils meiner Meinung nach leicht wett machen. 
Grüße und bleibt gesund (meine Schulter schmerzt etwas)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t-age (26. August 2006)

Aloha,

hat jemand grad die Einbaulänge und Hub vom Torque bzw. vom verbauten DHX Air parat?

Thx,

Ciao t-age


----------



## schuh (27. August 2006)

Hey, 

bin jetzt in Südtirol/ Sterzing. Hier brauch ich irgendwie ein ganz anderes Setup als daheim.

Was fahrst ihr eigentlich in eueren Talas RC2 für einen Druck/ Einstellung?


----------



## thory (27. August 2006)

t-age schrieb:
			
		

> Aloha,
> 
> hat jemand grad die Einbaulänge und Hub vom Torque bzw. vom verbauten DHX Air parat?
> 
> ...



222mm und 63mm.

Gruß


----------



## thory (27. August 2006)

schuh schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Was fahrst ihr eigentlich in eueren Talas RC2 für einen Druck/ Einstellung?



4,5 bar, Druckstufe nur ein bisschen, aber die low speed Druckstufe kräftig reingedreht, um dem Rad die "Verneigung" beim Bremsen bisschen abzugewöhnen. Den Federweg nutze ich dann vorne voll aus, wenn die Strecke heftig wird. In der normalen Sitzposition "in Ruhe" entspricht das einem SAG von ca 10mm - eigentlich viel zu wenig.

Gruss


----------



## t-age (27. August 2006)

@thory: Besten Dank!

Ciao t-age


----------



## schuh (28. August 2006)

Danke Thory!

Muss nochmal nachmessen was ich im Moment drin hab.
Bin ja im Moment in Südtirol und hab die Tabelle mit den Empfehlungen Druck/Gewicht von Fox nicht zur Hand. Fahr aber so ca 7Bar wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hennin (29. August 2006)

Moin,

da es heut nach der Arbeit endlich mal ein paar Stunden nicht geregnet hat konnte ich mein Torque 1 zur ersten richtigen Testfahrt ausführen!!! 
Fahre das Torque in größe S und wiege ca 63 kg(170cm groß). 
Zum Setup:
Dämpfer: Hauptkammer 9 bar 
Piggy  10 bar  
Sonst alle Einstellungen offen
SAG: ca. 25%
Gabel: mittlere Feder (68-80kg)
keine Vorspannung
Rebound ganz offen
High u Lowspeedd. ganz offen

Die Testrunde begann mit ein paar Anstiegen auf mittelsteilen und steilen Asphaltsstraßen mit anschließendem Einbremsen der Beläge. Sie packen jetzt schon echt sehr gut(ein Finger reicht). Danach kurzer extrem steiler Anstieg um die 20%. Und siehe da, es war zwar keine Wohltat aber es geht selbst mit der nicht absenkabaren Van ohne Probleme!!! 
Danach kam die heiß ersehnte erste Abfahrt(Singletrail). Ich muss sagen, geinial!!!!! Wie präziese das Bike einlenkt und wie schluckfreudig das Fahrwerk dabei zugange ist - einfach a große Freud 
Danach kam noch ein längerer Anstieg auf einer Forststraße mit anschließendem Runterbrettern. Das Bike blieb dabei sehr spurtereu, selbst bei tiefen Längsrinnen.
Eine Sache hat mich jedoch geärgert, die Schaltung ist mieserabel eingestellt. Sowas sollte eigentlich nicht vorkommen!!!

Werde in den nächsten Tagen noch einiges an den Einstellungsmöglichkeiten herumprobieren. 
Fazit: Entspannt und überraschend gut bergauf, der rest ist ja bekannt 

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## schuh (5. September 2006)

Bin ja im Moment hier in Südtirol. Macht wirklich extrem Spass mit dem Torque2. Forstweg hoch, Wanderweg (=extremer technischer Singeltrail) runter. Und es gibt einfach unendlich viele davon. 
Da begeistert das Torque wirklich extrem, sowohl rauf wie natürlich noch viel mehr runter.
Was mich bisschen störrt ist das die Sattelstütze bergauf, obwohl ich sie sehr fest eingespannt habe, immer nach unten rutscht. Start immer so bei 9,5 und irgendwann ist sie dann bei 8 bis 7,5! Aber halb so wild.

Was mich aber mal wirklich interessiert ist eine *Kettenführung* und ein *Bashguard*. 
Kenn mich da nur leider wirklich garnicht mit aus. Hab das hier, bei Richi somit das erste mal gelesen. Nur denke das wäre hier schon ganz sinnvoll für mich.

Obwohl ich wirklich ziemlich aufpasse hat's jetzt schon paar mal das Vorder Grosse Kettenblatt erwischt, und paar Zähne sind schon sehr angeschlagen. Die Kette hüpft auch ziemlich oft mal bergab dahin wo sie nicht so, und der Rahmen hat sehr viele Lackschäden davon.

Denke das würde sich beides durch einen Bashguard und eine Kettenführung verbessern lassen, oder?

Meine Fragen wären, was ist der Vorteil, aber viel mehr was wäre die Nachteile von einem Bashguard und einer Kettenführung? 
Ist mein Torque mit Bashguard und Kettenführung noch voll Tourentauglich? 

Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Vorsichtiger fahren, oder mal nach obigem umschauen?

Und falls ja, welche Kombi wäre zu empfehlen?

Bin für sämtliche Empfehlungen sehr dankbar!

Grüße aus Sterzing,

Thomas


----------



## thory (5. September 2006)

Hallo Thomas,

zur Sattelstütze: habe damit auch gekämpft: laut Canyon sollte man die Sattelstütze fetten, da dies für den Wasserabschluß wichtig sei. Ok, dann habe ich die Sattelklemme selbst gefettet. Dadurch wird die leichtgängig und dann volle Kanne angezogen. Jetzt habe ich trotz ganz leicht gefetteter Sattelstütze (fast) kein wandern mehr. Alternative: besorge Dir eine massivere Klemme, die mehr Klemmkraft bringt.

Mit Bashguard und Kefü kenne ich mich auch nicht wirklich aus. Aber meine Erkenntnis ist: man braucht sowas. Allerdings würde ich darauf Wert legen, dass die Kettenblatt Größe vom kleinen und mittleren erhalten bleibt und eben das große Kettenblatt fehlt. Als Berggang muss für mich 22/34 erhalten bleiben.

Was fährst Du für Reifen? In der regenperiode der letzten Wochen habe ich die Big Betty gegen Maxxis High Roller (2.5) getauscht. Diese sind ein echter Vorteil bei nassen, schlammigen  Böden, haben eine deutlichere Verbesserung der Selbstreinigung gegenüber Big Betty ( sind aber 5mm schmaler!). 
Allerdings kommt's mir so vor als ob die auf Holz (=North Shore) schneller rutschen und das Abrollverhalten würde ich als "Arbeitsverweigerung" bezeichnen.
Habt jemand Erfahrung mit Mighty Al oder anderen Reifen dieser Kategorie?
Was passt da noch in den Torque-Hinterbau?

Gruss


----------



## schuh (5. September 2006)

thory schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings würde ich darauf Wert legen, dass die Kettenblatt Größe vom kleinen und mittleren erhalten bleibt und eben das große Kettenblatt fehlt. Als Berggang muss für mich 22/34 erhalten bleiben.



Das hab ich mir eben auch gedacht. Das meine ich damit das es weiterhin voll Tourentauglich sein sollte. Hoffe das ist irgendwie möglich.

Bezgl Reifen fahr ich noch immer die Werkseitig montierten Fat Albert. Bin eigentlich auch ziemlich zufrieden bisher. 
Aber falls einer hier eine besser Empfehlung hat bin ich auch Dankbar, da sich mein Hinterradprofil konstant mit jeder Tour abnimmt 
Mal schauen wie lange es noch hält. Vielleicht hol ich mir noch einen Fat Albert für den Herbst, und für den Winter dann was anderes... 
Bin für Tipps jederzeit dankar!


Gruß Thomas


----------



## FloImSchnee (5. September 2006)

Naja, von mir wie immer der übliche Tipp: BigBetty!  
Den neuen BigBetty würde ich dann vorne montieren, den hinteren FA demontieren und den ehem. vorderen FA hinten montieren. (Grip u. Federung ist vorne wesentlich wichtiger als hinten)

Ich würde den BB in der ORC-Mischung wählen -- geringerer Rollwiderstand als in der GooeyGluey-Mischung und längere Haltbarkeit. (billig sind gute MTB-Reifen ja nicht gerade...)


----------



## schuh (5. September 2006)

Danke für den Tipp Flo.

Werd ich dann so machen!

Wird aber schon mind noch einen Monat dauern... hoffe ich ;-)


PS:

hab hier mal die Liste von den Truvativparts:
http://www.sram.com/_media/pdf/en/truvativ/specs/cranksets.pdf

Ist davon einer zu empfehlen?

Konnte keinen mit 22/34 finden


----------



## Richi2000 (5. September 2006)

Tach Leute!
Also ich fahr genau diese Kettenführung:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/B...Truvativ-Shiftguide-Kettenfuehrung::2466.html

Ist günstig, funktioniert und ich glaub man benötigt dank Innenlagermontage (zur Sicherheit mal die Lagerbreite checken) nichtmal eine andere Kurbel. Kurbel abziehen, Shiftguide raufstecken und Kurbel mit Rockring statt großem Kettenblatt wieder draufmontieren- fertig.

Optimal läßt sich das ganze natürlich mit einer ganzen Garnitur kombinieren, wie ichs gemacht hab

Die Komplette Gruppe hier: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/B...r-24-36Z-+-Shiftguide-+-Innenlager::2531.html

Bezüglich Reifen: In die Gabel sollen Reifen bis 2,8" reinpassen, hinten weiß ich nicht so recht. Gefallen würde mir der Schwalbe All Mighty, den Maxxis Highroller kann man hinten sicherlich montieren. Empfehlen würde ich aber den Big Betty in der ORC Ausführung - leicht, griffig und für meine Begriffe ausreichend pannensicher. 
Grüße Richi


----------



## schuh (6. September 2006)

Hi Richi,

wenn das von dir empfohlene Anbau, verliehr ich dann nur das Grossekettenrad, aber behalte die 22/34?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## aemkei77 (6. September 2006)

genau


----------



## Hennin (10. September 2006)

Hi,

wie zufrieden seid ihr mit dem Pannenschutz der Big Bettys??? Ich bin überhaupt nicht zufrieden. Hab mir bei drei Touren die ich bis jetzt mit meinem Torque 1 machen konnte zwei Pannen geholt. Einmal hab ichs erst am nächsten Tag bemerkt, und heute nach 6 Km.
Beide male durch Dornen. Werd mir überlegen ob ich mir nicht andere Reifen holen soll. Hab nämlich keine Lust ständig geld für neue Schläuche auszugeben... Fahre sie übrigens in der ORC mischung.

Gruß Tobi  

PS. Das Torque is schon ein geiles Teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (10. September 2006)

Recht zufrieden. 
Hatte auf über 2000km mit vielen bösen Trails nur einen einzigen Platten. 

Habe allerdings einen eher sauberen Fahrstil. (nicht zuletzt deshalb, weil ich ein paar Zentimeter weniger Federweg und weniger Steifigkeit zur Verfügung habe als ein Torquefahrer --> man muss zwangsläufig etwas sauberer fahren)

Ein 2,5er oder 2,7er Maxxis Minion oder Highroller sind pannensicherer, 
allerdings auch gut 50% schwerer...


EDIT: Dornen haben allerdings mit der Sauberkeit des Fahrstils eh wenig zu tun, das hab ich vorhin überlesen...


----------



## Hennin (10. September 2006)

Is halt so das ich langsam das Vertrauen zu Schwalbe Produkten verliere. Habe in meinem Hardtail 2,25 er Nobby Nic´s drin ud da hatte ich regelmäßig Platten. Fahre auch immer recht sinvolle Drücke so zwischen 2 und 2,5 bar. Und an meinem Kampfgewicht von 65 kg kanns ja kaum liegen. Vielleicht hab ich aber auch einfach nur Pech 
Es heißt ja das die Bettys wenns um Stiche geht nicht viel aushalten. Werde sie trotzdem mal weiter probieren. Vielleicht hab ich ja in nächster zeit mehr glück. Sonst finde ich sie echt gut.

Tobi


----------



## FloImSchnee (10. September 2006)

2,5 Bar bei einem BigBetty halte ich bei einem Gewicht von 65kg aber zumindest bergab nicht für "sinnvoll"... 

Probier' mal gut 1-1,2 Bar am Vorderrad bzw. 1,2-1,6 Bar am Hinterrad aus -- der Zuwachs an Grip u. Komfort ist gewaltig! (wiege 75kg netto und komme mit diesen Drücken leicht aus)


----------



## Hennin (10. September 2006)

Pannensicherer wird ein Reifen aber dadurch nicht, oder?
Vielleicht gegen Einstiche durch Dornen usw. wegen geringerer Spannung des Schlauchs, aber man bekommt doch eher Durchschläge an heftigen Kanten?Klährt mich bitte auf wenn ich hier Stuss schreibe


----------



## thory (10. September 2006)

Hennin schrieb:
			
		

> Pannensicherer wird ein Reifen aber dadurch nicht, oder?
> Vielleicht gegen Einstiche durch Dornen usw. wegen geringerer Spannung des Schlauchs, aber man bekommt doch eher Durchschläge an heftigen Kanten?Klährt mich bitte auf wenn ich hier Stuss schreibe



Jo Du hast recht. Die weichen Gummimischungen von Schwalbe bringen zwar (ausser im Matsch) eine Super Traktion gehen aber sicherlich zu Lasten der Durchstichresistenz. (Und des Verschleisses). Die weiche Gummimischung läßt einfach jeden Dorn rein. Übrigens: wenn Du einen Dorn im Mantel gefunden hast, dann stecken meist noch mehrere drinnen, die auf ihren Einsatz warten. "Schläfer" nennt man das glaube ich. Also checke Deinen Mantel ganz genau.

Probiere doch mal den 2,5er Diesel von Conti, den gibts doch hier (anzeige im Forum) als Sonderangebot das Paar zu knapp 20. Ich habe den jetzt jedenfalls zum probieren gekauft. 

Durchschläge kannste durch durch stärkeren Luftdruck vermeiden. Ich fahre selbst mit meinen 90kg nie über 2 bar - auch nicht mit dem NN.

Gruss


----------



## FloImSchnee (10. September 2006)

Hennin schrieb:
			
		

> Pannensicherer wird ein Reifen aber dadurch nicht, oder?
> Vielleicht gegen Einstiche durch Dornen usw. wegen geringerer Spannung des Schlauchs, aber man bekommt doch eher Durchschläge an heftigen Kanten?Klährt mich bitte auf wenn ich hier Stuss schreibe


Nein, wird er nicht.

Und ja, natürlich steigt die Gefahr von Durchschlägen. Dies lässt sich aber durch entsprechenden Fahrstil vermeiden.
Dennoch solltest du niedrige Luftdrücke mal ausprobieren, der Effekt ist beeindruckend.

Wenn du weiterhin ständig Durchstiche hast, bleibt eh nur der Wechsel zu einem 2,5er oder 2,7er Maxxis. Die sind halt dann leider sauschwer (was man massiv beim Beschleunigen merkt) und rollen auch ein gutes Stück schwerer als der BigBetty.


EDIT: habe gerade nochmal überlegt: kann mir schon vorstellen, dass die Durch_stich_gefahr durch niedrigeren Luftdruck sinkt, da der Reifen beim Überfahren eines spitzen Steins o.ä. nachgibt. (Durch_schlag_gefahr steigt natürlich schon)


----------



## Richi2000 (10. September 2006)

Hallo!
Also ich fahr gern im harten Schotter (Blockwerk) umher und scheu mich auch vor Waldabfahrten mit Astwerk und Dornen nicht. Hatte bisher keine Probleme mit der Pannensicherheit obwohl ich wirklich ein paar harte Kanten überfahren habe. Ich glaub du hattest einfach Pech. Die Highroller hab ich auch schon probiert (am Rad vom Kollegen) und die sind deutlich schwerer und auch träger! Ich glaub 2,5 bringts fast nicht. Im Bikepark eventuell gleich mal richtig dicke Schalppen aufziehen (2,7 oder so) und sonst mit den feinen BB heizen!
 2-2,5bar Druck finde ich auch ein wenig zu viel für dein Gewicht. Drucke so um 1,5 bar bringen wie FLOImSCHNEE sagt wirklich ein großes Mehr an Komfort und Haftung. Probies doch mal auf hartem Untergrund oder feuchten Wurzeln aus!
War übrigens heute in Oberammergau! Die Torquestrecke schlechthin! Einfach nur geil! Wurzeltrails, Anlieger, flüssige Sprünge, Northshores, Wallrides und ein fairer Preis! 
Das Setup, um beim Thema zu bleiben, hab ich nicht mehr verändert (10-15% SAG am Dämpfer, Gabel mit Highspeeddruckstufe 7 Klicks, Lowspeed 9 Klicks reingedreht, Zugstufe 6 Klicks zu); einzig die vorläufig letzte Pimpaktion: Endlich Schrabgriffe montiert und somit die verdammten "Gasgriffe" losgeworden. Allerdings ist die Strecke wirklich nur bei halbwegs trockenen Bedingungen zu empfehlen. Pics gibts später.
Bis dann.. viel Vergnügen mit euren Bikes und bleibt gesund!


----------



## fone (11. September 2006)

Richi2000 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Bikepark eventuell gleich mal richtig dicke Schalppen aufziehen (2,7 oder so)
> 
> War übrigens heute in Oberammergau! Die Torquestrecke schlechthin!



2,7 sind für ein torque zu viel 

meine rede! macht auch mit schwereren bikes spass, aber ideal für bikes wie das torque.
wo sind die flüssigen sprünge?


----------



## schuh (11. September 2006)

Hey,

fahr die mal weiter. Hatte am Anfang auch Pech und zwei Platten in zwei Wochen, und das bei der Hausrunde. Jeweils Dornen.

Seit dem (2 Monate) nix mehr!

Und das trotz übler rücksichtsloser Fahrweise (bzgl Dornen) und Druck nach Lust und Laune.
*klopf auf Holz dass das so bleibt*

Das ist einfach mal Pech bei dir! Würde da nicht viel ändern.

Hatte mir auch schon die selben Gedanken wie du gemacht, aber inzwischen passt es wirklich.

Bin gestern auch mit paar Jungs am Lago die Tremalzorunde gefahren. Da war auch einer dabei der hatte mit einem 05'er Canyon erst vorne dann hinten einen Platten, bei gleich fahrweise wie der Rest. Das kommt halt vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Richi2000 (11. September 2006)

@fone
Die "flüssigen" Sprünge sind für mich der Drop am Northshore (dem großen von der Homepage) sowie die in die Wurzelpassagen integrierten Sprünge- außerdem mein Favorit: Die Rampe im Unteren Teil der Strecke, wo man die Skipiste quert. Wenn man den mit Speed nimmt gibts garantiert genug Airtime!


----------



## thory (11. September 2006)

fone schrieb:
			
		

> 2,7 sind für ein torque zu viel




von den High Rollern vielleicht nicht, denn die 2,5er High Roller sind vergl mit 2,4 BB eher schmal. Wenn der 2,7er 5mm breiter ist als der 2,5er, dann wäre der nicht viel breiter als der BB. Deshalb könnte der 2,7er High Roller ins Torque passen.
Interesant wäre ob das schon mal einer ausprobiert hat. Auch der 2,6er Al Mighty würde mich interessieren.

Gibts da Erfahrungen?


@fone: wir habe uns am Samstag in Lenggries getroffen? Oder habe ich den Nickname falsch verstanden?

Gruss


----------



## FloImSchnee (11. September 2006)

@Thory: kann ich bestätigen: Freund v. mir fährt die 2,7er -- sehen gleich voluminös/breit aus wie die BBs. (vielleicht einen Hauch mehr, kann aber max. 1-2mm sein.)


----------



## Richi2000 (16. September 2006)

Na bravo! Da schreibt man, daß es keine Probleme mit dem Pannenschutz beim BB gibt und prompt hat man einen Lowrider! Klassischer Snakebite auf einer sehr schnellen aber steinigen Hohlwegabfahrt! Peng und schon wirds ungemütlich! Habe jetzt den alten Schlauch gegen einen Maxxis DH Schlauch ausgetauscht und hoffe, daß das jetzt nicht mehr so schnell passiert- ist nicht sehr angenehm. Übrigens scheints doch zu stimmen, daß die Dt Swiss FR6.1D Felge ziemlich weich geraten sind. Bei einem gar nicht so argen Drop vom "Haus" am Nordpark (den ich leider zu kurz gesprungen bin, eigentlich mehr runter gefallen- siehe Galerie) hats mir die Felge am Hinterrad einseitig etwas eingedrückt. Meine Werkstatt hats aber mit dem Hammer wieder hinbekommen. Um diese Schäden in Zukunft zu vermeiden brauchts dickere Reifen. Hat mittlererweile schon wer Erfahrungen mit dickeren Schlappen amTorque- eventuell Al Mighty 2,6"- bzw. was ist die maximale Reifenbreite am Hinterrad??
Grüße Richi


----------



## habkeinnick (16. September 2006)

seit heute bin ich ja auch stolzer besitzer eines torque 2. 

ist doch ne ganz schöne fummelarbeit mit dem hinterbaudämpder. habe zur zeit 18 bar im haupt und 10 im piggy. bei sprüngen so um die +- 50 cm bin ich (103 kg) aber schon am ende des federwegs angelangt.

muss wohl noch ganz schön rum probieren. aber das torque macht super spaß. ich hab ein grinsen vom linken zum rechten ohr.

einen negativenpunkt habe ich aber, leider rutscht bei mir auf dem mittleren blatt, wenn ich kräftig pedalieren, die kette durch. habe einen 3 cm cut am rechten knie dadurch mir heute schon eingefangen :-( 

leider bin ich nicht so der schaltungscrack - sonst funktioniert die schaltung super und das rutschen ist auch nur unter wenn ich wirklich richtig saft in die kette trete.


----------



## schuh (16. September 2006)

Das mit dem Kettenrutschen hat ich letzte Woche am Lago auch kurz bei letzten Stück zum Altissimo hoch.
Oben hab ich dann dran rumgeschraubt, wurde nicht besser. Dann hat's noch ein anderer versucht, der zufällig da war und auch nach eigener Aussage nix von versteht.
Dannach war's komischerweise wieder weg und kam nie mehr.
Jetzt im Nachhinein liegt's wohl an meinem verbogenen X9 Schaltwerk (siehe seperater Threat)

Zum usprünglichen Thema: Setup

War ja auch immer einer der hier vorne wie hinten im Dämpfer mit dem Druck am Limit gefahren ist.
Hab das auch daran festgemacht das ich daheim unterschiedliche Drops ins Flat mit mehr oder weniger Geschwindigkeit getestet habe, und geschaut hab wieviel Reserve da bleibt. Schliesslich bin ich dann hier irgendwo weiter oben gepostetes Setup gefahren. Und das daheim, wo ich eigentlich nur Forstwege, selten mal Singletrail und ab und zu zum Spass mal "Street", also Treppen, Mauern .... fahre. Letztere haben dann eben das extreme Setup gefordert.
Seit ich jetzt hier in Sterzing bin fahr ich 90% harte technische Singletrails, teilweise mit mehr oder weniger schnelle Drops, und desöfteren mal irgendwelche Schotterpisten. Ab und zu mal eine Kuhweide/ Lifttrasse oder sonst was.

Was mir hier jetzt nach 13thm aufgefallen ist: Ich nutze hier NIE die letzten 2cm meines DHX air! Ich verschenke total viel Komfort. 
Und das trotz teilweise grobester, rücksichtsloser Fahrweise.

Hab das natürlich gleich mal geändert. Teste mich jetzt langsam an tiefere Werte. 
Kann jetzt leider keine konkreten Daten nennen, hab heute auf die Schnelle einfach vorne + hinten was abgelassen und nicht so genau hingeschaut.
(Vorne müsstens 6,5Bar sein, hinten so um die 14Bar)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (16. September 2006)

damit ich, wie das canyon empfiehlt, beim normal sitzen die 25-33% sag habe muß ich mind. 16 bar fahren. war ja auch erst der 1. tag. da geht bestimmt noch was. der verkäufer hat sich redlich mühe gegeben mir das auch zu erklären. im shop und auch noch als ich im auto saß und noch nicht aus koblenz draußen war, hatte ich das auch noch alles im kopf. 

daheim 3/4 schon wieder vergessen. ob ich mir nun gedanken machen sollte? *lach*


----------



## löösns (18. September 2006)

probiers einfach mal aus. oder frag hier nach, wir helfen dir sicher gerne. wenn du mit all den schrauben und ventilen nicht mehr draus kommst... meistens findet man einstellung und kann die für fast alle situationen so lassen. bei mir ists auf jeden fall so.


----------



## schuh (19. September 2006)

Hab mir gestern beim Downhill an einem Besensteil-dicken Ast mit blockierendem Hinterrad eine Speiche massivst überdehnt. Ist jetzt ca 2cm zu lang, aber nicht gerissen.
Bin den Downhill noch zu ende gefahren, und da die Strecke so einen Spaß gemacht hat hab ich glatt vergessen dass die eine Speiche beschädigt ist und bin noch paar ordentlich gesprungen.
Jetzt hab ich natürlich einen satten Schlag.

Werd's heute gleich richten lassen. Gibt's da was zu beachten bei den Speichen, oder einfach in den nächst besten Bikestore und eine neue kaufen und rein basteln?


----------



## Ralson (19. September 2006)

Hallo,

@ Schuh  wenn du noch nie eine Speiche ausgetaucht oder ein Laufrad zentriert hast, laß es am besten  im Geschäft machen.

@all diese Woche sollte auch mein Torque 2 kommen  ,
ich habe mir vorab mal die Bedienungsanleitung von dem DHX Dämpfer angeschaut aber irgendwie verstehe ich die Luftfeder-Einstellungstabelle nicht.

Das Einstellen der Nachgiebigkeit ist klar, nur was die Werte mit dem Federweg des Dämpfers bedeutet

Hier mal die Tabelle:

Federweg 
des Dämpfers.......................Empfolene Nachgiebigkeit

______50,8________________________6,3
______57,2________________________14,2
______63,5________________________15,7
______76,2________________________19


Der Dämpfer hat doch einen Federweg von insgesamt 160mm oder nicht?

Grüsse Ralson


----------



## Blackwater Park (19. September 2006)

160 mm macht das Hinterrad. der Dämpfer wird ja nicht 1:1 angelenkt, daher hat er nen Hub von ca 63 mm.


----------



## Ralson (19. September 2006)

achso jetzt ist es klar  
danke für die schnelle antwort


----------



## flippy-dick (21. September 2006)

Hätte mal ne ganz andere Frage:
Wie pumpt ihr denn den Piggy auf?
Ich komm mit meiner Pumpe an das Ventil nicht ran!
Die Überwurfmutter der Pumpe ist zu dick und kann nicht auf das Ventil geschraubt werden.
Gibts da irgendeinen Adapter?


----------



## habkeinnick (21. September 2006)

na wenigstens bin ich nicht der einzigste der probleme mit der pumpe hat. meine passt bei der gabel nicht.

zu deiner frage flippy-dick -> mit ner pumpe die passt ;-) ich pumpe meine gabel mit ner pumpe von einem kumpel auf. meine eigene passt nur hinten.


----------



## bodo_nimda (21. September 2006)

hehe, das war bei uns auch so  
wir haben auch 2 pumpen gebraucht, eine um den druck auf der gabel zu prüfen und eine für den hauptdämpfer + piggy 

viele grüße


----------



## flippy-dick (21. September 2006)

Hab gerade das hier gefunden:
http://www.2radzone.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=4286
Damit sollte es dann eigentlich auch klappen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DukeTB (21. September 2006)

flippy-dick schrieb:


> Hätte mal ne ganz andere Frage:
> Wie pumpt ihr denn den Piggy auf?
> Ich komm mit meiner Pumpe an das Ventil nicht ran!
> Die Überwurfmutter der Pumpe ist zu dick und kann nicht auf das Ventil geschraubt werden.
> Gibts da irgendeinen Adapter?



Hallo

Das ist meiner Meinung nach mit die beste Lösung.

KLICK

Auch, weil das Setup ja ein bisschen kniffelig ist.
Dann klappts auch mit dem Piggy.  

MfG DukeTB


----------



## habkeinnick (21. September 2006)

DukeTB schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Das ist meiner Meinung nach mit die beste Lösung.
> 
> ...



naja ich habe die hier Dämpferpumpe, die ja vom Prinzip dem Reset Air Teil sehr ähnlich ist. Leider ist durch den Aufbau  des Anschlusses das befüllen der Fox-Federgabel nicht möglich.


----------



## DukeTB (21. September 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> naja ich habe die hier Dämpferpumpe, die ja vom Prinzip dem Reset Air Teil sehr ähnlich ist. Leider ist durch den Aufbau  des Anschlusses das befüllen der Fox-Federgabel nicht möglich.



Hallo

die Pumpe kannte ich bis jetzt nicht, aber mit dem Reset kann ich auch die Fox 36 bequem aufpumpen.
Ich finde das Teilchen genial, ist aber leider auch nen´bisschen teuer für so wenig Material.
MfG DukeTB


----------



## Richi2000 (25. September 2006)

So wiedermal was zum Setup. Nachdem schon eine Menge Leute nach der maximal fahrbaren Reifenbreite gefragt haben, hab ich mal bei Canyon nachgefragt und diese sehr verblüffende Antwort bekommen:
2,35" sind sicher möglich..andere Größen muß man zuerst ausprobieren.

Hä???? Wenn doch schon 2,4" BB serienmäßig ausgeliefert werden?! Ich bin ein wenig enttäuscht! Egal. Am Samstag im Bikepark Oberammergau hab ich nach der ersten Fahrt mit ein paar harten Durchschlägen und schon wieder einer neuen Delle in der Felge beschlossen die BB gegen den Nokian Gazzaloddi 2,6" zu tauschen. An der Gabel kein Problem, da soll ja laut Manual auch ein Reifen mit 2,8" reinpassen, hinten wirds dann aber schon eng. Ich würde sagen, viel mehr als 2,6" schluckt der Hinterbau nicht- einen groben Achter verträgts jedenfalls nicht. 
Abgesehen von dem Gewichtsvorteil gegenüber den BB, den ich durch den Tausch habe  , kann ich nur ein positives Resumee ziehen. Durchschlagsresistenz und Traktion sind deutlich erhöht. Erstaunlicherweise scheint sich auch der Rollwiderstand im erträglichen Bereichen zu bewegen. Auf Asphalt rollt der Reifen jedenfalls nicht schlecht. Für den Bikepark kann ich dicke Reifen nur empfehlen: Weniger Durchschläge am Reifen und dadurch verursachte Snakebites, weniger Dellen in der Felge, noch bessere Traktion als die BB (deutlich breiter und kann zudem Dank stärkerer Karkasse mit noch weniger Druck gefahren werden!).
Nachdem ich jetzt mein Bike maximal in Richtung Freeride gepimpt habe (was kann ich noch tun?) ist es jetzt leider für Touren schon fast zu schwer und für harten Freeride (wie ich mir das vorstelle bei reiner Liftaktion) doch noch etwas zu schwachbrüstig. Ein paar Zentimeter mehr FW könnten mich durchaus erheitern.

Achja zur Dämpferpumpe: Ich hab gleich eine bei Canyon mitbestellt und die funktioniert am Fox Dämpfer genauso wie an ner Marzocchi Drop Off Gabel. Vorne brauch ich an meinem Bike keine Pumpe, denn ich hab eine Stahlfeder- haha. Zurück zum Thema: Hat die 36er Talas etwa ein anderes Ventiel als der Dämpfer- Tolles in sich geschlossenes Konzept von Fox?!


----------



## schuh (25. September 2006)

> Hat die 36er Talas etwa ein anderes Ventiel als der Dämpfer- Tolles in sich geschlossenes Konzept von Fox?!



Nein, nicht das ich wüsste.
Denk die oben beschriebenen Pumpenprobleme beziehen sich drauf das das Ventil "versenkt" liegt und somit nicht viel Platz drum herum ist.


----------



## löösns (26. September 2006)

@richi: dass du durchschläge und somit dellen in den felgen hast kannst du meiner meinung nach nicht auf die reifen schieben... mit mehr luft schlägt auch ein 1,9 zoll reifen nicht durch. so von wegen snakebiet und so. aber wenn du dich etwas früher gemeldet hättest, hätt ich dir die bettys abgenommen. der fat alber ist nämlich schei..e am vorderrad. schmiert immer weg. vor allem mit genug luft, damits im bikepark keine dellen im rad gibt...


----------



## Richi2000 (27. September 2006)

löösns schrieb:


> @richi: dass du durchschläge und somit dellen in den felgen hast kannst du meiner meinung nach nicht auf die reifen schieben... mit mehr luft schlägt auch ein 1,9 zoll reifen nicht durch. so von wegen snakebiet und so. aber wenn du dich etwas früher gemeldet hättest, hätt ich dir die bettys abgenommen. der fat alber ist nämlich schei..e am vorderrad. schmiert immer weg. vor allem mit genug luft, damits im bikepark keine dellen im rad gibt...



Schon klar, daß mehr Luft eine Lösung wäre, die Traktion ist dann halt am A....! Der Nokian hat aber eine wesentlich steifere Karkasse als der BB, somit kann ich den mit gleichem (wenig) Luftdruck wie zuvor den BB fahren, schlage bei gleicher Belastung weniger oft durch und schone so mein Material. Bei 10m Sprüngen machts halt nicht so viel Spaß, wenns einem die Felge verbeult (und ist auch billiger)  
Die BB hab ich immer noch, obwohl speziell das Hinterrad schon etwas "alt" aussieht. Für Fr Touren behalt ich die aber noch, für den Einsatz bin ich zufrieden damit. Sorry!


----------



## löösns (29. September 2006)

hab jetzt am vorderrad ein bb montiert. erste probefahrt war positiv, hoffe kann wieder etwas mehr vertrauen in den pneu setzen. beim setup, um beim thema zu bleiben, hab ich gemerkt, dass es von maximal federweg ausnutzen bis durchschlagen noch eine rechte distanz ist... war im bikepark und hab gabel und dämpfer mit relativ wenig luft gefahren, also soviel, dass die beim aufwärtspedallieren noch sehr senisibel waren. hatte aber keine durchschläge, auch bei eher heftigen sprüngen. würde also auf eine progressive kennlinie weisen, obwohl immer das gegenteil vom torque hinterbau behauptet wurde... 
druckdaten hab ich nicht gerade im kopf, wenns jemand interessiert, mess ich mal nach. ich hab auf jeden fall ein sehr sensibles allround setup gefunden. vielleicht liegts auch daran, dass dämpfer und gabel jetzt mal richtig eingefahren sind und dadurch noch ein wenig sensibler wurden.


----------



## [email protected] (22. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

also ich (62kg) fahre mein Torque 3 mit 2Bar Reifendruck und 7Bar in der Hauptkammer, Bottom Out auf Minimum  und 10Bar im Piggy. Damit lassen sich 2Meter Drops Probelmlos erledigen... Nur finde ich das Ansprechverhalten am Anfang des Federweges doch sehr straff ist. Kann das hier jemand bestätigen? Auf Wurzelpassagen wäre mir ein weicher Hintern doch wichtig. Nur welchen Druck soll man verringer?!? Ich will mal weniger Piggy Druck und etwas mehr in der Hauptkammer testen.

Nochmal zur Pumpe, ein sinnvolles Befüllen mit "echten" Werten ist sowieso nur mit Reset Adapter oder Beto Pumpe oder ähnlichen möglich. Da allein beim Abschrauben des Schlauches am Piggy sonst ca. 3 Bar flöten gehen..

Mfg Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (22. Oktober 2006)

na logisch. hast das ding komplett falsch eingestellt. 

piggy auf ca 100 psi. pro pedal aus. bottom out ganz raus (also wenig). 

sag auf gewicht. dann passt das. rebound nach belieben. damit ist das ding am anfang sehr sanft. 

der piggy ist auf druck empfindlich. aber 30 euro fürn adapter seh ich nicht ein. ich "addiere" den wert halt dazu der beim abziehen raus geht und pump etwas drüber.

meine config:

smooth ride, drops bis 50 cm (also bordsten kante), viel bunny hop und grobers geröll.

dhx:

haupt: 160 psi
piggy: 100 psi (damit pumpt er beim normalen fahren weniger)
pro pedal: auf bei runter, voll zu beim hochfahren. sonst pumpt das ding.
rebound: ca in der mitte. 

van 36:

high/low speed compression: komplett aufgedreht (feines ansprechen)
rebound: 6 klicks zugedreht
preload: keinen
feder: original.

die van ist mir etas zu "hart". dafür hat sie gute reserven.

und genau: fahr die teile erstmal 50 km und geh dann wieder ans setup. muss etwas eingefahren werden. die ersten kilometer kannste es eh vergessen, da sich das setup etwas verschiebt. 

hatte den piggy mal auf 3 bar gepumpt. das war schon ziemlich weich.
ich find, dass der dhx jedoch nicht so schnell anspricht wie mein pearl 3.3


----------



## [email protected] (23. Oktober 2006)

Hmm aber total falsch war das dann ja garnicht... Habe es eben mal kurz so getestet wie du meintest mit dem Ergibnis das ich bei 15mm Sag also knapp 25% nun 100PSI(7Bar) im Piggi habe und 115(8Bar) in der Hauptkammer... aber da hat sich kaum etwas verändert. Naja werde das heute Abend mal auf einer kleinen Hausrunde testen. Nur nach dem ersten Eindruck ist das ganze immer noch sehr straff... 

Weiß jemand wie das Bottem Out eigendlich wirkt? Bzw. wie es sich genau Auswirktß Überall steht nur, das es der Durchschlagschutz ist...

MFg Daniel


----------



## Deleted 39826 (23. Oktober 2006)

der piggy ist sehr empfindlich. musst halt wirklich da mit dem druck probieren. bottom geht erst am ende des federwergs. je mehr bottom, desto früher geht das ding zu. probiers doch an paar kleineren bunny hops.


----------



## [email protected] (23. Oktober 2006)

War gerade nochmal unterwegs... für ein bißchen Street scheint sehr wenig Druck im Piggy( 90PSI) und 125 in der Hauptkammer ideal zu sein. Hatte bißcher noch nicht begriffen das der Druck im Piggy die Druckstufeneinstellung ist.

Mit diesen Werten bin ich auch exakt bei 16mm Sag...

Der Bottem Out schein je nach Einstellung 2 Dinge zu verändern einmal die STärke der Progression zum Ende hin und zum anderen ab wann diese Progression beginnt...


----------



## Blackwater Park (23. Oktober 2006)

Bewirkt das "Bottom Out" eigentlich ne härtere Federung oder ne stärkere Dämpfung am Ende des Federweges?


----------



## [email protected] (23. Oktober 2006)

Tja das habe ich mich auch schon gefragt, mich würde auch interessieren wie es wirkt... So wie ich es verstehe verändert das Bottom Out die Größe des Piggy Packs...

Direkt spüren tue ich nichts beim Fahren... und beim Droppen ist die Landung zu kurz um wirklich einen Unterschied zu merken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (23. Oktober 2006)

> War gerade nochmal unterwegs... für ein bißchen Street scheint sehr wenig Druck im Piggy( 90PSI) und 125 in der Hauptkammer ideal zu sein. Hatte bißcher noch nicht begriffen das der Druck im Piggy die Druckstufeneinstellung ist.



nicht ganz. mit propedal kannst du auch die druckstufe einstellen.




> Mit diesen Werten bin ich auch exakt bei 16mm Sag...



ich dachte 14 sollte man haben? tendentiell würd ich dden dhx aber in der positivkammer eher hart und im piggy mittel-stark einstellen. sonst sackt der durch. 



> Der Bottem Out schein je nach Einstellung 2 Dinge zu verändern einmal die STärke der Progression zum Ende hin und zum anderen ab wann diese Progression beginnt...



Genau. Seh ic hauch so. Ich denk das ding ist gut, wenn du viel auf Gebröckels fährst, die Federrung nicht so straff willst und bei nem Jump auch noch genug reserve haben willst.

Mir kams vor, als ob es egal ist ob der bottom raus oder reingedreht wird, so lang ich bis 3/4 vom federweg gehe.


----------



## [email protected] (23. Oktober 2006)

Stimmt habe mich da etwas blöd ausgedrückt... Pro Pedal kann man etwas vereinfacht als Low Speed Druckstufe und den Piggy Druck als Highspeed bzw "große" Druckstufe die immer wirkt bezeichnen.

Bin noch ein paar mal unterwegs gewesen habe immer das selbe getestet...

Drop 85cm ins Flat auf Teer
3x9 Treppen direkt nacheinander
Drop 1m auf eine Schräge auf Teer

Bei meine 62Kg bin ich jetzt bei 90PSI im Piggy und 125 oder 130 in der Hauptkammer.

Mit dieser Einstellung komme ich gut klar, allerdings gehen bei 125PSI die Treppen einen Tuck besser und bei dem 85cm Flat Drop sind 130 besser da dann nich 10% Reserve bleibt... Bei 125 nutze ic den ganzen Federweg aus OHNE harten Anschlag..

Noch irgendwelche Tuning Tipps & Tricks für den DHX 5.0 AIR? 

Mfg Daniel


----------



## Hennin (23. Oktober 2006)

@[email protected]

Das mit dem straffen Ansprechverhalten am Anfang des Federwegs kann ich bestätigen. Vielleicht liegt es aber auch daran das wir "zu leicht" sind und der Dämpfer (fahre mit ähnlichem Setup und Rebound ist ganz offen) bei diesem Druck überdämpft ist...   Wiege nämlich auch 62 Kg 
Fahre mein Torque 1 jetzt ca 350km und hab noch keinen großen Unterschied im Ansprechverhalten gespührt.

MfG 

Tobi


----------



## Deleted 39826 (23. Oktober 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Bei meine 62Kg bin ich jetzt bei 90PSI im Piggy und 125 oder 130 in der Hauptkammer.
> l




siehste. passt doch. was bottom out angeht, musst jetzt noch testen, wie du das haben willst. 

wie ich schon erwähnt hab: der DHX ist nicht so feinfühlig und schnell wie mein pearl 3.3. ist halt etwas fürs grobere der dhx.


----------



## fitze (23. Oktober 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> wie ich schon erwähnt hab: der DHX ist nicht so feinfühlig und schnell wie mein pearl 3.3. ist halt etwas fürs grobere der dhx.



Quatsch, der DHX ist ne ganz andere Liga als der Pearl und eben nicht nur was für´s Grobe. Richtig einstellen! Wobei das wohl nicht so einfach ist...

MfG
Tobi


----------



## Deleted 39826 (23. Oktober 2006)

also ich hätte den gerne so schnell und soft reagierend wie der pearl. problem dadurch: selbst mi vollem pro pedal pumpt der noch mehrere mm federweg!


----------



## Richi2000 (24. Oktober 2006)

Tach Leute!
Zur Abwechslung mal zum Gabelsetup: Habe mir (80kg mit Ausrüstung) jetzt die harte Feder (82-95kg) in die 36Van eingebaut.  Das Fahrwerk ist jetzt deutlich straffer und dadurch noch deutlich spritziger und ist jetzt auch für "derbere" Sprünge (siehe Video in meiner Fotogalerie) geeignet- mit der mittleren Federhärte fand ich die Front einfach zu weich und hatte zu viele Durchschläge. Außerdem wippt jetzt auch im Wiegetritt fast nichts mehr (Lowspeeddruckstufe 9Klicks zugedreht, Highspeeddruckstufe offen, Zugstufe zum Uphill ganz zu/ Downhill 7 Klicks zu). Durch die härtere Feder kann ich die Highspeeddruckstufe wieder ganz öffnen, wodurch mir die Gabel deutlich sensibler erscheint als mit der mittleren Feder und 7 Klicks Highspeeddruckstufe zu. Jedenfalls paßt jetzt die Gabel meiner Meinung nach perfekt zu meinem Dämpfersetup (16bar Hauptkammer, 11bar Piggy, Bottom-Out ganz rein, Zugstufe 6 Klicks zu, Propedal zum Uphill ganz zu/Downhill ganz geöffnet) und hat sich am WE auf einer geilen 1800Hm Tour gut bewährt. Sowohl Uphill als auch Downhill (oberer Teil im Vertriderstile, Mittelteil mit eher flachen Waldpassagen, unteres Drittel mit knackigen Wurzeltrails und schönen Drops- Video).  Nach all den Umbauten glaube ich das Tuning an meinem Bike jetzt in Richtung Lightfreerider ausgereizt zu haben.


----------



## [email protected] (24. Oktober 2006)

Was ist den bei dem Drop in Oberammergau so hart durchgeschlagen? Die Gabel oder der Dämpfer? Das müßte ja der Dämpfer gewesen sein, da die VAN mit dem Hydro Anschlag ja nahezu nicht ganz anschlägt.

Wie weit kannst du denn dein Radl von Hand hinten runterdrücken wenn 16Bar in der Hauptkammer sind?

Mach mich heute auch nochmal mit Stift und zettel bewaffnet auf den Weg und probiere ein Paar Setups am DHX aus. Die,  die ich für gut befinde, werde ich dann am WE wieder auf größeren Drops testen...


Mfg Daniel


----------



## Deleted 39826 (24. Oktober 2006)

was mich mal interessieren würd: wippt bei euch, selbst mit vollem PP, der dhx etwas?


----------



## Hennin (24. Oktober 2006)

Jo, aber nur wenn ich im Wiegetritt in die Pedalen Stampfe. Finde es so optimal für Uphill. Beim normalen Pedalieren im Sitzen bewegt sich nichts!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (24. Oktober 2006)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen... fahre sogar meist komplett ohne PP... im Sitzen wippt da nix.. selbst im Stehen muss man schon stampfen das man wirklich was merkt...


Setup für den DHX habe ich auch nach langem Testen fertig.

Ist eigendlich bei dem geblieben was ich gestern schon rausgefunden hatte (bei ca.62kg).

Hauptkammer 125PSI
Piggy 90PSI
Bottom Out sind 1,5 Ringe zu sehen.

Damit lassen sich 1Meter Drops ins Flat problemlos bewerkstelligen und falls es doch noch etwas härter wird einfach den Bottom Out ganz reindrehen und schon hat man noch ein bißchen mehr Progression und im Piggy ca. 105-110PSI. So läßt sich das Setup gut anpassen und die Pumpe kann zu Hause bleiben 

Mfg Daniel


----------



## Deleted 39826 (24. Oktober 2006)

echt nix? nicht mal 3 mm?


----------



## löösns (25. Oktober 2006)

also bei mit bewegt sich uphill schon ein bisschen was. aber sehr wenig, gesetzt ich fahr auf strasse. würd mal sagen max 1cm. kommt aber auch sehr auf den tritt an. wenn ich ganz schön auf runden trit achte schaff ichs mit 0mm. aber auf schotter reagiert der dämpfer schon. aber das gibt auch vorteile. teilweise hast du da auch am berg deutlich mehr grip als ht fahrer...

wippen: ganz wenig bis gar kein auf strasse, auf schotter und unebenem untergrund leistet das fahrwerk aber sehr gute leistung.
(eigentlich wies sein sollte...)


----------



## Richi2000 (25. Oktober 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Was ist den bei dem Drop in Oberammergau so hart durchgeschlagen? Die Gabel oder der Dämpfer? Das müßte ja der Dämpfer gewesen sein, da die VAN mit dem Hydro Anschlag ja nahezu nicht ganz anschlägt.
> 
> Wie weit kannst du denn dein Radl von Hand hinten runterdrücken wenn 16Bar in der Hauptkammer sind?



1. Beides: Der Dämpfer mit deutlich höhrbarem Durchschlag, die Gabel glaub ich hat kein Geräusch gemacht, der Schmutz auf der Gabel war aber am oberen Anschlagpunkt- ergo die Gabel hat den FW voll ausgenutzt. Eine etwas progressivere Federkennlinie der VAN oder eine härtere Feder wie ich sie jetzt verbaut habe  wäre bei der ruppigen Landung sicher vorteilhaft gewesen. Ich denke mal, daß der Sprung in der Heftigkeit die Obergrenze der Belastbarkeit des Torque darstellt- ein waschechter Freerider wäre da besser angesiedelt.
2. Ich denke mal du fragst nach dem Sag:
Bei der Gabel sind das jetzt 32% (2cm) und am Dämpfer ca. 10% (ca 15mm). Für Wurzeltrails finde ich einen so straff abgestimmten Hinterbau schon fast grenzwertig. Da ich aber zwischendurch doch gern mal den einen oder anderen Sprung mitnehme ist das aber ok. Außerdem läßt sich das Bike so super beschleunigen.

zum PP: ich brauch das nur für längere steile Uphills. Eigentlich stört mich das minimale Wippen nicht; ich finde sogar daß PP die Sensibilität deutlich herabsetzt (genau wie Löösens sagt: mehr Grip auf Schotter..). Fahr mal mit einem Kona Stinky oder so bergauf... der Vergleich beruhigt!
Grüße aus IBK und weiter testen...


----------



## thory (25. Oktober 2006)

Hi Richi,

super Video mit dem Drop. Aber wieso sollte dieser das torque an die Grenze bringen - sieht doch sooo locker aus: hop und unten biste   .



> Fahr mal mit einem Kona Stinky oder so bergauf... der Vergleich beruhigt!



absolut: schon der Kona Coiler ist im Uphill eine Quälerei, von z.B. einem Big Hit gar nicht zu sprechen. Wobei das Kona auch net besser im Downhill ist als das Torque. Das Big Hit ist eigentlich nicht mehr sinnvoll zu bewegen, wenn es nicht bergab geht - aber wenn es bergab geht, entspricht es seinem Namen..


----------



## [email protected] (25. Oktober 2006)

@Richi2000 Ich meinte eigendlich wie weit du, wenn du neben dem Radl stehst, es hinten in die Federung drücken kannst. Ich finde das es schon mit knapp 9bar recht hart ist  

Der Durchschlag bei dem Drop verwundert mich bei dem Druck im Dämpfer auch etwas... so hoch war das ja garnicht zudem warst du ja sogar recht schnell... Klingt zumindest ungesund... Aber deine Bilder und Videos machen Lust auf Leogang 


Mfg Daniel


----------



## Deleted 39826 (25. Oktober 2006)

löösns schrieb:


> also bei mit bewegt sich uphill schon ein bisschen was. aber sehr wenig, gesetzt ich fahr auf strasse. würd mal sagen max 1cm. kommt aber auch sehr auf den tritt an. wenn ich ganz schön auf runden trit achte schaff ichs mit 0mm. aber auf schotter reagiert der dämpfer schon. aber das gibt auch vorteile. teilweise hast du da auch am berg deutlich mehr grip als ht fahrer...
> 
> wippen: ganz wenig bis gar kein auf strasse, auf schotter und unebenem untergrund leistet das fahrwerk aber sehr gute leistung.
> (eigentlich wies sein sollte...)



Ok. Dann ists also normal. Bei mir, wie ich schrieb, bewegt sich der Daempfer naemlich auch. PP ist voll reingedreht. Ich dacht, das würd mehr bewirken. Wenn ich mein Pearl 3.3 das MC vollreindrehte, ist der so hart wie mit Lockout..

Ich dacht vielleicht, das PP waer kaputt oder so. 


Ok - was wippen angeht, hab ich halt hier ein ES - da ist da schon anders.



> ei der Gabel sind das jetzt 32% (2cm) und am Dämpfer ca. 10% (ca 15mm).



Haeh? Rechen  ich falsch? Ist doch ne Fox 36Van oder? Da sind 30 % doch 48 mm!

Der DHX hat 57 mm weg - 30% waren da 17 mm. Ich komm mit den Fox 14 mm genannten gut hin. Den Piggy nicht zu hart, PP ganz raus. dann passt das. Nur beim Uphill PP komplett rein.

Jetzt aber erstmal um andere Reifen kümmer. Ich hoff, die Nobbys tauagen was. Sonst kommen die Albert drauf.


----------



## Richi2000 (25. Oktober 2006)

Sorry! Peinlich, da hab ich echt falsch gerechnet  
20mm entsprechen natürlich 12,5% an der Gabel. 
Der Dämpfer hat aber meines Wissens 63,5mm Hub. Somit wären dann 15mm 23,62%.
Warum willst du denn die BB gegen Nobby oder Fat Albert austauschen- die schlagen ja noch schneller durch?


----------



## fitze (25. Oktober 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Ich hoff, die Nobbys tauagen was. Sonst kommen die Albert drauf.



Sofern du nur trockene Forstwege fährst ja. Aber sobald es steinig, wurzlich oder nass wird kannst du die NN vergessen. Da sind die FA wesentlich besser! Ausserdem hatte ich mit dem NN jetzt schon 2 Platten. Ist mir mit dem Albert nie passiert.

MfG
Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (26. Oktober 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Ich hoff, die Nobbys tauagen was. Sonst kommen die Albert drauf.


2,25"-breite Reifen (Albert) auf einem 160mm-Stahlfeder-Radl? Geht's dir noch gut?!


----------



## Sisu (26. Oktober 2006)

@alpha
Viel Erfolg mit den NN!


----------



## thto (26. Oktober 2006)

@alpha
wenn ich nur ein bild sehe mit hörnchen und schutzblechen an deinem sehr feinen torque setz ich dich auf meine ignore list, das würde meine persönliche toleranzgrenze überschreiten......

ansonsten viel spass und nix für ungut !

thorsten


----------



## Deleted 39826 (26. Oktober 2006)

Ok. Heut mal: 

BBs auf 1,5 Bar
Piggy auf 80 Psi
Hauptkammer auf 160 PSI - die werd ich auf auf 150 reduzieren.

So gehts einigermassen so schnell wie moeglich und komofortabel ueber Gebroeckels. Ich muss aber Ausschau nach ner anderen Feder halten.


----------



## Luzio (26. Oktober 2006)

Also mein Torque2 hat sich bei ersten Ausflügen (auch im Bikepark) gut gemacht - wobei ich immer selber hoch fahre und das Teil als groben Tourer brauche. Allerdings ist mir der Vorbau min. 1cm zu kurz. Hatte heute etwas "Platzangst" zwischen Lenker und Sattel und könnte auch ein wenig mehr Spurtreue brauchen... (bin 184/Rahmen L) Kommt das jemand bekannt vor?


----------



## [email protected] (26. Oktober 2006)

bitte ALLE Angaben mit Fahrergewicht!
 
Das war jetzt nicht böse gemeint, soll für alle gelten da die Werte sonst kaum Aussagekraft haben. Für welches Gewicht gelten deine ALPHA-CENTAURI?
Auf welchen Wert hast du den Bottom Out eingestellt?

Mit 80PSI in der Hauptkammer bist du aber arg an der Grenze des Zulässigen. 80Psi entsprechen 5.52bar die Grenze liegt bei 5.17... mit was für einer Pumpe mißt du?


Mfg Daniel

P.S. @Luzio Das hängt denke ich stark vom Einsatz ab. Bei mir passt das alles prima... Nutze es aber auch viel in der Luft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grossy (26. Oktober 2006)

thto schrieb:


> @alpha
> wenn ich nur ein bild sehe mit hörnchen und schutzblechen an deinem sehr feinen torque setz ich dich auf meine ignore list, das würde meine persönliche toleranzgrenze überschreiten......
> 
> ansonsten viel spass und nix für ungut !
> ...



Endlich mal einer der die Sache auf den Punkt bringt !!!   

Danke.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (26. Oktober 2006)

Ca 80 kilo mit gesamten GEpäck und ausrüstung.

Bottom out auf 3 ringe zu sehen.


----------



## nellsen (26. Oktober 2006)

Luzio schrieb:


> Also mein Torque2 hat sich bei ersten Ausflügen (auch im Bikepark) gut gemacht - wobei ich immer selber hoch fahre und das Teil als groben Tourer brauche. Allerdings ist mir der Vorbau min. 1cm zu kurz. Hatte heute etwas "Platzangst" zwischen Lenker und Sattel und könnte auch ein wenig mehr Spurtreue brauchen... (bin 184/Rahmen L) Kommt das jemand bekannt vor?



Hab meines gestern bekommen und bin heute nur ma wg. Setup und Bremsen los...aber Spurtreue geht soweit und Platzangst hatte ich auch ni trotz meiner 189cm.
ma sehen was das WE bringt...

nellsen


----------



## Richi2000 (27. Oktober 2006)

Luzio schrieb:


> allerdings ist mir der Vorbau min. 1cm zu kurz. Hatte heute etwas "Platzangst" zwischen Lenker und Sattel und könnte auch ein wenig mehr Spurtreue brauchen... (bin 184/Rahmen L) Kommt das jemand bekannt vor?



Also ich bin 187cm und fahre auch einen L Rahmen- allerdings mit 50mm Vorbau. Gibt eigentlich auch im Uphill keine Probleme. Bei Highspeed liegt das Rad meiner Meinung nach satt auf der Piste und ist auch im extrem steilen Gelände super zu handeln- sehe dein Problem bei mir nicht.
Wie macht ihr das, daß ihr das Bottom out rausgedreht lassen könnt? Ich hab da viel zu rasch Durchschläge und mit noch weniger Sag will ich nicht fahren. Springt ihr nicht?


----------



## FloImSchnee (27. Oktober 2006)

Richi2000 schrieb:


> Springt ihr nicht?


Ich warte auf einen bösen Kommentar von Sisu...


----------



## [email protected] (27. Oktober 2006)

Wie gesagt, mein Bottom Out ist auch fast ganz drin...

1 Ring und ein bißchen sind noch zu sehen...

Mfg Daniel


----------



## Sisu (27. Oktober 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Ich warte auf einen bösen Kommentar von Sisu...



@flo

bin doch eigentlich ein sehr friedliebender Mensch, der lediglich versucht den Dingen auf den Grund zu gehen 

     

Schönes WE
Sisu


----------



## Chris B. (27. Oktober 2006)

Tach auch,

habe seit dieser Woche ein Torque 1 und bis jetzt noch nicht richtig Zeit gehabt mein Dämpfersetup zu optimieren. Bin 1.87 und bringe ca. 85 aufs Bike. Hat jemand erfahrung mit Ähnlichen Körperma(ss)ßen?


----------



## schappi (27. Oktober 2006)

Chris B. schrieb:


> Tach auch,
> 
> habe seit dieser Woche ein Torque 1 und bis jetzt noch nicht richtig Zeit gehabt mein Dämpfersetup zu optimieren. Bin 1.87 und bringe ca. 85 aufs Bike. Hat jemand erfahrung mit Ähnlichen Körperma(ss)ßen?



Klar!!
Hab nen Freund der genauso groß ist wie du.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Richi2000 (28. Oktober 2006)

schappi schrieb:


> Klar!!
> Hab nen Freund der genauso groß ist wie du.
> Gruß
> Schappi



Fahr den Dämpfer mit 15 bar in der Hauptkammer/ 11 im Piggy/ Bottomout ganz reingedreht/ Zugstufe 6 Klicks zugedreht bzw. harte Feder in der 36 VAN/Zugstufe 7 Klicks reingedreht/Druckstufe offen. Ist für kleinere Sprünge  und Wurzeltrails grad noch ok, wenn auch schon etwas straff, bei deinem Gewicht (bin auch 187cm und hab 80kg mit Ausrüstung) vermutlich aber genau ok.



FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Ich warte auf einen bösen Kommentar von Sisu...



War ja auch nicht ganz ernst gemeint!  Gelegentlich hätt ich halt gern ein softeres Bike, das nicht durchschlägt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris B. (28. Oktober 2006)

Merci Vielmals, werds mal testen. Habe mom. 14 und 9 bar - Bottom ganz drin und PP komplett raus. Im Manual steht "nicht mehr als 9 bar im Piggy, egal wenn 11 bar?

mfg


----------



## [email protected] (28. Oktober 2006)

Genau genommen steht in der Aleitung  das du, wenn du den Bottom Out verstellen willst, nicht mehr als 9Bar im Piggy haben darfst. Der Max Druck für den Piggy sind 200PSI. Wenn du den Bottom Out von 3 auf 1 zudrehst erhöhst du damit den Druck im Piggy um ca. 50PSI, deswegen nur max. 9 Bar

Mfg Daniel


----------



## Deleted 39826 (28. Oktober 2006)

ich würd kein druck im piggy empfehlen, wenn der bottom verstellt wird. dann gehts auch mit den fingern


----------



## Blackwater Park (17. November 2006)

Hat eigentlich jemand schon mal an dem Schlitten der Dämpferaufnahme rumgespielt? Ist der überhaupt zum verschieben da?


----------



## Astaroth (17. November 2006)

Servus @Blackwater Park,
deine Frage wurde hier schon einaml gestellt soweit ich mich errinnern kann und als Antwort kam das man da nichts verstellen kann (darf) laut Info von Canyon.
Also wenn ich mir die Erläuterung vom [email protected] durchlese komme ich zum Schluss dass wenn ich im Piggy nunmal angenommen 8,5 Bar drinn habe und den  Bottom Out bis auf Anschlag reingedreht hab diesen aber dann wieder rausdrehe einen Druckverlust in der Nebenkammer bewirke  ! Liege ich hier richtig oder sehe ich das falsch?

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## [email protected] (18. November 2006)

Das ist richtig... der Piggy Pack ist ganz grob genommen geschlossen. Über die Bottom Out Verstellung änderst du die Größe dieser Kammer. Wenn du also bei einer kleinen Kammer 8,5 bar hast, fällt der Druck ab wenn du die Kammer vergrößerst und steigt an wenn man die Kammer verkleinert.

Auf Grund dessen kann man das Fahrverhalten ohne Werkzeug doch recht gut beeinflussen. Ich fahre das Rad normal auf Mittelstellung für das Bottom Out. Will ich nun droppen drehe ich das Bottom out ganz rein also Richtung +. Jetzt wird automatisch die Progression UND die Druckstufe stärker. Die Druckstufe wird ja wie schon beschrieben über den Druck im Piggy Pack eingestellt. Viel Druck = Viel Druckstufe. Will ich DH fahren drehe ich den Bottom Out wieder weiter raus und somit sinkt die Progression und die Druckstufe, also wird das Ansprechverhalten noch besser.

Natürlich kann man damit keine riesigen Unterschiede erreichen, aber in meinem Fall reich es vollkommen aus, um das Fahrwerk der Situation anzupassen.

Mfg Daniel


----------



## Deleted 39826 (18. November 2006)

Blackwater Park schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand schon mal an dem Schlitten der Dämpferaufnahme rumgespielt? Ist der überhaupt zum verschieben da?



nein, darf man nicht.

das setup wurd von mir folgendermassen geändert:

150 bis 160psi haupt

100 psi piggy
2 ringe piggy

wurd geändert, da ich beim springen arg an die grenze komme. auch wenn ich das bike leider nicht höher als vielleicht 30 cm springen lassen kann . hab keine saft in den armen...

Was ich mich halt nur frage, ist, ob man lieber den bottom out auf mittel + weniger druck im piggy oder bottom out auf 3 kreise sichtbar + mehr druck im piggy fährt. 

ich fahr halt gerne mit weichem ansprechen und viel ausnutzen des federwegs. progession kann gerne knallhart einschlagen, sollte ich mal springen. evtl. wäre ja auch vielleicht 80-90psi und ein ring bottom out möglich für mich.

egal. fürs modelljahr 2006 hätte ich gerne nen DHX 6.0 mit zu/abschaltbarer plattform per hebel...

Die Fox-Standardfeder ist bei mir mit 79 kilo mit komplett-montur viel zu hart. Selbst bei kleineren Sprüngen.


----------



## Hennin (18. November 2006)

Also ich hab schonmal an dem Dämpferschlitten rungeschraubt, wüsste nicht warum man das nicht darf. Mir hat auch niemand gesagt das man es nicht darf...
Wenn ihr das mal ausprobieren sollet sag ich nur das die Schrauben bombig fest sitzen...

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## [email protected] (18. November 2006)

Springen ist halt nicht gleich Springen... wenn ich mit meinem Setup auf der Straße 1Meter ins Flat droppe, bleibt bei einem unsauberem Drop nahezu kein Restfederweg mehr übrig. Lande ich jedoch sauber exakt auf beiden Rädern und federe mit dem Körper sauber mit, sind noch mehr als 20% Federweg über...

An dieser Stelle lohnt einfach mal etwas üben... dann kommt man mit einem weicheren Fahrwerk immer noch gut zurecht... 

Mfg Daniel

P.S. Ich bin mit meinem Torque inzwischen absolut zufrieden, genau das richtige Bike für mich...so stabil wie nötig so leicht wie möglich, um auch mal richtig grobe Dinge zu machen. In Größe S auch absolut ohne Banane


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Richi2000 (18. November 2006)

ich hab damals bei Canyon bezüglich des Dämpferschlittens angefragt und gesagt bekommen, daß man das nicht verstellen darf (soll nur Toleranzen im Rahmen ausgleichen?). Allerdings hab ich auch wegen der maximalen Reifenbreite nachgefragt und 2,35" als Antwort bekommen- wenns schon mit 2,4" ausgeliefert wird, ein ziemlicher Schwachsinn. Zum Reifen: ich fahre jetzt einen Gazzaloddi in 2,6" (das würd ich als Maximum ansehen) und hab auch schon mit dem Dämpfderschlitten Versuche angestellt. Ich hab dazu den Druck im Dämpfer ganz rausgelassen und das Rad sozusagen im Leerlauf aus und eingefedert. Ich seh jedenfalls kein Problem damit, daß man das nicht tun darf. Allerdings ändert sich die Geometrie deutlich: Schiebt man den Schlitten ganz nach vorne wird der Lenkwinkel um ca.2° flacher, was mir ja gut gefallen würde, allerdings wird dann auch der Dämpfer degressiver angelenkt- für Sprünge also nicht so optimal. Ich habs jedenfalls wieder in der mittleren Position wie ausgeliefert belassen.


----------



## Astaroth (21. November 2006)

Servus,
nun mal zu meinem Dämpfersetup, wiege im Kampfgewicht so ca. 80KG.

18mm Sag
Hauptkammer ca. 10bar
Piggy ca. 8bar
Durchschlagschutz steht bei mir auf dem mittleren Ring
Propedal momentan ganz offen
Zugstufe hab ich 4 Klicks geöffnet

Bei der Van hab ich folgendes eingestellt:

26mm Sag
Zugstufe hab ich 7 Klicks geöffnet
Vorspannung steht 5 Klicks offen
Highspeed und Lowspeed hab ich mal so lassen wie es von Canyon eingestellt wurde.

Unterwegs bin ich da bei uns im Wald wo es kleine aber feine Wurzeltrails, kleinere Dorps und Sprünge, Stufen und Anlieger gibt. Den Federweg nutze ich so ziemlich aus ohne aber Durchzuschlagen. Wenn ich mal die Zeit finde dann werde ich mich nochmals ausgiebig mit dem Setup beschäftigen den da geht noch was.

MfG
Astaroth

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Richi2000 (21. November 2006)

Astaroth schrieb:


> 18mm Sag
> Dämpfer: Hauptkammer ca. 10bar
> Piggy ca. 8bar
> Durchschlagschutz steht bei mir auf dem mittleren Ring
> ...



Hallo! Das Dämpfersetup sieht so ziemlich aus wie mein "Wurzelsetup". Ich fahr eigentlich auch immer mit offenem ProPedal (abwärts; aufwärts dreh ichs zu = 0 Wippen- fast schon Hardtailfeeling, aber eben komfortabler ).

Versuch doch mal die Lowspeeddruckstufe an der Gabel etwas reinzudrehen! Das unterdrückt Wippen an der Front beim Pedalieren erheblich, zudem sackt das Rad beim Bremsen vorne nicht ein- bei Spitzkehren unerläßlich! Die Highspeed-Druckstufe hab ich auch geöffnet (Werkssetup), damit Wurzeln gnadenlos weggefiltert werden. Allerdings hab ich eine härtere Feder eingebaut (grün), damit ich die Highspeed-Druckstufe auch bei Drops offen lassen kann. Vorher hat mir die Gabel zu oft durchgeschlagen bzw. das Ansprechverhalten hat unter der zugedrehten Highspeed-Druckstufe gelitten.
Greets
 Richi


----------



## Deleted 39826 (21. November 2006)

26mm Sag für die 160er Gabel ist wenig. Kommst du damit zurecht? Ich hab auch soviel. Aber keine Druckstufe und auch kein Preload und find die Gabel zu hart.


----------



## Astaroth (21. November 2006)

Servus,
26MM kommen mir auch wenig vor aber im grossen und ganzen bin ich mit der Performance der Van zufrieden. Wie gesagt ich muss mich mal intensiver mit den Einstellungen für hinten und vorne beschäftigen wenn ich Zeit hab dann denk ich mal das man noch mehr aus dem Fahrwerk rausholen kann.

@Richi2000,
um ehrlich zu sein ich hab mir deine Einstellungen als Vorbild genommen den du hast ja wenn mich nicht alles täuscht fast das gleiche Kampfgewicht wie ich. Könntest du mal deinen Einstellungen für den Bikepark posten?


MfG
Astaroth


----------



## duerck (8. Dezember 2006)

hallo und moin,
hab vor einer woche mein torque 3 ausgepackt und kämpfe mit der dämpfereinstellung. bin 190 cm, 86kg und hab einen XL rahmen. hab mich dann getraut in den piggy 11 bar zu tun und in die hauptkammer 13 bar. nur glücklich macht es mich nicht. das hanze senkt sich dann um 2,5 cm, entspricht nicht meinen vorstellungen eines gelungenen SAGS, hab ein drittel gelesen, mmh?
traue mich auch nicht die hauptkammer weiter aufzublasen, hab keinen mx druck wie bei dem piggy gefunden.
so wie es aussieht brauche ich dringend rat. mein cannondale war eben ne anderen nummer.
vielen dank und gruß
duerck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackwater Park (8. Dezember 2006)

der max druck für die hauptkammer (21 bar) steht auch gut versteckt im abschnitt über die pumpe.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (8. Dezember 2006)

auf keinen fall zuviel in den piggy - damit machste die druckstufe zu hart und das beik fährt sich bockig. und mehr als 30% sag auch nicht. machs erstmal wie i im manual - iirc 14mm. damit probieren. 

bei deinem gewicht sollten sicher 160 psi haupt und ca 120 psi druckstufe drin sein. bottom out 1 ring, wenn du viel springst. 

und pass auf! den bottom out nur verstellen, wenn wenig oder kein druck im piggy. und beim piggy gut nachmessen.


----------



## duerck (8. Dezember 2006)

moin moin,
danke danke für die schnelle hilfe. musste etwas probieren und eine kleine nächtliche testfahrt bestreiten. hab mich nun vorerst auf 120 psi beim piggy und in der hauptkammer 200 psi. scheine wohl zugenommen zu haben :-( lieg nun bei ca 16mm (SAG). weitere einstellungen werde ich mal bei einer ausgedehnten tour machen. aber nochmals vielen dank, blicke irgendwie die technik nicht-sollte wohl lieber mit helm fahren. mal sehen was die gabel so sagt, finde sie ziemlich hart.
gruß
duerck


----------



## FloImSchnee (9. Dezember 2006)

duerck schrieb:


> sollte wohl lieber mit helm fahren.


Soll das ein Scherz sein?


----------



## Deleted 39826 (9. Dezember 2006)

duerck schrieb:


> moin moin,
> wohl lieber mit helm fahren. mal sehen was die gabel so sagt, finde sie ziemlich hart.
> gruß
> duerck




komisch. seh ich auch so. bin mal auf die lila feder gespannt.


----------



## duerck (12. Dezember 2006)

mmh ja, 
wie man sich ein neues bike im winter bei dem wetter ordern kann bleibt mir schleierhaft. doch heute war mir das wetter hold. sonnige 6 grad trieben mich raus. erstmal ne 10 km strecke wegen der tourentauglichkeit und dann ab auf den haustrail.
mein fazit:
wann ist endlich sommer, in die hauptkammer jann echt noch das ein oder andere bar rein, dann laßt es sich über eine 5 stufige treppe brettern.
der sattel vertragt sich irgendiwe noch nicht mit meiner prostata, mmh
aufjedenfall mussder vorbau kürzer, ich muss dichter ans geschehen, hab nur keinen schimmer wie kurz-jemand einen tip? dafür war die 2 stunden ausfahrt zu kurz. nun steht das gute teil im bad (im warmen) und erholt sich.
auf jeden fall nen geiles bike-ich will nochmal fahren 
gruß duerck


----------



## tom23" (12. Dezember 2006)

50mm Vorbau fahren viele, wenn's freeridelastig sein soll.


----------



## FloImSchnee (12. Dezember 2006)

duerck schrieb:


> aufjedenfall mussder vorbau kürzer, ich muss dichter ans geschehen, hab nur keinen schimmer wie kurz-jemand einen tip?


Mein Tipp an dieser Stelle wie immer: Syntace VRO. 
Kostet zwar ein bissl was, zahlt sich aber echt aus. 

1. kann man schnell und problemlos rausfinden, welche Lenkerposition einem wirklich zusagt.
2. kann man die Lenkerposition je nach Strecke entsprechend anpassen.


----------



## duerck (12. Dezember 2006)

jupp, VRO ist cool, hab ich an meinem Cannondale auch. dann müsste ich aber auch all die verkabelung verlänger, das wird so teuer. werde mir dann wohl einen kürzeren vorbau leisten. mal sehen....


----------



## Deleted 39826 (12. Dezember 2006)

Oh nein... Dann sieht doch das schöne Torque nicht mehr Pornicious aus.. Wie kann man nur... (O-Ton vieler Kiddies hier im Canyon FOto Thread)..

ANsonsten: Ichab den VRO Eco dran. Für mich ok. Wenn du aber überlegst, dir einen zu holen, hol den kurzen :  	S (55-105 mm)* mit    	6°, (FlipFlop), 1 1/8". 

Fahr ich auf dem T3 und dem ES. Optisch kein Highlight. Dafür Syntace-Stabil und flexibel. 

Die Verkabelung passt. Ist genug spielraum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (12. Dezember 2006)

duerck schrieb:


> dann müsste ich aber auch all die verkabelung verlänger, das wird so teuer.


??


----------



## duerck (12. Dezember 2006)

nagut so teuer nicht, aber die bremsleitunger verlängern, ach was bin ich für ne faule socke. hab mir gerade einen 45 mm vorbau angeschaut und 60 mm. werde mal zu einem dealer gehen und ausprobiéren was besser paßt


----------



## Luzio (12. Dezember 2006)

Fahre mit 1.86m das Torque in L und um wirklich damit auch mal Strecken machen zu können (alles über 30Km) musste ich erstmal einen Superforce in 105mm montieren. Mit einem kürzeren Vorbau (90mm) sitz ich da extremst aufrecht und komm' bergauf sofort in Schwierigkeiten... Naja, jetzt ist die Position perfekt und der Bergab-Spaß wurde nicht wirklich getrübt.


----------



## FloImSchnee (12. Dezember 2006)

@duerck: ich verstehe nicht, warum du deswegen die Leitungen verlängern musst -- 2-3cm Spielraum wird wohl sein?

@Luzio: wegen 1,5cm ändert sich die Sitzposition von "extrem" aufrecht zu "perfekt" --- naja...


----------



## duerck (12. Dezember 2006)

@luzio: mmh, das gibt mir zu denken, bin 190 cm und habe einen XL rahmen, das mir echt zu weit weg und gestreckt. da scheinen 45 mm wohl extrem zu kurz sein, wenn ich das von dir so lese.
@FloImSchnee: nein spaß beiseite, ich versuche meinen schweine hund zu besiegen, ich hab mir geschworen wenn ich mir ein Torque kaufe wird nicht wieder so viel umgebaut. max. eben kurzer vorbau.


----------



## Luzio (12. Dezember 2006)

@ FloImSchnee: hab' selbst nicht dran geglaubt und war sehr skeptisch, aber 15mm machen bei kilometerlangen Anstiegen enorm was aus und das Vorderrad bleibt schön da, wo es zumindest beim Anstieg hingehört... Die 15mm mehr am Vorbau gleichen ausserdem das Bananensitzrohr aus


----------



## Deleted 39826 (12. Dezember 2006)

Luzio schrieb:


> @ FloImSchnee: hab' selbst nicht dran geglaubt und war sehr skeptisch, aber 15mm machen bei kilometerlangen Anstiegen enorm was aus und das Vorderrad bleibt schön da, wo es zumindest beim Anstieg hingehört... Die 15mm mehr am Vorbau gleichen ausserdem das Bananensitzrohr aus



Jaja.. Gleich kommt wieder das Argument zu all den Leuten, die vom Absenken wenig halten: "Ihr fahrt ja keine kilometer langen Anstiege"



> Die 15mm mehr am Vorbau gleichen ausserdem das Bananensitzrohr



Vielleicht hat Canyon das ja schon mitgerechnet


----------



## duerck (14. Dezember 2006)

so mal kurz ganz ab von abstimmungen, hat jemand eine idee wie und was für ein trinkflaschenhalter montierbar ist?


----------



## Deleted 39826 (14. Dezember 2006)

duerck schrieb:


> so mal kurz ganz ab von abstimmungen, hat jemand eine idee wie und was für ein trinkflaschenhalter montierbar ist?



in der nähe des tretlagers sind bei mir zwei schrauben. vielleicht passt ja ne upside-down-halterung dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duerck (14. Dezember 2006)

danle; joh die die halterungslöcher hab ich auch gefunden . da hängt die flasche ja echt in gefahr und während der fahrt ist nix mit kräftigem schluck. hab mal nach einer halter für sattel oder sattelstütze geschaut


----------



## Blackwater Park (15. Dezember 2006)

wo kann man denn da ein sigma nipack festmachen? hatte es bisher immer am vorbau, aber da kommt bald ein kürzerer hin, glaub nicht dass das dann noch passt...


----------



## FloImSchnee (15. Dezember 2006)

Blackwater Park schrieb:


> wo kann man denn da ein sigma nipack festmachen? hatte es bisher immer am vorbau, aber da kommt bald ein kürzerer hin, glaub nicht dass das dann noch passt...


Lampe auf den Helm u. Akkupack in den Rucksack.
Hat den Vorteil, dass man das Licht auch tatsächlich dort hat, wo man hinsieht... 
(weil überall anders macht's ja keinen Sinn...)


----------



## Blackwater Park (15. Dezember 2006)

mit helm only gibts aber kaum schattenwurf, deswegen hab ich 2x evo am lenker und 1 x evoX auf dem helm.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (15. Dezember 2006)

duerck schrieb:


> danle; joh die die halterungslöcher hab ich auch gefunden . da hängt die flasche ja echt in gefahr und während der fahrt ist nix mit kräftigem schluck. hab mal nach einer halter für sattel oder sattelstütze geschaut



bissel silikonschlauch. schon haste nen cambel-bag oder sowas. ne. ich hab auch keine ahnung, wo dran.

aber nach der meinung der leute, die ein canyon torque selbst nicht haben und nur von fotos kennen, ist das ja eh nur zum sessellift fahren und berg runterschieben gedacht.

ich fahr seit je mit mem trinkrucksack.


----------



## Farodin (17. Dezember 2006)

Hallo zusammen!!

Ich hab das Torque LDT und bin damit schon ganz gut rumgekommen..

Also ich muss sagen,dass Propedal auf einer Tour schon sehr empfehlenswert ist ,da das Fahrwerk bei stärkerem Treten (im sitzen) schon arg wippt. Mit Propedal tut es dies jedoch nur minimal 2 mm ungefähr.

Also ich habe 11 bar in der Hauptkammer und 9 im Piggy. Damit lässt es sich super touren und auch droppen. Einen 2 Meter Drop steckt der Dämpfer sehr gut weg und ist nicht durchgeschlagen. Der Sag liegt ungefähr bei einem Drittel ( Dreckeler, bei 15 cm Sag würde ich mir aber schon Gedanken machen!!!).
Durchgeschlagen ist der Dämpfer erst, wenn das Gummi nicht mehr auf dem Kolben sitzt.
Die Zugstufe wird halt so eingestellt, dass ich nicht vom Bike nach oben katapultiert werde, aber die Reserven möglichst schnell wieder da sind.

Ich wiege mit Bikeklamotten (also Rucksack, Protektoren, Speciallized Deviant und Wasser im Reservoir.... ) so um die 75 kg. 

Hmm,... noch was vergessen???

Naja fühlt euch gegrüßt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Farodin (17. Dezember 2006)

Ach ja zum aktuellen Wandel des Themas hab ich auch noch was:

Die Schrauben am Unterrohr sind wohl für die Montage eines Dirtboards gedacht, diesen kleinen Schutzblechen,die nur das nötigste abhalten.

Und eine Flaschenhalterbefestigung hab ich auch noch nicht gefunden,schade !!!
Denn mein Sigma Akku (der alte fette ,nicht das Ni.Pack) würde sich da bestimmt wohler fühlen ,als in der Seitentasche meines Rucksacks (was aber auch gut klappt,da das Kabel ja schön lang ist und bis zum Lenker und den 2 Lampen reicht).

Aber ich muss sagen ,das da kein Halter montierbar ist fand ich schon merkwürdig ,besonders ,da ich von Canyon noch eine schöne Flasche gratis zum Torque dazu bekam.  aber trotzdem danke ,super Flasche stets im Einsatz ,wenn auch nicht auf ner Tour ,da ich da mein Deuter Reservoir mit 3 Litter Frischwasser im Rucksack hab.

Aber ein Problem hätte ich schon mit meinem Torque...die Bremsen quitschen echt ganz gut!!! und zwiebeln sich ganz gut einen ab, was die Power und Standfestigkeit aber nicht beeinflusst, hat jemand von euch einen Tipp für mich? Es handelt sich um Juicy 7 Disks..ansonsten würde ich mal die Beläge wechseln..


----------



## duerck (19. Dezember 2006)

@farodin: zu deinen bremsen. eigentlich reicht es die bremsbeläge mit der feile oder schleifpapier zu bearbeiten, dann sollte es leiser werden; die beläge verglasen mit der zeit.
haste nen schimmer wom man ein schickes dirtboard bekommt?
für hinten hab ich mir so ein kleines modderschleuderteil von specialized angeschaut, dann bleibt umwerfer und DHX sauber.


----------



## Farodin (19. Dezember 2006)

Moin,

also das mit den Bremsbelägen werde ich wohl in den nächsten Tagen einmal ausprobieren....und dann berichten ,was es gebracht hat (ich habe aber gehört,dass die Originalbeläge generell sehr quietschfreundlich sind).Vielen Dank für den Tipp! 

Also auf die schnelle habe ich nur das "SKS MudMax Dirtboard gefunden, es wird aber wie es aussieht nicht mit Schrauben sondern mit irgendwelchen Laschen befestigt.. du kannst ja einfach mal gOOgeln, da findest du es direkt.
Ich weiß aber ,dass es solche Teile auch zum Schrauben gibt...ein Freund von mir hat so ein Ding ich frag den mal ,wie es genau heißt.

Allerdings habe ich mir dieses Dirt Flapp (oder wie es heißt) von Specialized mal angeschaut und das wär eine gute Lösung für diese Kante des Rahmens ,wo sich der Dreck nur so fängt. Aber hilft es auch gegen einen weniger verschlammten Rucksack bzw Hose und Sattel?Außerdem gibt es da 5 versch. Typen von ,welches ist Torque tauglich???(Das für das Specialized Enduro vielleicht?) 

Ich habe mich vor dieser Schutzblech-Frage bisher ferngehalten,aber bei diesem Schlammwetter werde ich mir wohl etwas überlegen müssen. Ich hab sonst ein ein THE ONE Schutzblech zumindest an der Front gedacht und notfalls auch am Heck. 
Hat damit jemand speziell am Torque Erfahrungen gesammelt?Oder was hält euch die Goggle /Brille und den Hintern schlammfrei?

Lg 
Bike On!!!


----------



## Deleted 39826 (19. Dezember 2006)

Sagt mal, fragt mich keiner mehr hier?

So. Hier alle Möglichkeiten:







(Dafür Entschuldige ich mich. Ich wollte was testen . 3 Bleche bei klarem Wetter sind nicht wirklich nützlich)






Das Standard SKS für Hinten passt am Torque nicht ohne zu kürzen - es st eht sonst einfach zu weit hoch. An sich passt das Stechblech hinten garnicht am T3, weil es anders federt als ein ES7.

Zum Dirtboard: Das ist schrott:

Spar dir das Geld. Du kannst genauso ohne fahren.






Ab ca 30 km/h hängt dir die Pisse nur noch hochgespritzt im Gesicht.

Fazit: Für Hinten such ich noch was anderes.
Für Vorne holt euch am besten einfach das SKS Steckblech für vorne.

Und ich bin keine so Pussy die sich gedanken we gen dem E Type macht. Wenn er halt zu ist, ist er zu. Fertig. Und der DHX setzt sich nicht wirklich hartnäckig zu. Dank an Canyon, die im gegensatz zu anderne Schönwetter-Bike-Bauer dran gedacht haben, dass wir auch im Dreck fahren.






****

SKS - X-Blade Steckschutzblech

Wäre das einzig brauchbare für hinten. Jedoch verbiegt es sich bei hartem Einsatz und die Schrauben werden locker.

Fazit: Ich werd das Dirtboard demnächst rausfeuern, vorne ein Shockblade dran. Das ist schnell ab und dran und hinten mit meinem abgeschinittenen SKS fahren.


----------



## Farodin (19. Dezember 2006)

Hmm danke für deine Meinung,sehr brauchbar!!

Die Standard SKS habe ich auch an meinem alten Bike ,wollte ich aber an das Torque nicht dranpacken. Da habe ich halt was gesucht ,was eher zum Design des heavy duty Torque passt cool:  ein bissl Style muss sein) und daher der Gedanke an die The One mit der MX Optik.

Also das hintere Schutzblech ist mir egt. recht wurscht um ehrlich zu sein ( es muss ja sowieso bei ner Matschfahrt alles komplett gereinigt werden, jedenfalls bei mir ) nur die ewig vermatschte Goggle nervt!!! und daher muss was an die Front.
Und mein Umwerfer war bei der letzten Fahrt von einer 5cm Matsch-Schlamm-Schicht überzogen und war nicht mehr zu sehen!!
Er funktionierte jedoch immernoch einwandfrei und ohne schleifen oder so.
Der Dämpfer bekommt bei der Winter/Schlechtwetter/Schlamm-Fahrt einen Neoprenschutz und dann passt das auch (obwohl ich sagen muss ,dass Canyon wieder ganze Arbeit geleistet hat und da echt kaum etwas ranspritzt oder die Funktion einschränkt....
Aber Materialschonender schalten geht natürlich mit einem Specialized "keine Ahnung wie der Flap genau heißt Teil"

Soweit so schlammig
Matsch am Bike und in der Fr... macht doch MTbiking erst aus oder?
Ich will den Boden schmecken ,auf dem ich fahre!!!
Und biken im Herbst ist eh am lustigsten und rutschigsten!!!


----------



## Michael Night (19. Dezember 2006)

Von der Funktion her geht das Shockboard eigentlich -finde ich - noch. Diese Laschen (Gummiriehmchen) sind mir jetzt verreckt. Hab Klettkabelbinder love: ) dran gemacht. Außerdem kostet das Ding auch nur nen Fünwer. Außerdem (2) sind wir doch fast alle hier warscheinlich MÄNNER! Und ein Mann (die ohne Mumu) darf sich auch mal einsauen. Ich fahre meistens ganz ohne Blech (Plastik) und freue mich auf jedes Schlammloch. 

Jiiiiihaaa!!


----------



## Deleted 39826 (19. Dezember 2006)

Keegan schrieb:


> Von der Funktion her geht das Shockboard eigentlich -finde ich - noch. Diese Laschen (Gummiriehmchen) sind mir jetzt verreckt. Hab Klettkabelbinder love: ) dran gemacht. Außerdem kostet das Ding auch nur nen Fünwer. Außerdem (2) sind wir doch fast alle hier warscheinlich MÄNNER! Und ein Mann (die ohne Mumu) darf sich auch mal einsauen. Ich fahre meistens ganz ohne Blech (Plastik) und freue mich auf jedes Schlammloch.
> 
> Jiiiiihaaa!!



Dennoch. Wenn dirs spritzwasser unter die brille schiesst, ist schluss mit spass.


----------



## duerck (19. Dezember 2006)

So mal schnell nachgeschaut, das teil von specialized; welches ich meine trägt den netten namen "Mudflap" hab hier mal einen shop mit bild gefunden:
http://www.stenger-bike.de/bin/nav/artikel.html?sid=RYhpWH8AAAEAAAPaARM,menu=6,do=select:949x1,show=2006545
denke so ein teil werde ich mir mal organisieren. ansons´ten werde ich mir die modderbleche von THE mal anschauen.


----------



## löösns (20. Dezember 2006)

ist vielleicht ein wenig offtopic, aber weil der torque rahmen keinen platz für flaschenhalterungsschrauben hat, und auch ich einmal danach auf der suche war, kam mir gerade meine "erfindung" in den sinn. musste auch noch erfinderisch werden... nicht, dass ich es vermisse, meine flasche an den rahmen zu patchen, (kurze strecken, vorher schluck, nachher schluck, aber meistens hab ich eh nen rucksack dabei. lange strecken camelbak.) aber mit dem akku wirds schwierig ohne... wobei.... seht selbst. jetzt kommt ja wieder die schlamm und frühdunkel saison...


----------



## Christian_74 (20. Dezember 2006)

Sind das Klettbänder oder Riemen? Von Klettbänder und Schnuren würde ich dringendst abraten.

Was für ein Akku hast den an den Sigmas gestöpselt? Ein Bleiakku? Sieht groß aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Farodin (20. Dezember 2006)

Also von dem Mud Flap der Spezis bin ich prinzipiell überzeugt, aber das Teil gibt es in 4 Ausführuungen und nur für Specialized Bikes schaut selbst:
http://www.bikesport-shop.de/shopindex.htm

Und 11,50 Euro für so ein mini Teil finde ich recht happig,dafür das der Dämpfer beim Torque ja sowieso kaum etwas abbekommt im Vergleich zu den Dämpfern der Specialisten.(sieht zumindest so aus ,als wäre der voll in der Schlammschleuder positioniert)

Aber sonst finde ich Specialiced auch ganz toll (so als Besitzer eines Deviant Fullface-Helmes) 

Da zitiere ich mal die Bike Zeitschrift "Save your Ass ,weare a Helmet"

Aber bei der Sigma-Lampen-Konstruktion bin ich doch eher kritisch ,da doch die Front des Bikes sehr schwer dadurch wird und technische Strecken doch ganz gerne mal einen Lupfer des Vorderrades verlangen...
Den Akku habe ich auch und der wiegt einiges im Vergleich zum Ni-Pack.
Aber wenn es klappt,dann ist doch super!!!
Selbst ist der Biker!


----------



## duerck (22. Dezember 2006)

joh das modderteil fand ich auch klasse und müßte das vom enduro sein, wobei der preis schon stolz ist - und da hatten die das im fachgeschäft auch noch nicht mal. da stand ich nun und wollte mich auch einen kürzeren vorbau gönnen (nein werde nicht auf VRO gehen), war mir sicher das er 60 mm sein soll. da hat der typ mich so verunsichert, dass ich ohne heim bin. nu sitze ich auf meinem torque und messe mir einen wolf. tz tz, so wird das nix.......

@löösns: das sieht ja echt abenteurlich aus,aber ne coole idee, hab mir meine pumpe mit gummidichtungen an den rahmen gebastelt, der platten kommt ja immer einfach mal so. 
hab mir in diesem ja diese cateye lampe mit den 5 LEDS geholt, finde die von der ausbeute nicht schlecht und sie ist praktisch


----------



## Deleted 39826 (3. Januar 2007)

Nochmal Update:

Lila Feder jetzt drin. Fox Van nutzt jetzt mehr FW aus, schlägt dennoch nicht an, fährt sich angehmer.
Keine Kompression, kein Preload, Zugstufe auf mittleren Einstellung.

DHX jetzt auf 170PSI haupt, 110 Psi Piggy, Zugstufe 10 Clicks zu, Bottom Out auf Mittleren ring.


----------



## duerck (6. Januar 2007)

so da musste nun doch schnell mal ein flaschenhalter montiert werden, eine spontan tour bei sommerlichen temperaturen, da half dann nur das baumarkt tuning:





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## fitze (6. Januar 2007)

Da is aber auch nix mit bergab und Sattel runter...


----------



## Blackwater Park (6. Januar 2007)

fitze schrieb:


> Da is aber auch nix mit bergab und Sattel runter...



es ist eh ein torque...


----------



## duerck (6. Januar 2007)

ok ok, ist eben eine faule touren lösung


----------



## Deleted 39826 (6. Januar 2007)

fitze schrieb:


> Da is aber auch nix mit bergab und Sattel runter...



Geht doch eh beim Torque nicht richtig


----------



## habkeinnick (8. Januar 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Geht doch eh beim Torque nicht richtig



was du lieber alpha in deiner torque-karriere wahrscheinlich auch niemals benötigen wirst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (8. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> was du lieber alpha in deiner torque-karriere wahrscheinlich auch niemals benötigen wirst



Ich steh lieber auf Matsch:


----------



## [email protected] (8. Januar 2007)

@ALPHA-CENTAURI Sag mal wie schwer bist du mit Ausrüstung? Farge wegen deinen Werten für den DHX Air....

Mfg Daniel


----------



## Deleted 39826 (8. Januar 2007)

~ 80 kilo mit komplett


----------



## [email protected] (8. Januar 2007)

Auch wenn das sehr Off Topic ist... aber die Diskussion darüber ob man die Sattelstütze nun ganz einfahren kann oder nicht ist in meinen Augen eh ziemlich überzogen, da es meiner Meinung nach, außer beim Freeride, überhaupt nicht nötig ist. Sicherlich ist etwas niedriger als Normal hilfreich aber alles andere?

Wer jetzt ungläubig meint, ich rede Unfug, der kann sich ja mal Nicolas Vouilloz, Cedric Gracia oder Anne-Caroline Chausson beim DH in NWD angucken die haben die Stütze alle ziemlich weit draußen...

Mfg Daniel


----------



## Blackwater Park (8. Januar 2007)

das torque ist also ein downhiller und kein touren-freerider? man lernt ja wirklich nie aus.

downhill-pros verstellen den sattel während des rennens nicht, weil das zu viel zeit kosten würde, daher ist deren sattelposition ein kompromiss. auf ner trail-tour hat man dafür aber genug zeit. da macht man auch gerne mal ne foto-pause und fährt besonders technische passagen mehrmals, daher war die "komplett versenkbare sattelstütze" für mich wirklich ein kauf-kriterium beim torque. umso ärgerlicher finde ich den murks, ich hoffe mal da kommt noch ne nachbesserung.


----------



## [email protected] (8. Januar 2007)

Hehe, wollte es jetzt nicht als Downhill Maschine hinstellen, aber wie oft sitzen diese Leute denn im Sattel? Selten bis garnicht, wenn der Vorteil so erheblich wäre würden sie den Sattel wohl auch ganz versenken.

Mfg Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (8. Januar 2007)

könnt ihr dann den rahmen tauschen?


----------



## FloImSchnee (8. Januar 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hehe, wollte es jetzt nicht als Downhill Maschine hinstellen, aber wie oft sitzen diese Leute denn im Sattel? Selten bis garnicht, wenn der Vorteil so erheblich wäre würden sie den Sattel wohl auch ganz versenken.


Schon mal einen richtig hohen Bunnyhop versucht? Schon mal richtig steile Steilstufen gefahren?

Alles Situationen, in denen sich die Möglichkeiten erweitern, wenn der Sattel noch ein paar cm tiefer ist...


----------



## Deleted 39826 (8. Januar 2007)

braintrust schrieb:


> könnt ihr dann den rahmen tauschen?



hab nix offizielles gelesen. theoretisch sollte mit ner schmaleren stütze oder ner reibahle und das sitzrohr etwas aufweiten das problem gelöst sein. ist nur ne idee. IIRC wurd der thread aber geschlossen. wollen wir also das hier im setup thread nicht vertiefen, oder?


----------



## fone (9. Januar 2007)

Blackwater Park schrieb:


> downhill-pros verstellen den sattel während des rennens nicht, weil das zu viel zeit kosten würde, daher ist deren sattelposition ein kompromiss.



ja ne is klar, profis fahren immer nur kompromisse... 
das bike wird nicht besser beherrschbar nur weil die sattelstütze nicht mehr zu sehen ist


----------



## Blackwater Park (9. Januar 2007)

n'wohl? schwerpunkt und so...


----------



## pfohlenrolle (9. Januar 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Schon mal einen richtig hohen Bunnyhop versucht? Schon mal richtig steile Steilstufen gefahren?
> 
> Alles Situationen, in denen sich die Möglichkeiten erweitern, wenn der Sattel noch ein paar cm tiefer ist...



Die meisten hier können nen BunnyHop doch eh nur wenn se mit Klickies untrennbar mit ihrem Bike verbunden sind 
Denen ist dann auch die Sattelposition egal, hauptsache fett hüpfen und so


----------



## [email protected] (9. Januar 2007)

Wenn du ihn wirklich kannst dann kann auch der Sattel oben sein


----------



## FloImSchnee (9. Januar 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Wenn du ihn wirklich kannst dann kann auch der Sattel oben sein


Aber nicht, wenn er hoch werden soll...
...dafür musst du nämlich die Beine anziehen bis der Sattel gegen den Hintern knallt, um zu verhindern, dass das Hinterrad gegen das Hindernis stößt.

Logisch, dass ein nicht absenkter Sattel hier die Möglichkeiten einschränkt.

Probier's aus und du wirst verstehen...


----------



## Farodin (13. Januar 2007)

Yeah , jetzt wirds spannend!!! ^^

Also mein sattel lässt sich absenken und ist nicht mehr zu sehen ,wenn ich das mache^^

Nee ganz ehrlich ich kanns voll versenken und der Herr über mir hier im Thread hat vollkommen recht mit dem was er da sagt!!!

Der scheint das schon mal ausprobiert zu haben ... 
Ist wirklich so ,denn ich kann nur sagen ,das ich noch nix von einer Technik gehört habe mit der ich das Bike (insbesondere das Hinterrad)sonst auf ne vernünftige Höhe bekomme.

Aber kleiner Tipp -> fahrt mehr Flatpedals!!! -Schult enorm die Fahrtechnik ( ,wenn ihr gewillt seid diese zu trainieren ) ansonsten lieber Check dat Klick!!!

 klasse lustige Wendung im Setup Torque!!!Weiter so!!


----------



## duerck (13. Januar 2007)

farodin wo haste denn den neo-ü-zieher fürn DHX her, sieht ja ungemein kleidsam aus, mmh wäre eine überlegung wert. 
no klick - trick, wie auch immer, persönlih mag ich diese klickteile nicht, tut immer so weh wenn man nicht raus kommt oder zu schusselig ist  konnte mich nicht damit anfreunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (13. Januar 2007)

duerck schrieb:


> neo-ü-zieher fürn DHX her, sieht ja ungemein kleidsam aus, mmh wäre eine überlegung wert.


Dann achte halt peinlich genau darauf, dass kein Schmutz drunter rein kommt, 
sonst ruiniert das Ding mehr als es schützt...


----------



## Farodin (13. Januar 2007)

Jaja der eine sagt es so der andere so.
Bei Luftdämpfern ist es wohl wichtig das Teil sauber zu halten -stimmt schon.
Aber bei Matschschlachten im winter oder bei Stürzen schützt das Teil sehr gut!
Das gibts auch für Stahldämpfer -und da schieht das ganz anders aus (da würde ich so ein Teil lieber verwenden ,als nachher das Schlammassel aus dem Stahl zu kratzen!
Aber das Teil ist von NC 17 und kostet nur ein paar Euronen.
Das gibts aber auch für die Federgabelschäfte aber das hielt ich nicht für sehr  Performence-fördernd.
Gibts im Fachhandel ich habs bei ner Geschäftsaufgabe mitgenommen kostet 7,50 normalerweise 

Gibts zum Beispiel hier: http://www.bike-box.de/index.html?target=dept_245.html&lang=de

Ich hab mir das Sks Mudmax zugelegt und werde es mal ausgiebig testen...
( Die Gummibänder sind schon jetzt zum Bersten gespannt )
Mal schaun ob die Goggle nun halbwegs sauber bleibt...


----------



## Farodin (27. Januar 2007)

Hey Alpha Centauri...
Ich hab mir noch mal deine Bilder drei Seiten vorher angeschaut und da bin ich über das Bild mit dem Mud Max (von Sks) gestolpert.
Ich habe mir das Teil auch zugelegt, habe es aber noch nicht bei Regen testen können (da es halt nicht Regnet und die Badewanne zum testen zu klein ist... )

Aber die Befestigungsart ,welche du angewendet hast dürfte den Aussagen der Verkäufer nach etwas ungünstig sein ,denn die Aussparung am oberen Ende sollte denen zufolge direkt am Steuersatz sitzen. Das ist mir irgendwie einleuchend...







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Blackwater Park (27. Januar 2007)

die unterrohr-brettchen bringen eh nicht viel. der fiese matsch, der mit schmackes ins gesicht geflogen kommt, geht vorne zwischen casting und krone durch.


----------



## Farodin (27. Januar 2007)

Ach joa , besser als gar nix ,oder?

Ich bin die ganze Zeit ohne irgendwas gefahren und ich probier das Teil mal bei ner ordentlichen Matschfahrt aus und dann schau ich ,ob ich mir noch n vernünftigen Frontfender genehmige..


----------



## Deleted 39826 (27. Januar 2007)

Ja, auf den Fotos hatte ich es zu weit nach unten montiert. Dennoch find ich: Das teil taugt garnix. Lieber ein STeckblech vorne und hinten. 

Und probier mal bei deiner Montage am TOrque, den Lenker zu drehen. Du merkst, dass die Verstellschrauben am Blech ankommen und sich verstellen. Somit muss das Mudmax weiter unten > weniger Spritzschutz. Immerhin, es ist besser als nix.

Matsch ist sowieso egal. bei mir waren es nasse strassen und die reifen schleuderten das Regenwasser mir genau unter die Brille. > Blackwaters Kommentar passt 1A. Hab die Dinger leider 2x gekauft.


----------



## Farodin (27. Januar 2007)

Hmm sowas hab ich noch nicht bemerkt (nur die Gummiriemchen sind kurz vorm bersten, besonders das an der Dämpferbefestigung)

Aber mal was anderes : zerkratzt eure Sattelstütze auch dermaßen? Ich hab ja noch die PP6 dran und die Skala mit den Ziffern ist im unteren Bereich völlig weg (egt schade, denn ich fand die gar nicht mal so unpraktisch...  )

Verdammt habs grad getestet ,es stimmt ,bei einem heftigeren Lenkereinschlag von über 90 Grad kommen die Knöpfchen dran. Hab ich noch nicht bemerkt ,da ich nicht über 90Grad lenken muss...aber bei nem Sturz oder so passiert das schon.


----------



## Hennin (28. Januar 2007)

So, hab auch nochmal was beizutragen. Hab mir nen RS Pearl 3.1 Dämpfer geholt und in mein Torque eingebaut (bitte nicht hauen )

Erster Eindruck ist schonmal sehr positiev. Luftdruck einstellen(unter 5 Bar bei 63kg) , Zugestufe einstellen, fertig. Progression ist deutlich höher als beim DHX Air. Deswegen hab ich das "Experiment" auch gemacht. Beim "ruckartig nach hinten einfeder Test" ist schon zu sehen das der Dämpfer mit gleichem SAG wie beim Fox noch mehr Restfederweg hat. Hab den DHX bei diesem Test zum Durchschlag gebracht. Zudem hab ich durch 2,5mm mehr Hub auch etwas mehr Federweg.

Zum Ansprechverhalten kann ich auch nur positieves sagen. Die Zugstufe scheint auch sehr schnell zu sein. Die Floodgate Einstellung ist auch sehr praktisch, kann so den SAG bis auf 0% reduzieren. Das Ansprechverhlten kommt aber dann nich mehr an die PPD Wippunterdrückung vom FOX ran.

Hier mal ein optische Eindruck 









Gruß Tobi


----------



## fox hunter (28. Januar 2007)

bin mal gespannt ob der thread am leben bleibt bis ich mein torque fr7 von 07 habe. wäre interessant das mit den neuen modellen weiterzuführen. dauert nur noch bis april


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (28. Januar 2007)

GENIAL. Ein Pearl drin???? WOW!

Ich hät so gern den 3.3 vom ES im TOrque. Einfach kurzerhand mit dem blauen Hebelchen Vom Stadt-Forst-Land-Modus zum Harte-Gänge-Modus umschalten..

Klasse! Was haste mit dem alten DHX gemacht? Welchen findest du jetzt besser? Pearl oder DHX? 
Ist das Wippen nun komplett weg? Mein Torque wippt um selbst mit höchstem Propedal immer noch minimal. Mein ES bekomm ich mit dem Pearl wipp-frei!

Nen Pearl 3.3 haste nicht gefunden, oder?

War der Ein/Ausbau schwer? Sind ja doch paar Bolzen die man rausdrehen muss!



> *erkratzt eure Sattelstütze auch dermaße*



Ja. die Qualität des Canyon-Sitzrohres ist übel. Nicht nur, dass es bei vielen Krumm ist, es ist innen auch schlecht entgratet.
Und dadurch, dass die Stütze schlecht ins rohr geht, wird auch immer minimalst was an der Stütze an anodisierung abgehobelt.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=245186&page=16

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=248993

Beide Freds erfolgrich dichtgemacht.

Pics:






Hübsche Syntace, die im Torque war. Als ich sie zum ersten mal rauszog, sah sie so aus > Wanderte ins ES.

Danach hab ich das rohr mir genau inspiziert. Mit ner ganz alten Stütze den Grat innen entfernt.

Dennoch, das häufige Höhenverstellen 






schleift die Thomson ab.

Farodin - mach bitte die Satteltasche ab....


----------



## Hennin (28. Januar 2007)

Also kann noch nicht genau sagen welcher mir besser gefÃ¤llt. Der Pearl hat hat mehr Progression, halt das was ich wollte. Wird sich auf der nÃ¤chsten Tour zeigen. Wenn mir der Pearl dann besser gefÃ¤llt verkaufe ich den DHX Air. 
Hab den Pearl Ã¼brigens fÃ¼r 185â¬(neu) inkl. passende Buchsen im Bikemarkt gekauft, also en SchnÃ¤ppchen 
Den 3.3 hab ich nirgendwo gefunden, aber ob ich jetzt am Flootgate RÃ¤dchen 10 sekunden drehe oder den Lockout-Hebel vom 3.3er in einer Sekunde umgelegt hab is mir ziemlich wurscht.
Der Aus und Einbau war recht fummelig, aber machbar. Die Buchsen vom Fox passen allerdings nicht auf den Pearl. Musst dir die dann passend dazu bestellen.

GruÃ Tobi


----------



## Farodin (28. Januar 2007)

Oy ,wie geil früher oder später musste das doch jemand sagen... 
Das Foto ist schon fast so alt wie mein Bike ...
Aber das Foto da oben im Schnee ist aktuell ^^ und siehe da ...(schwup) keine Satteltasche mehr dran  ...die nervt einfach bei ner Abfahrt ,wenn der Sattel runter soll..
Die gammelt jetzt im Rucksack.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (28. Januar 2007)

Hennin schrieb:


> Den 3.3 hab ich nirgendwo gefunden, aber ob ich jetzt am Flootgate Rädchen 10 sekunden drehe oder den Lockout-Hebel vom 3.3er in einer Sekunde umgelegt hab is mir ziemlich wurscht.i



Und immer noch angenehmer, als das schwergängige ProPedal vom Fox.


----------



## Farodin (28. Januar 2007)

Dein Mitgliedsstatus stimmt Alpha ^^


----------



## Richi2000 (28. Januar 2007)

Hennin:....Zudem hab ich durch 2,5mm mehr Hub auch etwas mehr Federweg....
Hast du schon versucht, die Luft aus dem Dämpfer völlig rauszulassen und geschaut, ob der Reifen am vorderen Umwerfer streift?? Ich hab auf meinem Torque 2,6" Reifen montiert, bei denen in völlig eingefedertem Zustand noch maximal 3mm zwischen Reifen und Umwerfer übrig sind. Würde mich also wundern wenn das mit dem mehr an Hub (du hast jetzt 70mm Hub und demnach so um die 178mm FW wenn ich mich recht an meine Rechnung erinnere??) klappen würde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hennin (28. Januar 2007)

Hallo Richi,

also laut Beschreibung hat der RS Pearl 66mm Hub, der Fox 63,5mm. Dann käme ich nach meiner Berechnung (wenn das Torque 162mm FW hat) auf 168mm FW oder auf 171mm (bei 165mmFW). Das mit dem komplett einfedern hab ich gemacht und es ist recht knapp, das stimmt. Mit den 2,6ern könnte es schon zu knapp sein... aber probier es einfach mal aus indem du den Dämpfer ausbaust und dann in die maximalposition bewegst.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Richi2000 (28. Januar 2007)

Sorry hab mich wohl eben im Hub vom DHX geirrt.. Mit 2,6" Reifen dürfte es Probleme geben. Bei mir streifen jetzt mit dem origianlen DHX schon die Gummifransen am Reifen  bei einem Durchschlag am Umwerfer.... bei mehr Hub bzw. FW würde sich diesser dann wohl verabschieden...
Hast du schon ein paar Sprünge ausprobiert? Die fehlende Progression mit dem originalen DHX ist eigentlich das einzige, das mich am Torque (manchmal) stört. Für Touren top, für grobe bikeparkaction grad so grenzwertig..
Grüße Richi


----------



## [email protected] (28. Januar 2007)

Habe auch noch ein Tipp den man mal ausprobieren sollte... Und zwar hat mir ein netter Bikeladenbesitzer gesagt, dass man beim DHX AIR nicht den Fehler machen sollte und das Bottom Out ganz reindrehen sollte.... Besser ganz RAUS und dann ca 2-3BAR mehr Luftdruck ins Piggy Pack(geht natürlich nur wenn man nicht zu schwer ist). Habe das ganze auch erst am WE erfahren und aufgrund des sehr bescheidenen Wetters konnte ich das ganz nur mit Trockenübungen im Wohnzimmer testen... fühlt sich aber extrem vielversprechend an.. Der Dämpfer kommt am Anfang sogar noch sensibler und wird erheblich eher fest.... 
Axo PP natürlich ganz raus, da das beim DHX Air die Auslösehärte generell bestimmt, leider nicht nur bei Low Speed wie eben dem Wiegetritt.

Mfg Daniel


----------



## Farodin (28. Januar 2007)

Demnach hast du dann keinen Durchschlagschutz mehr oder täusche ich mich da?!


----------



## [email protected] (28. Januar 2007)

Doch doch ein Luftdämpfer hat immer einen Durchschlagschutz... die Luft kann ja schließlich nicht raus... nur die Progression sollte geringer werden... Aber nachdem was ich beim rumschaukeln im Wohnzimmer probieren konnte ist es nicht so... Der Dämpfer fühlt sich erheblich progressiver an... Das Problem am DHX Air ist ja das alle Parameter bzw. Einstellungen zusammen hängen...

Da man das Luftvolumen im Piggy Pack ja vergrößert wenn man das Bottom Out ganz rausdreht, müßte rein logisch die Progression später einsetzen aber gegen Ende stärker werden als bei voll reingedrehtem Bottom Out da ja mehr Luft verdichtet wird..


Mfg Daniel


----------



## Farodin (28. Januar 2007)

Hallo [email protected] Ich hab das doch glatt mal ausprobiert und festgestellt,dass der Dämpfer viel mehr Progression aufbaut,was mich zuerst fast aus dem Sattel gehaun hat ,als ich den Durchschlagstest gemacht habe,denn ich hatte diesen Defizit an progression zum Teil mit der Zugstufe ausgeglichen. Die musste ich erstmal zurück stellen...
Das PP würde ich aber dennoch auf Straße und bergauf verwenden,denn es wippt schon etwas nach.
Ich habe es nicht geschafft den Dämpfer mit dem "Test " durchzuschlagen ,das Gummi blieb 3-4mm vor dem Durchschlag (ich könnte mit der Einstellung demnach einen 1-2 m Drop ins Fleet fahren ohne Durchschlag.
Ich habe im Piggy 10 Bar und in der Hauptkammer 11Bar. Ich habe nun einen Sag von nicht ganz einem Drittel.
Ich wog gerade ca. 67kg.
Ich habe den Bottom Out nun bis zur 2. Linie rausgedreht,also nicht komplett,da ich den Durchschlagschutz brauche für Drops.
Vorher hatte ich ihn komplett drin.

Noch Fragen?

Gegrüßt


----------



## Farodin (28. Januar 2007)

Schon klar, dass ein Luftdämpfer einen "eigenen " Durchschlagsschutz hat aber das Bottom Out bietet der Anleitung nach bei komplett reingedrehter Schraube den meisten Durchschlagsschutz..
hat ja auch eine progressive Kennlinie so ein Luftdämpfer und keine lineare..
Ne?Jo.


----------



## [email protected] (28. Januar 2007)

Das ja Klasse das das Wetter bei dir passt... Na das klingt doch sehr vielversprehend... Wenn das Wetter bei mir morgen mal ne Std. nicht regnen sollte, werde ich das nach der Arbeit mal mit ganz rausgedrehtem Bottom Out probieren... Da sollte die Progression noch weiter zunehmen...

Ich verstehe die Beschreibung von Fox so, dass mit dem Reindrehen des Bottom Out die Progression zunimmt und das Fox dies als Durchslagschutz bezeichnet. Naja der Händler meinte eben das genau das aber falsch ist und viele sich deswegen auch das Setup versauen mit dem DHX....

Bin jetzt jedensfalls neugierig... ich wiege wenn ich ohne Protectoren um den block fahre auch ca. 65kg... Ich fahre die Hauptkammer inzwischen mit 145PSI(10Bar) und den Piggy mit 115PSI(8Bar) und Bottom Out ganz raus.. mal sehen wie sich das morgen fährt...

Mfg Daniel


----------



## Farodin (28. Januar 2007)

oh ja, das will ich jetzt auch mal wissen sonst probier ich es selbst morgen auch mal aus..

Komisch währe das aber mit dem Durchschlagsschutz schon ,wenn Fox das so verdreht äußert.

8Bar im piggy hatte ich auch ne Zeit lang aber damit wirkt das PP nicht so gut und der Dämpfer wippt sogar noch bei maximalem PP. 
Bei 10 Bar wippt der nicht mehr...zumindest bei meinen letzten Einstellungen (ich bin eben nur ohne PP gefahren,daher kann ich dazu nichts sagen...morgen  gehts weiter!)
Gute Nacht zusammen!!!


----------



## Astaroth (30. Januar 2007)

Servus,
habt ihr schon an eurem DHX rumgespielt???

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (30. Januar 2007)

Jupp gestern recht ausgiebig... habe zum testen einen 1,2m Drop ins Flat genommen... Wenn ich mein Bottom Out ganz rausdrehe nutzt der Dämpfer erheblich mehr Federweg aus, was ja auch Sinn macht da die Progression nicht so früh beginnt. Darüber hinaus habe ich festgestellt das nach der Landung der Federweg komplett genutzt wurde der Dämpfer aber NIE durchgeschlagen ist.. zumindest nicht hart da nix zu hören war...

Das ganze ist schon etwas komisch, wenn man bedenkt was FOX in der Anleitung schreibt...

Ich bin jetzt bei einer Einstellung von 10 Bar Hauptkammer, 8Bar PiggyPack und Bottom Out 2,5 Ringe zu sehen... bei einem Gewicht von ca. 65-66Kg

Mfg


----------



## Farodin (30. Januar 2007)

Wie gesagt ich bin bei 10 Hauptkammer und 11 im Piggy.
ohne PP wippt der aber extrem und daher setze ich den PP ein.
Drops steckt der super weg ,wie auch vorher...
Nur ist er nun wesentlich straffer. Ich hab das Bottom out bis zum 2. Strich und wiege 66 kg (nackt) .

Ps: Durchgeschlagen ist er erst ,wenn das Gummi vom Kloben gerutscht ist !

Das SkS Schutzblech hinten muss wegen des vielen Federwegs sehr hoch angeracht werden ,da der Reifen sonst bei nem Sprung streift.
Das Mud MAx vorne ist ok aber hält nicht alle Spritzer von der Goggle fern. Ich werde mir wohl doch mal einen The One Fender leisten...der soll MArktführer bei Downhill Fendern sein...


----------



## [email protected] (30. Januar 2007)

> Ps: Durchgeschlagen ist er erst ,wenn das Gummi vom Kloben gerutscht ist !



Wie kommst du darauf? Habe das mal getestet indem ich überall die Luft abgelassen und das Bike belastet habe, dann sind aber noch ca. 4mm über bis das Gummi abrutschen würde...

Mfg


----------



## Blackwater Park (30. Januar 2007)

wenn das gummi vom kolben rutscht ist der dämpfer geschichte


----------



## Farodin (30. Januar 2007)

Dann weden hier sehr viele Fehlinformationen verteilt 

Aber dann würde mein Dämpfer bei jedem Drop durchschlagen und dem ist garantiert nicht so ,denn wenn der Gummi noch 3 mm auf dem Kolben ist er bei mir noch nicht durchgeschlagen.
I
Es erfolgt jedoch kein Widerstand und kein Geräusch ,was auf einen Durchschlag hinweist.

Außerdem hörte ich es auch von einigen anderen ,dass er erst durchschlägt,wenn das Gummi runter ist..
Ich meine von dem Gleitkolben und nicht vom Überstand, wo die Buchsen dirn liegen..
Gegrüßt


----------



## Blackwater Park (30. Januar 2007)

wenn du es genau wissen willst teste es einfach mal selber mit dem luft ablassen und komplett einfedern. hinter dem gummi sind bei meinem dhx immer noch ein paar mm platz, und zwar genausoviel, wie wenn ich mit 20-30% sag nen kleinen treppenabsatz (ca 50cm) runterspringe. mit durchschlagschutz merke ich dabei aber keinen harten anschlag, ohne durchschlagschutz schon, aber es gibt auch keinen großen knall oder sowas.


----------



## Farodin (30. Januar 2007)

Ich hab das einmal zu beginn gemacht ..ich werds nochmal wiederholen.
Aber ohne Durchschlagschutz (also ohne Luft im Piggy-oder was meinst du sonst ? vll das Bottom Out über das wir schon oben sprachen.. ) darf ich doch sowieso nicht fahren.
Mich wundert nur wieso das mit dem runtergerutschten Gummi so in großem Stil hier im Ibc verbreitet wird...(leider weiß ich nicht mehr wo ichs gefunden hab ,aber ich werds mal suchen ,wenn ich zeit hab)

Greez


----------



## Farodin (30. Januar 2007)

Blackwater wie hast du denn den DHX eingestellt? (Ach hast du überhaupt ein Torque?)


----------



## Luzio (31. Januar 2007)

Gibts schon erste Fahrberichte vom Pearl im Torque. Bin sehr interessiert, der DHX ist mir viel zu weich und wabert ohne Ende, egal bei wie viel Druck, PP merkt man auch nicht wirklich. Hat auch nicht wirklich was mit der Torque Kinematik zu tun, wird ja bei fast allen Besitzern des Dämpfers (Rad-unabhängig) kritisiert, auch englische Foren sind voller Beschwerden.

Also, der Pearl eine lohnende Alternative fürs Torque?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Farodin (31. Januar 2007)

Ok, ich habe die Luft abgelassen und auch gleich ein Foto gemacht mit der maximalen Eintauchtiefe des Kolbens (siehe unten).
Aber mich würde wirklich dein Setup interessieren ,wenn dein Torque nur 4 mm einfedert bei einem 50cm Sprung. Ich bekomme den durch den Piggy gar nicht so hart eingestellt...daher würde mich auch dein Bottom Out interessieren...
(Aber wenn es ein Familien-geheim-Rezept ist brauchst du es nicht rauszurücken  )
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/url][/IMG]

Gegrüßt

PS: Damit wäre der Mythos :erst wenn Gummi runter = Durchschlag erledigt!!!
Danke euch für die Richtigstellung!!!


----------



## Blackwater Park (31. Januar 2007)

ja, so siehts bei mir auch aus bei maximalem eintauchen. die drücke der kammern weiß ich nicht auswendig, aber ich hab die hauptkammer so eingestellt dass ich ca 20-30% sag hab und den piggy auf nen moderaten wert, so dass es so grade eben nicht nachwippt. der durchschlagschutz ist das bottom out, das hab ich auf maximum eingestellt, die pedalplattform ist aus. ohne bottom out hab ich wie gesagt spürbare durchschläge auch bei kleinen drops.


----------



## duerck (1. Februar 2007)

puh puh, zwei monate torque 3 und immernoch bei den einstellarbeiten, denke ich werde auch noch bis zum sommer dran sitzen um das optimum zu finden. nach jeder tour wird der druck verändert.

 mal ne andere frage:
mir ist aufgefallen das meine bremse einen sehr späten druckpunkt hat. Um einen ordentlichen zu bekommem, müsste ich diese kontaktpunktschraube bis anschlag schrauben, dass kanns doch nicht sein? so war es schon bei auslieferung, bin selbst aber nicht drüber gestolpert, erst als ein kumpel mich ansprach.
hat jemand ne idee?

p.s mein flaschenhalter macht sich auch trotz des "sattels nicht verstellen" ganz gut


----------



## fox hunter (1. Februar 2007)

servus. weiß jetzt nicht ob das hier reinpasst aber hier waren ja auch ab un an en paar styling tipps im fred. was meint ihr zu weißen laufrädern im torque fr 7.0?


----------



## Blackwater Park (1. Februar 2007)

duerck schrieb:


> mal ne andere frage:
> mir ist aufgefallen das meine bremse einen sehr späten druckpunkt hat. Um einen ordentlichen zu bekommem, müsste ich diese kontaktpunktschraube bis anschlag schrauben, dass kanns doch nicht sein? so war es schon bei auslieferung, bin selbst aber nicht drüber gestolpert, erst als ein kumpel mich ansprach.
> hat jemand ne idee?



scheint wohl öfters vorzukommen:

http://mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=260214

-> einschicken oder selber entlüften.


----------



## duerck (1. Februar 2007)

joh danke meine befürchtungen wurden wahr, werde mal bei canyon anrufen was die für einen vorschlag haben - ansosnten wird das bike eben mal ne runde versendet. selber machen geht auf meine kosten und bei dem preis vom bike sollte das von canyon drin sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duerck (2. Februar 2007)

also canyon wäre sehr kulant gewesen, ich hätte mir meine bremsen bei einer fremdfirma gegen erstattung entlüften lassen können. habe den fehler aber dann selber gefunden. mußte einfach mal ne runde an der hebelweite regeln, dann gings auch. man man auf die einfachsten sachen komme ich nicht.
   
nun ein echtes neues problem: 
na häufigem vorderrad ein/ausbau habe ich es wirklich geschaft denn innensechskant an der steckachse zu ruinieren. ich zweifle nun langsam an mir. 
hat jemand ne idee wo ich nun schnell und günstig ersatz bekomme?


----------



## [email protected] (2. Februar 2007)

Toxoholics Homepage da solltest die Steckachse bekommen, gehört ja zur Gabel... Aber vorher würde ich bei Canyon nachfragen... die bauen doch auch gerade einen Fox Support auf.

Mfg


----------



## duerck (2. Februar 2007)

joh danke werde morgen mal vei canyon anrufen, bei den toxoies gab es nix. haste schon mal von gehört das sich das ding so schnell den kopf abdrehen läßt?
da trauerei ich doch dem guten alten schnellspanner nach


----------



## [email protected] (3. Februar 2007)

naja laut Fox soll man die Achse mit nur 3Nm anziehen.. das ist wirklich nicht mehr als Handfest mit nem Schraubendreher nicht Ratsche...

Versuche es auch immer zu vermeiden das Vorderrad rauszunehmen, da man auch an meiner Ache schon Spuren sieht. Das obwohl ich vom ersten Tag an immer einen Drehmomentschlüssel im Gepäck hatte...

Mfg

P.S. Einfach mal bei Toxo anrufen, die können dir garantiert weiterhelfen...


----------



## duerck (3. Februar 2007)

puh, 3 Nm sind nun echt nicht viel, da hab ich es mit sicherheit zu gut gemeint. bei der neuen achse muss ich besser aufpassen und weniger das rad rausnehmen - hilft ja nix.

danke für die rasche antwort
gruß und gute nacht


----------



## Deleted 39826 (3. Februar 2007)

duerck schrieb:


> nun ein echtes neues problem:
> na häufigem vorderrad ein/ausbau habe ich es wirklich geschaft denn innensechskant an der steckachse zu ruinieren. ich zweifle nun langsam an mir.
> hat jemand ne idee wo ich nun schnell und günstig ersatz bekomme?



unfähig. wirklich. jemand hier im forum hat sich selbst ne achse aus stahl gedreht. musst mal recherchieren. nächste mal machste das mit nem drehmo- gibts für 25 euro nen billigen und alle mal praktischer. vielleicht solltest auch die finger vom schrauben lassen.

vielleicht kann ich nicht fahren, nörgel über alles. aber wenn ich von was kaum plan hab, frag ich nach. 

zudem stehts auch im handbuch, das man NICHT mit 3, sondern mit IRC 2,x NM festzieht. 

"handfest" ist weitaus mehr als 3 und geht eher in die richtung 5-8 nm, je nach hebel.

vielleicht haste nen örtlichen dreher, der dir ne grössere inbus aufnahme schnell fräsen kann.

im gleichen zug: die schrauben an der achs-aufnahme zieht man auch mit 2,x nm an. und NICHT wie manche hier mir 20 nm es versucht haben.

ansonsten trauer ich dem schnellspanner nicht nach. achse reindrehen, 4 schrauben abwechselnd zu und fertig. und keine gedanken mehr über lösende schnellspanner oder brechende shimano spanner machen.


----------



## Didi123 (3. Februar 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> ...nächste mal machste das mit nem drehmo- gibts für 25 euro nen billigen und alle mal praktischer.
> [...]
> zudem stehts auch im handbuch, das man NICHT mit 3, sondern mit IRC 2,x NM festzieht.


Du wirst für  25 .- keinen DMS finden, der den Bereich unter 5 Nm abdeckt
Auch bei einem hochwertigen DMS hab' ich Zweifel, ob es einen Unterschied macht, wenn du 3 oder 2,x Nm einstellst...


----------



## duerck (3. Februar 2007)

alpha, vielen dank für deine sehr reizenden worte......entschuldige dich nicht für deine boshaftigkeit wenn du es nicht wirklich so meinst

aber danke für den tipp


----------



## Blackwater Park (3. Februar 2007)

ich schätze mal alles im bereich von 2 bis 5 Nm wäre unproblematisch gewesen, und so genau sind die billigen drehmomentschlüssel in dem bereich auch noch.


----------



## [email protected] (3. Februar 2007)

> zudem stehts auch im handbuch, das man NICHT mit 3, sondern mit IRC 2,x NM festzieht.
> 
> "handfest" ist weitaus mehr als 3 und geht eher in die richtung 5-8 nm, je nach hebel.



Also bevor man motzt bitte ertsmal genau lesen was geschrieben wurde... Ich hatte geschrieben das ich einen Schraubendreher und keine Ratsche meinte. Somit ist nichts mit Hebel... Und da passt das mit den 3 Nm recht gut wenn man normal handfest anschraubt... Zumindest kommt das mit meinem Handtorsiometer sehr gut hin.

Mfg

P.S. Viel erfolg noch beim Festschrauben mit genau 2.x Nm, in der Zeit bin ich aber schon lange am Fahren und glaube fest daran, dass 3Nm auch ok sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User129 (3. Februar 2007)

nur so als Tipp:
wenn ich eine Schraube mit einem bestimmten Drehmoment anziehen muss, nehme ich mir einfach meine Federwaage und eine Zange.
Man muss nur drauf achten das die Federwaage in nem 90° Winkel zur Zange steht. So hat man aber dann einen sehr präzisen Drehmomentschlüssel.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (3. Februar 2007)

User129 schrieb:


> nur so als Tipp:
> wenn ich eine Schraube mit einem bestimmten Drehmoment anziehen muss, nehme ich mir einfach meine Federwaage und eine Zange.
> Man muss nur drauf achten das die Federwaage in nem 90° Winkel zur Zange steht. So hat man aber dann einen sehr präzisen Drehmomentschlüssel.



Soviel dazu, nen Drehmo für unter 25 Euro zu basteln.


----------



## Farodin (3. Februar 2007)

Ich hätte mal eine etwas andere Frage ,die bisher glaube ich noch nicht gestellt wurde...

Hatt schon jemand in ein Torque ein Stahldämpfer eingebaut?

Denn wäre das nicht eine Überlegung die wenige Progression des 5.0 Air zum Beispiel durch einen DHX 5.0 Coil zu bekommen???

Oder gäbe es damit in irgendeiner Form Probleme?

Gegrüßt


----------



## Farodin (3. Februar 2007)

Ups ..wurde wohl doch schon gefragt..: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=200026&highlight=Torque+Stahld%E4mpfer

Naja ich lass es mal stehen ,denn es passt hier ja auch sehr schön..und außerdem gab es keine Antwort darauf


----------



## [email protected] (4. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

es wäre wirklich interessant das mal zu testen, allerdings wurde ja im Bezug auf den RS Perl 3.x (67mm Hub) schonmal erwähnt, dass sich dann der Reifen und Umwerfer sehr nahe kommen werden. Da der DHX 5.0 Coil bei einer Einbaulänge von 222mm 70mm Hub hat und nicht wie der Air "nur" 63,5mm käme man so auf einen Federweg von 182mm am Heck  anstatt von 165mm. 

Die Frage ist passt es am Umwerfer und zweitens schlägt die Schwinge nicht gegen das Sitzrohr. Ansonsten sehe ich da keine Probleme. Ich selber habe auch schonmal mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir einen Roco zu kaufen.

Mfg


----------



## Astaroth (4. Februar 2007)

Servus,
wäre schön wenn sich mal ein Canyon Mitarbeiter über das Thema Stahlfederdämpfer im Torque 2006 äussern würde !!!

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Hennin (4. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

ich hab Canyon mal eine E-Mail mit ähnlicher Frage(Manitou Swinger Coil 222 Länge 70 Hub) geschickt.

Antwort:

"Wir haben den Torque Rahmen nie mit diesem Dämpfer getestet, rein technisch 
sollte der Einbau kein Problem darstellen."

Nachdem ich mir dann den Pearl eingbaut hab glaube ich nicht mehr so ganz das des ohne Probleme geht. Bei meinem Pearl mit 66mm Hub ist es schon recht knapp...

Grur Tobi

Ps. Werde bald mal einen Fahrbericht abliefern von dem Pearl im Torque.


----------



## Richi2000 (4. Februar 2007)

in diesem Fall bekommen auch andere Biker ähnlich kompetente Antworten wie ich vom Support (ich hab wegen der maximalen Reifenbreite angefragt: Antwort: 2,35" gehen sicher rein- ??? Gut, daß man sein Rad schnon mal mit 2,4" BB geleifert bekommt!) Selber testen scheint die Deviese zu sein, dumm nur, daß ein neuer Dämpfer nicht grad ein billiges Vergnügen ist, sollte er dann nicht passen. 

Hallo Henin! Wie funktioniert der Pearl?


----------



## Hennin (4. Februar 2007)

So siehts dann aus...





Platz zwischen Reifen und Umwerfer etwa 5mm.

Konnte leider den Pearl noch nicht richtig testen. Aber bis jetzt ists vielversprechend. 

Gruß Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## balticnor (5. Februar 2007)

In einem vorherigem Bild mit dem Pearl habe ich gesehen das die vordere Dämpferaufnahme ganz hoch geschoben wurde. Wenn diese ganz runter geschoben wird müsste der Abstand zum Umwerfer doch wieder größer werden. Oder sehe ich das falsch....


----------



## Hennin (5. Februar 2007)

Nicht ganz, hab die Dämpferaufnahme zwar mal verschoben aber danach wieder in den ursprünglichen Zustand zurückgeschoben. 



> Wenn diese ganz runter geschoben wird müsste der Abstand zum Umwerfer doch wieder größer werden. Oder sehe ich das falsch....



Das stimmt schon, nur würde sich dann der Lenkwinkel verändern und ob sich das dann zum Guten fürs Fahrverhalten auswirkt ist fraglich... könnte man aber mal ausprobieren.


----------



## balticnor (5. Februar 2007)

OK. Der Lenkwinkel würde in der Tat ein wenig Steiler werden aber da im Torque1 eine VAN steckt, die ja eh eine größere Einbauhöhe hat als die Talas, denke ich das da keine zu steilen Winkel anfallen werden. Bei meinem T3 ist die Schiene übrigens ganz nach hinten geschoben (ab Werk) also auf die steilste Einstellungsmöglichkeit. Aber Bergab  .
Nur mit dem Dämpfer bin ich noch nicht ganz Freund. Drum bin ich gespannt was Dein Pearl so bringt.......


----------



## duerck (5. Februar 2007)

und noch kurz ne ganz andere frage, die vielleicht auch schon gestellt wurde:

gibt es fürs torque ein passenden bashguard; einen fürs größte kettenblatt?

danke und gruß


----------



## fitze (5. Februar 2007)

duerck schrieb:


> und noch kurz ne ganz andere frage, die vielleicht auch schon gestellt wurde:
> 
> gibt es fürs torque ein passenden bashguard; einen fürs größte kettenblatt?
> 
> danke und gruß



Na klar. Ein Bashguard ist ja nicht Radabhängig. Du musst nur auf die Lochabstände der Kurbel achten.

MfG
Tobi


----------



## Richi2000 (6. Februar 2007)

Zur Dämpferschlittenposition: Man kann den Dämpferschlitten schon verschieben, nur ändert sich dann dadurch nicht nur der Lenkwinkel, sondern auch die Anlenkung des Dämpfers:
Schlitten ganz nach oben: Flacher Lenkwinkel aber total unprogressive Anlenkung
Schlitten ganz unten: Steilerer Lenkwinkel (Unterschied zur vorigen Position ca. 2°!) und bessere Progression- bei harter Aktion ist das also die Position der Wahl. Für Wurzeln reicht mir eine mittlere Einstellung.
Und: Ja es stimmt, in dieser Position ist der Abstand Reifen-Umwerfer am größten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeroellFlitzer (8. Februar 2007)

Hat von euch schon jemand die Sattelstange gekürzt oder eine kürzere verwendet? Sie könnte ja noch mindestens 5 cm weiter verschwinden, wenn man sie volkommen einschieben könnte. Wie ich hier gelesen habe, liegt es ja sicher an der leichten Krümmung des Rahmens  

Gruß Geroelli


----------



## Deleted 39826 (8. Februar 2007)

GeroellFlitzer schrieb:


> Hat von euch schon jemand die Sattelstange gekürzt oder eine kürzere verwendet? Sie könnte ja noch mindestens 5 cm weiter verschwinden, wenn man sie volkommen einschieben könnte. Wie ich hier gelesen habe, liegt es ja sicher an der leichten Krümmung des Rahmens
> 
> Gruß Geroelli



Ja. das geht. ich hab das ding probeweise 3 cm gekürzt und das ding geht stückel weiter rein. ja, es liegt an der krümmung des sitzrohrs. schade eigentlich.


----------



## Hennin (15. Februar 2007)

Hi,

hab heute die erste Tour mit dem Pearl im Torque gemacht und kann fast nur positieves berichten.
+
1. Dämpfer ist progressiever als der DHX Air
2. SAG hab ich auf 22mm eingestellt, d.h. 1/3 des gesamtfederwegs. (wird aber vielleicht noch etwas verringert)
3. Floodgatefunktion verringert sogar den SAG, also wenns bergauf geht ein paar Raster reingedreht und man sackt nicht mehr so ein
4. Ansprechverhalten ist jetzt schon besser als der DHX im eingefahrenen Zustand.
-
1. Floodgatefunktion macht den Hinterbau sehr unsensiebel und ist nicht mit PP vom Fox zu vergleichen
2. Hab das Gefühl das der DHX vielleicht einen Hauch besser über Wurzeln geht

Hatte auf meiner heutigen Standartrunde den Federweg gut ausgenutzt aber der Dämpfer ist nicht durchgeschlagen. Das hab ich auf der gleichen Strecke mit dem Fox schon geschafft, bei weniger Sag und nicht so gutem Ansprechverhalten, vor allem auf Schotterpisten.
Im Allgemeinen bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Dämpfer und ich denke das ich ihn behalten werde. 

Gruß Tobi


----------



## d4v1nc1 (15. Februar 2007)

Farodin schrieb:


> )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  Wie jetzt, das ding schlägt so durch, also wies auf dem bild da ist, noch gut 0,5cm bis der gummi unten wäre, oder wie?? das kann doch ned sein!! so ein mießer standart setup kann mir canyon doch ned ausgeliefert haben, bei mir schlägt das ding ja dann schon bei nem 40cm "drop" druch. fu*k

greez

edit: hat hier jemand ne "nope" dämpferpumpe im einsatz? taugt das ding was?


----------



## Deleted 39826 (15. Februar 2007)

Kannst du mal deine Sprache anpassen? Dann verstehen wir dich auch.


----------



## d4v1nc1 (16. Februar 2007)

sorry, ich war etwas geschockt, daher die verwirrende schreibweise  naja ich bin etwas irritiert weil der gummi auf dem bild ja runter ist. ist der dämpfer auf dem bild jetzt wirklich komplett "eingefedert"? da wären ja schließlich fast noch 0,5cm platz.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (16. Februar 2007)

Ne. ich glaub nicht. Bei mir wars so, dass der gummi grad noch so auf dem Kolben sitzt, wenn er 100% komprimiert ist.


----------



## Blackwater Park (16. Februar 2007)

bei mir siehts wie schon weiter oben gesagt genau so aus wie auf dem bild. mit bottom out auf maximum gibts allerdings keinen harten durchschlag sondern eher einen sanften anschlag.


----------



## Farodin (16. Februar 2007)

Hallo liebe Ungläubige 

Der DHX auf dem Bild ist komplett luftleer und total eingefedert ,das Gummi wäre normalerweise nicht vom Dämpfer gerutscht ( das ist mir aus versehen passiert ).
Mehr Federweg ist definitiv nicht..

Aber ich war auch ein wenig geschockt, da ich auf den ein oder anderen Sprung gemacht habe ,der ein Durchschlag war , aber da das Gummi noch drauf war dachte ich halt fälschlicherweise immer " super kein Durchschlag " .

Gegrüßt


----------



## löösns (17. Februar 2007)

cheint, als gäbe es uch bei den dhx' fertigungstoleranzen. bei meinem dämpfer passt im völlig komprimierten zustand auch noch knapp der gummiring drauf. also bei meinem dämpfer knnte sich die behauptung schon fast bestätigen durchschlag = ring runter. 
aber wie gesagt, da scheint es unterschiede zu geben. probierts einfach aus, dann wisst ihrs sicher für euren dämpfer.

@hennin: hat der pearl die gleiche einbaulänge? auf dem foto sieht die geometrie verdammt verändert aus...? liegt das am foto? ist das irgendwie verzerrt? den schlitten hast du ja nicht verändert...

und noch was: meine steckachse ist auch schon ... sagen wir mal ...  ausgeleiert... 
und auch wenn jetzt alpha mit "du bist ein spacko" kommen mag, ich bin der meinung, dass man die achse auch mit 7nm anziehen können sollte, ohne dass sie ausleiert. ich gehör nicht zur sorte biker, die immer einen drehmomentschlüssel in ihrem beautytäschchen mit auf tour nehmen... und auch nicht zu denen, die zuerst die gebrauchsanweisung lesen, bevor sie die achse lösen. ich zieh die achse an. und weil es immer sehr weh tut, wenn einem das vorderrad während der fahrt wegfliegt, zieh ich die achse auch an. und zwar fest. und wenn die das nicht verträgt, ist es meiner meinung nach entweder ne fehlkonstrukton, oder ne geldmache, damit fox noch ein paar steckachsen zusätzlich verkaufen kann. soviel zu dem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hennin (17. Februar 2007)

In wie fern meinst du den Verändert? Also der Pearl hat die gleiche Einbaulänge, nur nen anderen Hub. Vielleicht wirkt es anders weil der dämpfer etwas dicker ist... und die Dämpferaufnahme ist auch unverändert.

Zur Steckachse kann ich nur sagen das ich die nur "leicht" anziehe. Bevor die sich aus dem Gewinde rausdreht und wegfliegt muss schon einiges passieren. Nach dem ich mein Torque von der ersten Inspektion bei Canyon abgeholt hab war die Steckachse so zugeknallt das sich die Inbusaufnahme in der Achse Rausgedreht hat. Das soll mir auf ner Tour nicht passieren wenn ich nen Platten hab... deshalb lieber nur handfest.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Deleted 39826 (17. Februar 2007)

Hennin schrieb:


> so zugeknallt das sich die Inbusaufnahme in der Achse Rausgedreht hat. Das soll mir auf ner Tour nicht passieren wenn ich nen Platten hab... deshalb lieber nur handfest.
> 
> Gruß Tobi



Ich hoffe, du warst auch so intelligent, und hast es reklamiert und ne neue Achse verlangt. Aber ich vermute mal nicht... denn es sind ja alles die guten Händler, oder?


----------



## Hennin (17. Februar 2007)

Das is mir direkt auf dem Parkplatz von Canyon passiert als ich das Vorderrad ausbauen wollte um das Bike im Auto zu verstauen. Habs dann direkt da gelassen und die haben es repariert. Musste dann am nächsten Tag wieder kommen weil der Schraubenkleber aushärten musste.


----------



## Farodin (20. Februar 2007)

Hallo noch mal...

Ich hab heute mein Torque zur Inspektion zu Canyon gebracht und da hat mir der neue Toxoholic Mensch (Namen vergessen,sorry) ,der jetzt bei Canyon Wartungen an Dämpfer und Gabel direkt durchführt (ohne Einschicken ,wie zuvor) einiges zum Dämpfersetup erzählt...

Er sagte ,wenn ich endurotoure (mit Drops etc.) dann müsste ich den Bottom out komplett reindrehen. Außerdem müsste ich den Druck im Piggy auf mindestens 1-2 Bar erhöhen (ich solle bei großen Drops ruhig an die Grenzen des vorgegebenen Druckes beim Piggy gehen ,das sind 12,5 Bar-denn ich würde ja auch maximal belasten).
Den Druck in der Hauptkammer soll ich ebenfalls um ca.2 Bar erhöhen (das meint im Vergleich zum normalen Tourensetup) .
Bei mir wären das etwa 14 Bar in der Hauptkammer (zur Erinnerung ich wiege um die 73kg mit Montur).
Ich hatte somit viel zu wenig Luft im Dämpfer und der Tipp den Bottom out ganz raus zu drehen ist somit auch falsch und wird von mir (wegen meiner härteren Fahrweise )nicht mehr beachtet!

Der Typ war dermaßen kompetent ,dass ich echt froh war ,das der mir mal gesagt hat was Sache ist! Er gibt auch gerne telephonisch Auskünfte zum Setup ,sagte er mir und daher rate ich ,wenn ihr noch irgendwelche Fragen habt dazu einfach in der Werkstatt anzurufen und sich mit dem verbinden lassen...

Außerdem habe ich gefragt,ob es möglich wäre einen Fox DHX 5.0 Stahldämpfer zu verbauen und er bejate diese Frage ,sagte jedoch ,dass man dann unbedingt den Piggy  hoch befüllen sollte und in jedem Fall den Bottom-out maximal bis zum 2. Strich rausdrehen darf,da er sonst zu oft durchschlagen würde.
Es hat wohl auch schon jemand von Canyon einen Stahldämpfer (wegen seines recht hohen Gewichtes)  in das 2006er Torque eingebaut und er sei damit glücklich.
Ich werde nach diesen Infos auf jeden Fall bei meinem Dhx Air bleiben...

Soweit so gut 
Nur Sch........ade ,dass ich jetzt ohne mein geliebtes Torque dastehe, da die Scheiben der Juicy 7 kostenlos gegen neue 2007 getauscht werden (dauert wegen Einschicken ca 1-2 wochen),da sie "rubbeln" beim bremsen . Ich hatte mich damit abgefunden ,da es nach 3-4 mal ordentlichem bremsen weg war oder nur noch sehr schwach,aber ich wurde von Canyon selber darauf angesprochen und nam das Angebot natürlich  dankbar an.
Die Erklärung für dieses Phänomen war eine "schlechte Wärmeableitung bei den 2006er Scheiben"...

Sie werden sich wohl auch der zerkratzten Sattelstütze annehmen ,mal schaun was das gibt....

So das wars erstmal
sei gegrüßt
Lars


----------



## Deleted 39826 (20. Februar 2007)

Alsoooooooo. Bei mir half das wechseln der 2006er disc zu 07er am ES GARNIX. Rubbelt genauso doof wie vorher. 

Dass die Wärmeableitung an 07er besser sein soll, bezweifle ich. Egal. Bei mir hat das "Einschicken" +6 Wochen gedauert.

Mich würde interessieren, ob du mal den Techniker fragen kannst, wie man das Torque wirklcih wippfrei bekommt und ob der Pro Pedal Knopf bei allen DHX sich so schwergängig dreht - besonder im vgl. zum Rebound.

Selbst bei vollem PP wippt der Hinterbau noch wenige mm.

Haben sie was zum krummen Sitzrohr gemeint?


----------



## GeroellFlitzer (21. Februar 2007)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wo beim Torque die Rahmennummer versteckt wurde


----------



## Blackwater Park (21. Februar 2007)

innen unter der bremsenaufnahme, hab mich auch erstmal tot gesucht...


----------



## [email protected] (21. Februar 2007)

Hi, also das der Dämpfer Man von Canyon kompetent ist will ich nicht anzweifeln, nur das das jetzt ein so guter Tipp ist schon... Mal im Ernst mit 73 Kg 14Bar in der Hauptkammer evtl. noch etwas mehr und 12,5 bar im Piggy Pack hat doch wirklich nichts mehr mit einer sinnvollen Einstellung zu tun.
Unter deinem Gewicht mit den Werten hoffe ich nur das die Anfahrt zu dem "großen" Drop glatt wie ein Kinderpopo ist, denn falls da Wurzeln sein sollten liegst du schon vorher auf der Nase...
Da kann doch von Ansprechverhalten keine Rede mehr sein, mal ganz davon ab, das die Bergabperformance unter einem Sag von 5% oder weniger wohl sehr stark leiden dürfte... Sicher, ich glaube sofort das da nix mehr durchschlägt aber mehr bringt das nicht! Alltagstaulichkeit = 0.

Falls jemand jetzt ungläubig ist, einfach mal 12,5 Bar in den Piggy Pack füllen und das Rad belasten... So sensilbel wie ein Hinkelstein...

Hatte ja auch den Fehler gemacht mir ezählen zu lassen das mehr Druck im Piggy den Dämpfer Progressiver macht... alles Mist. Den Druck in der Hauptkammer auf 15% Sag Bottom Out voll rein Piggy Pack im Bereich von 6 Bar. Dann merkt man auch warum der DHX nicht zu unrecht als wirklich sensibel bezeichnet wird... Jetzt nur noch sauber landen und nicht wie ein Sack Kartoffeln. Drops ins Flat lassen und gut ist... 

Hätte Canyon die Torques nicht mit dem teuren DHX 5.0 Air ausgeliefert, sondern mit einem einfachen Stahlfederdämpfer wäre der Ruf des Torques, meiner Meinung nach,  erheblich besser. Der DHX Air ist ein Sahne Dämpfer nur kann man sich halt mit dem Setup alles verhauen, es ist kein Draufsetzen losradeln Teil. Wer den Nerv hat kann ja mal testen(geht auch in der Stube) welchen Unterschied 0,5 Bar im PiggyPack machen. Einfach mal bei 5,5 anfangen und immer 0,5 Bar weiter pumpen. Fahre ich mit 6Bar schluckt der Hinterbau alles, sind es 6,5 bockt und hüpft er schon wie wild...

Mfg

nun auf mich mit Gebrüll


----------



## Deleted 39826 (21. Februar 2007)

Also du meinst: Weniger Sag, dafür mehr Druck im Piggy.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (21. Februar 2007)

Ich?! Wenn ja bitte nochmal in Ruhe lesen  

Mfg


----------



## Blackwater Park (21. Februar 2007)

zur erläuterung: hinkelsteine gelten als eher unsensible zeitgenossen


----------



## exto (21. Februar 2007)

Meine Güte, wenn ich das hier alles lese, glaube ich, dass die einzige gute Möglichkeit, das Torque abzustimmen, die von Hennin ist...


----------



## Farodin (21. Februar 2007)

Na toll 6 Wochen habe ich ganz sicher keine Lust auf mein Torque zu verzichten ....

Aber ich bin auch der Meinung ,dass derartig harte Setups ,(wie obig beschrieben ) nur bei Bike parke Drops zu empfehlen ist... ich werde mich (wie zuvor )auf ein Mittelding einschießen und gewiss keine 12 Bar ins Piggy drücken..

Da meine Sattelstütze voll versenkbar ist (Rahmen Größe L-> das Problem tritt wohl vermehrt bei kleineren Rahmen auf) habe ich lediglich um erneuter Entgraten gebeten ,damit die Stütze nicht noch weiter zerkratzt...

Mein Pro Predal Knopf lässt sich butterweich und von Hand verstellen ,(daher auch da keine Fragen gestellt an den Techniker) und wippfrei bekomme ich den egt auch mit 10,5 bar im Piggy und PP voll rein (12 Bar in der Hauptkammer) .(Es sei denn du meinst fälschlicherweise den Bottom Out -der soll aber über 9 Bar laut Anleitung nicht mehr verstellbar sein  )

Naja jetzt heißts erst einmal wieder Hardtail fahren und 80 mm Federweg meines Cube genießen   oh happy day!..... so was dummes  (ich hoffe Canyon hält sich an die versprochenen 2 Wochen)

Gegrüßt


----------



## Deleted 39826 (21. Februar 2007)

Hat mich auch genervt, als das ES putt war und ich mein 85mm Hardtail fahren musste


----------



## Richi2000 (24. Februar 2007)

Was machen die Leute beim Service und was kostet der Spaß?

Komisch finde ich, daß die Leute (ich sag nicht wer) nach einem Jahr immer noch nicht verstehen was Druckstufe, Bottom out etc sind... Im übrigen steht genau das in der Bedienungsanleitung, was der Toxomann über den Druck in der Hauptkammer und im Piggy erzählt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (25. Februar 2007)

Richi2000 schrieb:


> Was machen die Leute beim Service und was kostet der Spaß?
> 
> Komisch finde ich, daß die Leute (ich sag nicht wer) nach einem Jahr immer noch nicht verstehen was Druckstufe, Bottom out etc sind... Im übrigen steht genau das in der Bedienungsanleitung, was der Toxomann über den Druck in der Hauptkammer und im Piggy erzählt hat.



Na dann wäre ich dir dankbar wenn du mir mal sagts wo du das in der Manual gelesen hast... also bei mit steht da was von 15,x Millimeter Sag und nicht 2-3...

Zumal denke ich das gerade wenn man vestanden hat was Druckstufe und Bottom Out sind die Einstellung keinen Sinn macht... 

Außerdem sind solche Posts ala "Ich weiß was, aber ich sag es nicht" bzw. "ich sag nicht wer" total sinnlos...

Mfg


----------



## Farodin (25. Februar 2007)

Jep..genau das!!!



PS :Bin nun zum "Altes-Racebike-Frust-Tuner" meines Cube Acid geworden (falls wer günstig eine gekröpfte Sattelstütze mit 27,2mm Durchmesser,oder Lenkerhörnchen abzugeben hat ,bitte melden


----------



## Farodin (25. Februar 2007)

Den Federgabel-Dämpferservice habe ich noch ausgelassen,da ich nach nicht mal einem Jahr und keinem Monsterdrop (ab 4 Meter) dabei noch nicht die Veranlassung zu sehe .Daher habe ich da keine genauen Infos drüber.

Ich hab lediglich den 17 Punkte Plan von Canyon in Anspruch genommen für 69 Euro. Da zentrieren sie dir die Speichen ,stellen dir alle Schrauben nach ,fetten Lager ,reklamieren  Bremsscheiben (wenn nötig  ) ,etc ...
Ich finde es ok für den Preis..muss aber jeder selber wissen ,ob er alles selber macht oder den Check wie ich als Garantie zusätzlich macht...oder ...oder.

Stellt mich jetzt nicht als Faulen-Volldummie dar  nur weil ich eine Wartung machen lasse ...

Greez


----------



## Deleted 39826 (26. Februar 2007)

häh? da gibts doch ne n50 punkte gutschein?


----------



## Richi2000 (26. Februar 2007)

ok. sorry wollte keinem ans Bein pinkeln. Manche brauchen halt etwas länger.... 
Das, was der Toxomann gesagt hat steht natürlich nicht explizit im Manual, man kann es aber daraus ableiten.
So wie ich das verstanden spricht er nich von einem sensiblen Wurzeltrailsetup sondern von einem Bikeparkorientierten Setup (das versteh ich drunter wenn man von "härterer Fahrweise" spricht).
Also was braucht man dazu: 
-Eine starke Feder, die ordentlich was wegsteckt: Hauptkammer laut Manual befüllen (Wurzeltrailsetup) + ca. 2bar Reserve für "ins Flat plumpsen"
-Durchaschlagschutz am Ende des Federweges optimieren: Bottom out mit 9bar füllen und ganz reindrehen.
-Langsames Einfedern vermindert Durchschläge, also die Druckstufe erhöhen- pumpen wir also nochmal 1-2bar in den Piggy (härteres Fahrverhalten). 
Daß eine straff eingestellte Druckstufe die Progression erhöht hab ich auch noch nicht gehört, die vermindert nur die Einfederungsgeschwindigkeit (im Manual der Gabel (Highspeed/Lowspeeddruckstufe) ist das auch gut beschrieben und funktioniert hier prinzipiell genau gleich). Daß sich dadurch das Ansprechverhalten gegen 0 bewegt versteht sich natürlich von selbst. Deshalb ist dieses Setup richtigerweise auch nur für "Huckaction" geeignet und für normale Hausrunden Endurotouren, bei denen von allem was dabei ist nicht so toll geeignet. Da kann dann die Druckstufe doch etwas sensibler  und der Sag höher- sprich komfortabler eingestellt sein (so in etwa wie Tune3man schreibt).

Daß der Toxomensch von einem Stahlfeder-Dhx5 indirekt abrät (Bottom out nur bis zum 2.Strich rausdrehen, sonst Durchschlag) spricht meiner Meinung nach doch für den Dhx-air und zeigt dessen relativ bessere Progression. Das bekannt sensiblere Ansprechverhalten von Stahldämpfer gegenüber Luftdämpfer müßte man direkt vergleichen, da das aber kein billiger Spaß ist und die Airvariante auch super funktioniert kann ich mich Farodin nur anschließen und bleib auch bei meinem Airteil.

So ich hoffe jetzt alles geklärt zu haben. 
Schöne Woche!


----------



## [email protected] (26. Februar 2007)

Hehe.. jepp alles geklärt...

Ich bleibe auch bei meinem Air... War ja eben auch nur der Meinung das mit dem Setup wie du schon sagtes nur Huckin im Park drin ist... In meiner Gegend sind die meisten Sachen einfach in den Wald gebaut( mit Duldung des Försters   )
Da ist die Anfahrt dann eben schon teilweise arg huckelig bzw. wurzelig da macht so ein Setup halt keinen Sinn...

Mfg


----------



## GeroellFlitzer (1. März 2007)

HILFE!!!

Ich habe nach 3 Wochen Warten müssen nun endlich meine grüne Feder erhalten und sie auch gleich gegen die blaue ausgetauscht. Bin voller Freude und mit großen Erwartungen losgefahren und musste schon nach den ersten paar hundert Metern feststellen, dass die Feder auf gar keinen Fall härter sein kann, als die blaue. Ich wiege 80kg und bin somit an der Grenze der blauen Feder, die schon ohne große Sprünge durchgeschlagen hat. Ist ja schon öfters von anderen beichtet wurden und in meinen Augen auch kein Problem, die härtere Feder ist für härtere Fälle zu nehmen. Damit meine ich keine Bikepark-Action, sondern 1 - 2m tiefe Drops. Zurück zum Problem. Ich bin erst ohne High und Low (also völlig ins Minus gedreht) los. Dann habe ich immer in 3er-Schritten probiert und es hat sich nicht viel verändert. Zum Schluss hatte ich die Low auf 15 Klicks und die High auf 12 Klicks. Ich nehme doch an, dass die 2 unabhängig voneinander reingedreht werden können... also der eine nicht den anderen aufhebt. Das Preload habe ich auch mal völlig raus (Minus) und anschliessend bin ich die ganze Zeit mit völlig ins Plus gedreht gefahren.

Dann bin ich nach ca. 4 - 5 km nach Hause gefahren, um zu schauen, dass ich Depp auch nicht versehentlich die alte Feder reingebaut habe und die härtere noch im Keller liegt. Die grüne ist drinnen gewesen und fuhr sich meiner Meinung nach, genauso wie die blaue.

Ich habe beim Versand angerufen und ich soll die Feder einschicken und bekomme ne neue. Bevor ich sie umtausche und sicher 5 Wochen darauf warten muss, wollte ich hier nochmal nachhaken, ob ich nicht irgendwas falsch gemacht haben könnte?!

Was sind eure Erfahrungen?

Nochmal eine andere Frage. Wenn ich das Vorderrad aus dem Stehen (also leichtes Rollen) hochziehe und dann kräftig wieder nach unten auf den Boden knalle ... Taucht da bei euch die Gabel bis sehr kurz vor dem Anschlag ein??? Bei mir sind da noch ca. 4 mm Platz bis zur Gabelkrone. Das sieht man ja an dem Fett. Ich glaube für einen Kabelbinder würde das schon sehr eng werden, auf diesen Versuch habe ich erstmal verzichtet.

Ich bin heute nirgendwo runtergesprungen, weil ich es mich gar nicht traute, zwecks Durchschlag. Was meint ihr ... sollte ich es mal riskieren und eine 70 - 100 cm hohe Mauer runterspringen. Es ist meine erste Fox und ich find das Ansprechverhalten total genial, aber meine Manitou Black 80/100 Comp war da doch viel progressiver.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (15. März 2007)

Zum Tuning:

Würde der Austausch des 3. grossen Blattes vorne gegen einen Bashring Gewicht sparen?


----------



## Obey (15. März 2007)

Pauschal gesagt:

Wenn der einzubauende Bashring schwerer ist, als das 3. Blatt => nein, wenn er leichter ist => ja!


----------



## Blackwater Park (15. März 2007)

vor allem ist ein bashring deutlich windschnittiger weil er keine zähne hat an denen sich verwirbelungen bilden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fitze (16. März 2007)

Nein, das Kettenblatt ist i.d.R. leichter als ein Bashring.

MfG
Tobi


----------



## Astaroth (16. März 2007)

Servus,
hab mir einen kürzeren Vorbau für mein Torque bestellt. Nun meine Frage wer kann mir genau beschreiben was ich alles machen muss um den Vorbau an meinem Torque zu wechseln, DANKE!

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Raphi78 (16. März 2007)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Servus,
> hab mir einen kürzeren Vorbau für mein Torque bestellt. Nun meine Frage wer kann mir genau beschreiben was ich alles machen muss um den Vorbau an meinem Torque zu wechseln, DANKE!
> 
> MfG
> Astaroth



Hi Astaroth,

welchen Vorbau hast du bestellt? spiel auch mit dem Gedanken!  

Gruss Raphael


----------



## Astaroth (16. März 2007)

Servus,
den gleichen der schon dran ist aber in der 45mm Version!!! 

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Raphi78 (16. März 2007)

Ich würd mir gern den Holzfeller mit 40 mm dran machen nur weiß ich auch nicht genau wie ich das machen soll. Der Syntace Superforce hat eine Klemmhöhe von 44 mm und der Holzfeller hat eine Klemmhöhe von 50 mm. Kann ich den einfach draufstecken oder muss ich den Unterschied mit Spacern ausgleichen? Vielleicht kann mir jemand weiterhelfen.  

Danke!


----------



## Deleted 39826 (16. März 2007)

Raphi78 schrieb:


> Ich würd mir gern den Holzfeller mit 40 mm dran machen nur weiß ich auch nicht genau wie ich das machen soll. Der Syntace Superforce hat eine Klemmhöhe von 44 mm und der Holzfeller hat eine Klemmhöhe von 50 mm. Kann ich den einfach draufstecken oder muss ich den Unterschied mit Spacern ausgleichen? Vielleicht kann mir jemand weiterhelfen.
> 
> Danke!



Im notfall spacer oben druff und irgendwann die gabel kürzen. der vorbau sollte ungefähr 2/3 auf dem gabelschaft drauf sein, oder anders: die oberste schraube sollte nicht über dem ende des schafts rausgucken. ich hab canyon gefragt. du kannst den vorbau auch direkt ohne spacer drauftun.


----------



## Raphi78 (16. März 2007)

Danke Alpha!

Wer fährt überhaupt einen 40er Vorbau am Torque? ist das überhaupt sinnvoll
oder doch lieber einen 60er?


----------



## Blackwater Park (16. März 2007)

hab auch nen 40er holzfeller dran, is ziemlich angenehm, man sitzt aufrechter und kann das gewicht bergab besser nach hinten verlagern. bergauf kommt man halt manche ganz steilen sachen nich so doll hoch, aber schieben is ja auch mal ganz nett...
die klemmhöhe is dieselbe wie beim syntace.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (17. März 2007)

Welche Länge hat der Superforce, der am 2006er Torque M verbaut war?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (17. März 2007)

Servus,
90mm hat der Vorbau der am 06er Torque verbaut war!!!

So sieht mein neuer 45mm langer Vorbau aus





habe dazu auch gleich mal Probeweise den darunterliegenden Spacer weggelassen

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## cos75 (17. März 2007)

Kaum kommt man vom Biken und dann muss man sowas hier sehen.
         
Wenn du unten einen Spacer weglässt, dann solltest du ihn unbedingt oben drauf machen. Wie willst du den sonst das Lagerspiel einstellen ? Hast vermutlich auch noch die obere Schraube vom Steuersatz voll festgeknallt ? Das auf gar keinen Fall machen !

Google am besten mal nach "Ahead Steuersatz einstellen".


----------



## Astaroth (17. März 2007)

Servus,
ok danke für deinen Tip @cos75

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Deleted 39826 (17. März 2007)

schön findi ch es ja nicht..


----------



## Astaroth (17. März 2007)

Servus,
@alpha über Geschmack lässt sich ja bekanntlich streiten.
War gerade in der Garage und hab den Steuersatz richtig eingestellt, der Spacer ist wieder unter dem Vorbau drin.

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Deleted 39826 (21. März 2007)

Musste heut dem Torque mal bissel mehr Druck geben. Dämpfer hatte viel zu viel Sag, hat sogar angeschlagen.

Jetzt auf 210 Psi haupt, 100 psi Druckstufe, 12 klicks Zugstufe rausgedreht, Bottom out auf mittlerer Ring.

Ich hab den DHX auch mal nachgemessen: das sollten ca 50mm Federweg sein, nicht 57 wie ich annahm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luzio (22. März 2007)

Habe seit 3 Wochen einen Pearl 3.3 im Torque und bin absolut begeistert. So wollte ich das Rad immer haben: viel Sag, angenehm Progressiv und auch bei heftigen Drops bleiben noch wenige mm Reserve. Ansprechverhalten ist wie beim DHX, nur das nervige Sofa-Gefühl ist endlich weg und ich kann den Pearl mit um die 5 bar (17 max möglich) fahren! Nach diversen Magazin Tests etc muss man einfach festhalten, dass weniger über die Kinematik als über den Dämpfer geredet werden sollte - oder haben 90% der DHX Air Räder eine schlechte Kinematik? Da ist wohl eher der Dämpfer viel zu wenig Progressiv konstruiert worden... (oder warum muss man das Teil zum bersten aufblasen, damit es nicht gleich bei jeder Fahrt zum Bäcker den vollen Hub nutzt?) Das Motion Control am Pearl verhindert Wippen wirklich super, da kommt an zähen Anstiegen Hardtail Gefühl auf. Notfalls ist ja auch noch der Lockout da. Allein der Hebelam 3.3 um von Floodgate auf "Offen" zu stellen macht das Torque zu einem neuen Rad. So wollte ich das Torque immer haben! Mein Tipp: Pearl einbauen und Kinematik Gerede vergessen... Wollte nur kurz meine Begeisterung teilen, L


----------



## Deleted 39826 (22. März 2007)

ja. ich denk auch so etwas. ich hab den pearl am es. super einfach einzustellen, als 3.3 total ergonomisch mit dem hebel. nur die haltbarkeit: nach 500 km ölte meiner. aber ok. und das beste: das ding bekommste 100% wippfrei im gegensatz zum dhx...


----------



## Richi2000 (22. März 2007)

Hat der von dir eingebaute Pearl den selben Hub wie der Dhx Air (63,5mm)? Wenn ja scheints ja echt die Alternative zu sein. Hat irgendwer schon Erfahrungen mit einem Stahlfederdämpfer im `06er Torque gemacht?
Grüße Richi


----------



## Luzio (22. März 2007)

Der Pearl hat etwas mehr Hub, aber nur wenige mm, gibt keine Probleme mit dem Rahmen. Habe durch den Pearl erst gemerkt, wie sehr ich versucht habe den DHX schön zu reden...


----------



## Richi2000 (22. März 2007)

Du fährst in dem Fall noch die originalen Bettys oder ein ähnliches Kaliber?


----------



## Hennin (22. März 2007)

Luzio schrieb:


> Habe seit 3 Wochen einen Pearl 3.3 im Torque und bin absolut begeistert. So wollte ich das Rad immer haben: viel Sag, angenehm Progressiv und auch bei heftigen Drops bleiben noch wenige mm Reserve. Ansprechverhalten ist wie beim DHX, nur das nervige Sofa-Gefühl ist endlich weg und ich kann den Pearl mit um die 5 bar (17 max möglich) fahren! Nach diversen Magazin Tests etc muss man einfach festhalten, dass weniger über die Kinematik als über den Dämpfer geredet werden sollte - oder haben 90% der DHX Air Räder eine schlechte Kinematik? Da ist wohl eher der Dämpfer viel zu wenig Progressiv konstruiert worden... (oder warum muss man das Teil zum bersten aufblasen, damit es nicht gleich bei jeder Fahrt zum Bäcker den vollen Hub nutzt?) Das Motion Control am Pearl verhindert Wippen wirklich super, da kommt an zähen Anstiegen Hardtail Gefühl auf. Notfalls ist ja auch noch der Lockout da. Allein der Hebelam 3.3 um von Floodgate auf "Offen" zu stellen macht das Torque zu einem neuen Rad. So wollte ich das Torque immer haben! Mein Tipp: Pearl einbauen und Kinematik Gerede vergessen... Wollte nur kurz meine Begeisterung teilen, L



Sag ich doch   
Welches Buchsenmaß hast du im Pearl? Musste meine Buchsen etwas runterfeilen, da die Angabe von canyon (22,2mm) bei mir nicht gepasst hat.

@richi2000

Der Pearl hat 66mm Hub, der DHX 63,5. Selbst wenn ich den Dämpferschlitten nach ganz oben schiebe kollidiert der Reifen(Big Betty) nicht mit dem Sitzrohr.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Deleted 39826 (22. März 2007)

Vielleicht mess ich ja falsch, was ich nicht glaube - aber der DHX Air bei mir hat magere 50 mm FW - egal wieviel hub die bei fox angeben wollen. nicht das das teil nicht ganz funktioniert.


----------



## [email protected] (25. März 2007)

Wenn ich bei mir messe komme ich auf ca. 63mm.

Ok jetzt bin ich überzeugt... werde mir auch einen Pearl holen...

Mfg Daniel


----------



## Deleted 39826 (25. März 2007)

L rahmen?


----------



## Levty (25. März 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> aber der DHX Air bei mir hat magere 50 mm FW - egal wieviel hub die bei fox angeben wollen. nicht das das teil nicht ganz funktioniert.



ROFL! Selten so gelacht!

Hub ist nicht gleich Federweg.
Es gibt ein Verhältnis. Sagen wir Hub - Federweg 1:3
Hub 50mm
Federweg somit: 150mm
Du hast ja 53, also werdens wohl die 159 also 160mm Federweg sein, die das Torque hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (26. März 2007)

Die Rahmengröße ist absolut unerheblich... da alle Torque die selbe Übersetzung haben egal welche Rahmengröße und der DHX 5.0 Air muss bei 222mm Einbaulänge 63,5mm Hub haben, sonst ist er hin...

Evtl. der lustige Fehler das Die Hauptdichtung Positiv- und Negativkammer nicht mehr richtig trennt. Dann verlierst du Hub...
Alles schon gehabt... 

Mfg


----------



## Deleted 39826 (26. März 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Die Rahmengröße ist absolut unerheblich... da alle Torque die selbe Übersetzung haben egal welche Rahmengröße und der DHX 5.0 Air muss bei 222mm Einbaulänge 63,5mm Hub haben, sonst ist er hin...
> 
> Evtl. der lustige Fehler das Die Hauptdichtung Positiv- und Negativkammer nicht mehr richtig trennt. Dann verlierst du Hub...
> Alles schon gehabt...
> ...



was tun?


----------



## Richi2000 (26. März 2007)

Danke Hennin! Ich hab auch nicht gemeint, daß der Hinterreifen am Sitzrohr streifen würde,vielmehr ergibt eventuell ein Problem mit dem Umwerfer! Bei meinen Gazzas (2,6") ist bei voll eingefedertem (leerem) DHX) kaum noch Platz (ca. 5mm!) bis zum Umwerfer. Wenn das Rad also noch weiter einfedert, der Mantel sich also noch weiter in Richtung Sitzrohr bewegt, bekomm ich da garantiert Probleme. 
Im Bild im Anhang hab ich´s mal schön markiert (nicht ganz eingefederter Zustand!!). 
Eventuell geht sichs bei mehr Hub (66mm im RS) mit 2,4" Big Betty noch aus. Wie schauts mit 2,5" oder 2,6" aus? Hat damit schon jemand Erfahrung? Da ich mich als "Liftbenutzer" bezeichnen würde fahre ich eigentlich nie mit schmaleren Schlappen als 2,5"- und deshalb sollte das auch funktionieren, ohne einen Schaden zu riskieren.

9.81 m/s2 find ich gut


----------



## [email protected] (26. März 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> was tun?



Also wenn deine Kolbenstange sich zwischen aufgepumptem Zustand und
 komplett leer nicht weiter als 50mm aus dem Gehäuse bewegt, dann bei Canyon anrufen bzw. direkt zu Toxoholic schicken. Die sollen diese Fälle mit Priorität behandeln und den Dämpfer spätestens 2 Tage später wieder zu dir auf den Weg schicken.

Mfg Daniel

@Henin oder Luzio

Wie kamt ihr auf die Idee gerade den Pearl anstatt des DHX zu nehmen. der HVR 200 wäre evtl. ja auch einen Alternative....


----------



## Richi2000 (26. März 2007)

Preisfrage?


----------



## Hennin (26. März 2007)

@Richi2000:  Das kann ich natürlich nicht genau sagen, müsstest du selbst mal ausprobieren. Aber ich hab festgestellt das der Reifen gar nicht viel weiter an den Umwerfer drankommt als mit dem DHX im voll eingefederten Zustand. Der geht eher so dran vorbei in gleichem abstand.... kann mich natürlich auch täuschen.



Richi2000 schrieb:


> 9.81 m/s2 find ich gut



Ich habe das gefühl ich werde nicht ernst genommen   
(war doch an mich gerichtet, oder?)



[email protected] schrieb:


> Wie kamt ihr auf die Idee gerade den Pearl anstatt des DHX zu nehmen. der HVR 200 wäre evtl. ja auch einen Alternative....



Hab halt gehört das der Pearl seehr progressiev ist und hab ihn günstig im Bike markt bekommen. Da hab ich halt zugeschlagen. 

Gruß Tobi


----------



## [email protected] (26. März 2007)

Richi2000 schrieb:


> Preisfrage?



Ajo da hast schon Recht aber so viel ist es auch nicht... der Pearl 3.3 kostet 299â¬ billiger finde ich ihn nicht und der HVR200 350â¬. also auch noch im Rahmen.

Mfg

P.S. Und bei dem HVR200 sind die Buchsen in dem Preis schon dabei...


----------



## Richi2000 (26. März 2007)

Hennin schrieb:


> Ich habe das gefühl ich werde nicht ernst genommen
> (war doch an mich gerichtet, oder?)


Nee natürlich nicht!  Bin halt deklarierter "Runterfahrer" (9,81 m/s2--->Beschleunigung!)


----------



## Hennin (26. März 2007)

Ahahaha, habs voll verrafft^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duerck (27. März 2007)

ohja einen noch breiteren reifen hätte ich auch gern, also 2,6 " ging nicht, da war der umwerfer im weg. angeblich soll der neue schwalbe muddy mary mit 2,5 " passen, leider habe ich den noch nicht in die finger bekommen.

mal noch ne andere sache: 
suche dringend nach einer windabweisend jacke, also so goretex vielleicht. der zwirn muss aber auch noch cool aussehen und extrem haltbar, praktisch sein-hab leider in diese richtung noch nix gefunden.
hat jemand einen tip?


----------



## Batzen99 (27. März 2007)

Hi hier bekommt man den perl für 271 inc versand bei vorkasse.

http://www.bike-components.de/catalog/MTB/Federelemente/Pearl+3.1+D%E4mpfer

mfg Steff


----------



## Richi2000 (27. März 2007)

ist zwar etwas off topic ab schau doch einfach mal wegen der Jacke hier rein.
http://www.outdoorfan.de/
Unter Bekleidung/Jacken/Windbreaker bekommst du eine solchen Windbreaker für 40Euro- hält warm, ist halbwegs wasserdicht (ich hab sie auch) und nicht zu teuer zum "schrotten".

@duerck:
ins 2006er Torque mit Dhx paßt der Nokian Gazzaloddi Jr in 2,6" rein! Kann ich empfehlen- Durchschlagschutz und Halt ohne Ende, die paar Gramm mehr stören beim Liften nicht!


----------



## JaniK (27. März 2007)

Hello!

I was reading this forum since my first wartezimmer for my canyon ES 2005. Now I am one happy owner of 2006 Torque. And I have the same problem with not enough progessive suspension like you guys. 

There is one quite simple and cheap solution. All you have to do is change AIR SLEEVE of fox dhx air for the one with smaller volume. It is the same one as on the Fox Float. Smaller volume of the main chamber improves progression. 
Generaly out of the box Dhx air works great on rising rate suspension bikes, but sucks on falling rate suspension bikes.

This year  Cannondale changed air sleeve for their Prophet MX 1.
You can see it here:
http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/07/cusa/mountain/prophetMX/model-7VE1MX.html

You can also reduce the volume by yourself. 
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=251551
(you have to registered to see the photos)

The cost of small air sleeve is around 30 euros and I am sure you can get it at  Toxoholics. 

It is cheaper solution than instaling Pearl shock.
Have a nice day..  


Jani from Slovenia.


----------



## Farodin (27. März 2007)

Ähm, ja. 
Sachen gibts... ich finde es klingt sehr interessant.
Aber wer von euch hat das mal gemacht oder hat Erfahrungen damit?!

Ich habe von so etwas noch nichts gelesen/gehört/etc...
Der Do-it-yourself Artikel hat aber irgendwas von "ich hab da mal was ausprobiert und ein bissl gebastelt".
Ich wollte meinen Dämpfer nicht wirklich gerne zerlegen (da ich davon einfach zu wenig Ahnung habe) aber ich werde den Toxo-Menschen bei Canyon mal darauf ansprechen ,wenn ich mein Bike abholen kann.
(Nebenbei ich habe immernoch keinen Bescheid von Canyon...die wollten mir ja innerhalb von 2Wochen mein Bike fertig machen und die Bremsscheiben umtauschen...es ist nun doch schon ein wenig länger her....(argh!!! der Drang zum Freeriden steigt!!!!)---> @Alpha du scheinst wohl mit 6 wochen nicht übertrieben zu haben...
Also überlegt es euch gut was ihr dem Menschen von Canyon über eure Bremsen erzählt,denn aus einer Woche Inspektion könnten schnell 6 oder mehr werden!!!


----------



## Farodin (27. März 2007)

Ach zu der Jacke...ich besitze eine Mammut Ultimate Pro Jacket mit Windstopper Membran.Die Jacke trage ich egt immer,auch zum biken. Sie ist recht robust,sehr atmungsaktiv und sieht gut aus!
Kostet allerdings ein wenig mehr,aber ich finde es lohnt sich...
Sie macht wirklich alles mit und ich habe sie auch den ganzen Winter getragen und den Sommer über.Du musst nur deine Kleidung darunter anpassen,also im Winter nen schönen Wollpulli und im Sommer was ärmelloses...und natürlich alles dazwischen..je nach Wetter eben.Wasserdicht und waschbar gaaanz wichtig ,nach der Matschtour  

Schau sie dir mal an...vll gefällt sie dir ja auch..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## löösns (28. März 2007)

hm, kann mir kaniks post mal jemand zusammenfassend übersetzen? es gibt da eine kleinere luftkammer, die man auch selber einbauen kann, die die progression des dämpfers verbessern soll?
hab noch nie von so nem teil gehört... aber naja.

ich muss auf jeden fall sagen: mein dämpfer find ich eigentlich super. es ist wahr, dass es ein wenig feingefühl brauch, das ding einzusatellen, aber ich hab inzwischen ein setup gefunden, das für mich stimmt. und die ewigen wipp motzer: wieviel wippt der dämpfer wirklich? ich weiss nicht wies bei euch ist, aber meiner wippt max 5mm. im sitzen. wem das zuviel ist, hat definitiv den falschen dämpfer! der muss nämlich einen mit lockout haben. der dann ganz hart ist. es gibt keinen dämpfer, der sensibel, dass man keinen kiesel mehr merkt und gleichzeitig keinen mm wippt bergauf, dazu keinen lockout hat...
meiner schlägt nicht durch, ist aber genügend sensibel für jede art singletrail. 
weiss nicht, ich glaube, canyon hätte wirklich besser daran getan, einen stahlfederdämpfer zu verbauen. aber nicht, weil so einer besser wäre, sondern einfach nicht so viele verstellmöglichkeiten bieten würde. die meisten, die hier motzen, kennen nicht mal alle möglichkeiten und deren wirkung am dämpfer und haben so null chance ihn richtig einzustellen. sind dann aber die die gleich mal losbrüllen, der dämpfer sei kacke!

die gutscheinkarte für den service (50 euro wofür bitte?? ölen und nachziehen?) hab ich als erstes weggeworfen nach 3 monaten warten auf mein bike. ist ja klar, dass das etwas länger dauert...

ich bin doppelt glücklich. einmal über mein bike und das andere mal darüber dass ich glücklich bin. vielen hier scheints nicht so zu gehen. ich glaube aber, dass in den meisten fällen nicht canyon schuld daran ist.


----------



## JaniK (28. März 2007)

löösns schrieb:


> hm, kann mir kaniks post mal jemand zusammenfassend übersetzen? es gibt da eine kleinere luftkammer, die man auch selber einbauen kann, die die progression des dämpfers verbessern soll?
> hab noch nie von so nem teil gehört... aber naja.



You get smaller volume of the main air chamber by changing outer air sleeve. Air sleeve is nothing but hollow tube that covers your shox. It is the standard part of every air shock. Fox has two different sizes of air sleeves. Smaller is standard on Fox RP23, Bigger is standard on Fox dhx air. If you check fox web site, you can compare the diameter of this two shocks.

http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_bicycle/bike_index.htm

I suggest changing fox part for a fox part. Cost is next to nothing, yet greatly improves progression of the shock. Cannondale did it for 2007, becase Phophet has also regresive type of suspension. I do not suggest that you do by yourself, but by Fox mechanic.

This change helps you ride your 2006 Torque with more sag,  or just avoiding bottoming out you shock.


----------



## Luzio (28. März 2007)

löösns schrieb:


> ich weiss nicht wies bei euch ist, aber meiner wippt max 5mm. im sitzen. wem das zuviel ist, hat definitiv den falschen dämpfer! der muss nämlich einen mit lockout haben. der dann ganz hart ist. es gibt keinen dämpfer, der sensibel, dass man keinen kiesel mehr merkt und gleichzeitig keinen mm wippt bergauf, dazu keinen lockout hat...
> [...] die meisten, die hier motzen, kennen nicht mal alle möglichkeiten und deren wirkung am dämpfer und haben so null chance ihn richtig einzustellen. sind dann aber die die gleich mal losbrüllen, der dämpfer sei kacke!



Der Pearl 3.3 wippt 0, und ist supersensibel. Das Motion Control funktioniert exzellent, den Lockout braucht man faktisch nicht, durchsacken ist passé und man muss nicht an die Druckgrenzen gehen um Durchschläge bei Drops zu vermeiden. Ich kenne alle Möglichkeiten des DHX, habe viel Zeit am Setup gesessen - aber im direkten Vergleich ist der Pearl (im Torque) einfach um Klassen besser. Und diverse Testberichte von Bikes mit dem DHX (reihenweise wird die Kinematik bemängelt), belegt einfach meinen Eindruck, dass der Dämpfer viel zu wenig Progressiv geworden ist. Ist nur meine Meinung, evtl hatte ich ein besonders lineares Modell erwischt, im direkten Vergleich macht mir das Torque mit Pearl aber viel mehr Spaß.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (28. März 2007)

Hey, ihr Torque-Putzer:

Habt ihr auch soviel Wasser im Rahmen, wenn ihr euer Torque abgesprüht habt? Ich weiss nicht, wo es überall rein läuft.. Aber ich muss jedesmal die wildestens Bewegungen machen, das Torque nach vorne/hinten neigen und auf den Kopf stellen, damit ich die Brühe rausbekomme.


----------



## Blackwater Park (28. März 2007)

is das bei euch eigentlich auch so ne sauerei mit der mulde auf dem tretlager? da sammelt sich bei schlechtem wetter immer der schlamm und quillt auf die kette, dann gibts dauernd chainsuck. oder is das nur bei mir so?


----------



## balticnor (28. März 2007)

Ich habe auch ständig Wasser im Rahmen, aber nicht nach dem Abspülen sondern das Schmodderwasser von der Fahrt durch Matsch und Dreck. Sattelstütze raus, ein paar mal auf den Kopf stellen und wieder zurück. dann gehts's. Fragt sich nur wie lange das Tretlager das mitmacht bei dem Modderwasser.

Rahmendreieck finde ich auch nicht schön. Der halbe Wald scheint sich darin zu verfangen  Aber Chain-Suck hatte ich noch nie.....

Und zum Schluß - habe mir jetzt auch einen Pearl 3.3 bestellt. Ich habe zwar keine hörbaren Durchschläge aber noch bevor ich im Wald bin habe ich schon an irgendeiner Bordsteinkante 80% des Federwegs genutzt. Auf dem Trail rauscht der Federweg nur so durch. Ich habe einige Test gelesen und muss auch sagen das der DHX bein einigen Bikes wohl nicht optimal zur Kinematik passt. Ich bin auf den Pearl sehr gespannt.

Aber auch mit dem DHX, das Torque ist absolut Geil und macht einfach nur Spaß  . Ob Touren mit 1500 Höhenmetern oder einfach nur Bergab. Es passt und kann mit mehr Progression nur noch besser werden.

Alle Aussagen spiegeln nur meine Meinung wieder.......


----------



## Farodin (28. März 2007)

Klar sammelt sich der Schmodder auf der Ablage überm Tretlager ,aber Chainsuck hatte ich auch noch nicht.

Das Wasser im Rahmen läuft teils durch die Schaltzughülsen im Rahmen wieder raus...ich hatte es nach dem Putzen bemerkt...hab mal ne Ladung Silikonspray reingegeben...vielleicht schützt es den Rahmen ein wenig,aber als ich sah wo das Wasser überall wieder rauslief dacht ich mir ,dass das da schon verdunsten wird...

Einen neuen Dämpfer würde ich mir persönlich nicht zulegen ich mag das Teil.
Vielleicht mal irgendwann spaßeshalber einen Stahdämpfer reinpacken und schaun was passiert....aber nicht in absehbarer Zeit.
Aber das Tuning mit der Hülse hört sich doch interessant an ,wenn es nur um 30 Euro kostet könnte man das doch mal ausprobieren..
Vonwegen Wippen gebe ich löösns recht mit PP wippts kaum bei richtiger Piggybefüllung!!

Mehr Biken -weniger schreiben bei dem Wetter,wa? Find ich  gut ,man merkt doch wie zäh die Antworten kommen ^^,bei so einer Neuigkeit!

Ride Hard


----------



## cos75 (29. März 2007)

Dass der Reifen mit dem Pearl, trotz mehr Hub als beim DHX, nirgends anschlägt, glaube ich liegt daran, dass man beim Pearl nicht den vollen Hub nutzen kann.
Bei meinem Pearl im ESX kann ich auch mit wenig Druck (40% Sag) nur 40mm von 50mm Hub nutzen, was stolze 20% oder 3cm vom Federweg sind, die ich nicht nutzen kann. Ich vermute das liegt an dem Durchschlagelastomer in der Luftkammer, der zumindest mit meinem Gewicht nicht voll komprimiert werden kann. Ein Freund der etwas schwerer als ich bin hat jetzt auch ein ESX mit Pearl, mal sehen ob bei ihm auch 1cm Hub ungenutzt bleiben.


----------



## Hennin (29. März 2007)

cos75 schrieb:


> Dass der Reifen mit dem Pearl, trotz mehr Hub als beim DHX, nirgends anschlägt, glaube ich liegt daran, dass man beim Pearl nicht den vollen Hub nutzen kann.
> Bei meinem Pearl im ESX kann ich auch mit wenig Druck (40% Sag) nur 40mm von 50mm Hub nutzen, was stolze 20% oder 3cm vom Federweg sind, die ich nicht nutzen kann. Ich vermute das liegt an dem Durchschlagelastomer in der Luftkammer, der zumindest mit meinem Gewicht nicht voll komprimiert werden kann. Ein Freund der etwas schwerer als ich bin hat jetzt auch ein ESX mit Pearl, mal sehen ob bei ihm auch 1cm Hub ungenutzt bleiben.



Man kann aus dem Pearl aber die Luft raus lassen und ihn zusammenstauchen... dann sieht man ob was anschlägt 
Und das tut es eben nicht mit dem Pearl.

Und an die Vorredner die den DHX verteidigen. Was meint ihr warum Canyon das 2007 er Torque von der Kinematik her so verändert hat? Damit eben mehr Progression da ist und man nicht lineare Luft und Stahldämpfer bis zum äußersten ausreizen muss was die Luftdrücke angeht...
Ich bin super zu frieden mit dem Pearl(fahre ihn mit 3 Bar Druck). Super Ansprechen und keinen Durchschlag. Was will man mehr...

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Deleted 39826 (29. März 2007)

Gegen das wippen half bei mir nur eins: den DHX auf maximal 20% sag begrenzen. bei 30% sag wippte das dign auc h5mm. bei 20% sag kaum sichtbar. den piggy würd ich nicht so stark befüllen, sonst ist das ding kaum sensibel. dann lieber mehr druck in der hauptkammer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## balticnor (31. März 2007)

Ich habe heute meinen Pearl 3.3 bekommen. Der Einbau raubte mir den letzten Nerv. Ich habs dann aber doch irgendwann wieder alles zusammengetüdelt.
4 Bar bei 70Kg. Nur eben schnell ne kleine Runde. Der erste Eindruck.
G E N I A L  

Der Dämpfer wertet das Torque auf jeden Fall positiv auf. Im laufe der nächsten Woche werde ich mal die Sprungtauglichkeit prüfen


----------



## Deleted 39826 (31. März 2007)

sagt mal. bringt bei euch die low/highspeed druckstufe an der fox van irgendwas? ich merk da keinen unterschied..


----------



## s-flo (1. April 2007)

also bei der lowspeed merkt man find ich nicht so den großen unterschied, wirkt sich ja eigtl auch nur beim bremsen aus. aber die highspeed ist schon ganz praktisch um die gabel auf das jeweilige gelände abzustimmen.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (1. April 2007)

ist highspeed der kleine oder grosse knubbel?


----------



## DukeTB (1. April 2007)

balticnor schrieb:


> Ich habe heute meinen Pearl 3.3 bekommen.


Hallo

Wo hast Du den Pearl 3.3 erworben?
Die gängigen Shops haben nur den 3.1
In der e-Bucht siehts auch schlecht aus.

MfG DukeTB


----------



## s-flo (1. April 2007)

highspeed lässt sich am großen knopf einstellen


----------



## [email protected] (2. April 2007)

Hi, hier zum Beispiel http://shop.cnc-bike.de/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=1366&osCsid=7fb33558b51662e952e3898842b4f7ba

Mfg


----------



## balticnor (2. April 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hi, hier zum Beispiel http://shop.cnc-bike.de/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=1366&osCsid=7fb33558b51662e952e3898842b4f7ba
> 
> Mfg



Genau da ist er her. Ich habe hab den Dämpfer heute den ganzen vormittag gecheckt. Ich bin begeistert. Drops ohne Durchschlag, super ansprechverhalten, alles bei 4 Bar Druck (70 Kg). Der blaue Hebel für das Motion Control bzw. Lockout funktioniert perfekt. Das war eine lohnende Investition


----------



## Astaroth (5. April 2007)

Servus,
was muss ich genau machen wenn ich den Fox Dämpfer hinten ausbauen will? Bin am überlegen wieviele andere hier einen anderen Dämpfer hinten einzubauen.
Was gibt es den neues im Bezug auf das krumme Sattelrohr? Canyon hat doch mal von einer "Entschädigung" gesprochen wenn ich mich nicht irre.

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackwater Park (5. April 2007)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Was gibt es den neues im Bezug auf das krumme Sattelrohr? Canyon hat doch mal von einer "Entschädigung" gesprochen wenn ich mich nicht irre.



das würd mich auch mal interessieren, das letzte mir bekannte stand is der hier:



> Für die (wenigen) 2006er Modelle mit nicht komplett versenkbarer Stütze arbeite ich noch an einer Lösung.



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=254016


----------



## balticnor (5. April 2007)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Servus,
> was muss ich genau machen wenn ich den Fox Dämpfer hinten ausbauen will? Bin am überlegen wieviele andere hier einen anderen Dämpfer hinten einzubauen.
> 
> MfG
> Astaroth



Die obere Aufnahme war ganz einfach mit zwei Imbus zu lösen. Bei der unteren Aufnahme habe ich etwas improvisiert mit zwei Nägeln ein Stück Holz und einer Zange. OK, OK..... was besseres fiel mir für diese komischen Muttern nicht ein. Beim reindrücken der Schraube habe ich dann dann folgende Reihenfolge für gut befunden. Erst dir Unterlegscheibe dann den schwarzen Distanzring. Da ich grobmotoriker bin fand ich das alles sehr nervend und ich musste schon ein wenig fluchen.........


----------



## Deleted 39826 (5. April 2007)

Hab die Stütze um ca 5 cm abgeschnitten. Ist natürlich nicht die welt's lösung.

Geht auch immer noch schwer rein, aber wenigstens tiefer als vorher. 

 besonders da im vgl zum ES7 dort die stütze wie ein stein ins loch plumpst, nicht von innen liegenden Graten verkratzt war und durch die Enge auch nicht beim Verstellen der Sitzhöhe durch die Reibung Ent-Anodisiert wird.

Schade.


----------



## Richi2000 (5. April 2007)

Das sind mal interessante Neuigkeiten - von wegen Entschädigung etc.- würde mich zum Beispiel ganz gern als Tester für einen neuen Rahmen (von 2007) zur Verfügung stellen.. 
Na wie weit geht bei euch denn die Sattelstütze nicht rein? Bei mir (Rahmengröße L) stoppt sie ca. 1cm cm unterhalb der Sattelbefestigung. 2 cm kürzer und ich würd nichtmal merken, daß es das "Problem" gibt. Die Skalierung ist bei meiner Stütze auch schon so gut wie hinüber, obwohl ich die Stütze wegen Sturzgefahr so gut wie immer im Sitzrohr versteckt halte Es läßt sich wohl nicht vermeiden, daß sich das abscheuert, Fett hin oder her, Dreck kommt doch immer ins Sitzrohr. Schaut zwar nicht so toll aus mit zerkratztem Rohr, stört mich jetzt aber nicht umwerfend beim Fahren. Die Gabel ist an den Standrohren nach intensivem Baumkontakt eh schon zerkratzt da kommts auf diese unsichtbaren Mängel im Innenraum des Sitzrohrs auch nicht mehr an.
Grüße Richi


----------



## Deleted 39826 (5. April 2007)

Die STütze am ES mach ich sicher genauso oft hoch und runter. Aufm Es sind 2x soviel KM wie auf dem Torque. Da sieht die Stütze wie neu aus, am Torque wie abgeschmiergelt. Zum Glück hab ich die Syntace am ES und die Thomson am Torque - hab getauscht. Die Syntace gefällt mir optisch weniger.


----------



## löösns (11. April 2007)

@hennin: ich vetretidige den dhx, weil ich ihn perfekt fahren kann! ich habe überhaupt keinen grund geld fü einen anderen dämpfer auszugeben. die paar mm die das fahrwerk im steilsten uphill und wiegetritt wippt, stören mich kein bisschen, durchsacken habe ich nicht und durchschlagen tut auch nichts. trotzdem ist der dämpfer sensibel und nutzt bei normalem dh 80%. ich hab recht viel druck drin und wie linear die kennlinie ist, kann ich und (wahrscheinlich) auch die wenigsten hier objektiv erkennen. ganz klar ist die 06er kinematik nicht sehr progressiv, deshalb wurde es geändert. trotzdem macht mich mein torque glücklich!

zum wasser und dreck: ja, der dreck sammelt sich bei mir auch massenweise auf der bank ab, jetzt im frühling ist es aber auch extrem und chainsuck oder sowas musste ich gott sei dank auch noch nie erleben. zum wasser: hinten unter dem sattelschnellspanner gibts einen kleinen schlitz, der ja das klemmen ermöglicht. ich denke mal, dass da der grösste teil wasser eintritt. das ist aber bei den meisten bikes so, weshalb ich immer schon von anfang an diese ritze mit einem stück tape zuklebe. nach dem abspritzen (nach jeder tour) stelle ich das bike dann ein wenig an die sonne (falls vorhanden) dann verdunstet das wenige wasser im rohrsatz schnell. bei zu wenig sonne: sattelrohr raus und neben den heizkörper oder sonst irgendwo in der warmen stube stehen lassen, dann gehts auch raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hennin (11. April 2007)

@löösns
Wenn du gut damit zurecht kommst ist es doch super

Ich kann halt nur von mir sprechen und für mich bedeutet der Tausch von Dhx air zum Pearl ein performance und finanzielles Plus. Und das "wippen" beim DHX air das bei mir nicht oder nur wenig festzustellen war hat mich nie gestöhrt. Einziger Kritikpunkt war für mich am DHX air die geringe Progression bei gleichzeitig nicht so sensieblem Ansprechverhalten wie ich es mir erhofft habe.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## thory (11. April 2007)

Hennin schrieb:


> ...Einziger Kritikpunkt war für mich am DHX air die geringe Progression bei gleichzeitig nicht so sensieblem Ansprechverhalten wie ich es mir erhofft habe.
> 
> ...


So schön es ist, daß es doch eine Lösung gibt für den Torque 2006 Hinterbau so blamabel für Canyon ist es m.E. dass die Nutzer da ganz selbstständig drauf kommen mussten. Wenn man sich die Geschichte der Hinterbau Kinematik noch mal vor Augen führt: in ersten Fahrberichten in der Bike wurde bereits die Durchschlag Neigung moniert. So richtig ernst genommen haben wir - die Fans und Kunden - das dann doch nicht. Stellungnahmen von Canyon hier im Forum waren Unverständnis, man könne doch soviele Parameter am DHX einstellen etc. Als dann die Freeride das Torque 3 getestet hat, wurde diese Kinematikschwäche den Koblenzern dann wohl nachgewiesen. Und der Test (der vermutlich massiv den Torque Umsatz beeinträchtigt haben dürfte) Seitens Canyon als "richtig gut bewertet". Mit Bobby Root kaufte sich Canyon dann das entsprechende know how ein um das Torque für 2007 zu perfektionieren.

Der Pearl düfte eine ähnliche Fehlkonstruktion sein, aber zusammen mit dem Torque 2006 Hinterbau gemäß Euren Berichten zu einem perfekten Kinematik führen.

Auf der einen Seite lernt Canyon wirklich schnell aus den Fehlern und zog für das nächste Modelljahr die richtigen Konsequenzen.

Auf der anderen Seite geht Canyon mit den Bestandskunden "fire-and-forget" mässig um. Nach dem Test in der Freeride hätte Canyon als Hersteller auf eine Lösung wie den "Pearl" kommen müssen und den Kunden ein attraktives Angebot zur Umrüstung machen können.

Wenn ich mir hier die Postings von Canyon zu diesem Thema vergegenwärtige dann glaube ich nicht, daß Canyon von Anfang an verstanden hat, welcher bug mit diesem zu kurzen Umlenkhebel tatsächlich konstruiert wurde. Das wurde den Koblenzern erst so im März-Mai 2006 klar. Danach gab es auch seitens Canyon keine Kommentare mehr zur Torque Kinematik. 

Gruss


----------



## Deleted 39826 (11. April 2007)

Deswegen gibts für dich auch nach zahlreichen Umbauversuchen am 2006er nun ein 2007er Torque?


----------



## balticnor (11. April 2007)

thory schrieb:


> ......Der Pearl düfte eine ähnliche Fehlkonstruktion sein, aber zusammen mit dem Torque 2006 Hinterbau gemäß Euren Berichten zu einem perfekten Kinematik führen.
> ......
> Gruss



Der Pearl ist mir Sicherheit keine Fehlkontruktion. Anstatt ein neues Torque zu kaufen kann man aber auf jden Fall besser einen passenderen Dämpfer kaufen. Der Pearl kitzelt aus dem Torque im Downhill und beim springen jedenfalls ordentlich was raus und bergauf......  

Aber egal, was solls. Wäre das Torque gleich mit dem Pearl ausgeliefert worden wäre dieses Thema wahrscheinlich nie ins Leben gerufen worden.


----------



## thory (12. April 2007)

balticnor schrieb:


> Der Pearl ist mir Sicherheit keine Fehlkontruktion.



... dem Torque 2006 fehlt die Progression - der Pearl hat davon zuviel - zusammen das ideale Paar.



balticnor schrieb:


> Anstatt ein neues Torque zu kaufen kann man aber auf jden Fall besser einen passenderen Dämpfer kaufen.


... ich habe mir das doch wegen dem neuen schiftzug bestellt 

Im Ernst: ich bemängel in meinem Posting das es von Canyon keinerlei Lösung oder support für die 2006er Torque fahrer gibt. Ich bezweifle nicht, daß der Pearl im Torque 2006 der bessere und geeignete Dämpfer ist. 
Jedoch Pearlfahrer mit anderen Rädern (progressiver Kinematik)  beklagen durchaus, daß sie mit dem Pearl den vollen Federweg nicht ausnutzen können.

Gruss


----------



## Batzen99 (12. April 2007)

Hey Leute könnte mir mal jemand sagen worin sich der Perl 3.1 und der 3.3 unterscheiden.

thx
Steff


----------



## Hennin (12. April 2007)

Batzen99 schrieb:


> Hey Leute könnte mir mal jemand sagen worin sich der Perl 3.1 und der 3.3 unterscheiden.
> 
> thx
> Steff



Der Pearl 3.1 hat ein Rädchen mit dem man das Flootgate einstellen kann. Der 3.3er hat zusätzlich noch einen Hebel mit dem man das Flootgate auf offen, aktiviert und Lockaut stellen kann. So kannst du schneller die Plattform zuschalten. Aber sonst bringt das nichts.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Luzio (12. April 2007)

Ich finde den Hebel am 3.3 wirklich genial, kann man doch im Bruchteil einer Sekunde in den Downhill Modus (=offen) gehen - und das Floodgate weiter zugedreht lassen für Uphill Passagen. Muss ja schon an der Gabel so viel drehen Aber auch der 3.1 ist sicherlich eine sehr gute Wahl...


----------



## Astaroth (12. April 2007)

Servus,
würde sich der Aufpreis vom HVR200 zum Pearl3,3 rechnen?
Mit wieviel NM muss man die Schrauben für den Dämpfer wieder anziehen?

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## [email protected] (12. April 2007)

Der HVR200 ist allein geshen bestimmt der bessere Dämpfer, nur wird er das Problem mit der Progression nicht lösen, da bei diesem Dämpfer DT Swiss auch versucht hat eine möglichst lineare Kennlinie zu schaffen.

Merke wir brauchen einen möglichst progressiven Dämpfer  

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (14. April 2007)

Servus,
welche Einbaulänge bräuchte ich für den Pearl, 222mm oder?
Wie sieht es mit den Buchsen aus welche brauche ich da ?

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Hennin (14. April 2007)

Jo, du brauchst 222 Einbaulänge. Buchsen bin ich mir nicht sicher, ich hatte nagefragt und gesagt bekommen das ich 22,2mm X M8 Buchsen nehmen soll(so steht es übrigens auch auf der Rechnung). Aber die waren 2/10 tel mm zu breit. Ich hab sie dann selber runtergefeilt auf 22mm und jetzt passen sie. 

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Astaroth (14. April 2007)

Servus,
OK und vielen Dank @Hennin!!!

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Richi2000 (15. April 2007)

Morgähn!
3 Fragen: 
-Hat eigentlich nur das 2007 Modell vom Pearl die extrem proressive Kennlinie oder haben die die 2006er Modelle auch?
-Rechnet sich das Upgrade vom 3.1 zum 3.3? Die Federung, Dämpfung ist ja die selbe, einzig der Helbel ist "neu".
-Hatte gestern bei einer goilen 1500 Hm Vertridingtour (Bilder in Kürze) plötzlichen Druckverlust an der Vorderbremse, der sich dann aber wieder aufgebaut hat-Fading?

Grüße Richi
PS: Biken macht süchtig!


----------



## Deleted 39826 (15. April 2007)

hebel ist cool.


----------



## Luzio (15. April 2007)

Die Pearl Dämpfer aus 2006 u. 2007 sind absolut baugleich (siehe Sram Homepage). Da man beim 3.3 die Floodgate Einstellung unverändert lassen kann und per Hebel für Downhills binnen einer Sekunde auf "offen" stellen kann, würde ich den 3.3 absolut bevorzugen. Bei längeren Touren ist der Hebel bei mir im Dauereinsatz. Bei mir haben auch die Buchsen mit 22,2 mm gepasst, war aber schon etwas kompliziert. Mit dem Pearl 3.3 hast du quasi ein kleines Ransom.


----------



## Astaroth (15. April 2007)

Servus,
i glaub i hol mir doch noch den Pearl 3.3 den mit dem Fox komm ich einfach nicht klar !!!

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## balticnor (16. April 2007)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Servus,
> i glaub i hol mir doch noch den Pearl 3.3 den mit dem Fox komm ich einfach nicht klar !!!
> 
> MfG
> Astaroth



Das ist eine gute Entscheidung


----------



## balticnor (16. April 2007)

Richi2000 schrieb:


> Morgähn!
> ..........
> -Hatte gestern bei einer goilen 1500 Hm Vertridingtour (Bilder in Kürze) plötzlichen Druckverlust an der Vorderbremse, der sich dann aber wieder aufgebaut hat-Fading?
> 
> ...



Ganz klar - Fading
Hatte bis jetzt immer nur starke Geruchsentwicklung an den Bremsen. Zum Glück noch kein Fading


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thory (16. April 2007)

Richi2000 schrieb:


> -Hatte gestern bei einer goilen 1500 Hm Vertridingtour (Bilder in Kürze) plötzlichen Druckverlust an der Vorderbremse, der sich dann aber wieder aufgebaut hat-Fading?




Hei Richi:

war das so, daß Du den Hebel plötzlich bis zum Anschlag durchziehen konntest, ohne das die Bremse bremste? Und mit Pump-Bewegungen konntest Du den Druck wieder aufbauen? Wenn es so war: kein Fading. 
Das kenne ich auch, die Juicy muss penibelst entlüftet werden. Funktioniert aber ganz gut, wenn Du es genauso machst wie von Avid beschrieben. Fading ist eher eine nachlassende Bremsleistung, d.h. steigende Handkraft. Dies kommt bei der Juicy gerne zusammen mit nervtötendem Sound. 
Wenn es so ist wie Du es beschreibst bzw wie ich Deine Beschreibung interprtiere, dann kannst Du das durch perfektes Entlüften vermeiden.

Gruss


----------



## Richi2000 (16. April 2007)

Ok, dürfte wohl Luft im System sein. Bin letzhin gegen einen Baum geknallt  und hab mir dabei das Bremskabel geknickt. Da dürfte wohl was passiert sein. Mit Pumpbewegungen konnte das Problem wieder gelöst werden. Werde dann jetzt aber doch ein neues Kabel einziehen und entlüften. Danke!


----------



## Astaroth (18. April 2007)

Servus,
an alle die den DHX AIR gegen einen anderen Dämpfer getauscht haben: mit wievielen NM habt ihr dann die Schrauben wieder angezogen die den Dämpfer halten 

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Hennin (18. April 2007)

Zieh die einfach nach Gefühl an. Aber nicht zu fest. Und dann nach der ersten Toour nochmal nachziehen. Habs auch so gemacht und hält...

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Astaroth (18. April 2007)

Servus @Hennin,
vielen Dank für deinen Hinweis und mit viel Glück kann ich am WE den Dämpfer austauschen !

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## [email protected] (18. April 2007)

Laut Canyon 12Nm...

Mein Pearl ist heut auch gekommen, habt ihr Originalbuchsen von RockShox oder selbgedrehte von CNC?

Meine Original RockShox Buchsen gehen sehr schwer in die Dämpferaugen...

Mfg Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hennin (18. April 2007)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Servus @Hennin,
> vielen Dank für deinen Hinweis und mit viel Glück kann ich am WE den Dämpfer austauschen !
> 
> MfG
> Astaroth



Sauber , dann mach aber auch mal ein paar Bilder. Will mal sehen wie der Dämpfer im schwarz anodisierten Rahmen kommt 



[email protected] schrieb:


> Laut Canyon 12Nm...
> 
> Mein Pearl ist heut auch gekommen, habt ihr Originalbuchsen von RockShox oder selbgedrehte von CNC?
> 
> Meine Original RockShox Buchsen gehen sehr schwer in die Dämpferaugen...




Also ich hab den Dämpfer vom KHUJAND aus dem Forum und der hat mir selbst gedrehte mitgeliefert. Die gingen nur mim Schraubstock ins Dämpferauge.  Aber ohne Probleme...


----------



## Richi2000 (19. April 2007)

Grüß euch!
So der Pearl ist bestellt, wird dann morgen geliefert und auch gleich eingebaut. Hoffentlich die erhoffte Verbesserung!
Greets Richi


----------



## FloImSchnee (19. April 2007)

Hennin schrieb:


> Der Pearl 3.1 hat ein Rädchen mit dem man das Flootgate einstellen kann. Der 3.3er hat zusätzlich noch einen Hebel mit dem man das Flootgate auf offen, aktiviert und Lockaut stellen kann. So kannst du schneller die Plattform zuschalten. Aber sonst bringt das nichts.


Kann man denn den 3.1er auch ganz offen fahren? (--> wenn man das Floodgate-Rädchen auf die schwächste Stufe stellt, ist es dann deaktiviert?)



@astaroth: Schraubensicherung nicht vergessen.


----------



## [email protected] (19. April 2007)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=269930

Mfg


----------



## schuh (20. April 2007)

Hi,

bin heute gerade wieder das erste mal nach dem Winter im Forum und dann baut ihr hier schon die kompletten Torques um!  

Lohnt sich das mit dem Umbau? Bin wirklich am überlegen...

Klingt schon gut, mehr Progression => mehr auszunützender Federweg + schnellere Verstellmöglichkeiten bei fast gleichem Ansprechverhalten...

Hätte noch ein paar Fragen zu:

Also ich bestell mir ein den Dämpfer für 300 Euro, bau den Fox DHX air raus, den Pearl rein und gut ist?
Was kann ich mit dem Fox dann machen? Werd ich den noch gut los?
Gibt es sonst was zu beachten?


Von mehr Progression, und der Möglichkeit alles mit einem Hebel verstellen zu können träum ich zugegeben schon länger!

Hab mir gerade mal das Bild von Hennin T1 mit Pearl rausgesucht. Muss ja sagen der Fox macht optisch schon mehr her.... aber mein Rad ist ja nicht zum anschauen sondern muss funktionieren ;-)

@Astaroth: Hast du vielleicht mal ein Bild von deinem schwarzen Torque mit dem Umbau, wo man das ganze Rad sieht?

Danke,

Gruß Thomas


----------



## schuh (20. April 2007)

Ach, eine Frage hätte ich noch:

Bin gerade dran mein Torque für die neues Saison fit zu machen (zugegeben etwas spät), und brauch dringend neue Reifen.

Was würdet ihr mir für mein T2 empfehlen? 

Soll ich wieder den selben Fat Albert bestellen der drauf war, oder gibt es bessere Alternativen?
War soweit eigentlich zufrieden...


----------



## thory (20. April 2007)

schuh schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Was würdet ihr mir für mein T2 empfehlen?
> 
> ...


Hm, wenn Du damit zufrieden warst dann behalte die doch! Hängt wohl auch davon ab was Du mit dem Rad vor hast. Ich fahre entweder Big Betty oder eine Kombi aus High Roller (2,5) hinten und Al Mighty (2,6) vorne. Je nach Tour und Trail-Bedingungen. 

Gruss


----------



## Luzio (20. April 2007)

@ schuh: hier mein Torque2 mit Pearl 3.3. Kann mich nur wiederholen, das Rad fährt sich mit Pearl um Längen besser als mit dem DHX Air...


----------



## schuh (20. April 2007)

Danke Luzio! 

Führt wohl keine Weg am Umbau vorbei!

Was hast du mit dem DHX Air gemacht?
Muss man beim Umbau irgendwas "basteln" oder geht das wirklich "einfach":
Schrauben auf, Dämpfer raus, neuer Dämpfer rein, Schrauben rein?

(Nicht dass ich es nicht gelesen hätte, will nur nochmal sicher gehen bevor ich bestell)

@Thory:
Ich fahr im Moment leider vorallem Torque unwürdig durch den Wald und auf Feldwegen und so gut wie nie in echten Bergen/ Fels /Trails da ich das nächste Jahr in Würzburg verbring, und hier gibt es einfach nichts Torque würdiges.
Denke da kommt es vorallem auf einen möglichst geringen Abrollwiederstand bei akzeptabler Pannentauglichkeit an.
Da ist dann der Fat Albert wohl die sinnvollstere Wahl?


----------



## Luzio (20. April 2007)

Den Dhx habe ich einem Freund verkauft. Wollte ihn erst als Austauschdämpfer behalten, aber schon nach den ersten Kilometern war ich so vom Pearl überzeugt, dass ich den Fox gleich verkauft habe. Den würde ich eh nie mehr im Torque fahren. Der Umbau war relativ problemlos - einen Nagel per Zange von Kopf und Spitze befreien, mit zwei Zangen umbiegen, damit kann man dann die Mutter am Dämpferende fixieren und die Schraube raus (und später wieder rein) drehen. Beim Einbau wird es etwas eng und es ist schon eine Fummelei, die Unterlegscheiben wieder an Ort und Stelle zu bekommen. Ist aber alles machbar, nur etwas Geduld. Viel Glück schon mal, der Umbau lohnt sich auf alle Fälle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (20. April 2007)

schuh schrieb:


> Ich fahr im Moment leider vorallem Torque unwürdig durch den Wald und auf Feldwegen und so gut wie nie in echten Bergen/ Fels /Trails ....


Na dann tut's ja eh ein 1,6er oder 2" Slick...


----------



## schuh (20. April 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Na dann tut's ja eh ein 1,6er oder 2" Slick...



 Eigentlich hast du ja recht, aber wegen der Optik quäl ich mich lieber mit übler Downhillbereifung rum...


----------



## Richi2000 (20. April 2007)

Wollte heute meinen neuen Dämpfer einbauen und bin gleich mal gescheitert. 
1. Die alten Achsen der Dämpferaufnahme waren grausam verbogen, so daß ich die mal gar nicht einfach rausdrehen konnte, sonder rausgeklopft und vorerst wieder geradegebogen werden mußten.
2. Die Dämpferbuchsen sind mal wieder für alle Hersteller toll genormt und deshalb werden nächste Woche auch neue Buchsen für den Pear fällig- ohne Fummelzwischendistanzstücke und sonstigen Ramsch!
3. Die Achsbefestigung ist supereinfach wieder festzuschrauben, man braucht ja eh kein Spezialwerkzeug (klar kann man eine Spitzzange etc. in die Löcher stecken und so die Gegenmutter festhalten- professionell ist was anderes). Gerade benutzerfreundlich (wer hat schon so ein Supertool mit auf Tour, wenn sich mal was löst?) find ich die Lösung nicht!

Zum Pearl:
Rein optisch finde ich die Schubstange (das Teil, das in den Dämpfer geschoben wird) kürzer als beim Dhx- täuscht mich die Optik?

Grüße Richi


----------



## Hennin (20. April 2007)

Richi2000 schrieb:


> Rein optisch finde ich die Schubstange (das Teil, das in den Dämpfer geschoben wird) kürzer als beim Dhx- täuscht mich die Optik?



Sollte eigentlich nicht so sein. Die ist etwas dicker, könnte deswegen so wirken.


----------



## thory (20. April 2007)

schuh schrieb:


> @Thory:
> Ich fahr im Moment leider vorallem Torque unwürdig durch den Wald und auf Feldwegen und so gut wie nie in echten Bergen/ Fels /Trails da ich das nächste Jahr in Würzburg verbring, und hier gibt es einfach nichts Torque würdiges.
> Denke da kommt es vorallem auf einen möglichst geringen Abrollwiederstand bei akzeptabler Pannentauglichkeit an.
> Da ist dann der Fat Albert wohl die sinnvollstere Wahl?



Würde ich so sehen, vielleicht auch 2.4er NN? Die verschleissen aber deutlich schneller - jedenfalls nach meiner Erfahrung mit den NN 2,25 am Epic. Aber Grip und Rollwiderstand erscheinen mir sehr gut.

Gruss


----------



## schuh (20. April 2007)

Danke!

Werd wohl die FA nehmen, die haben sie einigermassen bewährt.

Bezgl des Pearl:

Bestell ich da einfach bei CNC den Dämpfer mit 222mm Einbaulänge und gut ist?

Brauch ich noch "Buchsen", oder bestell ich ohne? 
Sollte ich sonst noch irgendwas mitbestellen?

Hat einer den Dämpfer irgendwo billger gesehen als die 299,-?


Danke
Thomas


----------



## Hennin (21. April 2007)

Du brauchst auf jeden Fall passende Buchsen. 22,2mm X M8


----------



## Astaroth (21. April 2007)

Servus,
bin schon gespannt ob mir heute der Postbote endlich den neuen Dämpfer vorbei bringt!?!

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Deleted 39826 (21. April 2007)

thory schrieb:


> Würde ich so sehen, vielleicht auch 2.4er NN? Die verschleissen aber deutlich schneller - jedenfalls nach meiner Erfahrung mit den NN 2,25 am Epic. Aber Grip und Rollwiderstand erscheinen mir sehr gut.
> 
> Gruss



kann ich nicht bestätigen. verschleiss ist bei beiden reifen fast gleich.

ich hab diverse kommentare über NN 2,4, fat albert und albert geschrieben.

fazit: bei kernigem geläuf, lieber FA. bei kaum flankengefahr gerne die NN - sind gute reifen. durchstich gegen dornen ist nach testergebnissen gleich. hast du da jedoch probleme mit, musst du dir was anderes überlegen. (milch,pannenschutzschlauch, dickere gummis..)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (21. April 2007)

Servus,
Postbote war da, Dämpfer ist da und soeben eingebaut 

Zum Ausbau: very easy
Zum Einbau: very sch...e

Hab eine Beilagscheibe nicht mehr reinbekommen , bin jetzt mal eine kleine Testrunde ohne der besagten Beilagscheibe gefahren und musste keine Nachteile feststellen aber Sicherheitshalber nehm ich mir von der Arbeit noch eine Distanzscheibe mit die wird mit Sicherheit leichter rein zum fummeln sein als die besagte Beilagscheibe. Was mir sofort aufgefallen ist das der Dämpfer immer ppfftt tut sobald er einfedert. Gibt sich das noch? 
Was bewirkt das Floodgate am Dämpfer?

Was mir gleich mal positiv aufgefallen ist das man den Dämpfer nicht bis zum bersten aufpumpen muss um nicht durchzuschlagen aber das haben ja schon andere hier gepostet und ich kann das jetzt voll und ganz bestätigen. Bei meinen ca.80KG Kampfgewicht hab ich dem Dämpfer ca. 5 bar spendiert (was mal so grob einstellt ist, feinjustage kommt noch) und da bin ich mal einen kleinen Drop gesprungen und hatte nach dem Drop noch immer genügend Reserven am Dämpfer was ich beim Fox nicht mehr hatte.


Neuer Dämpfer  











Die Optik persönlich fand ich beim Fox besser 

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Hennin (21. April 2007)

Sieht doch Goil aus  

Mit dem Flootgate kannst du den Öfluss??(glaub ich) regulieren und somit Wippen unterdrücken-bis komplet lock out machen... probiers doch einfach aus...

Kannst ja die Distanzscheiben etwas abschleifen, würd das aber auf beiden Seiten dann gleichmäßig machen da der Dämpfer sonst schief sitzt was nich besonders gut ist für den Dämpfer.

Den Einbau fand ich auch ziemlich fummelig und ich bin nicht grad linkig^^


----------



## Deleted 39826 (21. April 2007)

beim ausbau: muss man da am schlitten alle 3 schrauben rausfummeln oder nur die bei der dämpferbuchse?

ja, das pfftt / schmatz am pearl hab ich auch am ES. ist normal.


----------



## Astaroth (21. April 2007)

Servus,
es reicht wenn man die zwei Schrauben entfernt die den Dämpfer halten.
Habe heute noch die zweite Beilagscheibe wieder eingebaut die ich beim erstenmal nicht reinbekommen habe!
Den Dämpfer hab ich mit ca. 60PSI befüllt bei einem Kampfgewicht von ca. 80KG. Das ergibt bei mir einen Sag von ca. 16-17mm was in etwa 25% entspricht. Bin damit bis jetzt die gleichen Drops gesprungen wie mit dem Fox nur mit dem kleinen aber feinen Unterschied das ich immer noch genügend Restfederweg hab was beim Fox nicht der Fall war. Also von mir eine klare Kaufempfehlung der Pearl für das Torque!!!

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## [email protected] (22. April 2007)

Nabend,

so da mein Pearl nun auch letzten Donnerstag angekommen war hatte ich nun Samstag und Sonntag Zeit den Dämpfer zu testen.
Ich hatte mir nach den Berichten hier aus dem Forum schon einiges von dem Wechsel des DHX gegen den Pearl versprochen, aber schon die ersten Meter waren unglaublich. Der Hinterbau ist superaktiv und sensibel, es ist überhaupt kein vergleich mehr mit dem DHX. Wurzelpassagen auf denen der Hinterbau immer wieder versprungen ist sind nun beinahe eben, man kann erheblich schnelller drüber. Und auch bei Drops kann man machen was man will die letzten 6mm Hub gibt der Dämpfer nicht her. Ich fahre nun mit ca.35% Sag und trotzdem kann ich droppen und springen ohne mir Sorgen machen zu müssen. Die selben Schlüsselstellen wo mir der DHX immer wieder durchgeschlagen ist, haben ihren Schreck verloren. Und den DHX habe ich mit 20% Sag gefahren. Ich wiege mit Jacket, Helm und Rucksack ca. 68-69 Kilo und fahre den Pearl mit lächerlichen 3 Bar.

Falls jemand den Unterschied selber ausprobieren will und aus meiner Gegend kommt, ich bin eigendlich jedes Wochenende im Deister also nur fragen...

@Hennin 

Du hast doch Fotos von deinem Dämpfer komplett ohne Luft gemacht. Aber wie? Wenn ich die Luft ablasse und hinten einfedere muss ich die letzten 5mm selber zusammendrücken. Der Dämpfer sackt nicht von allein komplett zusammen. 


Mfg

P.S. Ich begreife nicht warum Canyon die späteren Torque nicht selber mit diesem Dämpfer ausgerüstet hat. Das problem war ja schließlich bekannt.


----------



## Astaroth (22. April 2007)

Servus @[email protected],
da kann ich nur sagen *"Herzlich Willkommen Im Club"* der glücklichen Torque (Pearl) Besitzer.
Einfach Unglaublich was ein andere Dämpfer aus dem Bike herausquetscht, der pure Wahnsinn!!!

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hennin (23. April 2007)

Da hab ich ja was losgetreten^^  

@[email protected]
Hab das Foto mit Selbstauslöser gemacht und  mich halb auf den Sattel gelegt das der Dämpfer komplett einfedert.


----------



## [email protected] (23. April 2007)

Hennin schrieb:


> Da hab ich ja was losgetreten^^



Hehe da hast du den RockShox Umsatz kräftig angekurbelt...

Mein Dank ist dir auch sicher... mit dem Pearl kommt mir der Hinterbau sogar potenter vor als die 36iger 

Mfg


----------



## Richi2000 (24. April 2007)

Hallo Leute!
So hab heute meinen Pearl 3.1 eingebaut (s..... Buchsen) und bin erstmal probegerollt.
erster Eindruck wie nach den ganzen Hymnen: Ansprechverhalten, Lockout....super positiv! 
Hab jetzt zu Hause den Sag eingestellt und dabei die Luft ganz abgelassen, den Dämpfer bis zum Anschlag komprimiert und dabei den Gummiring nur um ca.55mm verschieben können- demnach hab ich nur 55mm Hub?! Da ist doch was faul!! Eigentlich sollte der Gummi doch 66mm verschoben werden oder kann ich den Dämpfer wegen dem Isolite Cusion nicht ganz zusammendrücken? Wie schauts da bei euch aus- beim DHX mit 63mm Hub konnte man den Ring auch um genau diese 63mm verschieben?!
Bitte meßt mal bei euch nach und sagt mir, daß mein Dämpfer nicht blos popelige 142mm FW hergibt!
Richi


----------



## [email protected] (24. April 2007)

Hi, habe gerade mal bei mir nachgeschaut... bei mir nutzt der Pearl ca. 63-64mm


----------



## Richi2000 (24. April 2007)

Danke! Bei mir im Geschäft haben sie gesagt, daß das Teil extra zusammengebaut wurde?! Ich dachte halt, daß die schon fertig geliefert werden, aber na gut, war mir egal. So wie das Ding jetzt dasteht ist es definitiv kein RS3.1 mit 66mm Hub! Werde das umgehend reklamieren.
Grüße Richi


----------



## [email protected] (24. April 2007)

Also der Dämpfer wird mit Sicherheit nicht erst im Laden zusammengebaut. Ich habe allerdings auch einen echten Nachrüstdämpfer und kein OEM. Der kam bei mir ein einer schicken RockShox Box mit Original Dämpferpumpe.

Mfg


----------



## Richi2000 (24. April 2007)

Dämpferpumpe hab ich auch bekommen (obwohl mir die von canyon besser gefällt). Der Karton war aber nicht der originale Pearl Karton-- ergo haben die da wohl irgendwelche Parts zusammengeschraubt bzw. eine andere Einbaulänge umgerüstet (was aber offensichtlich nicht funktionierte) oder- was ich nicht hoffe- gehofft ich merks nicht!


----------



## Astaroth (25. April 2007)

Servus,
mein Dämpfer kam auch nicht Orginalverpackt aber bei mir sieht es so aus wie bei [email protected] Wenn ich die Luft ganz ablasse dann geht der Dämpfer ganz zusammen so dass der O-Ring fast vom Kolben fällt.

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## d4v1nc1 (28. April 2007)

hallo zusammen,
mich interessiert was jetzt eigendlich das beste für den dhx einstellungsmäßig ist. 
Ich hab jetzt fast den ganzen thread durchgelesen und der eine schreibt bottom out ganz rein und normaler druck im piggy (fahr ich grad) der andere meint bottom out ganz raus dafür mehr druck in den piggy (schlechter durchlagschutz?), usw....
welcher setup is denn jetzt am drop tauglichsten ohne das das rad sensibel wie n brocken fels wird?
man wird ja wohl auch ohne pearl was gescheiter rausholen könne!!

gruß max


----------



## Astaroth (28. April 2007)

Servus @d4v1nc1,
machs doch so wie die meisten hier (so wie Ich), schmeiß den DHX raus und tausch in gegen einen Rock Shox Pearl 3.1 bzw. 3.3  und du wirst dein blaues Wunder erleben.

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d4v1nc1 (28. April 2007)

ihr seid doch alle nur zu faul den dhx gescheit einzustellen


----------



## [email protected] (28. April 2007)

d4v1nc1 schrieb:


> ihr seid doch alle nur zu faul den dhx gescheit einzustellen



Hallo d4v1nc1, so habe ich auch lange gedacht, aber leider läßt sich die Sache mit dem DHX nicht lösen. Der Hinterbau vom Torque ist degressiv, das heißt, je weiter du einfederst desto geringer ist die relative Kraft die du benötigst um weiter einzufedern. 

Um jetzt einen brauchbaren Durchlagschutz zu erhalten müßte der Dämpfer progressiv werden. Das kann man an dem DHX ja auch einstellen, Piggy Pack(Bottom Out) einfach ganz klein stellen und gut. Nur ist die dadurch erreichte Progression lange nicht genug, also mußt du mit dem Hauptkammerdruck nach oben. Hat dazu geführt, dass ich am Ende bei einem Gewicht von ca. 70kg incl. Ausrüstung 10Bar in der Hauptkammer hatte, ca. 6 im Pigga Pack und Bottom Out voll drin.
Diese Einstellung war ganz brauchbar, wenn man halt ab und an bei unsauberer Landung Durchschläge in Kauf genommen hat. 
Ich habe wirklich lange nach einem guten Setup gesucht und auch immer schön säuberlich alles protokolliert, damit ich nicht nach 2 Wochen eine Einstellung probiere die ich schon hatte. Diese Datei hat jetzt 37 Einträge  

Auch ich fahre jetzt das Torque mit einem Pearl und es ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Anstatt 10 Bar Hauptkammerdruck fahre ich den Pearl mit 3!!  OHNE jeden Durschlag. Der Dämpfer wird auf den letzten 8mm so progressiv, dass man wirklich sorglos 35-40% SAG fahren kann. Zum Vergleich beim DHX waren es 15-20%. Du kannst dir jetzt bestimmt vorstellen, dass speziell in Wurzelpassagen Welten zwischem dem Torque mit DHX und dem mit Pearl liegen. Wie ich weiter oben schonmal geschrieben hatte bügelt das Heck jetzt nahezu alles Weg und ist meiner Meinung nach jetzt sogar besser als die FOX 36 vorne. 

Ich war längere Zeit von der Performance des Hinterbaus etwas enttäuscht doch jetzt habe ich DAS perfekte Rad, zumindest für mich. Ich kann jedem der aus meiner Nähe kommt nur Anbieten das er gerne eine Proberunde drehen kann, um sich selbst von dem Unterscheid zu überzeugen. Wobei ich mir sicher bin, das die ersten 50 Meter schon reichen 

Mfg


----------



## Deleted 39826 (28. April 2007)

ja, seh ich auch so. der DHX brauch schon viel druck in hauptkammer. alleine, damit er nicht bei jeder kleinigkeit einsack und auch, dass das wippen nicht zu extrem wird.

ich fahr den dhx auch nun auf ca 20% sag.

aber egal. da die fox dämpfer eh nicht für ihre haltbarkeit berühmt sind, mal gucken, wie lang der hält.


----------



## d4v1nc1 (28. April 2007)

naja immer das Investieren (300 Ocken!?), blos weil der Hersteller seine Hausaufgaben nicht macht... schließlich kann man wohl erwarten dass, das bike ausgiebig getestet wird bevor es auf den Markt geschmissen wird und die Kunden feststellen das am Hinterbau gepfuscht wurde.

Jetzt kommt zwar bestimmt wegs dem Hinterbau ein netter Canyon Mitarbeiter und schreibt wie ich schon ein paar Posts vorher gelesen hab, dass Canyon mit dem Hinterbau für ein tourentauglichen Freerider vollkommen zufrieden sei, allerdings hilft mir das auch nicht ^^

achja, was bewirkt denn jetzt ein hoher bzw. nierdriger druck im piggy genau!? oben schreibst du "brauchbaren Durchlagschutz zu erhalten müßte der Dämpfer progressiv werden. Das kann man an dem DHX ja auch einstellen, Piggy Pack(Bottom Out) einfach ganz klein stellen und gut"
soll ich jetzt viel oder wenig in den piggy tun und bottom out rein (1 Strich) oder ganz raus (3 Striche)??

gruß


----------



## balticnor (28. April 2007)

Zum Dämpfer

Auszug aus Test Freeride 1/06
.......... im Bikepark oder bei Downhills wünscht man sich einen soften Hinterbau mit Progression, denn bei weichem Setup schlägt der Dämpfer unangenehm hart durch.
+ Top Ausstattung, Gewicht, Berauf-Performance, Preis 
- etwas limitierter Hinterbau, Durchschlaggeräusch. 

So, das war dann im Test ja nicht so berauschend. Aber was sind schon Tests habe ich Gedacht Ende 2006 nicht lange gezögert.....
Der Test stimmte aber auch so was von genau . Entweder man stimmt den Dämpfer so ab das er nicht durchschlägt, dann braucht man aber keinen Wurzeltrail oder ähnliches mehr fahren, oder man stimmt den Dämpfer Soft ab, dann aber Vorsicht Bordsteinkante.

Der Pearl ist definitiv die Lösung für das Hinterbau-Problem. Ich fahre jetzt 40% SAG also supersoft ich poltere über Wurzeltrails und nehme den ein oder anderen Sprung, ohne Durchschlag. Wenn es dann mal Bergauf geht, Hebel umlegen fertig. Auf Asphalt-Anstiegen könnte ich Lock-Out zuschalten..... usw.

Die 300 EUR-Investition hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt.


----------



## Astaroth (28. April 2007)

Servus,
besser hät ich es auch nicht schreiben könnnen @balticnor und [email protected], die 300 Euro sind wirklich eine lohnende Investition ob du nun es glaubst oder nicht @d4v1nc1

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## d4v1nc1 (29. April 2007)

passt vieleicht nicht ganz in den setup thread, aber ist die Hinterradbremsleitung am 06er Torque3 bei euch auch so kurz bemessen? Ich hab schon Angst das es mir das Ding bei nem Sturz vom Bremshebel abreist! Kann man sowas reklamieren?

mfg

ps: was bekommt man noch für nen kaum gebrauchten dhx air 5.0 ;-) ?


----------



## Hennin (29. April 2007)

Also ich hab meinen etwar 700 km gefahren DHX im Bikemarkt fÃ¼r 320 â¬ verkauft ....   und den Pearl fÃ¼r 185 â¬ im Bikemarkt gekauft(neu mit Garantie)


----------



## Deleted 39826 (29. April 2007)

nett.... ich wünscht den 3.3 gäbs im geschäft zu kaufen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## balticnor (30. April 2007)

d4v1nc1 schrieb:


> passt vieleicht nicht ganz in den setup thread, aber ist die Hinterradbremsleitung am 06er Torque3 bei euch auch so kurz bemessen? Ich hab schon Angst das es mir das Ding bei nem Sturz vom Bremshebel abreist! Kann man sowas reklamieren?.....................



Hast Du ein Torque in L? Bei meinem in S sind die Bremsleitungen eigentlich ein wenig zu lang.


----------



## d4v1nc1 (30. April 2007)

XL


----------



## Hennin (1. Mai 2007)

Und schon wieder was von mir. Meine Selbstbau Kefü aus 2mm Carbon Platten. Am unteren Arm sind zwei Platten übereinander, somit ist mehr Stabilität gegeben. Das "schwirigste" war die Aufnahme für den E-Type Umwerfer mit Tretlager-Aufnahme fastzulegen und zu bohren. Das muss hallt 100%ig passen. Ist mir auch gelungen!! Jetzt bin ich mal auf die erste Ausfahrt gespannt, die Schaltbarkeit ist auf jeden Fall 1a 
Das einzige was jetzt noch fehlt sind zwei vernünftige Stahlschrauben mit Inbus aufnahme... die müssten morgen kommen...
(Die Fotos sind leider nicht soo toll aber ich denke man kann genug erkennen)













Gruß Tobi


----------



## Richi2000 (1. Mai 2007)

Du bekommst mal auf jeden Fall den Innovationspreis im Setup-Thread! Bislang wohl immer die besten Neuerungen! 
PS: Freche Frage: Könntest du den Bauplan der Platten noch posten (speziell der Bereich mit der Befestigung am Umwerfer- sind die Platten da zusammen genau 6mm stark?)? Sieht verdammt gut aus und ist glaub ich eine Bastelstunde wert!


----------



## Hennin (1. Mai 2007)

Hehe, Danke 

Ich werd heut mal ne Runde biken und werd gucken wie es funzt... 
Danach wollte ich die ganze Sache sowieso nochmal auseinander bauen. Dann werde ich alle Einzelteile mal fotografieren. An der Stelle vom Umwerfer sind wie du schon richtig gesehen hast drei Platten übereinander, also 6mm stark. Und das passt haargenau. Die Platten liegen aber nur an der einen Umwerferaufnahme auf, an der anderen muss man noch zwei Beilegscheibchen(die zufällig auch exakt passen) dazwischenlegen. Is ein bissel blöd zu beschreiben. Mache aber wie gesagt nochmal Detailfotos.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## löösns (1. Mai 2007)

@d4v1nc1
weil dir noch niemand auf die frage geantwortet hat, mach ichs eben: es geht durchaus auch mit dem dhx. hier ist eben der pearl run ausgebrochen. zugegeben, das setup das ich habe ist vielleicht nicht mehr wunderbar sensibel, aber erstens mag ichs gerne eher straff (nicht hart!) und 2. hab ich nie durchschläge. die genauen werte kann ich dir leider nicht posten. aber wenn du von vorne bis hinten durchgelesen hast, bist du sicher schon darübergestolpert! 
mein piggy ist noch ganz draussen und der luftdruck ist eher am oberen maximum. der druck in der hauptkammer auch eher hoch aber noch lange nicht am max. bei einem normalen dh (heisst wurzeln, ein paar ruppige passagen, treppenabschnitte und kleinere jumps (max. 1m) bringen den dämpfer noch nicht zum durchschlagen. auf wurzeln ist das bike aber gut beherrschbar. nicht gerade ein komfortwunder vielleicht, aber so wie ichs mag. für den bikepark oder für gröberes könte ich dann (mit imbus) noch den piggy zuschrauben, was den durchschlagschutz erhöht...

hoffe du findest ein setup und lässt dich nicht zu sehr einschüchtern hier...! 

übrigens, tipp zum setup finding: lass mal eher genug luft rein, fahre auf einer ebenen teerstrasse. verlager dann im rollen das ganze körpergewicht möglichst ruckartig und mit möglichst viel schwung  auf den dämpfer. wenn er durchschlägt mehr, wenn du den weg nicht ausnutzt weniger luft. war bei mir ziemlich verlässlich. ein paar mal heftig den dämpfer eintauchenlassen und schauen, weiviel du ausgenutzt hast, dann anpassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (1. Mai 2007)

löösns schrieb:


> @d4v1nc1
> 
> mein piggy ist noch ganz draussen und der luftdruck ist eher am oberen maximum. der druck in der hauptkammer auch eher hoch aber noch lange nicht am max.


Ich denke jeder der den DHX selber besitzt und den Piggy schonmal mit 10Bar oder ähnlichem gefüllt hatte weiß wie das Rad dann fährt.  



löösns schrieb:


> auf wurzeln ist das bike aber gut beherrschbar. nicht gerade ein komfortwunder vielleicht, aber so wie ichs mag.



Naja ok dann akzeptiere ich mal das der eine oder andere es mag ohne Traktion rumzuhüpfen...



löösns schrieb:


> hier ist eben der pearl run ausgebrochen.



Falsch, mit dem Pearl bekommt man einfach einen mindestens 50% besseren Hinterbau. Die Gründe habe ich weiter oben schonmal deutlich erklärt...

Sorry aber meiner Meinung nach ist das Schönreden und nichts anderes... Ich würde dich ja sofort mal eine Proberunde drehen lassen  


Mfg


----------



## fitze (1. Mai 2007)

Hennin schrieb:


> Hehe, Danke
> 
> Ich werd heut mal ne Runde biken und werd gucken wie es funzt...
> Danach wollte ich die ganze Sache sowieso nochmal auseinander bauen. Dann werde ich alle Einzelteile mal fotografieren. An der Stelle vom Umwerfer sind wie du schon richtig gesehen hast drei Platten übereinander, also 6mm stark. Und das passt haargenau. Die Platten liegen aber nur an der einen Umwerferaufnahme auf, an der anderen muss man noch zwei Beilegscheibchen(die zufällig auch exakt passen) dazwischenlegen. Is ein bissel blöd zu beschreiben. Mache aber wie gesagt nochmal Detailfotos.
> ...



Sieht Klasse aus, Hennin!

Ich wäre auch sehr an den Bauplänen und vor allem an dem Gewicht interessiert!
Eine Frage noch: Du hast ja scheinbar die Rolle von einem Stinger genommen. Hätte der nicht auch einfach so gepasst?

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## Hennin (2. Mai 2007)

Sodele,

hab gestern ne 41km Tour mit Kettenführung gemacht und muss sagen das sie richtig gut funktioniert. Schaltbarkeit 1a, keine spürbar höhere Reibung, Kette bleibt da wo sie sein soll und man hört sie fast nicht mehr 
Ich möcht nicht mehr ohne fahren 

@fitze

Richtig, ist die Rolle von der Stinger.
Also ich denke man kann kaum eine Kefü die man so kaufen kann(auser die Dreist) gut montieren. Einmal ist halt die weit nach unten gezogene Kettenstrebe im Weg und zweitens muss man darauf achten das der E.Type Umwerfer ja ne Tretlager Aufnahme hat. Das heist wenn man die Blechstärke von der Aufnahme und die einer Kefü zusammenechnet kommt man auf über 5mm. Meine zwei Karbonplatten haben schon 4mm Stärke, das ist für mich schon das höchste der Gefühle da der linke Kurbelarm ja noch etwas Klemmfläche haben sollte. Wie es mit anderen Kurbeln ohne Hollowtech ist weiß ich natürlich nicht...

Wenn jemand noch genauere Vorlagen braucht kann man das ja per email oder pn machen, aber ein bissel selber tüfteln is ja auch was feines. Die Bearbeitung der Karbonplatten mit Laubsäge ist übrigens ziemlich äzend... die Blätter werden sehr schnell stumpf. Ich habs dann mit ner Dekupiersäge und nem recht dicken Sägeblatt hinbekommen, die Zähne sahen aber am Schluss nicht mehr wie Zähne sondern nur  noch wie Hubbel aus^^ 
Hab das Material am schluss nurnoch durchgeschmolzen... 
Danach einfach mit ner Flex + groben Schleifscheibe und ner Feile den Rändern die richtige Form geben. 


Hier mal Gewicht und die Einzelteile...









Gruß Tobi


----------



## fitze (2. Mai 2007)

Hi,

also die Dicke dürfte ja eigentlich kein Problem darstellen. Das Torque hat laut Canyon eine 68er Tretlagerbreite, also müsste man das Hollowtech-TL mit zwei 2,5mm-Spacern montieren. einer wird durch den Umwerfer ersetzt und der andere durch die Kefü. Das mit der Schwinge könnte in der Tat ein Problem werden. Aber ich hab schon damit gerechnet, das ich entweder den Stinger bedrehmeln oder ne eigene Halterung basteln muss.
Was das Gewicht angeht: Du sparst dir mit der Konstruktion ja jetzt die Umwerferhalterung. Könntest du mir mal einen Gefallen tun und das Teil auf die Waage legen? Der Originale Stinger hat ja 82g. Allerdings ohne die Umwerferbefestigung...
War die doppelte Lage denn nötig?

MfG
Tobi

PS: Wo kauft man solche Carbonplatten am besten? Und was ham se gekostet?


----------



## Hennin (3. Mai 2007)

Hi,

also die Stinger und Umwerferbefestigung wiegen 107g. Gewichtsersparnist ist also sogut wie keine... ich denke schon das die zweite Platte am "Arm" nötig ist da es sich sonst zu stark verwindet. Die zweite Platte bringt nochmal deutlich mehr Stabilität, hab sie sogar noch mit Uhu 2Komponenten Kleber Endfest 300 aufeinander verklebt. Jetzt ists ne bombig steife sache 
Ist halt das Problem weil der Arm so stark geogen ist.

Wenn du ne Stinger montieren willst bleibt nicht mehr viel von übrig... hab eben mal geguckt. Kann aber auch gern mal ein Foto davon machen.

Und davon das die Breite kein Problem macht bin ich noch nicht so überzeugt. Werd geich mal ein foto machen von Umwerferhalterung mit Stinger.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## fitze (3. Mai 2007)

Hennin schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also die Stinger und Umwerferbefestigung wiegen 107g. Gewichtsersparnist ist also sogut wie keine... ich denke schon das die zweite Platte am "Arm" nötig ist da es sich sonst zu stark verwindet. Die zweite Platte bringt nochmal deutlich mehr Stabilität, hab sie sogar noch mit Uhu 2Komponenten Kleber Endfest 300 aufeinander verklebt. Jetzt ists ne bombig steife sache
> Ist halt das Problem weil der Arm so stark geogen ist.
> ...



Hm, ok. Also meine Überlegungen basieren natürlich auf reiner Theorie da mein  Bike ja erst in KW XX geliefert wird. Stimmt denn die Aussage das die Tretlagerbreite 68mm hat? Weil dann müssen laut Shimano-Manual auf der Kettenseite 2x2,5mm-Spacer montiert werden. Und mit E-Type noch einer. Foto mit Stinger wäre Klasse!

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## Hennin (3. Mai 2007)

So, hab mich geirrt. Die Stinger könnte mit ein bissle bearbeiten doch passen. Das Problem sehe ich jetzt doch eher noch in der Klemmung des linken Kurbelarms. Da lässt sich sogar nicht mehr die Plastikschraube zur Lagerspiel einstellung festziehen... das Gewinde greift erst gar nicht.
Auf dem Bild kann mans gut erkennen.

Bilder kommen sobald das mim Hochladen klappt

Tretlagerbreite ist 73mm wie ich grad gemessen hab...


----------



## fitze (3. Mai 2007)

Hennin schrieb:


> So, hab mich geirrt. Die Stinger könnte mit ein bissle bearbeiten doch passen. Das Problem sehe ich jetzt doch eher noch in der Klemmung des linken Kurbelarms. Da lässt sich sogar nicht mehr die Plastikschraube zur Lagerspiel einstellung festziehen... das Gewinde greift erst gar nicht.
> Auf dem Bild kann mans gut erkennen.
> 
> Bilder kommen sobald das mim Hochladen klappt
> ...



Shit. 73er Tretlagerbreite ist natürlich ein Problem. Dann ist klar, das es nicht passt. Hm, dann bin ich mal gespannt ob das bei den 07er Modellen geändert wurde oder ob mir die Hotline Müll erzählt hat. Dann muss ich halt auch das Basteln anfangen.

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## Hennin (3. Mai 2007)

Montage mit Umwerferaufnahme und Stinger









Gruß Tobi


----------



## fitze (3. Mai 2007)

Super, danke für die Bilder!  Also vom Winkel her würd der Stinger doch mit ein bisschen bearbeiten super passen. Nur mit 73er-Tretlagerbreite wird das nix. Da muss dann was gebasteltes ran. Schau mer mal was draus wird. Könntest du mir per pn mal die Bezugsquelle von dem Material zukommen lassen?

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d4v1nc1 (4. Mai 2007)

wow erstmal respeckt an den Macher der Kettenführunng  sieht sau gut aus! 

ich nehm mal an viele werden den vorbau am torque ersetzt haben. Wie  fährt n sich das Bike im Uphill mit nem kürzeren Vorbau? 
Bin grad am überlegen ob ich n 60mm Hussefelt (jaja ich weis schwer und so ... allerdings gut verarbeitet und günstig, soviele alternativen gibts da auch ned) dranschrauben soll, allerdings ists von 105mm auf 60mm scho ordentlich unterschied.

Wie siehts n eigendlich mit den Pearl 3.3er aus die ihr ins Torque eingebaut habt leben die noch? (die in den 07er Canyons vorab montiert sind verrecken ja grad alle: Druckverlust (sind ja schon bestimmt 5 betroffene hier im board)


----------



## Luzio (4. Mai 2007)

Mein Pearl 3.3 läuft einwandfrei im Torque. Ich hab auch einen 105mm Vorbau, ansonsten muss ich bei langen Mittelgebirgstouren zu viel schieben, an Steilstellen ist auch mit abgesenkter Talas das Vorderrad sonst kaum am Boden zu halten.


----------



## Astaroth (4. Mai 2007)

Servus,
mein Peal 3.3 ist auch noch am Leben muss aber auch sagen das ich in erst seit ca. 2Wochen im Einsatz hab.
Zum Vorbau: bei mir war ein 90mm langer Vorbau montiert und den hab ich jetzt durch einen 45mm langen Vorbau ersetzt. Beim Uphill merkt man das dann schon dass das Voderrad leichter hoch kommt aber wenn es dann wieder bergab geht ist es viel besser als mit dem Orginalen. Kann nicht genau sagen woran das liegt aber meiner Meinung nach fährt sich das Bike direkter und von der Optik brauchen wir gar nicht erst zu reden. Zum Vergleich gibt es Bilder in meinem Album 

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Richi2000 (4. Mai 2007)

Ich fahr den Bontrager Earl 50mm/10° und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Sieht auch ziemlich leicht aus. Das bessere Bergabgefühl kommt glaub ich daher, weil der Lenker direkt über der Nabe sitzt und so ein direktes Feedback liefert. Außerdem liegt der Körperschwerpunkt weiter hinten- deshalb weniger Überschlagsgefühl.


----------



## Raphi78 (4. Mai 2007)

Ich hatte den Holzfeller mit 40mm dran. bei ziemlich steilen Passagen fehlte mir der Druck auf dem Vorderrad. werd es noch mit einem 60er probieren vielleicht ist es dann besser!


----------



## schuh (4. Mai 2007)

Fahr seit fast einem Jahr einen Truvativ Holzfeller Vorbau 60/0° und bin voll mit zufrieden.
Auch in den Bergen nie Probleme gehabt, weder bergauf noch bergab.


----------



## Forst-Rider (8. Mai 2007)

Nochmal wegen dem setup für den dämpfer:

Hab auch den dhx 5.0 und bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden.
Fahr eigentlich fast nur freeride und wenn man einigermaßen fahrn kann schlägt da net so viel durch.

War auch mit em torque 3 auch schon en paarmal in winterberg und bad wildbad und bin da eigentloch fast alles gefahrn und gesprungen.

Überleg aber schon den 2007 dhx-stahldämpfer rein zu baun.
müsst des durchschlagen da dann weg sein


----------



## balticnor (8. Mai 2007)

Ja, dann bin ich halt ein schlechter Fahrer und freue mich über den Pearl 

Ich persönlich würde keinen Stahl-Dämpfer mehr nehmen. Ein Luftdämpfer lässt sich meines Erachtens nach besser auf den persönlichen Fahrstil abstimmen als ein Stahldämpfer. 
Aber auf jeden Fall verhält sich der DHX mit einer Stahlfeder, allem Anschein nach, ganz anders als die Luftvariante.  Ich hatte schon mal überlegt ob ich das Ding testhalber bei mir einbaue um den Unterschied mal zu "fühlen". Kumpel hat die Stahlvariante im SX-Trail. Hab aber kein Bock auf die fummelige Schrauberei.

Aber wenn Du mit dem Air zufrieden bist, warum dann tauschen........


----------



## Faunus Deus (8. Mai 2007)

Forst-Rider schrieb:


> Nochmal wegen dem setup für den dämpfer:
> 
> Hab auch den dhx 5.0 und bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden.
> Fahr eigentlich fast nur freeride und wenn man einigermaßen fahrn kann schlägt da net so viel durch.




Hi zusammen,
obwohl ich mich auch zu den schlechten Fahrern zähle, liegt
hier in meinen Augen doch schon etwas Wahrheit drin, ich habe auch
festgestellt, daß man bei sauberer Fahrtechnik mit relativ
wenig Druck im DHX Air klarkommt!



balticnor schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon mal überlegt ob ich das Ding testhalber bei mir einbaue um den Unterschied mal zu "fühlen". Kumpel hat die Stahlvariante im SX-Trail. Hab aber kein Bock auf die fummelige Schrauberei.




Genau der Gedanke mit dem Stahlfederdämpfer ging mir auch vor kurzem
durch den Kopf, allerdings bin ich zu dem Schluß gekommen, daß ins
2006er Torque wohl keiner hineinpasst (habe jedenfalls keinen gefunden ),
da er in vollständig ausgefederter Position ja ein kleines Stück innerhalb
der Wippe steht und dort sind ca. 35mm Platz, während die Stahl-
dämpfer scheinbar alle bei 36+mm anfangen .
Ich muß allerdings gestehen, daß dies alles theoretische Überlegungen
sowie Maße von Dämpfern von Forumsmitgliedern sind und ich die
Sache mangels eines eigenen DHX coil nicht praktisch nachgeprüft
habe!
Wenn du also an einem einsamen Abend mal nichts anderes zutun hast ,
fände ich das ziemlich geil, wenn du den von deinem Kumpel mal
reinfummeln würdest und die Ergebnisse veröffentlichtest  !

Eventuell hat das ja auch schon jemand anderes versucht, also
bitte Stellung nehmen!! 

Grüsse, FD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d4v1nc1 (9. Mai 2007)

hier im thread hat mal einer mit so nem typ von canyon aus der werkstatt geredet da gings es um setup (" Sensibel wie ein Hinkelstein " ;-)). Soweit ich mich erinnere hat der doch auch berichtetet schonmal nen dhx stahldämpfer für ne 100kg person eingebaut zu haben. musst mal weiter vorne suchen wenn de das wirklich machen willst. es steht aufjedenfall irgendwo hier im thread.!!

gruß max


----------



## Farodin (10. Mai 2007)

Kleiner Tipp ....ich wars (aber wie schwer die Person war weiß ich nicht -lediglich das sie schwer war.) Aber die Tipps die ich damals schrieb solle man wohl berücksichtigen...

Ich wollte mich nur nicht wiederholen...kommt so klug*******rmäßig 

Greez 

Ps die canyon leuts sind echt nett -einfach anrfuen und man bekommt alles und noch mehr erzählt (als man wissen braucht)


----------



## d4v1nc1 (15. Mai 2007)

so ihr habt mich nun auch überzeugt, ich bestell den pearl 3.3 (222mm) ^^

wegs den buchsen:

Innendurchmesser Dämpferauge
Breite Dämpferauge vorne und/oder hinten
Dämpferaufnahme (Einbaubreite) am Rahmen vorne und/oder hinten
Aussendurchmesser Dämpferbolzen vorne und/oder hinten 

was soll ich da angeben?  

mfg max


----------



## balticnor (15. Mai 2007)

Ich meine 22,2 mm Breite für 8 mm Schrauben. Steht irgendwo weiter oben aber auch noch mal


----------



## d4v1nc1 (15. Mai 2007)

hallo nochmal,
ich kenn mich mit dem Sach nich so aus. hab mal n bild angehängt wo meine fragen quasi drinstehen. Brauch man folglich nur diese 2 Dämpferbuchsen ?


----------



## balticnor (15. Mai 2007)

Die Dämpfer werden meist ohne Einbaubuchsen ausgeliefert. Bei der Bestellung von meinem Pearl musste ich das Buchsenmaß angeben. Die Buchsen können von Hersteller zu Hersteller unterschiedlich sein. Daher passen die Einbaubuchsen von dem Fox-Dämpfer nicht in den Pearl.

Die Einbaubreite für das Torque sind oben wie unten 22,2 mm, die Schrauben, mit dem der Dämpfer befestigt ist, haben ein Durchmesser von 8 mm. 

Also habe ich 22,2 mm Einbaubuchsen für 8 mm Schrauben mit dem Dämpfer bestellt. Da bekam ich dann mit dem Dämpfer die Einbaubuchsen, die ich dann nur noch mittig in die Dämpferbuchsen einühren musste und alles war gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (15. Mai 2007)

Bestell dir die Buchsen in 21.8 x 8mm dann sparst du dir das feilen 

Mfg


----------



## Hennin (15. Mai 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Betsell dir die Buchsen in 21.8 x 8mm dann sparst du dir das feilen
> 
> Mfg



Lol, dem kann ich nur zustimmen


----------



## Astaroth (15. Mai 2007)

Servus @d4v1nc1 
oder man verwendet zwei 0,5mm starke Distanzscheiben (so wie ich) dann erspart man sich die Feilerei

MfG
Astaroth

PS: bist wohl auch zu *faul* um den Dämpfer richtig einzustellen


----------



## balticnor (16. Mai 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Bestell dir die Buchsen in 21.8 x 8mm dann sparst du dir das feilen
> 
> Mfg



Wieso feilen.  
22,2 ist das richtige Maß und das passt auch einwandfrei. OK ich habe schon den ein oder anderen Fluch von mir gegeben.......


----------



## [email protected] (16. Mai 2007)

Weil das Maß bei mir entgegen der Angaben von Canyon 21.8mm betragen hat... so einfach ist das  Und ja, ich weiß wie man einen Messschieber benutzt 

Nur nochmal ein kurzer Kommentar zu dem Thema DHX Air, fehlende Endkompression läßt sich nicht wegdiskutieren! Sicherlich schlägt nichts durch wenn ich einen Sprung mit sauberer Landung habe. Nur eins ist auch sicher niemand bekommt den DHX soft abgestimmt und kann dann 1m flat droppen ohne Durchschlag.

Das ist leider FAKT!

Mfg


----------



## [email protected] (16. Mai 2007)

.


----------



## balticnor (16. Mai 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> ............
> Das ist leider FAKT!
> 
> Mfg



Da sind sich fast alle einig


----------



## Forst-Rider (17. Mai 2007)

Yes it is....leider....wär des besser wärs torque en perfektes bike.
Hoch komt ma einigermaßen gut un bergab gehts rund


----------



## Richi2000 (18. Mai 2007)

so endlich ist der pearl da....  Einzig die  Distanzscheiben nerven wirklich beim Einbau und das Luftventiel steht ein wenig weit ab- bei Reset Racing gibts aber anscheinend ein Winkelstück, mit dem auch dieses Problem behoben werden kann, falls es wirklich stört. Schauen bei euch die Dämpferaufnahmeschrauben auch so mitgenommen aus? Meine sind schon verdammt krumm (kommt das vom Durchschlagen ). Mit den 2,6" Gazzas gibts auch keine Probleme am Hinterbau, "Rucktest" im Stehen mit 30% Sag (ca.4,5bar bei 80kg Lebendgewicht) sind beim Pearl gar kein Problem- noch ca.1cm Resthub übrig im Gegensatz zu einem doch hart abgestimmten DHX (13bar)- da ist das Ende der Latte schon erreicht! Leider gibts meinerseits noch keinen Trailtest, Ansprechverhalten dürfte aber dem Dhx um nichts nachstehen und über die Progression haben wir uns ja schon ausgelassen 
Fazit:Ab in den Park -soft abgestimmt und ohne "KLACK"


----------



## Hennin (18. Mai 2007)

Hehe, sauber 
Viel spaß dann mit dem neuen Torque. 
Also bei mit waren die Dämpferschrauben nicht verbogen oder so. Bin auch nicht so viel gefahren bis zum Tausch und bin vorallem eher ein leichtgewicht und auch keine Dropsau 
Mir ist grad eben eingefallen das man auch direkt die passende Buchsenbreite hätte nehmen können. Dann hätt man sich die Fummelei mit den Distanzscheiben gespart. Naja egal, mit etwas Gedult gehts ja auch.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackwater Park (19. Mai 2007)

hab mir grad nen big betty ins torque 2 gebaut, der schleift am umwerfer, hat das problem sonst noch jemand? der war doch im torque 1 und 3 serienmäßig drin, wie kann denn sowas? spricht irgendwas dagegen das laufrad ein paar millimeter weiter nach links zu zentrieren?


----------



## Richi2000 (19. Mai 2007)

Sollte eigentlich kein Problem mit den Bettys geben! Fahre einen 2,6Gazza der doch etwas voluminöser ist und da gibts auch kein Problem. Kontrollier mal die Stellung am Dämpferschlitten. Habs nicht mehr im Kopf, könnte aber eventuell sein, daß sichs mit vorgeschobenem Dämpferschlitten nicht ausgeht.


----------



## Forst-Rider (19. Mai 2007)

des problem hab ich auch seit neuesten.
Ist aber nur auf 3 kettenblatt.
LIegt vl daran das mein schlauch eiert.
Kann man den umwerfer auch so umstellen das der net mer schleift,also umfwerfer bb-montage?


----------



## Blackwater Park (20. Mai 2007)

man kann ihn mit der begrenzungsschraube vom reifen wegschieben, aber irgendwann kommt man nich mehr aufs kleine kettenblatt.


----------



## d4v1nc1 (20. Mai 2007)

so heut wird das ding endlich mal bestellt. zu den buchsen: was soll ich das jetzt dem cnc shop schreiben die wollen ja den mist hier haben:

Dämpferhersteller
Modell 
^ soweit klar 

Innendurchmesser Dämpferauge
Breite Dämpferauge vorne und/oder hinten
Dämpferaufnahme (Einbaubreite) am Rahmen vorne und/oder hinten
Aussendurchmesser Dämpferbolzen vorne und/oder hinten 

ich bin irgendwie planlos helft mir  will auch den pearl

gruß max


----------



## Hennin (20. Mai 2007)

Bestell den Dämpfer einfach mit den Angaben 2X 22,2 X M8 und die wissen bescheid. Miss aber nochmal lieber die Buchsenbreite des Fox Dämpfers nach, kann sein das die Breite doch 22 und nicht 22,2 ist. Laut Canyon ist es aber 22,2mm.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## d4v1nc1 (20. Mai 2007)

thx  allerdings sind das ned 4 solche buchsen - rechts und links und das jeweils oben und unten!?


----------



## Hennin (20. Mai 2007)

Nein, das ist wie eine Hülse die durch das Dämpferauge gepresst wird und seitlich kommen zwei passende ülsen noch drauf. Aber wenn du das mit den Angaben bestellst wissen die was zu tun ist


----------



## balticnor (20. Mai 2007)

Hier ein Auszug aus meiner Bestellung bei CNC

Bestellung mit Dämpferbuchsen.
Einbaumaß:
Buchsen 22,2 mm 8mm Loch
Dämpfereinbaulänge 222 mm mit 66 mm Hub

Artikel
------------------------------------------------------
1 x Rock Shox Pearl 3.3 () = 299.00EUR
------------------------------------------------------
Zwischensumme: 299.00EUR
Summe: 299.00EUR

Der Einbau war fummelig, es hat aber alles gepasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (20. Mai 2007)

Die original RockShox Buchen bestehen pro Seite aus 5 Teilen. Eine lange Buchse die durch das Dämpferauge geschoben wird, 2 kleine die danach jeweils rechts und links darüber geschoben werden und nochmals 2 Gummiringe die auch rechts und links draufgeschoben werden, damit das Dämpferauge nicht zu sehr geklemmt wird und das Ansprechverhalten somit optimiert...

Mfg


----------



## schuh (22. Mai 2007)

sorry, bisschen Offtopic, aber kann mir vielleicht trotzdem mal schnell einer weiterhelfen:

Was schmier ich den am besten in mein X9 Schaltwerk in die einzelnen Rädchen wenn ich sie auseinander bau?

Fett, Kettenöl, WD40....?
Kenn mich da leider garnicht aus. 

Danke


----------



## balticnor (22. Mai 2007)

schuh schrieb:


> sorry, bisschen Offtopic, .......
> Danke



Das hab ich ja noch nie gemacht 

Du darfst aber auf keinen Fall WD40 nehmen. Überall wo Öle und Fette haften sollen hat das Zeug nichts zu suchen. Erst recht nicht an die Gabelholme sprühen oder an den Dämpfer und so.

Ich tendiere zu Fett oder einen Tropfen Öl.


----------



## schuh (22. Mai 2007)

Dank Dir!

Hab auch an Fett gedacht, war mir aber nicht sicher.

Aber nochmal zu:



balticnor schrieb:


> ..... Erst recht nicht an die Gabelholme sprühen oder an den Dämpfer und so.



Hab ich das richtig verstanden?
Auf keinen Fall WD40 an die Gabel oder den Dämpfer??? 

Das mach ich vor und nach jeder Fahrt!  Mir hatte mal ein Fahrradmechaniker gesagt ich sollte das so machen


----------



## Farodin (22. Mai 2007)

Nimm besser Silikonspray das ist besser für Gleitflächen von Dämpfer und Gabel.

Ich packe immer Rohloff Kettenöl auf die Röllchen,ob das wiederum richtig ist weiß ich nicht...geschadet hatt es denk ich noch nicht und es war mir so irgendwie passend...

Gegrüßt


----------



## balticnor (23. Mai 2007)

schuh schrieb:


> Dank Dir!
> 
> ........
> Das mach ich vor und nach jeder Fahrt!  Mir hatte mal ein Fahrradmechaniker gesagt ich sollte das so machen



Brunox oder Balistol . Auf gar keinen Fall WD40 für Gabel und Dämpfer!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (23. Mai 2007)

silikonspray ohne additive !


----------



## schuh (23. Mai 2007)

Danke.

Werd ich in Zukunft beachten!


----------



## Obey (23. Mai 2007)

balticnor schrieb:


> Brunox oder Balistol . Auf gar keinen Fall WD40 für Gabel und Dämpfer!!!



Hi! Gibts dafür auch einen Grund? Ich dachte immer, dass Brunox und WD40 von der Zusammensetzung so gut wie identisch sind? Zumindest haben beide *kein* Silikon drin  

Danke & Grüße Obey


----------



## aemkei77 (23. Mai 2007)

> Gibts dafür auch einen Grund?


Grund gibts keinen! Aber Grundsatzdiskussionen en masse


----------



## freddy_walker (23. Mai 2007)

schuh schrieb:


> sorry, bisschen Offtopic, aber kann mir vielleicht trotzdem mal schnell einer weiterhelfen:
> 
> Was schmier ich den am besten in mein X9 Schaltwerk in die einzelnen Rädchen wenn ich sie auseinander bau?
> 
> ...


 
Hi,
in der X.9 Bedienungsanleitung steht folgendes (wer lesen kann ist im vorteil  ):

Schmieren: 
- drehen Sie die Kurbel und sprühen Sie Schmiermittel in
den Spalt zwischen Staubdeckel und Schulter der Kettenrollen.
- Geben Sie etwas Schmiermittel auf die Gelenke des Parallelogramms.​ 
Wenn du den Käfig eh' auseinander baust, solltest du nur Fett verwenden. Öl ist schneller wieder rausgelaufen, als du fahren kannst...


----------



## Obey (23. Mai 2007)

aemkei77 schrieb:


> Grund gibts keinen! Aber Grundsatzdiskussionen en masse



... Ich habs geahnt!


----------



## Richi2000 (25. Mai 2007)

So Leute! Wie läuft das eigentlich mit dem Floodgate am Pearl? Ich mags soft (am Dämpfer ) und laß deshalb das Gate zum Downhill offen. Wenn ich aber nicht blos runterhobel sondern auch mal treten will fahre ich in der mittleren Stellung. Kann ich so auch droppen, ohne was zu zerstören (im Lockout modus sollte man das ja nicht machen). Wie siehts in der mittleren Stellung aus? Zu große Belastung auf die Ventile? Poste mal euer Setup!
Danke Richi


----------



## Hennin (25. Mai 2007)

Also ich hab den Dämpfer bergab immer ganz offen. Drehe ihn leicht zu wenns bergauf geht und wenns noch steiler wird blockiere ich den Dämpfer.
Biste denn zufrieden damit oder konntest du ihn noch nicht richtig testen?

Gruß Tobi


----------



## [email protected] (25. Mai 2007)

Also meiner ist eigendlich immer ganz offen ich liebe das softe Wippen (am Rad)  
Auf Tretpassagen lasse ich ihn auch immer ganz auf, nur wenn ich weiß, das es jetzt 200+HM bergauf geht, drehe ich ihn fast ganz zu.

Zu dem Lockout kann ich dir leider auch nicht mehr sagen. Wenn es sich bei dem Dämpfer um das selbe System wie beim Motion Control der Gabeln handelt, kann man bei jeder Stellung droppen und den Dämpfer voll belasten, da er zur Sicherheit auch im Lockout ab einer bestimmten Schwelle öffnet.

Ich habe den Dämpfer jetzt ausgiebig im Deister, Schulenberg und Winterberg testen können und bin super zufrieden. Sind einfach Welten...

Mfg


----------



## balticnor (25. Mai 2007)

Ich habe de Pearl 3.3 im Grunde genommen nach Anleitung eingestellt. Offen wenns Berg ab geht und auf Waldautobahn in der mittleren Stellung. Das Rädchen habe ich soweit gedreht das es grade eben nicht mehr wippt. 
Dann wird das auch schon mal vergessen , das der Schalter auf mittlerer Stellung ist.
Beim Droppen und so ist das gar kein Problem. Das Flood Gate öffnet ja bei einer bestimmten Belastung und der Dämpfer arbeitet dann ja.

Nur in der Lockout Stellung, denke ich mir, wirds dann Problematisch beim Droppen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fox hunter (29. Mai 2007)

so ich führe jetzt mal die setup einstellungen der 07ner modelle mit ein. hoffe das ist ok.

ich muß erstmal bemerken das das torque fr7 erstaunlich gut klettert. wenn man die gabel absenkt gehts fast wie mit nem es. der hinterbau hat kein bischen gewippt. da war ich echt überrascht.
die gabel mit der standart feder (lt. Rock Shox bis 70 kg) hate noch gut reserven. habe bestimmt 3-4 cm federweg gar nicht genutzt. ich wiege ca 78 kg. gut ich bin auch noch nicht wirklich gedroppt aaber es waren schon einige verblockte trails dabei. wenn das so bleibt, werde ich die härtere feder ggar nicht einbauen.
werde die tage mal was am dämpfer rumstellen und auch bei der gabel mal gucken. 
wenn ihr schon erfahrungen gemacht habt dann mal her mit den infos.


----------



## Richi2000 (3. Juni 2007)

boe bin immer noch fertig vom getrete...sollte wohl mehr trainieren .. na was ich sagen wollte: vergesst den DHX im `06er Torque! Konnte jetzt endlich mal den Pearl 3.1 testen und würde auf keinen Fall mehr wechseln.
1. Da ich mich als "faul" oute- ich mags eigentlich nicht, vor jeder Fahrt ewig an irgendwechen Rädchen zu drehen, da Luft rein, da raus- bin ich mit dem Setup für den Pearl hoch zufrieden: Sag einstellen, Zugstufe einstellen, fahren. Obwohl mit dem DHX ein wirklich feines Setup einstellbar ist ist es doch mühsam, bis man dieses erreicht hat. Der Pearl ist sicher benutzerfreundlicher.
2. Wer sich über irgendwelches lächerliche Restgewippe beim Hochtreten mit dem DHX aufregt: der Pearl hat ein Lockout!
3. Das Grundsetup ist mit 30% Sag auf flowigen Wurzelpassagen dem straff abgestimmten DHX (15% Sag um Durschläge zu vermeiden) um Welten überlegen.
4. Auch mit 30%SAG ist immer noch Restfederweg bei Drops (ca. 1,2m Flatdrop) übrig, bei denen der DHX schon "Klack" gemacht hat- das dürfte doch den Rahmen, Buchsen etc. deutlich schonen.

Fazit: Mit dem hochprogressiven Pearl, der die flache Kennlinie des Rahmens ausgleicht, ist endlich ein dem FW angepaßtes Freeride Setup mit genügend Sag möglich, was auch auf ruppigem Untergrund ein sensibles Fahrverhalten liefert. Zudem ist endlich auch mit einem einzigen (soften) Setup alles von Tour bis Bikepark fahrbar.
Der DHX ist ein feiner Dämpfer im richtigen Rahmen- das Torque`06 zählt hier NICHT dazu.

Endlich hab ich meine Mühle so, wie ich mir sie vorgestellt habe: ein Bike für alles.
Grüße Richi


----------



## balticnor (3. Juni 2007)

Willkommen im Club


----------



## Farodin (4. Juni 2007)

Wer von euch hat denn einen Pearl drin und wohnt irgendwo im Umkreis von mir?!
Sprich bis Bonn oder Neuwied...
Ich würde ja gerne einmal gegenfahren...ich bin da immernoch sowas von ungläubig...denn ich bin einfach zufrieden mit meinem Setup und wüsste nicht was noch besser ginge.

Seid gegrüßt 
Lars


----------



## Richi2000 (4. Juni 2007)

Anti-Durchschlag-Setup mit DHX: Ht-Felling am Fully
Anti-Durchschlag-Setup mit Pearl: Softes Freeridesetup wie sich das gehört.


----------



## balticnor (4. Juni 2007)

Farodin schrieb:


> ...ich bin da immernoch sowas von ungläubig...denn ich bin einfach zufrieden mit meinem Setup und wüsste nicht was noch besser ginge.
> 
> Seid gegrüßt
> Lars



Wenn Du alt genug bist, 08.06. Winterberg 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=265697


----------



## Hennin (4. Juni 2007)

Farodin schrieb:


> Wer von euch hat denn einen Pearl drin und wohnt irgendwo im Umkreis von mir?!
> Sprich bis Bonn oder Neuwied...
> Ich würde ja gerne einmal gegenfahren...ich bin da immernoch sowas von ungläubig...denn ich bin einfach zufrieden mit meinem Setup und wüsste nicht was noch besser ginge.




Hi,

wir könnten gerne mal ne Tour zusammen drehen. 

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Farodin (4. Juni 2007)

Uiuiui,da kommt ja ne Menge aus der Umgebung 

Ich glaube ich bin mit 20 zu jung für Bikeparks...wegen jugendlichem Leichtsinn und so...

Aber ich muss mal mein T nach meinem Feintuning präsentieren:






[/url][/IMG]

Ich finde es hat sich gelohnt ^^...
denn jedes Gramm zählt


----------



## Farodin (4. Juni 2007)

Es ist zur Abwechslung nicht die Luft gewesen ,die ich in Kammern gepumpt habe ...aber Luft ist trotzdem drinne .deshalb quasi auch ein Setup  

"Air inside" ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schuh (4. Juni 2007)

Richi2000 schrieb:


> ........Konnte jetzt endlich mal den Pearl 3.1 testen und würde auf keinen Fall mehr wechseln.......



Hi Richi,

sag mal hast du den Pearl 3.1 ?

Die anderen haben ja glaub ich alle einen 3.3, oder?
Was ist der Unterschied? Würdest du nochmal den 3.1 nehmen?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Farodin (4. Juni 2007)

Das ist meines Wissens nach nur der Lockouthebel den der Pearl 3.1 nicht hat.
Sonst dürften die glaub ich identisch sein..


----------



## Richi2000 (4. Juni 2007)

Genau! Ich muß halt ein bisschen am goldenen Rädchen drehen- während ich meine Protektoren etc anziehe bleibt dafür auch noch Zeit.


----------



## Richi2000 (9. Juni 2007)

Grüsse! So hab heute mal mein Bike auf Herz und Nieren in Hindelang getestet! Echt harter Trail, wenn mans flott nimmt (Steinkurs; hatten trotz superschweren Gazzas 4 mal Platten, mußte die Steckachse an der Gabel 1X, sowie die Dämpferschrauben 3X nachziehen!) und fordert dem Bike und der Kondition den ganzen Tag lang alles ab. Hab im Pearl 5bar probiert (nicht ganz 30%Sag bei knapp 80kg Fahrergewicht) und hatte damit keinen Durchschalg bei Drops bis geschätzte 2m Fallhöhe und ca. 1,3m Flatdrop. Die wirklich großen Drops, die riesigen mit der steilen Bretterlandung und den großen Drop im Northshorebereich mit Landung auf spitzen Steinen hab ich mich nicht getraut; ich glaub fast, daß denen das 2006er Torque nicht gewachsen ist- ein FRX wär da wohl die bessere Wahl. 
Also das Ansprechverhalten in geöffneter Floodgatestellung auch bei schnellen Schlägen (deren gibt es da reichlich) ist schwer in Ordnung und das Bike fühlt sich hinten eigentlich recht ruhig (soft) an. Eventuell werd ich dann doch wieder auf die weiche Feder in der Van (blaue Feder bis 82kg) wechseln, um auch vorne wieder ein softeres Ansprchverhalten zu erreichen- momentan mit der grünen Feder (bis 92kg) hab ich zwar kaum Durchschläge, dennoch fühlt sich die Front steifer an als das Heck. (Die kleinen Kicker am Trail haben mich zwar noch manchmal hinten ausgehebelt, an der optimalen Zugstufe wird dann morgen noch gearbeitet, die dürfte noch etwas zu schnell sein. Bis dann... "Ride on!"


----------



## Richi2000 (10. Juni 2007)

So wieder was von mir. Hab heute in Oberammergau getestet und mein T3 mit pearl 3.1 bei 80kg Fahrergewicht folgendermassen eingestellt:
Gabel: Feder bis 92kg Lowspeeddruckstufe 9Klicks zugedreht, Highspeeddruckstufe offen, Zugstufe je nach Untergrund schneller oder langsamer (5-7Klicks)
Dämpfer mit 5bar (knapp 30% Sag), Zugstufe 25 Klicks zugedreht (von der geöffneten schnellen Stellung weg).
Reifen noch Nokian Gazza Jr. 2,6. Demnächst eventuell Intense.

Hab heute das Intense M3  und das Intense Socom (jeweils mit Traivis trippel und Fox Dhx5) getestet. Natürlich fühlt sich dagegen das Torque eher hart an 4cm mehr FW an der Gabel, 7cm bzw. 3cm hinten machen sich aber doch deutlich bemerkbar- Bügelmaschinen in jedem Gelände und deutlich mehr Reserven bei Drops. Allerdings muß ich sagen, daß mir das Torque in den engen Anliegern und auf den Northshores besser gefallen hat- Singelcrowngabeln sind geil! Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, daß besonders die Reifen den wirklichen Quantensprung bewirken. Die aufgezogenen Intensereifen waren einfach der Wahnsinn- leider auch im Preis. 
Im direkten Vergleich ist man mit dem Torque auf dieser Strecke aber nicht viel langsamer unterwegs und alles in allem auch VIEL günstiger.
So long Richi


----------



## d4v1nc1 (11. Juni 2007)

so hallo,
kann ich n hussefelt vorbau problemlos ans 2006 torque klemmen? Ich mein wegen der "schaftklemmbauhöhe". so wie ich das gelsen hab hat der hussefelt da 42mm der orginal syntace allerdings 44mm. Stimmen die angaben? Brauch ich da Spacer oder sowas? 

gruß max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphi78 (11. Juni 2007)

d4v1nc1 schrieb:


> so hallo,
> kann ich n hussefelt vorbau problemlos ans 2006 torque klemmen? Ich mein wegen der "schaftklemmbauhöhe". so wie ich das gelsen hab hat der hussefelt da 42mm der orginal syntace allerdings 44mm. Stimmen die angaben? Brauch ich da Spacer oder sowas?
> 
> gruß max



Hi,

das Teil kannst du ohne Bedenken ranmachen... Passt genau!!

Gruß

Raphael


----------



## aibeekey (11. Juni 2007)

@ fox hunter...

ich hab ja mein torque mittlerweile auch und irgendwie kommt mir der dämpfer komisch vor.... rebound is auf maximum gedreht und der dämpfer kommt voll langsam wieder raus... okay,ich dacht vielleicht in die andere richting drehen... noch langsamer....

muss sich das ding erst einfahren oder liegt es eventuell auch nur am spv druck?? hab nämlich (noch) keine dämpferpumpe und weiß daher nich, wieviel psi da grad drin sind...

klingt jetzt vielleicht bisschen blöd, aber ich hab keine ahnung... meine dämpfererfahrungen beschränken sich auf luftdämpfer und die kamen immer flott wieder raus... ansonsten schraub ich das ding nämlich mal raus und schau, ob der hinterbau sich frei und leicht bewegen lässt...

ganz abgesehen davon is mir die feder aber ohnehin zu hart... wie bist du denn mit der 350er zufrieden?? was würdet ihr denn sagen, was bei knappen 65 kg in voller montur sinnvoll wäre... 300er oder 250er??

danke,

der marx


----------



## fox hunter (12. Juni 2007)

hi marx

ich finde den dämpfer teilweise auch was hart. bei mir passt es aber wenn ich das so nach drops und der gleichen gucke federt er schon gut ein, schlägt aber vor allem nicht durch. was mir fehlt ist ein bischen mehr sensibilität. schnelle kleine schläge werden gar nicht gedämpft. aber gut, da kann ich drauf verzichten. 
hab im moment die einstellung so das vorne und hinten gleich ein und ausfedern. 
kann aber grad nicht genau sagen wieviel ich druck und zugstufe und rebound rein gredreht habe. 
der rote kopf, keine ahnung welche einstellung das war, steht auf vier und den blauen, ist glaub ich der rebound hab ich einfach ausprobiert.
gucke gleich zuhause mal nach und werde dann nochmal hier bescheid geben.
alles in allem bin ich aber mit dem fahrwerk zufrieden.


----------



## FloImSchnee (12. Juni 2007)

fox hunter schrieb:


> blauen, ist glaub ich der rebound


Du stellst deinen Dämpfer ein ohne zu wissen, mit welcher Schraube du welche Dämpfung beeinflusst?!


----------



## fox hunter (12. Juni 2007)

nein, ich weiß nur jetzt nicht mehr welche schraube wofür war.  bei der einstellung war mir schon bewusst was ich damit bezwecke. ist halt zwei wochen her und mit dämpfern hab ich mich nie so beschäftigt das ich das behalten kann.


----------



## [email protected] (12. Juni 2007)

Nicht das ihr mich jetzt falsch versteht, aber meint ihr nicht das es sinnvoll wäre für das `07 Torque einen neuen Thread aufzumachen?

Wenn hier jetzt alles zusammengewürfelt wird, steigt da in einem Jahr kein Mensch mehr durch. Dann werden Einstellwerte für die Lyrik mit der FOX 36 verwechselt und so weiter. Nachher fangen die Leute dann noch an in das `07 Torque einen Pearl zu bauen 


Mfg


----------



## MIBO (13. Juni 2007)

himmel, eben komm ich gerade aus dem Fred " Setup Torque 8.0" der wiederum hier her verlinkt mit der "Beschwerde" gibts ja schon längst. ..ich weiss ja gar nicht mehr wo ich hin soll


----------



## [email protected] (13. Juni 2007)

Na dann aber schnell zurück.. hopp hopp 

Mfg


----------



## Deleted 76369 (22. Juni 2007)

Sorry - wollte in nem anderem Thread posten.
(Nicht nur zu blöd zum Dämpfer einstellen, sondern auch zum posten )


----------



## d4v1nc1 (23. Juni 2007)

sooo .... hab jetzt endlich mal den Hussefelt Vorbau drangeschraubt. Allerdings musste ich Fett zwischen Gabelschaft und Vorbau schmieren, sonst hätt ich den Vorbau ned rauf gebracht. Ich habs auch ohne versucht, allerdings dabei schon den Vorbau von innenher diese eloxierung oder was auch immer das ist runtergekratzt. Selbst mit Fett hats n Gummihammer gebraucht damit das Teil drauf war. Jetzt die Frage - macht das was aus? oder lieber nochmal runter, entfetten und mit aller Gewalt rauf?

gruß max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (23. Juni 2007)

Wieder runter und Fett weg.. das hat keinen Sinn... Nimm anstatt des Fetts Montage Paste für Carbon Parts oder einfach Kupferpaste aus dem Autozubehör... damit gehts gut drauf aber es rutsch nicht mehr...

Mfg


----------



## Richi2000 (25. Juni 2007)

Am Vorbau vor der Montage alle Schrauben gelöst?


----------



## [email protected] (25. Juni 2007)

*gg*


----------



## tom75 (29. Juni 2007)

Moin, wo habt ihr den Pearl 3.3 gekauft ? Bei CNC ist er momentan in 222mm nicht lieferbar. 
Danke
tom75


----------



## [email protected] (29. Juni 2007)

Hi,

bis auf Henin haben ihn glaube ich alle von CNC.

Richi2000 und ich fahren ja den 3.1, was allerdings keinen Nachteil bringt da du an dem Drehrad auch nur 5-7Clicks brauchst bis ordentlich Druckstufe da ist.

Mfg


----------



## tom75 (29. Juni 2007)

Danke. Das heißt momentan kann kein Fahrradladen in Deutschland diesen Dämpfer in 222mm anbieten ? 
Habe sogar schon bei CRC geschaut, leider nichts.
Wo hat Henin seinen her ?
Gruß
tom75


----------



## Hennin (29. Juni 2007)

tom75 schrieb:


> Wo hat Henin seinen her ?



Ich hab ihn im Bikemarkt günstig bekommen.


----------



## schuh (30. Juni 2007)

> tom75:  	Das heißt momentan kann kein Fahrradladen in Deutschland diesen Dämpfer in 222mm anbieten ?



DAMN!  

Das kann doch nicht sein?

Jetzt hab ich gerade auch die Kohle bei sammen! Wollte eigentlich heute bestellen!

Falls du Ihn doch irgendwo findest, kannst du mir bescheid geben?


----------



## Farodin (30. Juni 2007)

Einen 3.1 gibts hier:

http://preiswerte-fahrradteile.de/p....html/XTCsid/217c86d8499b25f4c9c770d3f2e2da02


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Farodin (30. Juni 2007)

Oder hier mit Best Price Garantie:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k142/a4245/pearl_3.1_daempfer_222_x_66_mm.html


----------



## tom75 (1. Juli 2007)

Danke für die Tipps, aber ich suche den Pearl 3.3. Die 30 Euro mehr für den Hebel sind es mir wert.
tom75


----------



## Luzio (1. Juli 2007)

Würde auch den 3.3 (ich hab ihn von Ebay) nehmen, hab ihn selber, vorher auch den 3.1 an einem anderen Rad und der Hebel ist echt Gold wert - gerade auch bei längeren Touren in wechselhaftem Gelände...


----------



## schuh (1. Juli 2007)

Will auch unbedingt den 3.3.

Man, den wird man doch irgendwo hier bekommen können


----------



## Farodin (1. Juli 2007)

Ich hab gestern schon geschaut und nur den 3.1 gefunden,sonst hätte ich ihn auch geposted...


----------



## Astaroth (1. Juli 2007)

Servus,
war jetzt zweimal am Geißkopf im Bikepark und hab den Pearl im meinem Torque noch nie bis zum Anschlag ausreizen können bin aber nur den Downhill, die Freeriedestrecke und den BikeX gefahren.

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom75 (2. Juli 2007)

Falls jemand den 3.3 in einem Bikeshop oder sonstwo entdeckt, bitte hier posten, danke !


----------



## MIBO (2. Juli 2007)

vielleicht hilft dir der Link weiter:

http://shop.cnc-bike.de/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=1366


----------



## tom75 (2. Juli 2007)

danke, aber da habe ich schon letzte Woche angefragt. in 222mm nicht verfügbar.


----------



## tom75 (2. Juli 2007)

Hier die Antwort von bike-components:

*Hallo,

der 3.3 wird nur in Kompletträdern verbaut.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Jonas

  Service Team*


----------



## schuh (3. Juli 2007)

Man, was soll den das?

Und wenn er mal in einem "Komplettrad" kaputt ist?


----------



## tom75 (10. Juli 2007)

wie sieht es mit dem neuen Answer Evolver ISX-6 Luftdämpfer aus, kann man den auch verbauen ? Wie ändert sich die Geometrie bei 222mm Einbaulänge und 70mm Hub (der DHX hat ja nur 63,5mm). Hat das schon einer ausprobiert ?


----------



## Richi2000 (10. Juli 2007)

Wahrscheinlich ändert sich nicht allzuviel- die Einbaulänge ist ja dieselbe. Der RS-Pearl hat auch etwas mehr Hub (66mm) und macht augenscheinlich keine Probleme. Wichtiger als der FW (mit 70mm Hub wäre´s dann schon ca. 180mm) erscheint mir aber, daß die Dämpferkennlinie zur Rahmenkinematik paßt. Wenn der Evolver auch so progressiv ist wie der Pearl, wärs eventuell einen Versuch wert.


----------



## fitze (10. Juli 2007)

Ich wäre mir nicht so sicher ob das passt. Bei meinem 07er Torque schrabbelt der Hinterreifen am Umwerfer wenn es komplett einfedert. Und das hat mit dem Evolver nur 160mm

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## Lasse (10. Juli 2007)

Richi2000 schrieb:


> Wenn der Evolver auch so progressiv ist wie der Pearl, wärs eventuell einen Versuch wert.




Ist er nicht. Würde ich nicht machen. Pearl ist so extrem progressiv, daß er jede "normale" Hinterbaukinematik negativ beeinflußt. Nur bei der, räusper, etwas "eigenen" Kinematik vom Torque 06 bringt der was. Evolver würde immer noch durchrauschen.


----------



## Richi2000 (10. Juli 2007)

... Reifen schrabbelt: deshalb erst schauen, ob der ganze FW störungsfrei genutzt werden kann
... "eigene Kinematik im T´06": mit Pearl nicht bemerkbar, mit linearem Dämpfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OHS-core (12. Juli 2007)

Aaaaalso ich fahre bei 75 Kilo mit 18 bar in der Hauptkammer und 9 bar im Piggi, Zugstufe  8 klicks vor ganz zu, Bottom out ganz zu und Pro Pedal auf der Hälfte.... dämpft alles ok, ich bin aber erst vor kurzem von nem Hardtail auf Fully umgestiegen und somit noch nicht so verwöhnt, was Hinterbaudämpfung angeht. Ich werde mich so nach und nach auf 14 bar in der Hauptkammer zurückstufen, um mehr Sensibilität zu erlangen. Wies dann mit den anderen Einstellungen laufen wird, werden wir sehn. Zugegeben, soviel ins Grobe komm ich jetzt nicht, mangels Zeit, 90%meiner momentanen Fahrten sind eigentlich eher CC-orientiert und würden den Kauf dieses Fullys nicht rechtfertigen, aber ich bin ein Stabilitätsfanat und alleine die Tatsache, dass der Rahmen und der Dämpfer einiges mehr kann als ich ihm im Moment zumute, stimmt mich glücklich. Und zugegeben: Die Optik hatte ne grosse Rolle gespielt. Zumindest ist eins gewiss....noch so ein Torque wie meins fährt nirgendwo rum, ist nämlich nur der Rahmen von Canyon, alles andere hab ich selber draufgebastelt und in der Ausstattung gibtz das ned nochma


----------



## Obey (12. Juli 2007)

OHS-core schrieb:


> Zumindest ist eins gewiss....noch so ein Torque wie meins fährt nirgendwo rum, ist nämlich nur der Rahmen von Canyon, alles andere hab ich selber draufgebastelt und in der Ausstattung gibtz das ned nochma



Cool! Dann wollen wir aber auch ein paar Fotos sehen!


----------



## tom75 (12. Juli 2007)

> Aaaaalso ich fahre bei 75 Kilo mit 18 bar in der Hauptkammer und 9 bar im Piggi





> ch bin aber erst vor kurzem von nem Hardtail auf Fully umgestiegen


Bei 18bar in der Hauptkammer dürfte der Unterschied zum Hardtail nicht allzu groß sein, aber deswegen will ich ja den Pearl.


----------



## OHS-core (19. Juli 2007)

Hab mittlerweile den Druck im Hauptdämpfer auf 14 reduziert, pro Pedal voll drin, Piggy mit 9 bar. JETZ is geil zu fahren damit 

Fotos gibts erst wenn ich ne brauchbare Cam hab


----------



## aibeekey (19. Juli 2007)

einige von euch hier haben ja ihren dämpfer schon getauscht...

als ich bei meinem swinger x4 die feder getauscht hatte, kam auf einmal das problem, dass ich kein passendes werkzeug in meinem "umfangreichen" sortiment hatte um die mutter der schraube an der dämpferbefestigung gegen zu halten...

also dieses ding mit zwei kleinen löchern und dem großen loch, wo die schraube reinkommt, ich hoff man versteht es...  

ich hab da dann einen schlitzschraubenzieher zum gegenhalten der inbusschraube genommen... aber das kann ja nich sinn der sache sein, was für ein werkzeug nimmt man denn da normalerweise?? wird ja keine exklusive canyon mutter sein?!?

danke,
der marx


----------



## Richi2000 (19. Juli 2007)

genau! eine Tourenpannenfreundliche Befestigungsschraube ist das. Mit einer kleinen Spitzzange kann man da gegenhalten. Allerdings nudeln die Löcher doch recht schnell aus. Eine normale Lösung mit einer 6-Kantmutter wäre doch eine feine Lösung.


----------



## Endurance (19. Juli 2007)

OHS-core schrieb:


> Hab mittlerweile den Druck im Hauptdämpfer auf 14 reduziert, pro Pedal voll drin, Piggy mit 9 bar. JETZ is geil zu fahren damit
> 
> Fotos gibts erst wenn ich ne brauchbare Cam hab



Also ich weiss nicht warum Ihr solche brettharten Böcke fahrt. Ich fahre bei 90KG den Dämpfe mit 11Bar und minimum Druck im Piggy. Das ergibt ca. 30% sag und bei Sprüngen um ein-2meter noch keinen wirklichen Durchschlag. Im stehen fahren kann man so zwar nicht ohne wippen aber im sitzen geht das schon noch...

Kann natülich auch sein das die Manitou Teile alle so unterschiedlich sind dass jeder ne komplett andere Einstellung braucht - so grosse Toleranzen halte ich aber für unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Büscherammler (19. Juli 2007)

Endurance schrieb:


> Also ich weiss nicht warum Ihr solche brettharten Böcke fahrt. Ich fahre bei 90KG den Dämpfe mit 11Bar und minimum Druck im Piggy. Das ergibt ca. 30% sag und bei Sprüngen um ein-2meter noch keinen wirklichen Durchschlag. Im stehen fahren kann man so zwar nicht ohne wippen aber im sitzen geht das schon noch...
> 
> Kann natülich auch sein das die Manitou Teile alle so unterschiedlich sind dass jeder ne komplett andere Einstellung braucht - so grosse Toleranzen halte ich aber für unwahrscheinlich.



Du fährst ja auch kein Torque oder?


----------



## tom75 (19. Juli 2007)

> Du fährst ja auch kein Torque oder?



daran wirds liegen...

11bar, 90kg und 1-2meter Sprünge, aber nicht mit dem Torque !

ich hab bei 87kg mit Klamotten/Rucksack 14 bar und da schlägt es schon bei ca. 1meter durch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endurance (19. Juli 2007)

tom75 schrieb:


> daran wirds liegen...
> 
> 11bar, 90kg und 1-2meter Sprünge, aber nicht mit dem Torque !
> 
> ich hab bei 87kg mit Klamotten/Rucksack 14 bar und da schlägt es schon bei ca. 1meter durch


Doch aber evtl. habe ich mich in den Torque 2006 Fred verirrt ich fahre das 07 Modell.


----------



## Straightflush (20. Juli 2007)

Hab 7.5bar in der Hauptkammer und ähliches glaube ich im Piggi (schau ich noch mal nach). High , low voll offen. Progression auf 1. Super ansprechverhalten. keine Durchschläge. und das auch bei1-1.5 m drops und 30 cm Stempeln in der Spur.... (locker machen in den Knien un halt nicht voll ins flat springen
Die Lyrik hat ungefähr 3-4 Einsätze gebraucht, bis sie richtig gearbeitet hat. aber Low und high auch voll offen. Wichtig: immer wieder Schmieren mit o-Ring neutralem mittel.


----------



## Farodin (20. Juli 2007)

beim 2006er sind 10 Bar im Piggy bei 70 kg und ca 11 Bar in der Hauptkammer vollkommen super! Kein Durchschlag und bei 1,5m Drops ist noch eine ca 5mm Reserve. Bei Propedal rein wippts garnicht. Bei Propedal raus wippts... is ja klar
Ich fahre mit PP mit 6 klicks rein. Perfekt kaum wippen und super ansprechen!

Ein Freund fährt auch ein Manitou in nem Carver und der hat auch kaum Luft im Piggy....


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (21. Juli 2007)

Hallo,
ist eurer Meinung nach ein Umstieg auf einen Pearl bei einem 2006er Torque eher zwingend notwendig oder kann man auch mit dem Dhx Air im Enduroeinsatz glücklich werden?
Ich frage, weil ich mir vielleicht das Torque 1 aus dem Outlet zulegen möchte.


----------



## [email protected] (21. Juli 2007)

Zwingend  Aber der Spaß kostet dich ja nix... DHX Air verkaufen von dem Geld nen Pearl kaufen...

Auch wenn einige es nicht wahr haben wollen  Das Ansprechverhalten mit dem DHX ist im 06'er Torque einfach Mist, wen man nur Endurotouren fährt in dabei kaum Sprünge oder Absätze fährt kann man den DHX einigermaßen abstimmen aber bei Drops um die 80cm ist dann auch schon Schluss. Bei einigen Setups mit sowohl 11Bar im Piggy und 10-11 Bar in der Hauptkammer kann ich nur etwas grinsen... Da hast du kein wirklich tolles Ansprechverhalten. In dem Grundsetup kannst du das Torque von 2006 wirklich nur mit 12-15% Sag fahren sonst "klackt" es öfter als dir lieb sein könnte.

Mit dem Pearl ist es eben eine ganz andere Welt, den fährt man mit ca. 35% Sag ohne Durchschläge bei wirklich größeren Sachen. Ich habe bei einem Gewicht von 70kg incl. kompletter Ausrüstung gerade mal 3,5bar drin. Damit ist die Tracktion auf Wurzeln und ähnlichem eine ganz andere, das Rad fühlt sich nach viel mehr Federweg am Heck an. 

Netter Nebeneffekt an einem Torque von 06 und Pearl du hast hinten 170+mm Federweg somit mehr als die neuen 07'er 
Wobei der wirkliche Hub beim Pearl eben auch von der verwendeten Isolite Feder abhängt. Soft = mehr / Hard = weniger....

Mfg


----------



## Farodin (21. Juli 2007)

Aber zu deiner Frage .... 

Glücklich werden kann man auch mit nem DHX air !!!^^ 
Ich bin immer glücklich wenn ich biken gehe!!!

(Vielleicht werde ich glücklicher wenn ich einen Pearl reinpacke---aber das werde ich ja demnächst mal austesten....Nich war Hennin !!!  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (21. Juli 2007)

Hallo [email protected] und Farodin,

vielen Dank für eure Erklärungen. Jetzt weiß ich zumindest, was ich auf jeden Fall tauschen muss . Nur zur Info: Ich habe das Bike jetzt bestellt.. es kann sich also nur noch um Wochen handeln . 

@ [email protected]: Vielen Dank, für dein Angebot. Ich komme ein anderes mal sehr gerne darauf zurück. 

Nochmal eine Frage wegen der 170mm am Heck: Der Fox hat bei 222mm doch 68mm hub und der pearl 66mm. Laut dem 06er Katalog hat das Torque 162mm Federweg. Wie kommst du denn dann auf die 170mm?  Reicht ein Pearl 3.1 oder sollte es ein 3.3 sein?

Ein schönes Wochende,


----------



## [email protected] (21. Juli 2007)

Das liegt daran das der 06'er DHX Air nur 63,5 mm Hub hat 

Ob ein 3.1 reicht oder ob es der 3.3 sein sollte, darüber scheiden sich die Geister. Die einen halten den "Lockout" Hebel zum Wechseln zwischen Offen-Plattform-Lockout für unbedingt nötig die anderen sagen der 3.1 reicht völlig. Ich habe mich für den 3.1 entschieden weil der kein Graumimport ist und weil ich bei Olly´s einen sehr guten Preis bekommen habe. Von den Funktionen ist es das selbe, nur das du anstatt an dem Hebel das goldene Rädchen drehen mußt...


Mfg


----------



## Hennin (21. Juli 2007)

ICh hab übrigens mal in nem anderen Threat gelesen das man das Volumen des DHX sehr einfach selber verkleinern kann. Dazu muss man die Hauptkammer aufschrauben und dann etwas wie ein Stück einer CD-Spindel Hülle reinlegen. Dadurch wird er auch deutlich progressiever. Natürlich geht dadurch die Garantie verloren, hätte ich das früher gewusst hätt ich das mal ausprobiert.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Farodin (21. Juli 2007)

Ja nee is klar ...ne CD Spindel...^^ 
Praktisch wärs ja...
Dann finde ich es doch besser (wie ich es gelesen habe) die Hauptkammer mit der des Fox RP3 zu verkleinern...
Aber das soll laut Canyon vollkommener scheiß sein ,da man dann gleich einen RP3 einbauen könne...
Fahr das Teil und entscheide selber...tauschen geht ja immer noch..


----------



## Farodin (21. Juli 2007)

1699 Euro sind aber verhältnissmaßig viel für ein Torque 1 (wenn ich das mal so sagen darf) ...

Als das Torque 2006 gerade vom Markt genommen wurde (letzten Herbst ) da hat ein Torque 3 --sage und schreibe nur 1999 Euro gekostet!!!!--
Ich muss ja nicht erklären was daran besser war....

Und nun nach fast einem Jahr gibt es noch T`s und dann noch für den Preis !!!--->Krass!!

Andererseits ist das Bike ja mittlerweile ein Klassiker---von daher ist das ja eine gewisse Wertsteigerung  
Dann könnt ich meines quasi zum Neupreis verkaufen ^^

Ok,lassen wir das ..

Immernoch ein geiler Preis für die Ausstattung !!!


----------



## Hennin (21. Juli 2007)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=208244&page=32&highlight=dhx+air+progression

Das könnte ganz interessant sein...


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (21. Juli 2007)

Hallo Canyon-Fans,

vielen Dank, für eure Antworten. 
Jetzt macht mich aber Farodin doch recht nachdenklich, das Bike wieder abzubestellen und auf neuere Modelle im Outletstore zu warten. Wurden im letzten Jahr denn am Ende alle Torque Modelle vergünstigt im Outlet angeboten? Vorher habe ich ja eigentlich mit einem 07er Fr 8.0 oder 8.0 geliebäugelt .


----------



## Farodin (21. Juli 2007)

Naja nicht alle....
Ich habe nur gesehen ,dass alle Modelle vom 3er abwärts ca. 300-400 Euro günstiger waren.
Das Limited blieb bei 2999Euro. 
Aber da gab es auch das Outlet von Canyon noch nicht...


----------



## d4v1nc1 (22. Juli 2007)

hallo,
da das mit dem pearl 3.3 bei mir nich geklappt hat mad:    fragt nicht - nie wieder bestell ich was im ausland)

nochmal zum dhx - über den ölstand oder anderes öl kann man bei 5.0 nichts machen oder? (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=208244&page=32 schreibt ja nur 3.0 und 4.0). 

Bleibt ja also nur noch das mit dem Plastik teil in der Kammer oder eine kleinere Kammer (zb. Fox RP3).

Zur Kammer des Fox RP3:
- Wo treibt man so ein Teil auf ohne den Rest vom Dämpfer? Toxoholics? und was kostet so n Teil?
- @Farodin warum soll das laut Canyon ein scheiss sein?
- Kann man das Teil dann ganz simpel wieder zusammenschrauben ohne größeren Aufwand und rumgesäge o.Ä. ?

Zum Plastik Teil:
- Was genau legt man da jetzt eigendlich rein? CD-Spindel ^^ 

achja vorallem - wie macht man den dämpfer auf ^^
Thx für alle antworten!

greez max


----------



## Farodin (23. Juli 2007)

JaniK schrieb:


> Hello!
> 
> I was reading this forum since my first wartezimmer for my canyon ES 2005. Now I am one happy owner of 2006 Torque. And I have the same problem with not enough progessive suspension like you guys.
> 
> ...



Ha ich wusste doch ,dass es hier irgendwo war....;9 Warum sagt das denn keiner ??? Ihr verfolgt den Thread doch auch schon seit geraumer Weile....Wolltet mein Hirn wohl wieder auf hochtouren bringen was?! 

Das war das Verfahren...

Ich habe den Toxotypen bei Canyon gefragt was er davon halten würde und er hat mir obige Antwort gegeben...Die Teile findest du bestimmt bei Toxo.
AAAAber frag lieber erst einmal den Herrn bei Canyon ,bevor du deinen Dämpfer nun ausbaust...der ist echt nett und versteht was von seiner Arbeit..einfach bei der Werkstatt anrufen...
bin mal gespannt was er dir erzählen wird...

Soweit so gut...

Ich konnte den Pearl 3.3 auch nirgends finden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (23. Juli 2007)

Hallo Leute,
es gibt etwas neues von der Dämpferfront zu berichten: gestern habe ich an CNC eine Anfrage wegen des pearls 3.3 gestellt. Zunächst wurde auch mir gesagt, dass er nicht lieferbar ist.. nun hat der Chef aber wohl doch eine Quelle gefunden. Also habe ich mal einen bestellt und berichte später mehr.

Für alle noch-nicht-fündig-gewordenen:

http://shop.cnc-bike.de/

Länge 222 mm, 2x Buchsen in 22,2mm und 8 mm Schraubendurchmesser


----------



## d4v1nc1 (26. Juli 2007)

Wie bekommt man eigendlich diesen airsleeve runter, muss man dafür den ganzen Dämpfer zerlegen? eigendlich dürft es doch reichen diesen Ring der das Teil hält runter zu machen dann kann man den airsleeve (ich den mal das ist das) abziehen!?






ist das der airsleeve?

Wie sieht n das mit der Luft aus? Haupkammer ist klar - komplett leer machen, aber was ist mit dem Piggy, luft drin lassen?

greez max


----------



## [email protected] (26. Juli 2007)

Erstmal ja das ist der Airsleeve und ja du musst nur die Sichrungsfeder lösen, aber habt ihr den Artikel auf mtbr.com auch mal ganz gelesen? Dort beschreibt er im hinteren Teil, dass es zwar mehr Progression bringt aber eben nur in begrenztem Maße.

Das Torque ist allerdings nicht nur "im begrenten Maß" degressiv 

Mich würde nur mal interessieren was dafür spricht seinen DHX Air auseinander zu nehmen?! Mal davon abgesehen das es ein Umzubauen mit ungewissem Ergebnis ist und man auch die Garantie verliert....

Wenn man beim Torque nun unbedingt experimentieren müsste, weil es keine Alternative gibt würde ich das ganze ja noch verstehen. 

Außerdem sollte es in D ziemlich schwer werden die non AVA Kammer für einen DHX Air in 222mm zu bekommen, regulär kann Toxo die NICHT bestellen. Da hat man nur die Möglichkeit bei einem Specialized oder Cannondale Händler zu fragen ob der einem eine bestellen kann.

Mfg


----------



## d4v1nc1 (27. Juli 2007)

Meinst du mit der Sicherungsfeder, schon diesen Metallring? Wäre ja cool, dann müsste ich den Dämpfer nicht mal ausbauen^^

Um ehrlich zu sein, tu ich mich allerdings mit dem Englisch dort etwas schwer:

* "I smoothed out the edges of the material before installing so not to damage the o-rings, these are holding all the air pressure inside this outer sleeve, I rolled it up tight so it would clear the o-rings while putting it inside the sleeve."
*
wie kann man dem mit dem Plastik (ich denk das meint er mit dem "material") das er da reinlegt die o-ringe beschädingen, die liegen doch eigendlich außerhalb und nicht dort wo das Plastik ist !?


*"Oh yeah, the slit where the 2 ends of the material come together was done to be sure the air hole would not get plugged by material, I just had to get it lined up good."*

Meint er mit dem lined up good - sowas wie ausrichten? Also das der Schlitz direkt über dem Loch liegen muss? (was ja eigendlich logisch ist)


*There is a nice feel to the ramp up at the end, the feel is not that of the RP lower volume also called standard volume, but it does fall in between the 2, with a little more bias toward the RP yet a more gradual ramp vs. the sudden ramp up feel of the standard volume RP sleeve. To get the 2 shocks to feel the same at stroke end was interesting, well I had the modified shock at 80 psi. in the boost, the BO adjusted all the way out, no PP. The stock shock was all the same settings but I kept working the boost pressure up til I felt the 2 were semi close to the same feel at stroke end. The stock shock boost was up to 185 psi. yet was still just barely more linear at the end. 
*
versteh ich überhaupt nicht - kann mir das jemand knapp auf deutsch bitte zusammenfassen?



Soll ich jetzt eigendlich die Luft im Piggy lassen oder auch rauslassen, wenn ich den AirSleeve runter mache?

schonmal vielen dank

greez max


----------



## Farodin (29. Juli 2007)

Was haltet ihr denn vom Manitou Evolver ISX 6 Intrinsic im Torque ,der hat 70mm Hub bei 222mm Einbaulänge.

Er wurde in der letzten Freeride vorgestellt...der dürfte doch auch recht gut hineinpassen ,oder??


----------



## cos75 (29. Juli 2007)

Farodin schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr denn vom Manitou Evolver ISX 6 Intrinsic im Torque ,der hat 70mm Hub bei 222mm Einbaulänge.
> 
> Er wurde in der letzten Freeride vorgestellt...der dürfte doch auch recht gut hineinpassen ,oder??



Nein, siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3869530&postcount=576


Hier mal die Kennlinien vom Torque 2006 Hinterbau ohne Dämpfer im Vergleich zum Torque 2007. Blau zeigt die Kennlinie des Hinterbaus. Rot zeigt wie stark die Neigung der Kurve nach oben oder unten ist.










Wer mal im Vergleich einen extrem progressiven Hinterbau sehen will, hier noch die Kennlinie vom ES/X. Hier würde ein Stahlfederdämpfer gut passen oder ein extrem linearer Luftdämpfer der sonst ziemlich leicht durchschlägt. Canyon verbaut hier aber den extrem progressiven Pearl.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (29. Juli 2007)

ist er denn so progressiv wie ein pearl?


----------



## Astaroth (29. Juli 2007)

Servus,
bin wieder zurück aus dem Urlaub 
nun mein Anliegen; bin am überlegen ob ich meinem Torque für vorne nicht eine längere Gabel spendieren soll mit 180mm Federweg. Macht das Sinn? Setzte das Torque im Bikepark ein (Goaskopf) und rocke da über die Downhillpiste und über die Freeridestrecke  ! Oder soll ich mir doch gleich ein anderes Bike holen? Hab da momentan an ein Stinky,Perp oder PanFreude gedacht. Was meint ihr?

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Richi2000 (1. August 2007)

Mein Wohnungskumpel fährt ein Stinky. Meiner Meinung nach macht sich das + von 1-2cm mehr FW nicht wirklich bezahlt. Das Stinky ist zwar unzerstörbar, das Torque ist dafür deutlich leichter und dadurch wendiger und mit saugeilen Teilen ausgestattet, die deutlich besser funktionieren als die Teile am Kona (Bremse!). Wenn schon mehr FW, dann richtig- so ab 200mm find ich fürs nur runterhobeln adäquat. Also lieber gleich eine ausgewachsene Downhillmachine kaufen als wieder ein Rad mit eigentlich dem selben Einsatzzweck wie das Torque.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris_da_masta (3. August 2007)

hi torque fahrer,
also ich fahre das torque 1 von 2006 und fahre in letzter zeit mehr freeride und dirt. so hab im dämpfer genügend luft, dass er nicht durchschlägt auch bei 2m drops nicht.(siehe meine galerie) nun ist in meiner gabel ( fox r36 van rc2) die blaue feder drin. (68-82kg). die gabel ist aber dennoch SEHR weich, obwohl ich nur 63 kg wiege. ich überleg mir, ob ich mir die grüne oder doch die ganz harte feder reinmachen sollte?!
ich tendiere da eher zur gelben die für 95-109 kg ausgelegt ist, also die ganz harte.
hat jemand vielleicht noch eine Grüne oder Gelbe feder, die er verkaufen oder gegen eine LILA feder tauschen würde????

mfg chris


----------



## Straightflush (5. August 2007)

Mal ne frage zum ISX 6:

weiß jemand wie das piggi aufgebaut ist? hat jemand vielleicht ne schnittzeichnung vom dämpfer? ich kann das progressiosrad direkt von 1 auf 4 drehen. ist das normal? wie funktioniert die volumenänderung  im piggi?


----------



## MIBO (5. August 2007)

Straightflush schrieb:


> Mal ne frage zum ISX 6:
> 
> weiß jemand wie das piggi aufgebaut ist? hat jemand vielleicht ne schnittzeichnung vom dämpfer? ich kann das progressiosrad direkt von 1 auf 4 drehen. ist das normal? wie funktioniert die volumenänderung  im piggi?



so eine Schnittzeichnung wäre wirklich sehr interessant, würde sehr dazu beitragen den Dämpfer zu verstehen.

Das Progressionsrad kann man direkt von 1 auf 4 drehen, ist wohl normal. Wie sich durch diese kleinen Drehung die Luftkammer verkleinert kann ich auch nicht ganz nachhvollziehen.


----------



## d4v1nc1 (6. August 2007)

boa jungs, das is der setup thread zu den 2006er Torques, für die 07er Modelle gibts doch extra Threads, also Postet doch da rein.

gruß max


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (7. August 2007)

Hallo Leute,

heute kam endlich mein Pearl 3.1 von Bike-components.de für mein Torque 1. 

Was soll ich sagen: für den Preis der Hammer - sogar eine Dämpferpumpe liegt bei. 

Mehr als problematisch gestaltete sich allerdings der Einbau. Die Buchsen waren entgegen der Angaben von Canyon (heute telefonisch erfragt) nicht 22,2 mm breit sondern ca. 21,9-22 mm somit durfte ich, wie schon einige vor mir, einiges abfeilen (sagte ich bereits , dass ich Feilen hasse....?  ).

Als die Maße endlich zu stimmen schienen, begann ich mit dem Einbau: 
Der Dämpfer war in der oberen Dämpferaufnahme schnell montiert aber unten war es so ein Gefummel... selbst der beherzte Einsatz mit dem Gummihammer wollte und wollte nicht helfen. 
Nagut. Lange Rede und kurzer Sinn: nach gut 4 Stunden !!! (nach mehrmaligem Zerlegen und erneutem Zusammenbau) war der Pearl endlich drin. Der zischt ja im Neuzustand ganz schön doll. Ich fahre ihn jetzt mit 31% SAG und teste mich ans Optimum heran. 
Wie habt ihr denn diese spezielle Mutter an der unteren Dämpferaufnahme mit den vier, quadratisch angeordneten Löchern gegengehalten?  Bei mir dreht sich, trotz beherztem Daumeneinsatz, diese Mutter noch leicht mit. Scheint aber soweit alles fest genug zu sein.
Ich sag nur eins: ich bin froh, dass der Dämpfer endlich drin ist... aber nie wieder so ein Einbau... .

Ich werde bald mal testen, welchen Unterschied diese Isolite Cushions bringen.


----------



## Astaroth (7. August 2007)

Servus,
probier mal eine Sägeringzange (heißt das so?) damit hab ich die Muttern festgehalten.

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (7. August 2007)

Das richtige Werkzeug nennt sich Pintool oder auch Stirnlochschlüssel...

Mit etwas Zeit kannst du dir das Ding auch selber bauen, einfach ein Flachstahl 2 Löcher durch, 2 Nägel rein, anschweißen, absägen fertig 

Denke du solltest im Moment recht vorsichtig fahren, denn die Verschraubung soll mit 12Nm angezogen werden und die hälst du mit den Fingern nicht fest ....

Mfg

P.S. Als Notlösung geht auch ein Nagel den du zu einem "U" biegst, so das er in 2 Löcher passt und du diesen dann mit einer Zange festhälst.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (7. August 2007)

Hallo Astaroth und [email protected],

vielen Dank, für eure Antworten. 
Ah ja klar. Besten Dank - jetzt weiß ich auch wieder, wie das Werkzeug auszusehen hat.

Nachher gibts Fotos im Endzustand .


----------



## habkeinnick (11. August 2007)

Hi, ich habe es auch getan  Seit heute ist bei mir auch ein RS Pearl 3.1 drin. 

Einbau - hmm, naja ging so. Bin ne handwerkliche Null und habe zwei linke Hände. Habe auch Probleme mit den Buchsen gehabt. Oben waren es nur 22 - hatte zum Glück jemand da der mir die 2 zuviel kurz runtergefräst oder was auch immer hat.

Die Unterlegscheiben waren auch bei mir ne Fummelei, besonders da ich beim auseinander bauen nicht aufgepasst hatte wo welche war = Ergebnis 4mal auseinander und wieder zusammen bis alle wieder an ihrem Platz waren. Nun kann ich es schon fast im Schlaf 

Erster Fahreindruck: viel weniger wippen beim treten und das bei komplett offenen Floodgate. Fahre zur Zeit 7bar, ist vielleicht für mein Gewicht (deutlich über 100kg) etwas wenig, ab er auf einem kurzen Trail bei mir im Wald war der erste Eindruck schon der Hammer. Endlich kein HT-feeling mehr (musste im DHX 15,5 bar in der Hauptkammer und 9,5 im Piggy fahren, was zwar laut ehemaligen Toxoholic Mitarbeiter nichts macht, aber sensibel war der Hinterbau so nicht).

Morgen werde ich ihn mal ausgiebiger testen.

Danke euch für die Idee mit dem Pearl - HAMMER


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (11. August 2007)

Nabend,
na das klingt doch prima. Der Pearl ist wirklich wie gemacht für das Rad. Ich fahre jetzt bei knapp über 80 kg ca. 25 % Sag das sind unter 5 Bar.. fährt sich super aber es werden auch gut 58 mm Hub genutzt ohne dass ich auf der Hausrunde große Dropps damit fahren würde.

Wer von euch wiegt denn über 80 kg und fährt noch dich standardmäßig verbaute Feder in der Fox Van? 
Ich habe die Vorspannung jetzt komplett reingedreht und merke schon, dass die Gabel gut am Arbeiten ist. Wisst ihr, wo ich günstig eine härtere Feder für die Van bekommen kann?


----------



## schuh (13. August 2007)

Also ist der letzte Stand dass es noch immer und wohl auch in Zukunft keinen Pearl 3.3 passend gibt?


Kann im Moment sowieso leider nicht fahren, aber will schon auch noch so einen Pearl rein basteln!

Meint ihr das warten lohnt?
Wird es nochmal einen 3.3 geben?


----------



## Richi2000 (13. August 2007)

Fragen über Fragen.... wer suchet, der findet:
http://shop.cnc-bike.de/catalog/pro...=1366&osCsid=3b4f8d4c9f9b8ab9187f49eb6803ab2d
mal fragen, obs den noch gibt in 222mm und sonst halt für günstigeres Geld den 3.1 kaufen. Der funktioniert genauso gut!


----------



## thto (13. August 2007)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3962324&postcount=106


----------



## Richi2000 (13. August 2007)

jo leider dürfte dieser pearl etwas zu kurz sein?


----------



## thto (13. August 2007)

upps sorry


----------



## habkeinnick (13. August 2007)

ich brauch den hebel nicht....fire and forget oder so 

gestern habe ich den dämpfer mal trailig getestet...echt ein unterschied wie tag und nacht. wobei 7,5 bar mir zu hart sind und bei 6,5 ich zuviel SAG habe ca. 35% - aber fühlt sich doll an und kleinere hüpfer gehen schon mal mit 1 cm restfederweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Richi2000 (13. August 2007)

Mach ich doch auch so. offen zum runterhobeln, gesperrt, wenn ich mal hochtrete- und das geht mit dem goldenen Rädchen schnell genug 
im übrigen find ich bei meinen 80kg Fahrergewicht 4-4,5bar (ca. 30%SAG) im Pearl 3.1 ausreichend. Tendenziell nimm ich lieber noch weniger, damits plusher wird. Im Moment taugt mir Racestyle besser als Droppen. In der VAN hab ich auch im Moment wieder die Feder bis 82kg drinnen. Highspeed voll offen fürs optimale Flubberfeeling, Lowspeed 7 klicks zu , damits beim Bremsen nicht eintaucht. Zugstufe 7 klicks langsamer. Außerdem hab ich grad meinen Wetscream super tacky bei Regen getestet- geilo, sogar auf Wurzeln  Jetzt wirds aber wieder trocken und deshalb müssen jetzt wieder die Gazzas rauf (eigentlich ein Sc?A? Reifen, da zu wenig Grip, hab aber derzeit keine Kohle für z.B All Mighty in Goey Gluey  - hat die schonmal wer am Torque ausprobiert??)
Grüße Richi


----------



## Astaroth (14. August 2007)

Dere miteinander,
der blaue Hebel ist schon was feines an meinem Pearl 3.3 ,
hab die All Mighty an meinem Torque noch nicht probiert aber dafür hab ich mir die Maxxis Minion DH 2,5 Triple Compound vor kurzem aufgezogen und kann sagen die haben Grip ohne Ende. Zumindest auf meiner Homefreeridestrecke, morgen gehts dann an den Goaskopf dann kann ich mehr sagen ob die was taugen.

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (15. August 2007)

Moin,
wir können ja mal ein paar Erfahrungen bezüglich des Pearls (3.1 oder 3.3?) sammeln. Wieviel wiegt ihr denn, wieviel SAG fahrt ihr und wieviel Klicks fahrt ihr die Druck- und Zugstufe bergauf, bergab.


----------



## taM<-- (16. August 2007)

Hallo Leute ich besitzt mein Canyon Torque 1 (2006) jetzt seit ca. 3 Wochen, und ich wollt euch fragen ob ihr wisst welche Feder standartmäßig in der Fox 36 Van RC2 verbaut ist???

Mfg Mat


----------



## Richi2000 (16. August 2007)

zur Van:  bei mir war die Feder bis 82kg ab Werk montiert.
zum Pearl: Gewicht mit Montour 80kg- 4,5 bar Luftdruck
Floodgate bergab offen (1 Klick zugedreht), bergauf lockout
Zugstufe ca. 20 Klicks langsamer


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (26. August 2007)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe das Gefühl, dass irgendetwas mit meinem Pearl 3.1 im Torque nicht stimmt. 
Ich fahre bei ca. 82kg unter 5 bar (was so 25- 35 % sag getestet ergibt). schon auf normalen, weniger heftigen touren, federt der kolben schon gut ein aber kommt nur sehr träge heraus, obwohl die zugstufe schon von ganz offen bis fast ganz offen (und aber auch rel. weit geschlossen) eingestellt wurde. das ansprechverhalten ist trotz so viel negativfederwegs am heck relativ holprig. während ein fusion freak meines kumpels (ok schlechter vergleich  über eine pflasterstrecke hinweg gleitet, holpert mein torque eher über die selbe strecke (beide räder mehrmals miteinander auf probefahrten verglichen). das motion control, also die druckstufe, fahre ich ganz offen bzw. einen klick zu von ganz offen. wenn ich die druckstufe nun ein stück zudrehen würde, dann sollte der dämpfer ja weniger wegsacken... gleichzeitig würde sich das ansprechverhalten aber noch mehr verschlechtern. was meint ihr? woran kann es sonst noch liegen bzw. sollte der pearl zum service? 

ich habe den eindruck, dass das losbrechmoment relativ hoch ist, was man mit geringem druck umgehen muss. sobald aber eben dieses moment überwunden worden ist, sackt auch der pearl durch ohne merkliches federverhalten und komfortgewinn, denn wo zu viel sag ist und wo der dämpfer zu langsam ausfedert, kann auch kleine unebenheiten nur schwer entgegengewirkt werden.

danke und einen schönen sonntag,


----------



## Farodin (28. August 2007)

Können die anderen Pearl Fahrer mal zu dem obigen Problem stellung beziehen ??
Das würde mir in meiner Entscheidung wirklich helfen,ob ich nun doch bei meinem DHX bleiben soll?!?! Es klang schon sehr nach einer Wunderheilung und nun dies!!


----------



## Astaroth (28. August 2007)

Dere,
glaub mir der Pearl macht aus dem Torque ein neues Rad und ich hab den Kauf keine Sekunde bereut.

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Farodin (28. August 2007)

Na gut  dann will ich dir mal glauben ^^...
(nee ich bin ja schon das von Hennin probegefahren...ist schon geil!)

Der Kauf eines Pearls ist schon eingeleitet...
Aber hier im Bikemarkt brauche ich wohl nicht damit zu rechnen meinen DHX zu verkaufen...es herrscht Inflation bei dem Teil!! Es stehen bestimmt 5 Stück drin und der günstigste für 260 ocken oder so?! Das Ding war über 500 wert^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (28. August 2007)

Hallo Torque-crew,

es gibt Neues bezüglich meines Fahrwerksproblems zu berichten: Gestern traf ich [email protected] mit seinem Pearl und wir haben versucht, meinem Problem auf den Grund zu gehen. 
Fakt ist, das meinte auch [email protected]: mein Fahrwerk funktioniert um Welten schlechter als das von seinem Torque mit Pearl. 

Es scheint allerdings nicht an meinem Dämpfer zu liegen (also Entwarnung für Farodin. Kauf dir den Dämpfer aber nimm lieber 22,0 anstatt 22,2mm Buchsen  ). Die schwarze Scheibe an der Schraube, die die Wippe am Rahmen hält, stand ein bisschen ab, was uns schonmal stutzen ließ. Dies scheint aber auch nicht das Problem zu sein. 

Nach erneutem Ausbau des Dämpfer konnte ich feststellen, dass die Wippe an der Verbindungsstelle der hinteren Dämpferaufnahme mit dem Dämpfer und dem Rahmen asymmetrisch zum Hinterbau steht und somit nur verspannt eingebaut worden ist. Ich werde bei Gelegenheit mal Fotos nachliefern, wo man sehr gut das Problem erkennen kann.

Heute wurde mit Canyon telefoniert und mir wird ein Rücksendeaufkleber zugeschickt. Dann bin ich mal gespannt, wie mir geholfen wird. Denn entweder, der Hinterbau ist nicht symmetrisch oder aber die Wippe ist schief. Im Moment wird mein Torque leider absolut nicht seinem Ruf als Enduro gerecht, da der Hinterbau nur absolut holprig den Federweg zur Verfügung stellt.


----------



## habkeinnick (28. August 2007)

Farodin schrieb:


> Na gut  dann will ich dir mal glauben ^^...
> (nee ich bin ja schon das von Hennin probegefahren...ist schon geil!)



auch ich bin immer noch von dem pearl begeistert. ein traum gegen den DHX.

zum verkaufen im bikemarkt. bei mir war er nach 2 tagen weg...kommt wahrscheinlich immer drauf an was man dafür ansetzt. wer für einen ~ 1 jahr alten dämpfer mehr als z.b. den kaufpreis des pearls haben will, der wird wohl sich in geduld üben müssen.


----------



## Farodin (28. August 2007)

Na dann bin ich vollstens beruhigt !
Vielen Dank für die Antworten! 
Ich habe eine nette Quelle für den Dämpfer ausfindig machen können. 
Die Buchsen nehme ich dann in 22,0 (ich habe gerade keine Lust auf nervenaufreibendes Feilen!!! )und hoffe das das dann passt...
@Kalle ich hoffe dir wird (schnell!!!) geholfen!

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Farodin (28. August 2007)

Ich finde es überhaupt nicht toll das in den L Rahmen ein 90mm Vorbau verbaut worden ist!!! nun ,der 60er ist schon im Anflug...
Welche Logik steckt dahinter?? Ich meine der Rahmen soll doch L sein und nicht die Parts.
Dumm nur dass ich zu spät gemerkt habe das das nur beim L Rahmen so ist udn bei allen anderen ein 75er verbaut wurde.


----------



## [email protected] (28. August 2007)

Meine Buchsen hatten 21.8mm an der Umlenkung und 22.0mm an der oberen Aufnahme.

Evtl. solltest du vorher messen, es hat doch bei einigen auch schon 22.2mm gepasst und was einmal ab ist ist ab  Drankleben geht nicht, abfeilen ist zwar etwas nervig aber dann doch die bessere Wahl 

Mfg

Das Ansprechverhalten von Kalle Blomquists Torque war doch sehr ernüchternd, nicht mit dem zu vergleichen wie ich es kenne, drücke auch die Daumen das das Bike schnell von Canyon zurück ist...


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (28. August 2007)

Hallo Leute, 

danke, für euer Mitgefühl  
Ich hoffe mal, morgen ist schon der Rücksendeaufkleber da.

Edit:

So anbei die fotos. man erkennt recht deutlich, dass auf der einen seite die wippe sehr eng anliegt und reibt und auf der anderen seite viel platz ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Richi2000 (28. August 2007)

bei mir schauts auch nicht ganz mittig aus, allerdings nicht ganz so arg... wenn du einen neuen Rahmen bekommst, meld ich mich auch bei Canyon
zum Dämpfer: Schmieren verbessert das Ansprchverhalten auch deutlich! Eventuell sind die Dichtungen trocken?!


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (28. August 2007)

Nabend,

welche Dichtungen meinst du? Der Pearl ist noch nichtmal 200 km gelaufen.
Du ich melde mich nur bei Canyon, weil mein Torque im moment eher Hardtail als Fully ist. Wenn dein Hinterbau funktioniert, sei doch froh. Ich wäre froh, wenn es mit meinem auch so wäre...


----------



## Richi2000 (28. August 2007)

ich meine, man sollte gelegentlich etwas Gabelöl oder ähnliches genau wie bei der Gabel benutzen, dann flutschts auch weiterhin


----------



## d4v1nc1 (30. August 2007)

hab vor über einer woche den pearl bei bike-components bestellt. lieferzeit hieß es 3-7 tage. wielang hat es denn bei euch gedauert, die bei bike components bestllet haben?

mfg max


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (30. August 2007)

hallo namensvetter max,

ich habe bei bike-compo ca. 14 tage auf den pearl gewartet.
hab' also noch ein wenig geduld. der deutsche importeur scheint da recht lange zu brauchen .

@ richi: na klar hilft ein wenig öl wie brunox etc. wenn der rahmen aber nicht in ordnung ist, dann kannst du noch so viel öl nehmen...


----------



## Farodin (30. August 2007)

Und für alle die ein wenig mehr Geduld haben...in nächster Zeit wird wohl wieder der ein oder andere Pearl auf dem Bikemarkt auftauchen


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (30. August 2007)

uups... missverständniss


----------



## d4v1nc1 (30. August 2007)

Meint ihr es lohnt bei bike-comp. zu stornieren und bei hibike zu bestellen? dort heißt es "Der Artikel ist kurzfristig (1-3 Tage) versandfertig." - das hört sich jedoch auch nicht sehr viel besser an !?

gruß


----------



## Astaroth (30. August 2007)

Dere,
bei Hibike würd ich vorsichtig sein wenn es heißt 1-3Tage. Ruf doch mal am besten an und frag mal nach wie lang es tatsächlich dauert.

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (31. August 2007)

Moin,
in 1-3 Tagen lieferbar heißt, das Hibike ja selbst noch bestellen muss. Denkst du, dass Hibike den Dämpfer schneller vom deutschen Importeur als Bike-compo bekommt?  Warte noch ein paar Tage. Die von Bike-compo können ja nichts dafür, wenn der Zulieferer so langsam ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d4v1nc1 (11. September 2007)

So hallo alle miteinander,
ich mal so langsam am verzweifeln - nach den 2,5Wochen hab ich den Pearl immernoch nicht von Bike Components erhalten, geschweige denn irgend ein Liefertermin! 
Hab dann gestern mal so sämtliche Shops angeschrieben ob sie den Dämpfer vorrätig haben, bzw. ob es einen genauen Liefertermin gibt. Hab bisher von fast allen nur ein "Ausverkauft" oder "ohne Liefertermin" bekommen.
Abgesehen von HiBike - zu denen hab ich auch ne Mail geschickt und gefragt, weil die "Online-Verfügbarkeitsprüfung" (http://www2.hibike.de/main.php?sess...od=m_catalog&sub=matchgroup&nodeID=&groupID=1) nicht geht. Grad eben ist das zurrückgekommen:


> Hallo Max XXX,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre e-Mail. Wir bearbeiten sie unter der Nummer 200XXXXXXXXXXXXXX. (English translation follows.)
> 
> ...



??? Warum schicken die mir ne Nummer wenn ich wissen will wies mit der Verfügbarkeit eines Artikels steht??? Kann sich das jemand erklären?
Achja wenn ich die Nummer und meine Plz da eingeb passirt nix. Außerdem, weis jemand wie man die telefonisch erreichen kann? Da geht nie einer ran!?

wünsch noch n schönen tag 
gruß max


----------



## Astaroth (11. September 2007)

Dere @d4v1nc1,
die Antwort von HIBIKE die du gekriegt hast ist glaube ich eine "Automatische" Antwort wenn du ihnen per E-Mail eine Frage stellst. Die melden sich dann in der Regel später nochmal.

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (11. September 2007)

Hallo Max,

es ist wirklich ärgerlich, dass du so lange auf deinen Dämpfer warten musst. 

Mein Torque kam schon nach einer Woche von Canyon zurück: Laut beiligendem Schreiben ist der Rahmen (trotz verspannter Wippe) wohl in Ordnung und das sehr schlechte Ansprechverhalten kann nur aus dem Dämpfer resultieren. Deswegen wurde mein Dämpfer heute zu bike compo geschickt und ich lasse mich mal überraschen, ob das Fahrwerk hinterher besser funktioniert oder ob der Rahmen doch zu Canyon muss .

An dieser Stelle muss ich das schnelle und unkomplizierte Verhalten von canyon loben. Nach Anruf erreichte mich einen Tag später der kostenlose Rücksendeschein. Montag kam das Rad bei Canyon an und Freitag war es wieder bei mir


----------



## d4v1nc1 (11. September 2007)

- hab grad ne mail von bike components bekommen das der artikel ausverkauft ist, und bin mehr als enttäuscht von dem laden. Klar das die im Endeffekt nix dafür können, da die auch nur Termine von den Zulieferern weitergeben, jedoch hätten die mir auch nach dem 1. (vor gut 1,5 Wochen) von 5 Anrufen auch sagen können, das es auch möglich ist das der Artikel gar nicht mehr reinkommt. Dann hätt ich villeicht noch die Chance gehabt den Dämpfer wo anders zu bestellen. So werd ich dort bestimmt nix mehr bestellen.

*
also suche nen rock shox pearl 3.1 oder 3.3 - gebraucht oder neu - in Einbaulänge 222mm*

gruß max


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (11. September 2007)

moin max,
2008 gibt es doch den rock shox monarch. vielleicht ist der auch interessant fürs torque.


----------



## Farodin (11. September 2007)

Habe ich auch gedacht...der Monarch hört sich recht fein an!
Aber ab wann ist er zu haben und was soll der gute kosten?? 
Er ist ja bestimmt ein wenig teurer!


----------



## JaniK (11. September 2007)

Hello again!

I have posted in this topic (setup torque) on page 15 about making DHX air more progessive. Unfortunately small air sleeve for dhx in dimension 222 mm is NOT available. But there is really easy and very cheap solution.

There are good fotos here (you have to be registered to see fotos)
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=182747
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=257438]
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=251551]


Here is what to do or better said what I have done.

Remove the outer air sleeve by removing C-ring and pulling down the outer air sleeve






Than insert 2 mm thick rubber in dimension 135 mm x 45 mm. The rubber size can vary from 25 to 50 mm, but lenght must be 135 mm. I inserted 135 x 45 mm size.





At the end it should look like this





Slip outer air sleeve back and put back C-ring. It is so easy, you even don't have to remove the dhx shock from the bike.


Ride with more sag, more progession and more sensibility.
Much better for bunny hops. Even flat jump from 1 meter hight are not bottomed. I weight 72 kilos.
I did ride with 150 psi in main chamber and 200+ in piggy, 
now I ride with 130 psi in main chamber and 170 in piggy.


Jani from Slovenia 



P.S: Please send my best regards to Dirk Nowitzky.


----------



## Hennin (11. September 2007)

Ich denke mal der Monarch fällt wegen max 216mm Ebl raus.

http://bike-components.de/catalog/M...mpfer?osCsid=14488bc3de0fad3f692dcf0b58f5a7e5

@JaniK

Very Nice 

if I still had my DHX...


----------



## Farodin (11. September 2007)

Thanks for the Photos! 

Der Monarch wird aber doch (entgegen der Homepage) in 222mm hergestellt,das sagt zumindest der Typ im Video auf der Eurobike.
Gewundert habe ich mich aber dennoch weshalb der auf der Homepage fehlt!
Hmm,DHX mit Gummifüllung oder doch ein Pearl...^^ ich merke schon je länger ich warte desto schwieriger wird die Entscheidung!
Nun bleibt also nur noch der Lockout als Vorteil gegenüber dem DHX...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## floindahouse (12. September 2007)

Hallo,

im Sparbuch wird das Torque 1+3 2006 Modell (Seite 41) mit einem Manitou Swinger SPV 4-Way angeboten! Ist dieser Dämpfer eine Alternative zum FOX oder zum Pearl? Ist dieser Dämpfer je bei dem 2006 Modell verbaut worden?

Gruß 

Flo


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (12. September 2007)

nabend flo,

genau das hat mich auch brennend interessiert, weshalb ich staabi angeschrieben habe. dies ist nun aber auch schon einige tage her und ich bekam bisher keine antwort.

grundsätzlich würde ich sagen, dass der pearl fürs torque 06 eigentlich optimal ist und sich leicht aufs passende fahrergewicht einstellen lässt. bei einem stahldämpfer muss man fürs optimum erst mit einigen federn hin und her testen, was ein langwieriges procedere ist. die heutigen luftdämpfer sind von der performance den stahlfedermodellen sehr ähnlich geworden.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (13. September 2007)

Noch als kleine Ergänzung: das 2006er Torque hätte mit einem Manitou Swinger Dämpfer mit 70 mm Hub über 178mm Federweg am Heck   wir nähern uns dem FRX


----------



## floindahouse (13. September 2007)

178mm Das hört sich doch gut an! Ähnlich wie das Santa Cruz Bullit.

Ich glaube dass ich mit dem Bike nichts verkehrt mache! Die Bestellung ist raus  Ich hoffe nur dass ich das Heck ordentlich auf mein Gewicht von 75kg eingestellt bekomme. Wenn nicht werde ich wohl auch zum Pearl greifen.

Aber ich denke das der Swinger gute Dienste leisten wird. Wenn es da ist kann ich mehr berichten.

Gruß Flo

P.S. Hat sonst jemand Erfahrung mit dem Swinger?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (13. September 2007)

Welches hast du denn bestellt Flo?

Das Torque 1, das ich vor 1 Monat im Outlet bestellt habe, ist nämlich nochmal 200 Euro günstiger geworden


----------



## fitze (13. September 2007)

Hab ich das jetzt richtig gelesen, das von Canyon im Sparbuch ein Torque 2006 mit Swinger Stahlfederdämpfer angeboten wird? Bisher wurde seitens Canyon doch immer die Meinung vertreten, das beim 2006er kein Stahlfederdämpfer passt!?

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lasse (13. September 2007)

fitze schrieb:


> Bisher wurde seitens Canyon doch immer die Meinung vertreten, das beim 2006er kein Stahlfederdämpfer passt!?
> 
> Gruß
> Tobi



Vielleicht haben sie eingesehen, daß das Bike mit einem Stahlfederdämpfer kaum schlechter funktionieren kann, als mit dem "passenden" DHX Air...


----------



## Farodin (13. September 2007)

Lasse schrieb:


> Vielleicht haben sie eingesehen, daß das Bike mit einem Stahlfederdämpfer kaum schlechter funktionieren kann, als mit dem "passenden" DHX Air...





Mir wurde doch schon vor einiger Zeit gesagt ,dass ein Stahldämpfer verbaut werden kann, unter der Vorraussetzung dass das Bottom out dass zu (oder fast zu ) sein muss sonst schlüge er zu oft durch ....U remember ?!?!


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (13. September 2007)

Servus,

ich finde es schade, dass Staabi mir diesbezüglich nicht geantwortet hat. Ich dachte, der Swinger 4 way hat gar kein bottom out? (http://bike-components.de/catalog/M...+2007?osCsid=933ec5019e3859dd340cd60c62b19365)

Heißt das, ich könnte auch einen Fox Van verbauen (falls der ein Bottom out besitzt) ?

@ Lasse: fährst du das Torque 06 eigentlich noch oder bist du mit dem 07er unterwegs?


----------



## floindahouse (13. September 2007)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Welches hast du denn bestellt Flo?
> 
> Das Torque 1, das ich vor 1 Monat im Outlet bestellt habe, ist nämlich nochmal 200 Euro günstiger geworden



Also ich habe mir das Torque 1 für 1499 in L bestellt. Welche Farbe ist eigentlich dieses Matte Ridge Grey? Ist das deine Farbe?


----------



## fitze (13. September 2007)

Lasse schrieb:


> Vielleicht haben sie eingesehen, daß das Bike mit einem Stahlfederdämpfer kaum schlechter funktionieren kann, als mit dem "passenden" DHX Air...



Da ging es wohl weniger um die Funktion, sondern eher um den wenigen Platz an der Wippe.

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## Farodin (13. September 2007)

Es handelte sich um einen DHX Stahl und der hat ein Bottom Out 
Aber wie sich das mit den anderen Dämpfern ohne Piggy verhält...da habe ich keine Ahnung...


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (13. September 2007)

floindahouse schrieb:


> Also ich habe mir das Torque 1 fÃ¼r 1499â¬ in L bestellt. Welche Farbe ist eigentlich dieses Matte Ridge Grey? Ist das deine Farbe?



Servus Flo,

ja genau - das ist meine Farbe und Ã¼brigens auch meine RahmengrÃ¶Ãe .

Da hast du ja das absolute SuperschnÃ¤ppchen gekauft. Ausstattungsbereinigt nehmen sich unsere Bikes ja nicht so viel aber trotz Verkaufs meines Dhx Airs ist deines noch gÃ¼nstiger  

Also viel SpaÃ. Mein Torque wurde auch ziemlich zÃ¼gig per Nachname geliefert.

Ich bin auf jeden Fall auf deinen ersten Erfahrungsbericht bezgl. Swingers im Torque gespannt .

SchÃ¶ne GrÃ¼Ãe,


----------



## mstaab_canyon (13. September 2007)

Hallo,

der Swinger in dem Sparbuchrad ist ein Luftdämpfer und passt deshalb rein. Ein Stahlfederdämpfer passt leider nicht in das 2006er Torque.

Der 222mm Monarch im Torque ES ist Custom-Made für uns und wird so von Rock Shox nicht standardmäßig angeboten. Ich weiß nicht, ob RS plant, ihn auch im Aftermarket zu verkaufen.

Ich bin heute morgen übrigens eine schöne kleine 3 Stunden Tour mit meinem Torque gefahren. Das Rad ist natürlich nicht serienmäßig ausgestattet sondern hat das eine oder andere Testteil verbaut. Unter anderem auch den Monarch. Bin immer wieder erstaunt, wie tourentauglich ein Torque mit entsprechendem Aufbau doch sein kann.

Viele Grüße,

Michael,


----------



## Farodin (13. September 2007)

Arghhh!!!! Ich will auch einen Monarch !!!!!


----------



## Caja (13. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand schon mal sein 2007er Torque mit einem Fox DHX Stahldämpfer gefahren.
Ehrlich gesagt ist mir der Manitou Evolver zu überdämpft.
Luft, Zug und Druckstufeneinstellung, alles schon probiert.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d4v1nc1 (14. September 2007)

so kleines Update von meiner Seite:
Hab vor 3 Tagen zufällig den Pearl 3.1 beim cnc-shop entdeckt und sofort zugeschlagen (war der letzte). Grad eben gekommen und (fluchend  ) eingebaut. Grad ne keine runde gedreht und bin begeistert    

so hat sich doch allese zum guten noch gewendet ^^

gruß max


----------



## Farodin (14. September 2007)

Gratuliere!! Viel Spaß beim pearlen !

Ich werde wohl auch demnächst nachziehen...aber diese sch.... Dämpfer sind ja kaum zu bekommen und wenn dann nur für nen Mörderpreis!


----------



## Farodin (18. September 2007)

Ich habe heute und gestern ein wenig am DHX herumgetuned.
Zunächst habe ich anstelle des weiter hintern beschriebenen Gummis ein passendes Stück aus einer CD Spindel herausgeschnitten und in die Luftkammer gesetzt. 
Dies bewirkte weder mehr Sag noch weniger Luft in den Kammern,das Verhalten wurde nicht verändert.
Das Teil ist im Gegensatz zum Moosgummi,durch seine natürliche Krümmung sehr schwer wieder aus der Kammer herauszubekommen. Also Finger weg von dem Zeug und lieber Gummi oder Moosgummi verwenden!!!

Mit 3mm dickem Moosgummi hatte es nicht geklappt ,da es sich zwar in die Kammer hineischieben ,aber später nicht wieder an die richtige Stelle geschoben werden konnte,es war zu dick.
Mit 2mm dickem Moosgummi hat dies auch erst geklappt,als ich die Ecken mit einem Cutter abrundete.
Mit ein bisschen Ausdauert ließ es sich dann aber bewerkstelligen das 2mm Moosgummi in der Luftkammer zu platzieren.
Das nun nötige Luftvolumen (welches zur Vermeidung eines Durchschlages,beim im Stehen-wippen-durchschlagtests ist) ist  nur unwesentlich kleiner als es vorher war.
Höchstens um ein halbes Bar.
Die Progressivität des Dämpfers hat sich daher auch nur wenig geändert.
Der nun fahrbare Sag (ohne Duchschlag im Test) hat sich von ursprünglich 1cm auf etwa 1,3cm vergrößert.
Ein Sag von 1,8cm entsprächen den von mir gewünschten und Freeride üblichen 30%.
Ich habe nun (nach "tuning") einen Sag von 21%.
Dieser ist als Enduro-Sag wohl allgemein noch akzeptabel...
Der Sag vor dem Tuning lag bei 17%.

Ich beurteile den Erfolg des Tunigs als gut,da ein Bogen Moosgummi 95 Cent kostet und der Arbeitsaufwand nicht sehr hoch ist (wenn man keine CD Spindel verwendet  ).


----------



## Farodin (18. September 2007)

PS: Welchen Sag hat wohl ein Monarch?? Bzw. welchen hat euer Pearl eigentlich ? 
Könntet ihr mal eine Prozentangabe reinstellen??
Danke!


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (18. September 2007)

Hey Farodin,

ich fahre, bzw. besser gesagt fuhr, den pearl mit ca. 30 % Sag.
das eigentlich ärgerliche am pearl ist nur, dass durch das medium "isolite cushion" im pearl (ich meine es ist ein elastomer), der hub von 66 mm nicht voll ausgenutzt werden kann. selbst mit 35-40 % sag nutzt man nichtmal 60 mm hub. somit hat man insgesamt max. 140 mm federweg am heck. sobald mein pearl vom deutschen importeur zurück- und hoffentlich auch das isolite cushion kit da ist, werde ich ein wenig herumexperimentieren.

laut staabi ist der monarch, der 2008 im torque angeboten wird, wohl extra für canyon progressiver gemacht worden. ob wir den dann so auch kaufen können, ist die frage.

greetz


----------



## taM<-- (20. September 2007)

Hallo an alle!!!

Folgende Frage:
Wenn ihr euch jetzt ein Torque 1 aus dem Canyon Sparbuch bestellen würdet, würdet ihr das mit dem Fox DHX Air 5.0 oder das mit dem Answer Manitou SPV 4-Way nehmen???

Also: Fox, oder Manitou???

Mfg Mat


----------



## Farodin (20. September 2007)

Fox )

denn für den kannst du einen höheren Wiederverkaufswert erziehlen um dir dann eventuell einen anderen Dämpfer zu kaufen.
Außerdem lässt er sich guit fahren,aber wie du hörst hat der pearl auch noch problemchen.
Der Manitou ist schwerer (ist aber nicht so schlimm) wenn er wirklich ins T passt.. Ich würde sagen einfach testen wenn möglich..


----------



## LosRochos (24. September 2007)

Hallo Leute - *DIEBSTAHL* !!!

mein schönes Torque 8.0, grau, Größe M, wurde mir gestern hier in Köln aus dem Keller eines Privathauses geklaut  - keine Spuren zu finden. Mein Freund und Helfer macht auch nichts - Scheissverein!!!

Falls Euch irgendwo eins angeboten wird, bitte sofort Alarm schlagen, denn ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass jemand so ein geiles Teil nach 2 Monaten verkauft, wenn es sein eigenes ist.

Haltet die Augen auf - ich bringe den Kerl um  - Fotos vom Blutbad dann später hier im Forum!

Gruß, Jürgen


----------



## Farodin (4. Oktober 2007)

Hey Kalle , ist das bei allen Pearl Dämpfern der Fall? 
Ich meine einige sind doch mit dem Pearl zufrieden?! Wie kommt es dann dass die nur 140mm im Heck haben?? Die müssten den Unterschied zu den 165 Fox mm doch merken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (4. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Farodin,
es müsste bei allen Pearls im Torque der Fall sein, da nicht dieser weiche isolite cushion elastomer als standard verbaut ist. ich habe vor zwei monaten bei bike-compo das weichere elastomer für tun3man und mich bestellt.. kann aber noch dauern, da die das aus den usa bekommen. 

das mit dem federweg lässt sich ganz leicht überprüfen:

alter federweg / hub des alten dämpfers = übersetzungsverhältnis

übersetzungsverhältnis * genutzter hub des pearls nach ordentlichem trail und dropps.. (bis wo der o-ring stehen geblieben ist) = ca. 140 mm maximaler federweg. also bleiben ca. 30 mm ungenutzter federweg, den man hoffentlich mittels weicherem elastomer nutzen kann. ich werde berichten  (aber bisher ist mein pearl eh noch beim händler... )


----------



## tom75 (4. Oktober 2007)

Sehe ich genauso:

165mm / 63,5mm = 2,6

Bei mir nutzt der Pearl 54mm Hub von 66mm, daraus ergibt sich 140,4mm Federweg. 

Nachdem die Sache mit der Gummieinlage im DHX Dämpfer auch nicht so das wahre ist...


----------



## balticnor (4. Oktober 2007)

160, 165 oder mit Pearl 140.
Da man jetzt auch größere Hindernisse als eine Bordsteinkante überrollen kann ohne das der Dämpfer durchschlägt stehen jetzt gefühlte 180 mit Pearl gegenüber gefühlte 120 mit dem Fox zur Verfügung  

Man merkt es nicht, weil es einfach nur besser ist mit dem Pearl.

Überigens FOX DHX Stahlfeder passt nicht rein. Wird auch wohl nicht einfach sein einen passenden Stahlfederdämpfer zu finden. Die untere Dämpferaufnahme versaut den Spaß.

Aber ich bin mal gespannt auf die Postings mit den weicheren Elastomeren.......


----------



## tom75 (4. Oktober 2007)

Hab noch seit etwa 3 Monaten einen Fox Vanilla in 222mm rumliegen, bin aber seit Kauf noch nicht dazu gekommen den einzubauen. In 200mm Länge passt der ganz sicher, mal sehn...


----------



## Farodin (4. Oktober 2007)

Hmm,das nenne ich mal eine Zwickmühle!
Dann müssen wir wohl doch auf die Canyon-modifizierten 222mm Morarch Dämpfer warten... 
Warum gibt es die eigentlcih nirgendwo im Handel zu kaufen in 222???
Schon ärgerlich! Besonders da das Topmodell Monarch 4.2 nur 250 Euro kostet (NEU wohlgemerkt!!!)


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (4. Oktober 2007)

Wisst ihr, was ärgerlich ist: 

ärgerlich ist, dass Canyon einem ein viel zu degressives Bike verkauft, das mit dem originial verbauten Dämpfer seinem Einsatzbereich absolut nicht gerecht wird. Dann muss man sich selbst nach Ersatz umgucken - der ist zwar schonmal viel besser - aber leider auch noch nicht perfekt. Das einzig Wahre wäre, wenn Canyon für alle betroffenen "vergünstigt" einen modifizierten Monarch anbieten würde. Canyon würde dann zwar offiziell eingestehen, dass die Kinematik des alten Torques nicht perfekt war - aber es wären alle zufrieden und würden sich dann auch nochmal überlegen, ein weiteres Canyon zu kaufen. Das ganze nennt sich dann "Aftersales management". Ich bin sonst mit meinem Torque ja super zufrieden aber so ist das wirkklich blöd.

Also... ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden 

Achja und Farodin: falls du noch schwanken solltest: der Pearl ist, auch wenn er nicht den vollen Hub nutzt, dennoch vieeel besser als der Dhx Air im Torque. Also schlag zu, solang du ihn noch bekommen kannst. Komischerweise funktionieren die meisten Pearls 3.1  in 222 mm Einbaulänge (außer meinem natürlich...) sehr gut . (Vgl. Es, Esx Pearl 3.3.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Farodin (4. Oktober 2007)

Das bin ich in der Tat...besonders jetzt da bekannt ist dass Canyon einen 222mm Monarch verbauen wird!

Hat es eigentlich jemals von Canyon ein Statement zu diesem Progressions-problem gegeben?


----------



## cos75 (5. Oktober 2007)

Warum glaubt ihr den das ein Monarch gut zu euren 2006er Torques passen soll ? Ist der auch so progressiv wie der Pearl ? Falls nein, wird er auch leicht durchschlagen, auch wenn der Dämpfer in den neuen Torques gut funktionieren wird.

Eine ziemlich gute Lösung finde ich das hier beschriebene Tuning vom DHX Air.


----------



## Cholfa (6. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

hab gerade beim stÃ¶bern gesehen das CNC den Pearl 3.3 in 222mm auf â¬ 249,- herunter gesetzt hat......


----------



## Farodin (6. Oktober 2007)

Jo...nachdem die Topvariante des Monarch ja nur 250 kostet...


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (6. Oktober 2007)

von dem du aber nicht weißt, was er kann 

249 für den 3.3 ist ein guter preis.

gruß,


----------



## Cholfa (6. Oktober 2007)

Farodin schrieb:


> Jo...nachdem die Topvariante des Monarch ja nur 250 kostet...



Was Dir bei einem Torque 2006 Rahmen aber genauso wenig helfen wird wie ein Fox RP23, Float R, DHX AIR, Manitou Swinger, usw.

Der Rahmen hat eine Verlaufslinie die sich von progressiv nach degressiv verändert, und das so stark, das selbst mit einem als (normal) progressiv bekannten Dämpfer das Federungsverhalten immer noch zum ende hin degressiv wird.

Da der Pearl in den meisten Rahmen nicht funktioniert hat weil er einfach zu progressiv war, hat RS den Monarch wieder "normaler" abgestimmt.
Der Monarch ist ja auch für den AC und Enduro Bereich entwickelt worden, und nicht für Freeride, während der Pearl ja gerade für den FR und DH Bereich entwickelt wurde und sich da ja auch ensprechend bei Extremeinsetzen bewährt hat.

Soll es den Monarch überhaupt in 222mm geben? Lt. RS USA nicht.......


----------



## lapalmarolfi (7. Oktober 2007)

Hallo, jetzt geb ich auch noch meinen Senf dazu.

Hab mir ein Torque 3 mit Manitou SPV 4way (Luft) geholt und nunmehr ausgiebig probegefahren.
Kurzum: ich kann die Probleme nicht bestätigen. Ich fahre mit etwas über 20 % Sag, habe auch bei einem Meterdrop ins Flache auf Teer keinen Durchschlag, aber nutze da den Federweg fast voll.
Mit ca. 8 bar in der SPV-Kammer bleibt der Hinterbau bergauf sehr ruhig, aber extrem feinfühlig, bergab habe ich auch bei gröberen Hüpfern noch ca 10 % Restfederweg.

Im Vergleich dazu nutzt die Fox Van RC etwa genauso viel Federweg, also für mich ist das ein ausgezeichnetes Fahrwerk.

Ich fahre sonst noch ein Cube Stereo mit Z1 FR als Tourenbike, das ist bergauf besser, aber bergab hat das Torque wesentlich mehr Reserven.

Noch ein Hinweis: Beim Manitou Swinger kann man das Luftvolumen des SPV-Zylinders verkleinern und den Dämpfer so progressiver machen.
Wenn ich noch das passende Werkzeug finde (sinnvollerweise passt keine 16er Nuss, sondern nur irgendeine amerikanische Zwischengröße, die man nirgends bekommt...) werde ich das noch ausprobieren.

Hat sonst noch jemand "Erfahrung" mit dem Swinger SPV?

Happy trails


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (7. Oktober 2007)

lapalmarolfi schrieb:


> Hallo, jetzt geb ich auch noch meinen Senf dazu.
> 
> Hab mir ein Torque 3 mit Manitou SPV 4way (Luft) geholt und nunmehr ausgiebig probegefahren.
> Kurzum: ich kann die Probleme nicht bestätigen. Ich fahre mit etwas über 20 % Sag, habe auch bei einem Meterdrop ins Flache auf Teer keinen Durchschlag, aber nutze da den Federweg fast voll.
> ...



servus lapalmarolfi,

schön zu hören, dass der swinger eine gute alternative zum pearl darstellt. du bist halt leider noch keinen dhx air in dem torque 06 gefahren, um beurteilen zu können, wie unbrauchbar der dämpfer für den rahmen ist


----------



## Farodin (7. Oktober 2007)

Nabend!

Naja 20 % Sag bekomme ich mit meinem DHX auch hin...und feinfühlig ist er dann auch...wo liegt da der Unterschied??  

Ich erwarte jedoch für einen Leichtfreerider ein wenig mehr Sag...ich glaube da sind meine ansprüche nicht zu hoch gesetzt,oder?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (7. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Farodin,

das denke ich auch. 20 % Sag fahre ich auch am Tourenbike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Farodin (7. Oktober 2007)

LOL 

dazu passt jetzt der Fred "Kann man mit einem Torque auch touren fahren?"


----------



## Cholfa (7. Oktober 2007)

Also einen Meterdrop ins flat schaffen auch die meisten Enduros (selbst das "alte" Liteville mit 115mm Federweg hat das problemlos gepackt)
Aber dafür den ganzen Federweg bei einem 160er Hinterbau und nur 20% sag  
Das sollte eigentlich schon zeigen dass das so nicht funktioniert. Das kann der originale DHX Air übrigens auch.

Das neue Torque schlägt auch bei 30 - 35% sag und deutlich heftigeren Drops nicht durch.

Ich bin in meinem alten Rahmen mit 170mm Federweg und neutraler Kinematic sowohl den Swinger 4-Way Air als auch den Coil gefahren und hab den Rahmen immer als überragend empfunden, auch gegenüber anderen Bikes die ich immer wieder mal gefahren bin.
Anfang letzten Jahres bin ich dann auf den Pearl 3.3 umgestiegen, und mir ist schon bei der ersten Fahrt alles aus dem Gesicht gefallen. Seitdem waren sowohl meine Pike als auch meine alte Z 150 FR völlig überfordert.


----------



## fitze (8. Oktober 2007)

Cholfa schrieb:


> Das neue Torque schlägt auch bei 30 - 35% sag und deutlich heftigeren Drops nicht durch.



Ahja? Deutlich heftiger als einen Meter ins Flat und schlägt bei 30-35% SAG nicht durch? Dann würde mich mal deine Abstimmung und Gewicht interessieren.

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## Highsider84 (8. Oktober 2007)

ich bin heute ne ungefär 2 - 2,5 meter hohe treppe runter gedroppt (Torque FR 9.0) die landung is zwar flat aber dafür is des weiches gras wo man landet...

hab ungefär 25-30% sag und des ding is net durchgeschlagen, hab den original Manitou Evolver isx6, wiege 66kg auf 179cm körpergrösse...

wie es jetzt bei jemandem is der um die 80kg wiegt weiss ich net, dürfte auf jeden fall schön knallen bei der landung

mfg


----------



## Farodin (9. Oktober 2007)

Moin.

Ich habe gerade durch googeln etwas interessantes gefunden:
Toxoholics hat den Fox DHX des Herren modifiziert,indem sie den internen Bottom Out auf maximal gesetzt hätten...
"Der DHX air fährt sich nun mit mehr Bottom out Druck aber deutlich besser als vorher.Mein Enduro funktioniert nun super mit mehr Bottom out. Kann weniger Luftdruck und somit mehr Sag fahren und das ohne Durchschläge. Fährt sich als hät ich 2 cm mehr FW."

Was haltet ihr davon? 
Ich wusste zwar ,dass es einen interenen Bottom out gibt,aber hätte nicht gedacht ,dass das solche auswirkungen hat.
Kann man das eventuell selber machen ??


----------



## Iceman79 (10. Oktober 2007)

Hi,
wie das Teil bei 90kg durchschlägt, kann ich euch zeigen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=133591&d=1191999638
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=133592&d=1191999646
Und was alles danach defekt war lieber nicht....


----------



## [email protected] (10. Oktober 2007)

Hmm 140/2.6= 54mm 

Also Kalle ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht wie man den Dämpfer so abstimmt das 12mm nicht genutzt werden...bei mir bleiben bei gröberen Sachen 3mm über...Sag ist dann ca.35%

Mfg

Axo und für alle DHX Bastler... bloß keinen Pearl kaufen der ist total schei...e. Lieber weiter DHX fahren


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (10. Oktober 2007)

Nabend [email protected], 

wir haben uns doch diesbezüglich schonmal am Bahnhof unterhalten . Ich scheine ja wirklich einen besonderen Exoten an Pearl  bekommen zu haben. Ich konnte mit noch so viel Sag fahren und nutzte nicht mehr Hub  Der Pearl ist nach über einem Monat des Wartens leider immer noch nicht wieder da...  

Das Isolite-Cushion Kit wurde auch schon vor über zwei Monaten bestellt und wird wahrscheinlich per Flaschenpost aus den Usa nach Hamburg geschickt und dann von dort per Brieftaube weiter nach Braunschweig...


----------



## Chris B. (11. Oktober 2007)

Mahlzeit,

mal ´n anderes Setup: Welche Beleuchtung habt ihr an Euren Torques und was könnt ihr empfehlen was auch bezahlbar ist < 200 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (11. Oktober 2007)

Servus Chris.B,

ich habe die Sigma Mirage und Mirage X mit dem Nipack. Die Lampe ist auf keinen Fal schlecht für gemütliche Touren. Aber wenn du es richtig mit dem Torque bei Nacht krachen lassen willst, solltest du doch mehr investieren.

Falls die Mirage doch für dich interessant ist: schau mal bei bike-components.de vorbei. Da gibt es ein Set mit zwei Akkus für 110 Euro


----------



## s-flo (11. Oktober 2007)

fahr das evo/evo x pro set von sigma (ca. 80 EUR) am lenker, beim touren fahren ist das auch ausreichend. wenns mal ins gröbere gelände geht, sollte schon bisschen mehr licht vorhanden sein...
denk ich leg mir demnächst, wenn sie verfügbar ist, das sigma powerled black pro set (ca. 120 EUR) zu und montier das dann am helm


----------



## Chris B. (11. Oktober 2007)

Erstmal dank euch beiden für die kompetenten Antworten, bin in der IBC hauptsächlich Leser und frage mich was die >80 % absolut schwachsinnigen Beiträge hier zu suchen haben. 
Die Sigma ist auch in meinem Sinne, konnte Sie aber noch nicht testen und fragte mich ob die beim schreddern des Nachts nicht zu wenig Leuchtkraft gibt.


----------



## Farodin (11. Oktober 2007)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k490/a3939/mirage_evo_+_evo_x_pro_endurance_kit.html

Besonders die Evo X (10W) ist für Nightrides geeignet,wenn man sie auf den Helm montiert. 
Das obige set bietet wohl alles was du brauchst und für unter 200 Euro wohl preisleistungsmäßig das beste.
Ich fahre noch die Mirage. Die Mirage X ist jedoch völlig unbrauchbar,da sie 20 W hat und der Akku damit nicht lange durchhält.


----------



## Obey (11. Oktober 2007)

Hi!

Ich bin mit dem Sigma - Mirage Evo+Evo X Pro Nipack Endurance Kit sehr zufrieden. Habs von bike-components.de für ca. 110,- und zusätzlich noch eine zweite 5W Evo dazubestellt. Hab beide Evos auf dem Lenker und die Evo X auf dem Helm. Es gibt ja noch viele hellere Lampen (Lupine, etc.), aber für den Preis ohne Selbstbasteln mit 2 Akkus und Rücklicht echt top.

Grüße Obey


----------



## Chris B. (12. Oktober 2007)

Fein fein,

und die Lampen verabscheiden sich auch nicht wenns etwas poltert? Und den Ni-Pack, wie habt ihr den verbastelt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (13. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Chris B.,

bei mir haben die Lampen und der Akku sicher am Rad gehalten. Ich habe gerade in der Galerie eines Kumpels ein Bild mit den Lampen an meinem alten Bike gefunden (Akkumontage am Oberrohr):





In Zukunft werde ich den Akku aber wohl im Rucksack transportieren und die Mirage X Lampe auf dem Kopf 

Hier siehst du, wie hell die Lampen sind. Also ist schon ausreichend, wenn man nichts Großartiges Nachts fahren will:






Schöne Grüße,


----------



## thory (13. Oktober 2007)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Wisst ihr, was ärgerlich ist:
> 
> ärgerlich ist, dass Canyon einem ein viel zu degressives Bike verkauft, das mit dem originial verbauten Dämpfer seinem Einsatzbereich absolut nicht gerecht wird. Dann muss man sich selbst nach Ersatz umgucken - der ist zwar schonmal viel besser - aber leider auch noch nicht perfekt. ....... Das ganze nennt sich dann "Aftersales management". Ich bin sonst mit meinem Torque ja super zufrieden aber so ist das wirkklich blöd.
> 
> ...



jaja, das habe ich vor ein paar Monaen schon so gesehen, das "Aftersales Management" ist hier wirklich Ignoranz.



thory schrieb:


> So schön es ist, daß es doch eine Lösung gibt für den Torque 2006 Hinterbau so blamabel für Canyon ist es m.E. dass die Nutzer da ganz selbstständig drauf kommen mussten. Wenn man sich die Geschichte der Hinterbau Kinematik noch mal vor Augen führt: in ersten Fahrberichten in der Bike wurde bereits die Durchschlag Neigung moniert. So richtig ernst genommen haben wir - die Fans und Kunden - das dann doch nicht. Stellungnahmen von Canyon hier im Forum waren Unverständnis, man könne doch soviele Parameter am DHX einstellen etc. Als dann die Freeride das Torque 3 getestet hat, wurde diese Kinematikschwäche den Koblenzern dann wohl nachgewiesen. Und der Test (der vermutlich massiv den Torque Umsatz beeinträchtigt haben dürfte) Seitens Canyon als "richtig gut bewertet". Mit Bobby Root kaufte sich Canyon dann das entsprechende know how ein um das Torque für 2007 zu perfektionieren.
> 
> Der Pearl düfte eine ähnliche Fehlkonstruktion sein, aber zusammen mit dem Torque 2006 Hinterbau gemäß Euren Berichten zu einem perfekten Kinematik führen.
> 
> ...


----------



## ibislover (13. Oktober 2007)

thory schrieb:


> j...Mit Bobby Root kaufte sich Canyon dann das entsprechende know how ein um das Torque für 2007 zu perfektionieren....


ich weiß nicht ob root da soviel beigetragen hat. hoffentlich war es eher endlich mal ein fähiger konstrukteur! würde die marke auf längere sicht ein wenig interessanter machen.

...


----------



## schuh (18. Oktober 2007)

Chris B. schrieb:


> Fein fein,
> 
> und die Lampen verabscheiden sich auch nicht wenns etwas poltert? Und den Ni-Pack, wie habt ihr den verbastelt?



Hab auch Evo X seit letztem Jahr und find sie OK.

Ist jetzt nicht mega hell, aber es genügt zum fahren.

Bin damit auch ein paar mal übel verblockte, alpine Trails bei Nacht gefahren und ging in Kombi mit einer Stirnlampe einigermaßen.

Verabschiedet hat sie sich bei mir noch nicht.


----------



## schuh (18. Oktober 2007)

Hey Jungs,

bin auch seit geraumer Zeit daran interessiert den Hinterbau meines T2 zu optimieren.

Das mit dem Pearl 3.3 find ich klingt doch eigentlich sehr gut!

Jetzt hab ich nochmal den ganzen Threat durchgelesen (hat über 2h gedauert!).

Spricht irgendwas gegen einen Pearl 3.3?

Das scheint doch die "Musterlösung" im Moment zu sein?





> Achja und Farodin: falls du noch schwanken solltest: der Pearl ist, auch wenn er nicht den vollen Hub nutzt, dennoch vieeel besser als der Dhx Air im Torque. Also schlag zu, solang du ihn noch bekommen kannst. Komischerweise funktionieren die meisten Pearls 3.1 in 222 mm Einbaulänge (außer meinem natürlich...) sehr gut . (Vgl. Es, Esx Pearl 3.3.)



Wie ist das gemeint? 

Gab/ Gibt es mit dem 3.3 mehr Probleme als mit dem 3.1?


----------



## Lasse (18. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe bei einem anderen Bike mit ähnlichen Kinematik-Problemen (Kona) mal die "DHX 5.0 + RP23 Dämpferbody-Variante" ausprobiert - funzt. Dämpfer mit der kleineren Kammer ist progressiver (nicht so heftig wie der Pearl) und dürfte auch gestressten 2006er Torque Kunden helfen. Kostet so 40Euro und man kann den (eigentlich ja sehr guten) DHX im Rad lassen. Mein Tip.


----------



## schuh (18. Oktober 2007)

Hat das schon mal einer der weng mehr von Technik versteht als ich am Torque ausprobiert?


----------



## Farodin (18. Oktober 2007)

Das Tuning mit Moosgummi oder Gummi hat den selben effekt...Das Luftvolumen wird verkleinert....die Beschreibung dazu findest du oben!
Bei einem meter drop ins Flat schlägt mein DHX immernoch durch ,obwohl ich den Druck für den Bikepark extra erhöht hatte....ist nicht das wahre ...für Touren und kleinere Sachen aber dennoch zu empfehlen..


----------



## schuh (18. Oktober 2007)

Danke!

Hab ich gelesen...

Also am besten den Pearl 3.3?


----------



## JaniK (18. Oktober 2007)

Lasse schrieb:


> Ich habe bei einem anderen Bike mit ähnlichen Kinematik-Problemen (Kona) mal die "DHX 5.0 + RP23 Dämpferbody-Variante" ausprobiert - funzt. Dämpfer mit der kleineren Kammer ist progressiver (nicht so heftig wie der Pearl) und dürfte auch gestressten 2006er Torque Kunden helfen. Kostet so 40Euro und man kann den (eigentlich ja sehr guten) DHX im Rad lassen. Mein Tip.




Kleine Kammer gibt's nicht fur 222mm ete DHX air.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris B. (18. Oktober 2007)

So,

ich nochmal, danke für Eure Sigma Beleuchtungsberichte, nun zum Hauptthema hier, bin letztes Wochenende das Torque 2 eines Freundes mit ´nem Pearl 3.3 gefahren, überzeugend! Mehr muß ich nicht sagen, habe Montag das Teil sofort bei CNC in Hamburg bestellt!


----------



## taM<-- (18. Oktober 2007)

So, da man den Pearl 3.3 jetzt schon um 249â¬ bekommt *MUSS* ich jetzt einfach zugreifen ...

KÃ¶nnt ihr mir bitte nochmals sagen was fÃ¼r DÃ¤mpferbuchsen ich dazu benÃ¶tige???

Mfg Mat


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (18. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

offiziell brauchst du Buchsen mit einer Breite von 22,2mm für 8 mm Schrauben. Die meisten, einschließlich mir, mussten aber hinterher ein wenig wegfeilen.

Langsam bin ich durch mit dem Kapitel Canyon. Vor zwei Tagen wurden mir für eine zweite Rücksendung Rücksendescheine zugesichert, die heute noch nicht da sind. Wenn diesmal der Rahmen unangetastet bleibt (ich berichtete: miserables Ansprechverhalten des Rahmens aufgrund asymmetrischem und verspanntem Hinterbau), dann möchte ich einen neuen Rahmen oder aber den vollen Kaufpreis zurückerstattet bekommen (eine Chance des Nachbesserns haben sie noch). Eine absolute Frechheit, was sich hier erlaubt wird.

Ich habe seit 3 Monaten ein Torque 1., das in dieser Zeit zwei Wochen bewegt werden konnte. Erst war es bei Canyon und die Schuld wurde auf den Dämpfer geschoben. Dann wurde der Dämpfer eingeschickt, das Luftkammergehäuse gewechselt und nun spricht der Rahmen immer noch so schlecht an (wobei mir von vornerein klar war, dass es nur am Rahmen liegen konnte). Achtet bei der Montage eures Pearls mal bitte darauf, wie einfach oder schwer sich die Schraube, die Hinterbau und Wippe verbindet, einbauen lässt.


----------



## s-flo (18. Oktober 2007)

Hi taM, 

am '06er Torque sind 22,0mm Buchsen montiert.
Am besten wirds sein, wenn du dir die 22,2mm Buchsen in 8mm von RS bestellst und die dann auf 22,0mm abfeilst, bzw. abdrehst.

Hab ich auch so gemacht, klappt einwandfrei


----------



## schuh (18. Oktober 2007)

> am '06er Torque sind 22,0mm Buchsen montiert.



Warum dann nicht gleich 22,0 mm bestellen?


PS:

Hab es gerade mal versuch nachzumessen,
also wenn dann ist es bei oben wie unten ehr 22,0
aber irgendwie fand ich es schwer dass so exakt nachzumessen...

Was meint ihr? Was soll ich bestellen?


----------



## s-flo (18. Oktober 2007)

Wie schon gesagt, bei dem DHX sind 22,0mm Buchsen verbaut,
allerdings gibts in der Breite keine Buchsen von Rock Shox...
daher mein Vorschlag mit dem Abdrehen


----------



## lapalmarolfi (18. Oktober 2007)

So, jetzt werde ich langsam neugierig.

Ist jemand in der Gegend von Weilheim in Oberbayern (82407) oder Treuchtlingen (91757) oder dazwischen, z.B. Donauwörth, Augsburg oder Landsberg, der nen Pearl bei sich verbaut hat und bei dem ich mal "testen" könnte (natürlich gaaanz sanft)?

Wäre sicher interessant!

Denn nur einfach so den Dämpfer wechseln und das Gefrett mit den Buchsen...

Danke vorab!


----------



## Raphi78 (18. Oktober 2007)

Lasse schrieb:


> Ich habe bei einem anderen Bike mit ähnlichen Kinematik-Problemen (Kona) mal die "DHX 5.0 + RP23 Dämpferbody-Variante" ausprobiert - funzt. Dämpfer mit der kleineren Kammer ist progressiver (nicht so heftig wie der Pearl) und dürfte auch gestressten 2006er Torque Kunden helfen. Kostet so 40Euro und man kann den (eigentlich ja sehr guten) DHX im Rad lassen. Mein Tip.



@Lasse

wo hast du den bestellt? Hab bei Toxoholics mal angefragt, aber die wollen 126  für die Kammer  

Danke!


----------



## [email protected] (18. Oktober 2007)

Zum Mitschreiben: Es gibt keine Kammer für den DHX in 222mm außer direkt vom Cannondale oder Spezi Händler, da sie nur dort verbaut wurden. Außerdem

----====>>>>ES BRINGT NIX<<<<====----​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schuh (19. Oktober 2007)

s-flo schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt, bei dem DHX sind 22,0mm Buchsen verbaut,
> allerdings gibts in der Breite keine Buchsen von Rock Shox...
> daher mein Vorschlag mit dem Abdrehen



Danke!

Ist schon bestellt!

Die nächsten Wochen werden die Hölle.... ich kann nicht warten!  


Hoffe nur ich bekom das mit dem Dämpferwechsel dann auch gebacken...


Diese besagten 0,2mm, wie bekom ich die dann runter?
"Einfach" in die Schraubzwinge einklemmen und dann Feilen was die Arme hergeben solange bis ich es reingeklemmt bekom?
Wieviel "spiel" sollte das haben?

< Sorry, bin bisher technisch nicht nennenswert über Reifen bzw maximal mal Bremsbeläge wechseln raus gekommen...>


----------



## balticnor (19. Oktober 2007)

Also in meinem Torque waren die Buchsen 22,2mm entsprechend habe ich mir den Pearl auch mit 22,2mm Buchsen liefern lassen. Der Einbau war die reinste Nervensache . Immer ruhig bleiben und beim Ausbau genau aufpassen was wo raus fällt, dann passt auch wieder alles rein


----------



## s-flo (19. Oktober 2007)

Kein Problem

Du kannst es ja mal mit Feilen probieren, denk aber dass es mit einer Drehbank doch deutlich exakter geht.
Da bei mir aber keine Drehbank im Keller steht, hab ich meine Buchsen einfach einem Kumpel mitgegeben, der das beruflich macht.
Zwischen der Aufnahme und der Buchse sollte überhaupt kein Spiel sein


----------



## schuh (19. Oktober 2007)

Wenn muss man Fragen um jemanden zu finden der Zugang zu einer Drehbank hat?

Also wo find ich quasi ne Drehbank?

EDIT:

*Hab wen gefunden der eine hat ;-)*


----------



## Lasse (19. Oktober 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Zum Mitschreiben: Es gibt keine Kammer für den DHX in 222mm außer direkt vom Cannondale oder Spezi Händler, da sie nur dort verbaut wurden. Außerdem
> 
> ----====>>>>ES BRINGT NIX<<<<====----​



Hab es wie gesagt an einem Kona-Bike mit 200er Dämpfer probiert. Das es den nicht in der Länge gibt, wußte ich nicht, sorry. Tip hiermit offiziell zurückgezogen (wenn ich auch der Meinung bin, daß es was bringt.)


----------



## Chris B. (21. Oktober 2007)

Moin,

Dämpfer gestern getauscht - Kein Problem - die Buchsen habe ich fachmännisch mit Metallschleifpapier bearbeitet - dauert ein bisschen aber funktioniert - der Einbau war kein Thema entgegen vieler anderer Berichte.

Hier mein simpel erklärter Dämpfereinbau:

Aufbau der Aufnahme unten:
dünne Scheibe/Kunststoffring/Dämpferbuchse/Kunststoffring/dünne Scheibe.

Zum kontern der Mutter habe ich mir einen Nagel passend gebogen und die Enden entfernt, diesen dann mit ner Zange gehalten.

Dämpfer erst am Rahmen befestigen.

Beim Einbau unten die Schraube soweit reindrücken, dass dünne Scheibe/Kunststoffring draufpassen, von der anderen Seite einen Gegenstand (z.Bsp. Inbus) durchs Lager stecken, dass ebenfalls dünne Scheibe/Kunststoffring draufpassen, dann den Dämpfer zwischen die Konstruktion drücken und Schraube durchschieben -> fertig!

Wundert Euch nicht über das "schmatzen" des Pearl beim einfedern, das scheint normal zu sein.

Teste jetzt mal mit 4,5 Bar bei 87 KG Kampfgewicht.

Ride On.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (21. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Chris B.,

freu dich, dass du keinen verspannten Hinterbau hast , denn bei dem geht das leider nicht mit deiner Methode 

Ließ sich anschließend denn problemlos die Schraube durchschieben? An meinem "fehlerfreien" Rahmen (Zitat Canyon) geht das erst durch beherzten Einsatz des Gummihammers.


----------



## schuh (21. Oktober 2007)

Vielen Dank für die Beschreibung Chris!

Meiner sollte auch die Tage kommen.

Werds dann mal anhand deiner Beschreibung versuchen!


----------



## schuh (26. Oktober 2007)

So, 

Pearl 3.3 kam heute.

Hab jetzt gerade mal angefangen den DHX auszubauen.
Ging sogar besser als erwartet (auch wenn der "gebogene Nagel" erst sehr gezickt hat...)

Natürlich passen die Pearlbuchsen auch bei mir nicht.
Hab den DHX nochmal ausgemessen: 21,9mm laut meinem uralt Messgerät.

Der Pearl hat ja bekanntlich, und auch auf meinem Messgerät 22,2mm.


Jetzt steh ich vor dem Problem vor dem alle standen:

Wie bekom ich die 0,2mm runter.


Ich weiss ehrlich gesagt nichtmal wie eine Drehmaschine aussieht, daher keine Ahnung, lohnt es sich da jemanden zu suchen der so was zur Verfügung hat?

Sag ich dem dann einfach bitte oben und unten 0,2mm ab, und der weiss was zu machen ist?

Oder soll ich da jetzt einfach mal drauf los feilen?
Wenn ja, mit Feile oder mit Papier?

Habt ihr die Buchse nur auf einer Seite bearbeitet, oder oder von beiden Seiten je 0,1mm abgetragen?

< Sorry, saublöde Fragen, aber ich bin leider nicht so der Handwerker...>


----------



## s-flo (26. Oktober 2007)

Hi schuh,

klingt jetzt so, als ob die Buchsen schon im Dämpfer eingepresst sind.
Hab zwar auch noch nie eine Drehmaschine bedient, denk aber die Buchsen lassen sich im ausgebauten Zustand besser bearbeiten.
Mit der Feile bekommst du die Dinger bestimmt auch gekürzt, dauert aber sicher länger und das Ergebnis wird auch nicht so überzeugen.
Wird langen wenn man die Buchsen an einer Seite kürzt und die Kanten danach wieder entgratet


----------



## taM<-- (26. Oktober 2007)

Hallo an alle!!!

Also ich hab schon einige Stunden an Drehmaschinen hinter mir ...

also das würde vielleicht 5 min. Arbeit machen wenn du das maß weist wast du brauchst ...

Also brauchst nur mehr jemanden finden der eine Drehmaschine hat ...

Oder du machst es einfach mit einer Feile... wenn du es "richtig" machst wird das Ergebnis kaum schlechter sein ...

Und ich würd sie *NUR AUF EINER* Seite abfeilen!!!

mfg mat


----------



## schuh (26. Oktober 2007)

Und wie bekom ich die Buchsen aus dem Dämpfer? Die sind da schon fest drinnen....


----------



## s-flo (26. Oktober 2007)

Einfach paar Gabelschlüssel aneinander kleben, bzw ne Nuss aus dem Ratschenkasten als Gegenhalter nehmen und dann mit dem Schraubstock raus pressen und darauf achten, dass dabei nicht die Buchsen verkratzen


----------



## schuh (27. Oktober 2007)

s-flo schrieb:


> Einfach paar Gabelschlüssel aneinander kleben, bzw ne Nuss aus dem Ratschenkasten als Gegenhalter nehmen und dann mit dem Schraubstock raus pressen und darauf achten, dass dabei nicht die Buchsen verkratzen



!!! Man, das klingt  ja schon wieder nach einem Experiment.

Kann ich die nicht auch drinnen bearbeiten?

Noch eine andere Frage:

Das sind ja zwei so Ringe wenn man die Buchsen von aussen betrachtet.
Innen, das feste, eingepresste Teil, und dann aussen diese Art "Beilagscheibe".

Habt ihr nur das Innere teil bearbeitet, oder auch das äussere?

Bin total gestresst. 

Hab in 1h Termin bei dem der die Drehmaschine hat und hab keine Ahnung wie ich ihm genau beschreiben soll was er da machen soll...

Also soll ich versuchen das Teil da wieder raus zu bekommen?


----------



## taM<-- (27. Oktober 2007)

Also ...


> Hab in 1h Termin bei dem der die Drehmaschine hat und hab keine Ahnung wie ich ihm genau beschreiben soll was er da machen soll...



Vielleicht is es jetzt ja zu spät ...

1. Du muss die Buchsen herausbekommen, sonst geht an der Drehmaschine nichts ...

2. Sag ihm einfach er soll 0.2 mm an einer Seite bei beiden Buchsen wegdrehen ...

mfg mat

(bin nicht sehr hilfreich... ich weiß)


----------



## schuh (27. Oktober 2007)

Danke mat!

Hab den Termin jetzt auf heute abend verschoben, da ich ja nicht wusste was ich machen lassen soll ;-)

Bist auf jeden Fall hilfreich!

Eine Frage ist jetzt noch offen:

Muss ich nur das "Innere" Teil, also dass das fest in der Buchse ist bearbeiten,
oder auch diese äusseren Ringe?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s-flo (27. Oktober 2007)

Das "innere" Teil ist die eigentliche Buchse, die du auch kürzen musst, der "äußere" Ring bleibt unverändert im Dämpfer


----------



## schuh (27. Oktober 2007)

TOP!

Dann schau ich mal ob das heute noch klappt!

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!!!


----------



## schuh (28. Oktober 2007)

*DRIN !!!*  


Vielen Dank Jungs, für die Hilfe!  



Erster Eindruck bestätigt nur die Berichte die hierzu bereits vorliegen.
Fährt sich endlich wie ein Fully! Und dann noch das schnelle Umstellen.... 


Und die Optik ist nicht mal so schlecht wie ich`s in Erinnerung hatte...
Nur das Braun der Talas und die "Fox" Aufkleber passen irgendwie optisch nicht dazu... aber was ist Optik bei dem Fahrgefühl!!!


Naja, ein Frage bleibt mir noch...

Als ich fertig war, war da noch so eine "ultradünne" Beilagescheibe über  

Hab die beim Ausbau gar nicht bemerkt.

Also nicht die "normalen" Scheiben, sondern eine dünnere.

Im Moment hab ich es so:
_
Rahmen > normale BS > "Lager" > normale BS > Gummi Scheibe > Buchse < Gummischeibe < normale BS < "Lager" < normale BS < Rahmen_

( BS = Beilagscheibe )

Wo hätte die reingehört? Wie wichtig sind die?
Soll ich die noch einbauen?


Grüsse Thomas


----------



## s-flo (28. Oktober 2007)

Sollte eigentlich so passen.
Hast du vielleicht noch andere Schrauben entfernt, außer die Dämpferaufnahme?


----------



## schuh (28. Oktober 2007)

Nein, eigentlich nicht.
Ist auch wirlich nur so eine richtig dünne Scheibe. Die war auch mehr oder weniger fest an einer der BS geklebt. 
Kann das vielleicht sein dass zu den äusseren Scheiben, also zwischen Lager und Rahmen, zwei Scheiben gehören?


----------



## Farodin (28. Oktober 2007)

Ich kenne diese super dünnen Unterlegscheiben nur vom Industrielager des Steuersatzes,dort werden sie aber direkt auf die Lager gelegt...

(vielleicht hilft es dir..)


----------



## Farodin (28. Oktober 2007)

Wo du gerade dabei bist kannst du doch bestimmt mal gerade ausmessen wie viel Federweg dein Dämpfer ausnutzt. Das wäre echt super!


----------



## schuh (28. Oktober 2007)

Steuersatz?
Wo find ich den?
Also ich hab nur die beiden Schrauben die die Buchsen fixieren gelöst.  

Federweg kann ich gern mal messen!


----------



## s-flo (28. Oktober 2007)

uiui, du tauschst Dämpfer aus, weißt aber nicht was ein Steuersatz ist 

Kann mir höchstens noch vorstellen, dass den Canyon Jungs die Beilagscheiben ausgegangen sind und sie anstatt einer "dicken", zwei dünne genommen haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schuh (28. Oktober 2007)

Nein, die anderen Scheiben waren vollzählig!
Also hatte diese dünne Scheibe wohl keiner ausser mir? Dann wird sie schon nicht so wichtig gewesen sein....
Aber schon irgendwie ein komisches Gefühl wenn da was über bleibt....


----------



## Astaroth (29. Oktober 2007)

schuh schrieb:


> Nein, die anderen Scheiben waren vollzählig!
> Also hatte diese dünne Scheibe wohl keiner ausser mir? Dann wird sie schon nicht so wichtig gewesen sein....
> Aber schon irgendwie ein komisches Gefühl wenn da was über bleibt....



Dere,
halt mal mit einer Hand den Rahmen fest und mit der anderen die Schwinge. Nun bewegst du die eine Hand seitlich hin und her mit der du die Schwinge hälst und falls du da kein Spiel an der Schwinge spürst dann hast du es richtig gemacht und nichts wichtiges vergessen . Mit wieviel NM hast du die Dämpferschrauben angezogen? Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht sollten es laut Canyon 12NM sein aber berichtigt mich wenn ich falsch liege.

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## tom75 (29. Oktober 2007)

balticnor schrieb:


> Überigens FOX DHX Stahlfeder passt nicht rein. Wird auch wohl nicht einfach sein einen passenden Stahlfederdämpfer zu finden. Die untere Dämpferaufnahme versaut den Spaß.



also ein Vanilla 222mm passt rein, selbst ausprobiert, aber der Pearl fährt sich einfach besser. Meiner nutzt jetzt 59mm Hub, das wären etwa 153mm Federweg, damit kann ich leben... Jedenfalls bis jemand den Monarch mal im Torque 2006 testet.


----------



## schuh (29. Oktober 2007)

Nein, da ist kein Spiel!

Müsste dann eigentlich passen, auch wenn`s echt komisch ist mit dieser Scheibe... 

Hab keine Ahnung mit wie viel NM ich das festgezogen hab. Hab keinen Drehmomentschlüssel hier.
Hab einfach mal "ordentlich fest" gezogen. War ohnehin schwer das fest zu bekommen, wegen dieser komischen Gegenmutter mit den 4 Löchern...

Aber so gut wie der bisher funktioniert kann da nicht viel falsch sein ;-)


----------



## schuh (2. November 2007)

*Der Pearl verliert Luft!*

DAMN!  


Wenn ich mit 30% SAG bei ca 70 PSI starte hab ich nach 45 min 70-90%  SAG bei höchstens verbleibenden 30PSI  !!!



Der Dämpfer ist gerade 7Tage alt!

Weiß jetzt wirklich nicht was ich machen soll.
Neuen holen? Doch wieder den wesentlich schlechteren DHX
einbauen?

Wieviel Prozent der Pearl sind da eigentlich betroffen?
Das ist ja echt verrückt! 
Gibt es da überhaupt welche die langfristig funktionieren?


Wie ist es mit dem 3.1? 
Hat der die selbe Probleme?



Bin jetzt schon stark am überlegen was ich machen soll!
Das Torque fährt sich mit dem Pearl wirklich wie ein anderes Rad,
aber ich hab jetzt keine Lust alle paar Wochen einen neuen Dämpfer einzubauen!


SO EIN DRECK!


----------



## Astaroth (2. November 2007)

schuh schrieb:


> *Der Pearl verliert Luft!*
> 
> DAMN!
> 
> ...



Dere,
das nennt man natürlich Pech. 
Mein Pearl im Torque hat so ca. 6 Bikepark Besuche ohne zu mucken überstanden.

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schuh (2. November 2007)

Hast du einen 3.3 oder einen 3.1?

Meinst die verrecken gleich oft?


----------



## schuh (3. November 2007)

Hab den Pearl heute zurück geschickt.

Hab die Wahl zwischen einem neuen 3.3, einem 3.1 oder Geld zurück.

Was würdet ihr machen?

Bin total ratlos?

Gibt es Hinweise dass diese Qualitätsmängel nur den 3.3 betreffen, oder ist es egal ob es sich um einen 3.3 oder 3.1 handelt?

Wär euch dankbar für ein paar Statements!

Schönes Wochenende,

Thomas


----------



## Richi2000 (3. November 2007)

Nimm den 3.1, der ist eventuell einfacher und deshalb robuster (meiner hält jedenfalls klaglos). Kleiner Tip: immer etwas Dämpferöl vor der Fahrt auf die Gleitfläche geben- wirkt Wunder im Ansprechverhalten, schmiert die Dichtungen und hält diese so geschmeidig und DICHT!


----------



## balticnor (3. November 2007)

Ich fahre den 3.3 jetzt schon eine kleine Ewigkeit. Er hält und hält und..... und der blaue Hebel ist einfach genial.  

Qualitätsmängel.... jeder Dämpfer kann mal ne Macke haben. Ist zwar unschön aber immer möglich. 

Mein Rat 3.3


----------



## Astaroth (3. November 2007)

schuh schrieb:


> Hast du einen 3.3 oder einen 3.1?
> 
> Meinst die verrecken gleich oft?



Dere,
hab kein 3er Torque mehr hab jetzt ein *FRX 9.0*  
Im meinem Torque hatte ich den 3.3 eingebaut und der funktionierte einwandfrei solang das Bike in meinem Besitz war. Auf den blauen Hebel würd ich nicht verzichten wollen.

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Richi2000 (4. November 2007)

FRX ist wohl dann die Endlösung des In-Richtung-Freerider-Pimps. Mehr FR geht wohl nicht mehr! Überleg ich mir neben einem Alutech DH-Pudel auch schon...sofern das Konto mitmacht.


----------



## Farodin (4. November 2007)

Na wunderbar ,dann überlegen sich schon bestimmt die Hälfte der Torque 06 besitzer ihren T Rahmen gegen was anderes einzutauschen! Herzlichen Glückwunsch...(ich gehör auch dazu! ) und weil es so schön war würde ich dann auf einen Luftdämpfer verzichten und Stahl wählen...


----------



## Astaroth (4. November 2007)

Richi2000 schrieb:


> FRX ist wohl dann die Endlösung des In-Richtung-Freerider-Pimps. Mehr FR geht wohl nicht mehr! Überleg ich mir neben einem Alutech DH-Pudel auch schon...sofern das Konto mitmacht.



Dere,
ich habs ned bereut das ich mir ein FRX gegönnt hab  obwohl man mit dem alten Torque auch sehr viel Spaß haben kann.

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## schuh (4. November 2007)

Wow! 

Glückwunsch, absolut geiles Teil das FRX!


Hab mich noch immer nicht entscheiden können ob ich`s nochmal riskieren soll mit einem 2. Pearl, aber denk fast ich werd es machen.
Den 3.1 hat der Shop nicht, daher kommt wenn dann ohnehin nur der 3.3 in Frage.
Einen Versuch ist es denk ich noch wert. (Den Ein/Ausbau hab ich langsam ohnehin drauf) ;-)


----------



## [email protected] (4. November 2007)

Soweit ich weiß, waren es immer dir 3.3 die verreckt sind....

Mein 3.1 hat auch alle Qualen bisher klaglos überstanden, zumal ich einer der ersten war die den DHX getauscht hatten und mein Pearl somit schon einige Bikepark Besuche hinter sich hat und regelmäßiges Quälen auf unseren Haustrails. Ist auch ein originaler Aftermarket Dämpfer und kein OEM...

Bin meinen heute zum ersten mal mit der "weichen" Isolite Feder gefahren, vom Fahren hat es meines Erachtens kaum einen Unterschied gemacht, obwohl der Vergleich auch schwierig ist, da hier im Moment alles total aufgeweicht ist und das ganze mehr Surfen als Fahren ist.

Allerdings guckt die Kolbenstange jetzt mit 3 Bar Luftdruck 67mm aus dem Dämpfer anstatt der 63-64mm wie auf einem früheren Foto noch zu sehen ist. Somit sollte etwas mehr Federweg nutzbar sein.

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wuschi (10. November 2007)

hallo 
hab mir ein torque 1 2006 aus dem sperbuch gekauft 
es hat aber nicht wie die meisten 1er den dhx air sondern einen manitou swinger 4way mit spv.
ich will mir jetzt nicht alles durchlesen deshalb meine fragen:

-hat den auch wer von euch?
-wie funktioniert der hinterbau,besser als mit dem fox?
-wie habt ihr das ding eingestellt?

danke oder auch nicht
euer wuschi


----------



## balticnor (10. November 2007)

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das der Dämpfer besser funktioniert als der Fox. Gehört habe ich allerdings noch nichts von der Kombi. Stell doch einfach mal 30% SAG ein und die 16er Mutter ruhig voll rein (Progression) und dann Gas geben und Spaß haben. Schlägt der Dämpfer nicht bei den kleinsten hoppeln durch, ist er besser geeignet als der Fox.

Gib mal bescheid


----------



## schuh (22. November 2007)

Bin gerade am überlegen ob ich mir jetzt noch den Pearl 3.1 vor dem Winter bestellen soll oder ob ich bis Frühjahr warte.

Tut sich da was im Preis? Ehr nicht oder?

Sonst bestell ich ihn gleich die Woche bei Probike Koblenz, die haben ihn wohl in 222mm auf Lager.


Grüsse Thomas


----------



## balticnor (22. November 2007)

schuh schrieb:


> Bin gerade am überlegen ob ich mir jetzt noch den Pearl 3.1 vor dem Winter bestellen soll oder ob ich bis Frühjahr warte.



Man kann warten das es günstiger wird, wartet man zu lange gibt es ihn gar nicht mehr...... was ist jetzt wohl besser?


----------



## schuh (22. November 2007)

;-)


Hab die Anfrage auch schon raus. Werd ihn wohl bestellen. Hab nur bei dem Sauwetter keinen Bock ihn dann zu testen!


----------



## Farodin (22. November 2007)

Hast du nun doch keinen neuen Pearl 3.3 auf Garantie bekommen??


----------



## schuh (22. November 2007)

Nein!

War ganz komisch! Hab den zurück geschickt, hatte noch mit denen telefoniert dass auch alles klar geht und sie mir einen neuen schicken. So war dann auch mein letzter Stand.

Plötzlich hatte ich dann letzte Woche wieder das Geld auf meinem Konto!

Naja, soll mir jetzt recht sein. Dann hol ich mir den 3.1 wenn bei dem bisher weniger Ausfälle bekannt sind.
Hebel wäre schon schön gewesen, aber wenn dann bei jeder Tour die Sorge mitfährt gleich wieder weng zu viel SAG zu haben ist das ja auch nix.

Dann dreh ich lieber...


*EDIT:

NIMMER LIEFERBAR IN 222mm......*


----------



## Farodin (22. November 2007)

Taj dann bleibt wohl nur noch auf den Monarch von Canyon zu hoffen...(oder sich nach einem neuen Rahmen umzusehen)...oder das Bike weiterzufahren wie es ist.


----------



## tom75 (23. November 2007)

in der e-bucht wird momentan ein pearl 3.3 in 222mm angeboten, vielleicht hilft dir das weiter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schuh (24. November 2007)

THX!
Aber das ist so ziemlich das letzte was ich machen würde! Einen Pearl ohne Garantie möcht ich auf gar keinen Fall, und schon gar nicht als 3.3 ;-)

Nein, hab schon einen 3.1 in 222mm in einem anderen Shop gefunden, nur wollen die 100Euro mehr als für den 3.3!

Werd ihn mir wohl trotzdem holen...


----------



## wuschi (29. November 2007)

hallo 
weiß jemand wieviel druck man durchschnittlich in die hauptkammer pumpen darf
ich hätte es für den manitou swinger 4 way gebraucht_man findet einfach nichts
ich hab schon wo gelesen dass fox keine angaben dazu macht bei manitou ist auch nichts im manual
ich wiege 80kg und durch die "kinematik" vom 06er torque brauchen die dämpfer eh schon mehr luft
danke für tipps
mfg wuschi


----------



## Richi2000 (30. November 2007)

na gehört zwar nicht hierher (eher in die Kategorie Federung), aber hab mir ein paar Bedienungsanleitungen aus dem Netz runtergeladen und 3,4-12bar als Wert für den Luftdruck gefunden. Allerdings bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, ob sich dieser Wert nicht nur auf den Ausgleichsbehälter (Reservoir) bezieht! Wenn du die Hauptkammer etwa in diesem Bereich (erscheint mir doch als "normal") befüllst sollte aber auch nichts passieren. Ich (80kg) hab momentan in meinem Pearl ca. 4,5bar (max. Wert von RS mit 17bar angegeben!!) und hatte früher glaub ich im DHXair 11-13bar. Da der Swinger ja etwas progressiver sein soll als der DHXair sollte der Druck doch auch geringer sein als bei beim DHX. Folglich wird der Wert für die Hauptkammer mit 3,4-12bar schon halbwegs richtig sein.


----------



## wuschi (4. Dezember 2007)

Richi2000 schrieb:


> na gehört zwar nicht hierher (eher in die Kategorie Federung), aber ............



ich hab vergessen zu schreiben, dass ichs für mein torque brach. dann passts auch wieder hier her.
die 3,4-12bar sind für den ausgleichsbehälter, die angabe hab ich auch gefunden. hab jetzt ca. 10bar in der hauptkammer und 5 bar im ausgleichsb._
sag lasst sich nicht korrekt eistellen (scheint ja normal beim torque 06 zu sein) 
schlägt aber bis jetzt nicht durch.
 ich hab aber nur 10mm sag, was mich dann doch erschrocken hat.
is das bei euch ähnlich?
mfg


----------



## Richi2000 (4. Dezember 2007)

ich fahr mit gut 30%!! Da sollten doch mehr als 10mm rauskommen. Hast du mit geöffnetem SPV etc. getestet- das könnteso "sanfte" Belastung natürlich wegschlucken.
Greets Richi


----------



## balticnor (4. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin froh einen Pearl zu haben................
OK, das ist nicht kontstruktiv, musste aber mal gesagt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wuschi (4. Dezember 2007)

sanfte belastungen wegschlucken?
der is im moment so unsensibel, dass sich das anfühlt wie mein hardtail.
der hinterbau schluckt bei geringem tempo garnix.
ich werd mich am wochenende noch mal mit dem spv-volumen spielen 
danke fürs erste


----------



## Richi2000 (6. Dezember 2007)

sorry die unpräzise Ausdrucksweise: Habe natürlich gemeint, daß ein hart eingestelltes SPV soviel Widerstand bein "nur draufsetzen" erzeugen kann, daß es praktisch unmöglich ist, den SAG einzustellen (weils halt nicht leicht einfedert; eventuell müsstest du zuerst das SPV-Ventil öffnen (abschalten) sofern das geht, dann die Hauptkammer Befüllen und dann die Druckstufe (Ausgleichsbehälter) einstellen?!


----------



## wuschi (7. Dezember 2007)

du meinst die spv kammer auslassen (abschalten?) sag über den druck
in der hk eistellen und dann spv aufpumpen weil das das wippen unterdrücken soll und deswegen den sag beim nur aufetzen verändert und erst bei gröberen schlägen öffnet?


----------



## taM<-- (7. Dezember 2007)

Anderes Problem wiedereinmal zur Pearl 3.3 bestellung:

Notwendige Angaben: 
Dämpferherstellen (das währe dann Rock Shox)
Modell (das währe dann Pearl3.3)
Innendurchmesser Dämpferauge (das währe dann ________??)
Breite Dämpferauge vorne und/oder hinten (das währe dann_______??)
Dämpferaufnahme (Einbaubreite) am Rahmen vorne und/oder hinten (das währe dann________???)
Aussendurchmesser Dämpferbolzen vorne und/oder hinten (das währe dann_______?????)

Oder genügt "RS Pearl 3.3, 22,2mm Breite für 8 mm Schrauben"

Mfg Mat


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (7. Dezember 2007)

genügt 

gruß
Kalle


----------



## markus92 (16. Dezember 2007)

wuschi schrieb:


> hallo
> hab mir ein torque 1 2006 aus dem sperbuch gekauft
> es hat aber nicht wie die meisten 1er den dhx air sondern einen manitou swinger 4way mit spv.
> ich will mir jetzt nicht alles durchlesen deshalb meine fragen:
> ...



Hi,
etz weiß ich auch, wer mir das wegeschappt hat   
Ne hab etz das 3er Torque genommen, aber auch mit dem von dir genannten manitou Dämpfer. Ich wiege 68kg und habe progression voll drin, SPV-Druck min. und in der Hauptkammer 5bar.

Zum Vergleich mit dem Fox kann ich nix sagen, würde mich aber auch interissieren.

Noch ne weiter Frage: An der oberen Dämpferbefestigung sind 6 Schrauben, wo man dieser verschieben kann, wozu sind diese da?? Was kann man einstellen??


----------



## wuschi (16. Dezember 2007)

markus92 schrieb:


> Hi,
> etz weiß ich auch, wer mir das wegeschappt hat
> Ne hab etz das 3er Torque genommen, aber auch mit dem von dir genannten manitou Dämpfer. Ich wiege 68kg und habe progression voll drin, SPV-Druck min. und in der Hauptkammer 5bar.
> 
> ...



hallo,
ich wundere mich, dass du so wenig druck fährst.
du bist zwar mehr als 10kg leichter als ich aber der schlägt dir wirklich nicht durch?
ich hab auch deine bikemarkt-anzeigen gesehen und es sieht für mich so aus als ob du deine federkomponenten vom torque verscherbeln willst.
es geht mich zwar nichts an aber falls das so ist würde ich dir gerne davon abraten. weil der dhx air verträgt sich nicht mit dem hinterbau und der rahmen ist nicht für doppelbrücken-gabeln zugelassen außerdem verändern 200mm federweg die geometrie massiv.
falls ich mich irre-sorry.
mfg wuschi


----------



## Astaroth (16. Dezember 2007)

markus92 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Noch ne weiter Frage: An der oberen Dämpferbefestigung sind 6 Schrauben, wo man dieser verschieben kann, wozu sind diese da?? Was kann man einstellen??



Dere,
soweit ich weiß soll man von den sechs Schrauben am besten die Finger davon lassen.

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## markus92 (17. Dezember 2007)

Hi,
ja mit der Gabel, das hab ich auch schon von Canyon mitbekommen, das lass ich so, nur als hintere Dämpfer, würd ich vll. nen Stahlfeder nehmen, aba ich kenn mich da weniger aus, wollte eher nur schauen, was so als alternative geben würde. Ja also ich fahr mit so wenig druck und er schlägt nicht durch.

Hmm, ich habe die 6 Schrauben leider schon gelöst und habe die Befestigung ganz nach oben verschoben. Ist das schlimm, oda weiß wer noch was genauers oder wie ist die Grundeinstelleung?


----------



## Farodin (17. Dezember 2007)

Mal seit langem wieder ein Setup meines Torques...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timson1000 (17. Dezember 2007)

sieht richtig gut aus!!


----------



## Farodin (17. Dezember 2007)

Danke danke! Das hört man gerne!


----------



## markus92 (18. Dezember 2007)

Hi,
die frage würd mich noch brennend interissieren:

An der oberen Dämpferbefestigung sind 6 Schrauben, wo man dieser verschieben kann, wozu sind diese da?? Was kann man einstellen??


----------



## wuschi (18. Dezember 2007)

ich denk die sind dazu da, dass jemand sie löst, die aufhängung verschiebt und damit die einbaulänge des dämpfers nicht mehr stimmt.
schieb das ganze bis anschlag richtung steuerrohr. dann sollten von dem langloch näher beim steuerrohr ca. 5mm zu sehen sein. so passts dann ungefähr.

farodin, der rahmen is so ziehmlich das geilste was man(n) kaufen kann. ich spare auch auf den.

mfg


----------



## Blackwater Park (18. Dezember 2007)

den schlitten bei der dämpferaufnahme gabs nur bei den 2006er modellen, angeblich um fertigungstoleranzen des rahmens auszugleichen. laut canyon soll man da selber NICHT dran rumschrauben.


----------



## wuschi (19. Dezember 2007)

aber wenn manns erst mal getan hat...............


----------



## markus92 (19. Dezember 2007)

Ich habs, etz einfach mal wieder in die mitte, sollte passen.


----------



## Richi2000 (19. Dezember 2007)

wenn mans getan hat..ändert sich der Lenkwinkel (wird flacher, wenn man den Schlitten nach vorne schiebt) und die Dämpferkennlinie (bei falchem Lenkwinkel leider super degressiv )


----------



## taM<-- (26. Dezember 2007)

Hallo alle miteinander!

Hab jetzt auch meinen Pearl 3.3 bekommen.
Der Einbau verlief fast Problemlos...
Die Schraube an der unteren Dämpferaufnahme war leicht verbogen, hab sie jedoch widerverwendet da sie wirklich nur leicht verbogen war ... (Das wahr ja bei irgendwen von euch auch so, oder?? -- habt ihr/du da eine neue bestellt???)
Bin noch nicht wirklich viel damit gefahren (wettertechnisch ..) aber die ersten Eindrücke sind einfach nur *PERFEKT *gegenüber dem Dhx...
Ansprechverhalten verbessert sich schlagartig mit ein bisschen Silikonspray.
Die Buchsen musste ich übrigens nicht abfeilen, danke das mir wer dazu geraten hat doch die großen zu nehmen ... DANKE!!!

Mfg Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (26. Dezember 2007)

Dere,
sagen alle die den DHX gegen den Pearl getauscht haben das man dann ein anderes Bike unter dem Hintern hat!
Bei mir war die Schraube nicht verbogen. Musst mal den Richi2000 fragen ob der eine neue bei seinem Torque eingebaut hat den bei ihm soviel ich weiß war die Schraube sehr krumm.
Glückwunsch das du nicht feilen musstest den bei mir war die Buchse zu gross.
Viel Spaß noch mit deinem neuen Bike!

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## d4v1nc1 (27. Dezember 2007)

hi, 
fährt eigendlich noch irgendjemand das 06er torque oder sind haben jetzt alle neue rahmen !? ist doch n topbike mit pearl und kürzerem vorbau!

gruß max


----------



## duerck (27. Dezember 2007)

joh moin ich habe ein torque 3 aus dem jahre 2006, allerdings noch mit original foxdämpfer. hatte mein torque gerade bei canyon, es gab auf garantie neue bremsscheben.
gruß


----------



## markus92 (27. Dezember 2007)

Hi,
ich hab auch noch eins, allerdings noch Standart und mit nem Manitou Answer Swinger 4-way dämpfer. Wo kann man den den Pearl kaufen und welcher Vorbau würde passen?


----------



## balticnor (27. Dezember 2007)

moin, moin,

achtet bitte alle auf die rechte obere Kettenstrebe. Bei mir war die durchgescheuert durch den Schaltzug, an der Stelle wo er von innen über die Strebe zum Schaltwerk geführt wird. Musste getauscht werden....

Dann noch guten Rutsch und Sturzfreie ausfahrten


----------



## Richi2000 (29. Dezember 2007)

nee, hab auch immer noch die originalschraube an der unteren Dämpferaufnahme drinnen. Hab sie halt geradegebogen, seither keine Probleme mehr (hab auch nicht nachgesehen ). 
Zum Vorbau: ich denke so 50-60mm mit Fr-Lenker sind für einen Freerideorientierten Aufbau eine gute Wahl.
Grüße Richi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markus92 (30. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
ok schonmal danke, kann ich nicht den Syntace vector dran lassen als lenker?
Zum Vorbau, welcher würde da passen, der nicht allzuteuer ist, will es ja nurmal ausprobieren.
Und er sollte auch 1:1 übernehmbar sein.


----------



## Astaroth (30. Dezember 2007)

markus92 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ok schonmal danke, kann ich nicht den Syntace vector dran lassen als lenker?
> Zum Vorbau, welcher würde da passen, der nicht allzuteuer ist, will es ja nurmal ausprobieren.
> Und er sollte auch 1:1 übernehmbar sein.



Servus,
nimm doch den gleichen Vorbau aber nur kürzer. So habs ich bei mir gemacht (45mm) und es war ein ganz anderes Fahrgefühl  .

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## d4v1nc1 (1. Januar 2008)

hab 65mm hussefelt vorbau dran. war mit lenker im set um einiges billiger als n neuen syntace superforce. und die paar gramm hin oder her.


----------



## taM<-- (23. Januar 2008)

An alle die sich den Pearl gekauft haben:
Ist es eigentlich "normal" das der Dämpfer beim Ausfedsern irgendwie so komisch anschlägt? Man hört es sehr deutlich, selbst wenn das Rebound ganz langsam ist.

Mfg Martin


----------



## balticnor (23. Januar 2008)

Kannst Du das komisch auch genauer definieren. Komisch kann ja alles mögliche sein..............
Ich glaube meiner gibt keinen Mucks von sich. Ich gehe gleich mal in den Keller zum horchen..............


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (23. Januar 2008)

Hallo Martin,

das von dir angesprochene "Anschlagen" klingt nicht gut. Mein Pearl ist von der Dämpfung zwar deutlich zu hören (gibt immer so ein lustiges Zischen und "Ploppen" beim Ein- und Ausfedern) - mehr aber auch nicht.
Du kannst ja mal ein Soundfile aufnehmen zwecks Vergleich 

Greetz,


----------



## taM<-- (24. Januar 2008)

Werd mal schaun wegen dem Soundfile was sich da machen lasst...
Hab nur ne Frage:
Kann ich den dann überhaupt noch zurückschicken? Hab ihn schon ca. 1 Monat, und bin schon damit gefahren (sonst wüsste ich es ja auch nicht...).
Geht das auf RS-Garantie? oder tauscht den CNC - Bikeshop noch??

Mfg Martin


----------



## balticnor (24. Januar 2008)

Ich habe mir meinen Dämpfer jetzt auch mal "angehört".
Ich habe ein leicht "schmatzendes" Geräusch bei einfedern und auch wie Kalle ein "Ploppen" beim Anschlag wenn der Vorgang des ausferderns beendet ist.

Stufe ich aber als ganz normal ein. Ist halt ein Luft-Dämpfer......


----------



## markus92 (24. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
schaut euch mal den kleinen Hebel bie der unterenn Dämpferaufnahme an. Der ist mit einer kleinen Brücke verstärkt, die je nach Dämpfer vll. gegen die Kolbenstange schlägt. Gehe mal vom 2006er Modell aus. Wenn das so sein sollte, kann man die Schrauben am oberen Schlitten evtl. etwas lösen und verschieben, sodass es passt.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (24. Januar 2008)

Hallo Martin,

du hast innerhalb der ersten 6 Monate den Anspruch auf einen funktionierenden Dämpfer (der Händler muss dir nachweisen, dass der Dämpfer bei Übergabe an dich frei von Mängeln war). Der Händler hat zweimal die Möglichkeit nachzubessern... beim dritten Mal kannst du das Geld zurück verlangen. Wäre der Dämpfer unbenutzt, hättest du ihn innerhalb 14 Tagen auf Kosten des Händlers zurück schicken und das Geld zurück verlangen können (Fernabsatzvertrag). Das aber nur mal nebenbei angemerkt.

Warte erstmal ab: vielleicht ist die Sache halb so wild und die Geräusche deines Dämpfers stellen sich als "normal" heraus. Ich bin auch schon länger nicht mehr mit dem Torque gefahren. Heute kurz drauf gesetzt, vernahm ich auch ein anderes Dämpfergeräusch als sonst 

Der Pearl musiziert nunmal recht gerne - zusammen mit den Ringlé Naben ergibt das ein ganz schönes Konzert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taM<-- (24. Januar 2008)

markus92 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> schaut euch mal den kleinen Hebel bie der unterenn Dämpferaufnahme an. Der ist mit einer kleinen Brücke verstärkt, die je nach Dämpfer vll. gegen die Kolbenstange schlägt. Gehe mal vom 2006er Modell aus. Wenn das so sein sollte, kann man die Schrauben am oberen Schlitten evtl. etwas lösen und verschieben, sodass es passt.



Markus du bist mein Held!!

Hat tatsächlich an dieser verf*****n Brücke angeschlagen !!!   
Is jetzt ganz leicht abgekratzt, aber haupsache das anschlagen is weg..
Hab jetzt den Schlitten um ca. 1mm verschoben und jetz pass alles ...    
Hab da echt nich drann gedacht! Danke!!!

Mfg Martin


----------



## markus92 (24. Januar 2008)

Kein Problem


----------



## schuh (25. Januar 2008)

@ TAM:


Hast du einen Pearl 3.3 oder einen 3.1?

(Nur aus interesse)

Wieviel bist du schon mit gefahren? Bisher keinen Luftverlust?


----------



## balticnor (28. Januar 2008)

@schuh:
Luftverlust ist mir fremd beim Pearl. Ich habe den Dämpfer jetzt schon ca. 10 Monate und kontrolliere vielleich mal alle 2 Monate..... Das passt schon


----------



## schuh (28. Januar 2008)

Was hast du den für einen? 3.1 oder 3.3?

Hatte ja so Pech mit dem 3.3 ( Luftverlust von Anfang an ),

daher hab ich mir für dieses Jahr einen 3.1er bestellt. 
Da ich keinen Shop mehr gefunden hab musste ich ihn im Ausland bestellen und er kostet mich jetzt einiges mehr als der 3.3er.

Hoffe damit hab ich mehr Glück!


----------



## balticnor (28. Januar 2008)

Ich habe den 3.3 und bin im Grunde genommen immer noch gut zufrieden. Bin aber auf der Suche nach einem passenden Stahlfederdämpfer. 

DHX 5 past nicht. Hat einer schon mal einen Roco getestet????


----------



## schuh (28. Januar 2008)

Man, dann hatte ich wohl wirklich pech!


Hab mir jetzt schon eine Weile überlegt ob ich den 3.1 oder den 3.3 nehm, 
aber da ich bisher zum 3.1 weniger "luftverlust geschichten" gehört hab, hab ich mich für den entschieden obwohl er teurer war.


Grüße Thomas


----------



## Richi2000 (28. Januar 2008)

Wieso willst du denn wieder einen ähnlich linearen Dämpfer wie den DHX air einbauen und warum soll der DHX5 coil nicht rein passen?


----------



## balticnor (29. Januar 2008)

Ich weiß nicht ober der Coil ähnlich linear ist wie der DHX Air. Konnte ich ja noch nicht vergleichen. Der Dämpfer passt nicht weil die untere Aufnahme für den Dämpfer zu wenig Platz bietet. Ich hatte das schon mal versucht....hat nicht gepasst. Der Dämpfer ist bedingt durch den Aufbau einfach zu breit gewesen für die untere Aufnahme. Vielleicht liegt es ja auch mit an der Rahmengröße (S).........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (29. Januar 2008)

Grad gesehen: bike components hat den 3.1 im Ausverkauf in 222mm. 

Jetzt brauch ich nur noch dazu nen 06 Tork Rahmen in XL....


----------



## schuh (30. Januar 2008)

Ich glaub es nicht!!!

Hab den Dämpfer vor 3Wochen für 302 Euro bestellt und noch nicht mal erhalten  



Trotzdem vielen Dank für den Tipp!


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Februar 2008)

Richi2000 schrieb:


> Wieso willst du denn wieder einen ähnlich linearen Dämpfer wie den DHX air einbauen und warum soll der DHX5 coil nicht rein passen?



weil laut canyon überhaupt kein dämpfer mit feder bei den 06er modellen passt.


----------



## tom75 (3. Februar 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> weil laut canyon überhaupt kein dämpfer mit feder bei den 06er modellen passt.


Falsch, der Vanilla passt rein, selbst gefahren.


----------



## balticnor (3. Februar 2008)

Stimmt das mit dem Vanilla das hast Du glaube ich schon mal gepostet. Aber ohne Statment wie es sich auf das Verhalten des Hinterbaus ausgewirkt hat.

Könntest jetzt ja mal was dazu sagen........


----------



## tom75 (6. Februar 2008)

habe mir den Vanilla in 222mm von einem Kumpel ausgeliehen und mal probeweise verbaut. Bin nur eine kleine Runde damit gefahren und dann wieder auf den Pearl gewechselt. Meiner Meinung nach eignet sich der Vanilla nur für Leute, die ihr Torque ausschliesslich im Bikepark bewegen oder Dropsüchtig sind. 

Mein Torque betrachte ich als Spassmaschine, mit der ich sowohl Touren fahre, als auch ab und zu im Bikepark rumhüpfe. Dafür reicht mir der Pearl vollkommen, nein, er ist m.E. der beste Dämpfer, den man im Torque 2006 verbauen kann. Höhere Drops als 2,50m fahre ich nicht und selbst da schlägt der Pearl nicht durch, auch bei meinem Gewicht von etwa 87kg und 4bar Luftdruck / 30% SAG.

Habe übrigens auch vorher den pearl 3.1 besessen und bin auf den 3.3 umgestiegen, da der Hebel einfach praktisch ist und ich diesen nicht mehr missen will. Probleme mit Luftverlust oder Ölaustritt wie hier im Forum beschrieben hatte ich nie. 

Übrigens hat die Fox Talas 2006 ab Werk "nur" 146mm Federweg, ohne den Negativfederweg zu berücksichtigen. Das Bike fährt sich mit der neuen Talas 2007 und 160mm wie ein Traum, besonders die Absenkung auf 100mm weiss man spätestens nach dem ersten 1000Hm Anstieg zu schätzen. Bei der anschliessenden Abfahrt hält das Grinsen noch 3 Tage an...

So, ich gehe jetzt biken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (6. Februar 2008)

Ich habe einen FOX DHX AIR 5.0,

doch welchen Vorteil bietet mir dieser Dämpfer im Gegensatz zum DHX Coil,
abgesehen vom geringeren Gewicht?

Was sagt ihr zu einem Neopren Schutz für den Dämpfer, letztendlich würde er vor Steinschlag, Dreck und Staub schützen?
Andererseits saugt sich dieser bestimmt schnell mit Wasser voll.


----------



## balticnor (6. Februar 2008)

Der DHX Air hat im Torque eigentlich gar keinen Vorteil. So richtig zufrieden sind hier nur die wenigsten damit......

Neoprenschutz würde ich nicht verwenden. Das Wasser ist nicht das Problem nur falls sich doch Dreck oder Staub unter dem Schutz sammelt geht die Schutzwirkung nach hinten los......


----------



## 4Stroke (6. Februar 2008)

Soll ich meinen Air gegen einen DHX 5.0 Coil eintauschen,
was meint ihr?


----------



## wuschi (6. Februar 2008)

du könntest wenigstens die letzten paar beiträge lesen!! dann wüsstest du das die dämpferauswahl fürs torque sehr begrenzt ist

mfg


----------



## 4Stroke (7. Februar 2008)

> dann wüsstest du das die dämpferauswahl fürs torque sehr begrenzt ist



Im Bezug auf den Hub des Dämpfers?
(Einbaulänge wäre gleich, 222mm)


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (7. Februar 2008)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Im Bezug auf den Hub des Dämpfers?
> (Einbaulänge wäre gleich, 222mm)



Einfach mal hier nachlesen. Der Coil würde gegenüber dem Air keinerlei Vorteil bringen (abgesehen davon, dass er nicht reinpasst). Du brauchst einen progressiven Dämpfer für den 2006er Torque Rahmen! Somit führt KEIN Weg an dem Rock Shox Pear Dämpfer vorbei 

Gruß,


----------



## hopfer (7. Februar 2008)

ich suche vieleicht fürs 2008 torque ES einen anderen dämpfer
ich weis nur das der platz eigentlich zu knapp für einen dhx air 5.0 ist
ohne Bottom-out resistance könnte er reinpassen schliese dass aus dem foto des FR 7.0

wie auch immer daher habe ich mir einen dt swiss ex 200 gedacht obwohl der etwass weniger hub hat als der RS monarch hat
am liebsten würde ich einen fox rp23 einbauen doch den gibt es nicht mit 222mm länge oder doch????

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## taM<-- (7. Februar 2008)

hopfer schrieb:


> ich suche vieleicht fürs 2008 torque ES einen anderen dämpfer



Was ich daran nicht verstehe liste ich kutz mal auf:
1. Warum "vielleicht"???
2. Soweit ich weiß haben die 2008er Rahmen eine progressivere Kennlinie... da wirst du keinen neuen Dämpfer brauchen...
3. In den ES Modellen is doch überall der Monarch verbaut, weiß keinen Grund zum Griff nach einen anderen


----------



## 4Stroke (7. Februar 2008)

Was mich immer noch interessiert,
was unterscheidet den 2006er Rahmen zu den neueren Modellen?

Ich sehe im Vergleich nur eine andere Dämpferbefestigung.
Kenne die 07/08 Modelle aber auch nur von Bildern.


----------



## taM<-- (7. Februar 2008)

Bei den 2008er Modellen ist der Umlenkhebel (einfach gesagt -) anders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (7. Februar 2008)

> Bei den 2008er Modellen ist der Umlenkhebel (einfach gesagt -) anders.



Aber 06 und 07er Modelle unterschieden sich in Sachen Umlenkung und Geometrie nicht?


----------



## hopfer (7. Februar 2008)

taM<-- schrieb:


> Was ich daran nicht verstehe liste ich kutz mal auf:
> 1. Warum "vielleicht"???
> 2. Soweit ich weiß haben die 2008er Rahmen eine progressivere Kennlinie... da wirst du keinen neuen Dämpfer brauchen...
> 3. In den ES Modellen is doch überall der Monarch verbaut, weiß keinen Grund zum Griff nach einen anderen



der monarch ist mir nicht gut genug von der vederleistung zumindest nehme ich das an und er ist eigentlich ganicht für diesen einsatz gemacht oder möchtest du mir sagen das ein dt bzw. ein fox etwa schlechter währen

ich lasse mich gerne von neuen belären


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (7. Februar 2008)

verstehe ich dich richtig: du bist den dämpfer noch nie gefahren aber nimmst an, dass er nicht gut ist?

na dann warte erstmal ab und teste.


----------



## chris_da_masta (7. Februar 2008)

hi, wisst ihr zufällig welchen durchmesser die normale P6 Sattelstütze im 06 er torque hat???

mfg chris


----------



## Blackwater Park (7. Februar 2008)

31,6 mm


----------



## chris_da_masta (7. Februar 2008)

danke für deine schnelle antwort!!!
also müsste die hope mit 31,8mm passen oder??

mfg chris


----------



## hopfer (7. Februar 2008)

ich bin ihn in koblenz gefahren bei canyon und bin extra aus münchen dort hin gereißt glaub mir dort war er mir ein graus aber drotzdem fahre ich ihn natürlich noch mal bei mir daheim. man will sich doch bloß mal infomieren
grüße hopfer


----------



## Pitchshifter (7. Februar 2008)

Sich einmal kurz auf ein fremdes,  nicht abgestimmtes Bike zu setzen und dann eine Beurteilung abzugeben ist nicht gerade optimal.

Wegen dem Monarch hätte ich ehrlich gesagt auch Bedenken, aber nur aus dem Grund, weil es ein Luftdämper ist - nicht weil Monarch drauf steht *g*.

Eine Stahlfeder kann einfach besser die Kraft aufnehmen als eine Luftkammer, Punkt aus. Tortzdem werde ich erstmals 2008 einem Luftdämpfer in meinem Bike eine Chance geben!


Hier der grobe Vergleich ... Torque 2006 vs 2008
Ein Anstieg von links nach rechts bedeutet eine progressive Dämpferanlenkung / bzw. ein progr. Verhältnis von Weg am Federbein zu Weg an der Hinterachse.


----------



## hopfer (7. Februar 2008)

ich habs mir einstellen lassen und bin damit 1Std ausgeriten
ürgend wie kamm er mir überlassted for weiß auch nicht wieso.
aber wen du eine antwort auf die anderen fragen hättest wärre ich dir sehr dankbar nicht bösse gemeint


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## balticnor (7. Februar 2008)

Manche Sätze sind mehr ein Ratespiel als alles andere...................

Ich denke aber auch das der Pearl die beste Investition in mein Torque war..


----------



## 4Stroke (7. Februar 2008)

Dieser Pearl Dämpfer bietet also eine Art SPV System,
was im 2006er Hinterbau angebrachter wäre, verstehe ich das so richtig?

Ich konnte meinen DHX AIR bis jetzt noch nicht testen, bin das Bike noch am aufbauen.


----------



## Pitchshifter (7. Februar 2008)

Mit dem Alter wird alles klarer ... .

@hopfer: Rock Shox Vivid wäre mein Favorit, sehr günstig und sehr vielversprechend. Bei allen Dämpfern mußt Du aber testen ob dieser nicht irgendwo anstehen/streifen könnte !!! Das ist gleich der erste Test den man macht wenn man den Dämpfer tauscht noch bevor man sich draufsetzt!


----------



## hopfer (7. Februar 2008)

ist schon klar nur wen ich einen fox möchte kann ich den nicht mehr zurükgeben


----------



## 4Stroke (7. Februar 2008)

> ist schon klar nur wen ich einen fox möchte kann ich den nicht mehr zurükgeben



Der Rock Shox wäre mir auch zu günstig


----------



## hopfer (7. Februar 2008)

mehr einstelmöglichkeiten hat er aber schon nich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (7. Februar 2008)

> mehr einstelmöglichkeiten hat er aber schon nich



der Fox oder der Rock Shox?


----------



## hopfer (7. Februar 2008)

nah der fox  durchschlagschutz oder so


----------



## 4Stroke (7. Februar 2008)

> nah der fox durchschlagschutz oder so



Ja der FOX DHX AIR 5.0 hat einen Durchschlagschutz.


----------



## thto (7. Februar 2008)

irgendwie habe ich keine negativen kommentare über den evolver im jahr 2007 gelesen , oder täusche ich mich?


----------



## hopfer (7. Februar 2008)

eben des wegen möchte ich ihn haben und wegen dem pro pedal
aber ich glaube das ich ihn nich unterbringe verstehst du deswegen dachte ich an den dt ex200

thto
doch, bike hat das das torque 6400km getreten dabei sind 3mal die dämpfer bugsen ausgeschlagen


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (7. Februar 2008)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Dieser Pearl Dämpfer bietet also eine Art SPV System,
> was im 2006er Hinterbau angebrachter wäre, verstehe ich das so richtig?
> 
> Ich konnte meinen DHX AIR bis jetzt noch nicht testen, bin das Bike noch am aufbauen.



Servus,

als SPV System würde ich die Funktionsweise des Pearl Motion Controls nicht bezeichnen.

Am angebrachteste für das 2006er Torque ist der Pearl, weil er der einzig wirklich progressive Dämpfer ist. D.h. du kannst den Dämpfer mit viel weniger Luft im Vergleich zum Dhx Air fahren (du nutzt mehr negativfederweg (sag), wodurch dein Torque Hinterbau ein viel sensibleres Ansprechverhalten hat und eben nicht, wie mit dem Dhx Air, durchschlägt. 
Über die goldene Schraube des Pearl 3.1 kannst du die Druckstufe regulieren, sprich: wie schnell der Dämpfer bei Belastung einfedern soll.  Wenn du die Schraube komplett zu drehst, dann ist der Pearl blockiert (Lockout) und du kannst problemlos mit dem Bike bergauf fahren (was meiner Erfahrung nach aber auch ohne aktiviertem Lockout mit dem Torque gut geht).

Das SPV von Manitou hingegen ist ein Plattformsystem, dass das Wippen des Hinterbaus beim Bergauffahren unterdrücken soll. Da das SPV System über die Druckstufe reguliert wird, geht es aber auch zu Lasten der Performance (in Hinblick auf das Ansprechverhalten) des Dämpfers und funktioniert in einigen Fällen permanent.

Achja: mit dem Pearl hast du, rein theoretisch, mehr Federweg (ca. 170mm am Heck) als mit dem 2006 original verbauten Fox Dhx Airs .

[Wieviel Federweg du mit dem Pearl letzten Endes aber wirklich nutzen kannst, hängt von dem verbauten Isolite Cushion (einem Elastomer, das als Durchschlagsschutz dient und das es in drei verschiedenen "Stufen" gibt) ab].

Greetz,


----------



## thto (7. Februar 2008)

hopfer schrieb:


> eben des wegen möchte ich ihn haben und wegen dem pro pedal
> aber ich glaube das ich ihn nich unterbringe verstehst du deswegen dachte ich an den dt ex200
> 
> thto
> doch, bike hat das das torque 6400km getreten dabei sind 3mal die dämpfer bugsen ausgeschlagen



ein wenig schwund is immer


----------



## hopfer (7. Februar 2008)

wie so auch nicht hast du noch eine idee oder einen tipp


----------



## 4Stroke (8. Februar 2008)

Die Anzeige Dämpferpumpe scheint defekt bzw. sehr ungenau zu sein.
Ich habe den Dämpfer (die Luftkammer) soweit aufgepumpt das der SAG stimmt.
Die Anzeige ändert aber nicht den Druckwert.

Wenn über 21 bar (Maximalwert im DHX Air 5.0) im Dämpfer wären,
wäre der Dämpfer dann steinhart?


----------



## Nonnzen (10. Februar 2008)

Servus Leute,

mir ist vor kurzem ein 2006er Torque Rahmen zugeflogen!
Nach langem hin und her hab ich mir jetzt auch den von den 
meisten empfohlenen RS Pearl gekauft.
Bin gerade dabei die Buchsen auszumessen und bin jetzt ein
bissl unsicher wegen den Maßen  

Vorne ist es eigentlich klar ~22mm also 22,2er ein wenig bearbeiten->passt.Hinten ist das eigentliche Problem!Gemessen
hab ich so ca 33,5mm bin mir aber nich ganz sicher weil mein
Meßschieber ein bissl "marode" ist.

Könnt ihr ma nachmessen? DANKE

Gruß
Nonnzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wuschi (10. Februar 2008)

hallo 
da wirst du wohl selber messen müssen weil das nicht so genau sein wird um das mit anderen zu vergleichen
(ein freund von mir musste garnichts wegnehmen)
mfg


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (10. Februar 2008)

Hallo Nonnzen,

du scheinst die Distanzhülsen nicht mit in deiner Bemessung betrachtet zu haben. Links und rechts von der hinteren Dämpferaufnahme befindet sich jeweils eine (ich meine 5mm breite) schwarze (Alu-)Distanzhülse. Somit kommst du auch auf einen Wert von +/-1 22,2 mm für die Buchsenbreite.

Gruß,


----------



## balticnor (10. Februar 2008)

Bestellung mit Dämpferbuchsen.
Einbaumaß:
Buchsen 22,2 mm 8mm Loch
Dämpfereinbaulänge 222 mm mit 66 mm Hub

Das waren meine Angaben zum Pearl. Es passte alles. War zwar fummelig.....


----------



## 4Stroke (10. Februar 2008)

Ich habe die Luftkammer meines DHX AIR 5.0 soweit aufgepumpt das der SAG stimmt.
Leider ist die Anzeige meiner Dämpferpumpe defekt und ich möchte nicht die 21bar Grenze überschreiten, daher habe ich mich immer in kleinen Schritten rangetastet.

Sollte die Luftkammer einen Wert von ca. 20bar haben, wie hart wäre dann der Dämpfer (bzw. wäre er dann fast schon ,,steinhart")?
Es reichen ungefähre Angaben.


----------



## markus92 (10. Februar 2008)

Also die meisten pumpen gehen sowieso nur bis leicht unter 21 bar. Aber der wär dann steinhart.


----------



## Nonnzen (10. Februar 2008)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Hallo Nonnzen,
> 
> du scheinst die Distanzhülsen nicht mit in deiner Bemessung betrachtet zu haben. Links und rechts von der hinteren Dämpferaufnahme befindet sich jeweils eine (ich meine 5mm breite) schwarze (Alu-)Distanzhülse. Somit kommst du auch auf einen Wert von +/-1 22,2 mm für die Buchsenbreite.
> 
> Gruß,



Hallo, danke für die Antwort.

Die hülsen scheint mir der Vorbesitzer vorenthalten zu haben. Hab den Rahmen gebraucht bekommen, von den Distanzhülsen ist allerdings keine Spur .. weiß jemand Rat? Würde es funktionieren, wenn ich einfach dementsprechend größere Einbaubuchsen nehme? Die Distanzhülsen einzeln zu bekommen wird ja wohl nich möglich sein.

Gruß,
Nonnzen


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (11. Februar 2008)

Hallo Nonnzen,

nach der Betrachtung deines Falls habe ich mich auch gefragt, ob es nicht auch so möglich ist. 
Vielleicht "erleichtern" (wenn man davon hier überhaupt sprechen kann) die Aluhülsen lediglich die Montage des Dämpfers. Ohne Hülsen aber dafür mit einer auf jeder Seite 5mm breiteren Däpmferbuchse sollte es auch funktionieren (wenn auch noch schwerer zu Montieren). Achte darauf, dass zwischen Hinterbau und Wippe jeweils eine Unterlegscheibe kommt und zwischen Dämpferbuchse(bzw. je nachdem Hülse) und Wippe auch eine - also insgesamt 4 Unterlegscheiben verbaut werden. Die Montage ist ziemlich fummelig.

Gruß und viel Erfolg,


----------



## tom75 (14. Februar 2008)

Was haltet ihr vom Marzocchi Roco Air RC World Cup 2008 ? Würde dieser ins 2006er Torque passen und vor allem progressiv genug sein ?


----------



## tom75 (14. Februar 2008)

und wer sich noch den Pearl 3.3 zulegen will, sollte hier schnell zugreifen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ROCK-SHOX-PEARL-...ZWD1VQQ_trksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (15. Februar 2008)

Ich habe eine Frage bezüglich des Steuersatzes.

Auf die Gabel wird folgendes ,,Teil" (ich weiß nicht wie es nich nennt) aufgeschlagen.









Muss zwischen diesen Ring und der Gabel eine Gummidichtung?
Hatte das bei einem anderen Steuersatz gesehen, dass sich dazwischen eine ganz dünne Gummidichtung befand.

Kann man dieses ,,Teil" eventuell einzeln nachkaufen? Ist nämlich etwas krum, da er bereits an einer anderen Gabel montiert war.


----------



## Blackwater Park (15. Februar 2008)

das teil nennt sich gabelkonus und gehört zum steuersatz. leider gibt es da keine standards soweit ich weiß, d.h. du musst gucken ob es das von cane creek einzeln gibt. beim ritchey wcs kann man den konus z.b. bei bike-components einzeln nachkaufen. keine ahnung wie das bei cane creek ist, das würde mich aber auch mal interessieren, hat da jemand ne quelle?

eine dichtung kommt nicht zwischen konus und gabelkrone, da ist ja nicht das lager. es würde mich auch wundern wenn das bei nem anderen steuersatz anders wäre, der konus muss ja absolut plan aufliegen, sonst halten die lager nicht lange. man sollte ihn aber auf jeden fall mit fett montieren, da sonst der stahlkonus auf dem alu korrodieren kann, so dass man beim abschlagen gewalt anwenden muss, wobei sich der konus dann verbiegen kann.

ich hab auch eben den steuersatz zum reinigen aufgemacht, was man dabei vorher wissen sollte: NICHT versuchen, die obere lagerschale mit gewalt und schraubenzieher herauszuhebeln. die lagerschale wird nämlich von einem sprengring festgehalten. der ist aus kunststoff, zum entfernen kann man mit nem spitzen messer vorsichtig draufpieksen und ihn nach innen drücken. dann fliegt auch nix durch die gegend...


----------



## balticnor (15. Februar 2008)

Der Ring kommt direkt auf die Gabelkrone. Ohne Dichtung, die ist für den Steuersatz nicht vorgesehen. Hab ich allerdings auch noch nie gesehen.

Ich hatte meinen nämlich letztens erneuert
Das Ding hält nicht wirklich lange


----------



## 4Stroke (15. Februar 2008)

Hat schonmal jemand von euch einen Gabelschaft gekürzt, wenn ja, wie genau?

Ich könnte diesen von Hand absägen, wird aber meist nie 100% gerade.
In die Drehbank kann ich die Gabel leider nicht einspannen.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (16. Februar 2008)

Geh in nen Bikeshop , die ham Spezialwerkzeug dafür .


----------



## 4Stroke (16. Februar 2008)

so etwas:






ich werds damit versuchen, hab noch einen Rohrabschneider

So ich wie unseren Händler kenne, würde der das nicht machen => weil ich die Gabel nicht da gekauft habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (16. Februar 2008)

Ja mit sowas geht das auch .

Frage weiß jemand wie man das mit demm Umwerfer richten kann hab eut mein Torque 9.0 2007 bekommen und da schleift der Reifen drann .

Wie bekommt man die Hlzfeller Kurbel ab ?


----------



## 4Stroke (16. Februar 2008)

> Wie bekommt man die Hlzfeller Kurbel ab ?



Da benötigst du eigentlich keinen Kurbelabzieher für,
meine Holzfeller lässt sich so wieder lösen.

Frage:
Mit wieviel Nm wird das Tretlager angezogen?


----------



## Werner Amort (16. Februar 2008)




----------



## Astaroth (16. Februar 2008)

Dere,
5 Euro jeweils in die Katalogbildkasse, BITTE  

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Ghost-Boy (16. Februar 2008)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Da benötigst du eigentlich keinen Kurbelabzieher für,
> meine Holzfeller lässt sich so wieder lösen.
> 
> Frage:
> Mit wieviel Nm wird das Tretlager angezogen?



Ja danke hab ich jetzt auch raus gefunden . Tretlager mit 34-41 Nm anziehen .

So jetzt schleift mei Reifen nicht mehr , aber dafür die Kette am Umwerfer . 
Hatt jemand das selbe Problem ?


----------



## 4Stroke (16. Februar 2008)

> aber dafür die Kette am Umwerfer



den Umwerfer kannst du doch einstellen


----------



## 4Stroke (16. Februar 2008)

.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (16. Februar 2008)

4Stroke schrieb:


> den Umwerfer kannst du doch einstellen



Ich weiß aber der is schon am untersten anschlag mehr geht nicht mehr .


----------



## 4Stroke (16. Februar 2008)

> Ich weiß aber der is schon am untersten anschlag mehr geht nicht mehr .



Hast du es mal mit dem Seilzug versucht?
Da kannst du es doch so einstellen das die Kette mittig läuft,
oder ich verstehe es gerade falsch.


So, habe gerade meine Gabel bekommen und möchte diese einbauen.

Ich habe einen gebrauchten Steuersatz.
Die Gabelkrone ist bereits auf der Gabel montiert.

Allerdings ließ sich diese einfach drauf stecken und auch mit den Fingern wieder abnehmen.
Soll das so sein?
Von einer anderen Gabel musste ich die Gabelkrone richtig ,,abschlagen" und jetzt geht es so einfach.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (16. Februar 2008)

Ja schon klar musste doch meinen Umwerfer versetzen , weiter nach vorne . Jetzt baut er höher und schleift am Quer Steg vom Umwerfer .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (18. Februar 2008)

eigentlich sollte das teil nicht einfach runter gehen sondern drauf bleiben


----------



## 4Stroke (23. Februar 2008)

Hat jemand das Drehmoment für das Schaltwerk (da wird ja auch wieder in ein Alugewinde geschraubt)?


----------



## Ghost-Boy (23. Februar 2008)

Für welches ?Bei Sram mit 5-10Nm ins Schaltauge.


----------



## 4Stroke (23. Februar 2008)

> Für welches ?Bei Sram mit 5-10Nm ins Schaltauge.



Ja Sram.
Danke


----------



## Ghost-Boy (23. Februar 2008)

Bitte


----------



## wuschi (24. Februar 2008)

hallo
habt ihr sowas schon gesehen?
ich hab gestern einen riss in meiner fox 36 endeckt dabei hab ich es erst seit herbst und wetterbedingt bin ich noch garnicht im wald gewesen und bin nur herumgerollt und hab überall bunnyhops druber gemacht aber nichts grobes.
naja sehts euch einfach an:




übrigens ist das wo der riss durchgeht ein bisschen mehr als 1mm und auf der anderen seite ca 3,5mm!!!!
werd am montag gleich mal canyon kontaktieren die sollen mir ein angebot machen.

mfg


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (24. Februar 2008)

ai ai ai du pechvogel,

ich kann dir auch sagen, woran das liegt: du hast die 4 inbusschrauben der steckachsaufnahme mit mehr als den maximal 2,15 zulässigen Nm angezogen. (die schrauben dürfen nicht so fest angezogen werden, dass die beiden flächen aneinander aufliegen). dass dies bei dir aber fall ist, erkennt man auf dem foto sehr deutlich.

das casting der 36 kostet 600 euro, meine ich .

die dinger darf man nur marginal anziehen. aber ich drücke dir die daumen.

gruß,

kalle


----------



## markus92 (24. Februar 2008)

Ich tippe auch auf zu fest anziehen, tut mir richtig weh, sowas zu sehen


----------



## Blackwater Park (24. Februar 2008)

ja, is wohl zu feste angezogen worden. das wäre mir aber bestimmt früher oder später auch passiert, wenn ich nicht zufällig vorher hier im forum von ähnlichen problemen gelesen hätte. ich finde das nicht besonders kundenfreundlich gelöst von fox. wenn die klemmung der ansonsten eher stabilen gabel schon so fragil ausgelegt ist, sollte wenigstens ein hinweis auf das niedrige anzugsmoment dabei stehen, wie z.b. bei den meisten syntace teilen. so eine empfindlichkeit erwartet man ja normalerweise nur bei carbon oder sonstigen ultraleicht-komponenten, nicht aber bei ner freeride-gabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markus92 (24. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
falls Canyon dir nicht freundlich gesinnt ist   dann würde ich das Loch weiter bohren und längere Schrauben einsetzen und hinten mit ner Mutter kontern.
SO


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (24. Februar 2008)

Naja so richtig Abhilfe schafft deine Lösung nun auch nicht


----------



## wuschi (24. Februar 2008)

auf der anderen seite hab ichs so dass die flächen nicht aufernander liegen - und das war auf der kaputen seite bestimmt genauso!!
das hat sich durch den riss alles verschoben (z.b. die fläche unten wo das maßband drüber liegt ist jetzt nicht mehr plan sonder die vordere und die hintere klemmung der steckachse haben sich ca. 1mm gegeneinander verschoben)


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (24. Februar 2008)

Fakt ist leider, dass die Schrauben nicht "sanft" genug angezogen worden sind. Viel Glück


----------



## 4Stroke (24. Februar 2008)

Hat jemand eine Anleitung zur optimalen Einstellung des Sram X-9 Schaltwerks?


----------



## Blackwater Park (24. Februar 2008)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Anleitung zur optimalen Einstellung des Sram X-9 Schaltwerks?



geheimtipp: www.sram.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (25. Februar 2008)

Habe gerade den Schaltzug für den Umwerfer verlegt





Kann mir jemand sagen ob der Schaltzug am Umwerfer so richtig eingespannt ist,
denn beim runterschalten scheuert der Schaltzug jedes mal am Lack obwohl er schon abgeknickt ist


----------



## Blackwater Park (25. Februar 2008)

du kannst den zug u-förmig um die klemmschraube herumführen, so dass er rechts wieder nach oben weggeht.


----------



## 4Stroke (25. Februar 2008)

> du kannst den zug u-förmig um die klemmschraube herumführen, so dass er rechts wieder nach oben weggeht.



Habs gerade mit etwas Fummellei hinbekommen


----------



## Blackwater Park (9. März 2008)

wie ich in nem anderen thread schon geschrieben hab:


> ich hab ein torque 2 von 2006, da waren ab werk fat alberts in 2,35" montiert. mit big bettys in 2,4" trat schon das problem auf, dass das profil am umwerfer schleifte. duch einstellen des umwerfers war dem nicht beizukommen, da er sonst nicht mehr aufs kleine kettenblatt schaltete. ich hab dann das ganze hinterrad über die speichenspannung ein paar millimeter nach links zentriert, dann passte es so gerade. jetzt überlege ich aber, muddy marys in 2,5" zu probieren. gibts ne möglichkeit das zu bewerkstelligen, ohne das hinterrad noch asymmetrischer zu "zentrieren"? da fallen mir jetzt nur zwei ansatzpunkte ein:
> 1.: kettenlinie nach rechts verlegen. wüsste aber nicht wie, da das tretlager schon komplett ohne spacer montiert ist.
> 2.: umwerfer nach vorne verschieben oder verkürzen. geht das irgendwie? oder gibts kürzere umwerfer als den xt?


hat das jemand mal getestet mit nem LX umwerfer? ist der kurz genug?


----------



## Richi2000 (9. März 2008)

Ich fahr (noch immer ) Gazza in 2,6" und mit denen funktionierts auch ohne Nachzentrieren! Ist zwar knapp aber es geht. Mit BB darf es sicher keine Probleme geben, die waren schon original drauf und funktionierten auch gut.


----------



## wuschi (3. April 2008)

hallo
nach langem überlegen hab ich mich einstimmig =) dafür entschieden, dass ich einen stahlfederdämpfer haben will. hab mir gedacht vielleicht den rs vivid in 216mm. aber erst mal ein paar fragen an alle die schon einen stahlfederdämfer im torque 06 hatten:
wie siehts aus mit sag einstellung wenn man eine harte feder reinbaut, dass der hinterbau nicht durchschlägt.
welche feder habt ihr bei welchem gewicht verbaut gehabt.
und gibts irgendeinen grund das nicht zu machen. (das höhere gewicht soll mir erst mal egal sein und auf plattform und lockout kann ich (hoffentlich) verzichten).

in letzter zeit bin ich immer wieder auf artikel gestoßen (auch das rs video von der eurobike) in denen man lesen kann, dass die hersteller ihre dämfer mit verschiedenen grundsetups verkaufen.
ist das nur für erstausstatter oder gibs da changen an einen besonders progressiv "aufgesetzten" dämfer zu kommen.

und was haltet ihr grundsätzlich von der lösung mit dem vivid, vorschläge für andere dämfer?

danke schon mal            
mfg


----------



## balticnor (3. April 2008)

Na dann viel Glück. 
Bevor Du dir einen Stahlfederdämpfer kaufst probier erst aus ob er wirklich passt. Wie Du weiter oben lesen kannst ist es nicht einfach einen Dämpfer zu finden. Ich hatte auch schon mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt, als ich mein Torque noch hatte......


----------



## wuschi (3. April 2008)

ja das ist mir alles bekannt. ich hab mir einige maße vom vivid im internet gesucht (also nicht nur einbaulänge) und denke,dass er passen müsste. aber ich würd mir vorher wen suchen (shop oder so) wo ich ihn probeweise einbauen kann und schauen obs passt.

mich würde interessieren wie die performance mit stahlfeder ist.

der fox vannila r passt übrigens, ist halt kein besonderer dämpfer.

mfg


----------



## Herr Latz (4. April 2008)

Sag mal, das 06er Torque ist doch dafür bekannt daß es einen degresiven Hinterbau hat und somit einen recht prograssiven Dämpfer benötigt um gut zu fuktionieren. Oder lieg ich da falsch? Wieso dann in aller Welt einen komplett linearen Stahlfederdämpfer einbauen?
Bitte um Aufklärung.
Grüße,
Herr Latz.


----------



## Richi2000 (4. April 2008)

Warum 216mm, wenn die Einbaulänge doch 222mm sein sollte? Wegen den Hubangaben (216mm/63 Hub, 222mm/70Hub)? Falls sichs mit den 70 Hub ausgeht (streift der Hinterreifen irgendwo?) würd ich den 222mm Dämpfer nehmen, da der kürzere Dämpfer den gleichen Effekt hat, wie wenn man den Dämpferschlitten nach vorne schiebt- (noch)degressivere Kennlinie!! Außerdem hätte man dann ca 180mm FW. Eventuell läßt sich der DHX-Aireffekt mit zu vielen Durchschlägen mit dem Vivid durch den Drop-Stop-Durchschlagschutz minimieren. Ob der dann aber wirklich so progressiv wie ein Pearl wird?? Wäre aber cool, wenn das mal wer testen könnte- ich steh eigentlich auch auf Stahlfederdämpfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (4. April 2008)

Ich fahre ein Canyon Torque 06 mit Fox DHX Air 5.0.

Bisher hatte ich noch keinen Durchschlag, ich habe das Fahrwerk so eingestellt das es den gesamten Federweg nutzt.

Allerdings mache ich mit dem Bike keine sonderlich großen Sprünge (hauptsächlich Touren und leichtes Freeride).

Ein 07er Bike konnte ich noch nicht testen, daher kenne ich die Unterschiede nicht.


----------



## wuschi (4. April 2008)

in 222mm könnte es mit dem federteller knapp werden deshalb 216mm aber das müsste man ausprobieren und was den degesiven hiterbau angeht: das stimmt schon aber tom75 schieb:



> habe mir den Vanilla in 222mm von einem Kumpel ausgeliehen und mal probeweise verbaut. Bin nur eine kleine Runde damit gefahren und dann wieder auf den Pearl gewechselt. Meiner Meinung nach eignet sich der Vanilla nur für Leute, die ihr Torque ausschliesslich im Bikepark bewegen oder Dropsüchtig sind.
> 
> Mein Torque betrachte ich als Spassmaschine, mit der ich sowohl Touren fahre, als auch ab und zu im Bikepark rumhüpfe. Dafür reicht mir der Pearl vollkommen, nein, er ist m.E. der beste Dämpfer, den man im Torque 2006 verbauen kann. Höhere Drops als 2,50m fahre ich nicht und selbst da schlägt der Pearl nicht durch, auch bei meinem Gewicht von etwa 87kg und 4bar Luftdruck / 30% SAG.



auf den satz mit dropsüchtig kommts an........

ich hab tom75 schon um nähere auskunft in seiner gallerie beim entsprechenden bild gebeten hat aber noch nicht geantwortet.

wäre nett wenn er mal was über die performance äusern könnte

den degresiven hiterbau würd ich mit einer harten feder ausgleichen deshalb interessiert mich wie dann die sag einstellung funkt.

mfg


----------



## Richi2000 (4. April 2008)

Sageinstellung wird dann vermutlich grob über die Federhärte (zur Berechnung http://www.mtb-biking.de/federrate.htm#f und dann die Feinjustage über die Federvorspannung eingestellt. Ich hab mit dem DHX5 air auch ein sehr hartes Setup für den Bikepark gehabt, was im Vergleich zum Pearl aber echt kagge war: für harte Drops ok (knapp am Durchschlag vorbei), dafür war das Ansprechverhalten z.B. in Wurzelpassagen im Vergleich zum Pearl echt unterm  Hund. Solch ein Setup ist meiner Meinung nach nur bei einer sehr aktiven Fahrweise (jeden kleinen Hügel, Wurzel etc. zum Absprung nützen, um "unebene Stellen" einfach zu überfliegen) vertretbar. Allerdings find ich das harte Setup z.B. bei naßen Verhältnissen nicht so toll, weil die Traktion am Hinterrad doch sehr leidet. Mit Pearl funzt das alles mit einem einzigen Setup: Soft auf Wurzeln und mit ausreichend Reserve beim Drop.
Wäre aber echt mal interessant, wie sich ein Stahldämpfer mit Progressionseinstellung (Vivid, DHX5 Coil) im Vergleich schlägt. Der Fox Van hat diese Einstellung meines Wissens nicht. Außerdem müßte man echt wissen, wie die Einstellungsparameter (Federhärte, Sag, etc) beim Van bei Tom75 waren, daß er den als "einzig für Dropsüchtige" bewertet. Prinzipiell lese ich aus dropsüchtig: ohne Durchschlag- was mich ja schon neugierig machen würde!
Greetz,
Richi


----------



## wuschi (4. April 2008)

ich bin auch geil auf stahl 
aber das mit der federrate hängt doch auch von der übersetzung des hinterbaus ab drum nehm ich an, dass wenn man sich an die erechnete federhärte hält man wieder einen durchschlagenden dämpfer hat.
betrachten wir doch mal den dhx air: in einem "normalen" rahmen fahren den wohl die meisten leute mit ca.5-6 bar und die welt ist in bester ordnung. mit dem torque 06 fahren was ich so mitbekommen habe alle/die meisten mit weit über 10 bar. also mehr als das doppelte. weist du was ich meine.
da wird nur vergleichen und ausbrobieren helfen. 

weiß übrigens wer das übersetzungsverhältniss vom 2006er torque?

hab auch schon einige gedanken über den pearl verloren aber eigentlich will ich was schweres.  
und der pearl ist jetzt nur noch vereinzelt zu kriegen.
als schüler hat man leider nicht den kiesel bei der hand um einfach mal rum zu probieren. aber ich bin wirklich kurz davor mir noch in letzter sekunde den pearl zu bestellen.

mfg


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (4. April 2008)

Hallo,

ich glaube, ich kann deinen Gedanken, Wuschi, nicht ganz folgen. Wenn du dem Durschlagen des Dämpfers durch Einsatz einer härteren Feder  entgegenwirken willst, geht das Ansprechverhalten gegen 0. Ein linearer Stahldämpfer kann nie (es sei denn, er verfügt über eine sehr stark zuschaltbare "Bottom out" Druckstufe) im degressiven 06er Torque eine insgesamt lineare Kennlinie ergeben. Du brauchst zwangsläufig einen progressiven Dämpfer. Alles andere hilft dir nicht weiter. Wenn du aber mit einem Stahldämpfer feineres Ansprechverhalten willst, muss die Feder dementsprechend weich sein und diese würde dann dauernd auf Block gehen.

Gruß,

Kalle


----------



## wuschi (4. April 2008)

wie gesagt würde ich dazu einmal gern tom75 vernehmen.
das is mir alles bekannt und ich verstehs ja auch aber nichts desto trotz hat anscheinend der vanilla r bei ihm ganz gut funktioniert haben, nur scheint die leistung nicht mehr tom75´s einsatzbereich entsprochen haben.


----------



## Richi2000 (5. April 2008)

wuschi schrieb:


> ich bin auch geil auf stahl
> weiß übrigens wer das übersetzungsverhältniss vom 2006er torque?
> mfg



FW165mm / Hub 63.5mm=2.60


----------



## 4Stroke (15. April 2008)

Gewichtsvergleich:

Schimano Deore 9f 11-34





421g

Schimano Deore XT 9f 11-34





299g


----------



## 4Stroke (15. April 2008)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d4v1nc1 (21. April 2008)

Hallo,
sagtmal, hat irgendjeamnd noch ne Ahnung ob in dem 2006er torque 3, das was Bobby Root damals gefahren hat, auch schon ne Doppelbrücken Gabel drin war? Hätte hier noch ne Boxxer Team rumliege und würde die mal testweise einbauen. Mir ist klar, dass der Rahmen keine DC Freigabe hat, ich hab aber trotzdem noch dumpf in erinnerung das B.Root sein bike ne dc gabel drin war.

greez max


----------



## markus92 (21. April 2008)

Hallo,

ich glaube du meinst das FRX in das der Bobby eine DC eingebaut hat. Ist ja jetzt auch freigegeben.


----------



## d4v1nc1 (22. April 2008)

Das das Frx irgendwann in den letzten 6 Monaten freigegeben wurde weis ich, allerdings fuhr er nich auch schon 2006, wos noch kein frx gab in einem Torque ne DC Gabel!?


----------



## wuschi (22. April 2008)

kann mich (leider) nicht dran erinnern, dass er ne dc fuhr.
wäre aber schön. würd auch gern mal eine einbauen (mit 170mm oder so).
wenn mr. root eine gefahren ist würd ich mich sicherer fühlen.


----------



## hopfer (22. April 2008)

Hi
was glaubt ihr ist besser für ein Torque ES als Dämpfer? Manitou ISX 6 
oder Fox DHX 5.0


----------



## zeuss (19. Mai 2008)

hallo zusammen!
zum thema dhx-air im torque06
wieso is eigentlich keiner darauf gekommen den dämpfer beim service sehr progressiv abstimmen zu lassen?hab mit shocktherapy geredet das problem mit dem degressiven hinterbau erklärt und mir wurde geraten den dämpfer beim service sehr progressiv abstimmen zu lassen das würde laut stmensch abhilfe schaffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (19. Mai 2008)

hallo zeuss,

die idee ist nicht sonderlich neu. was macht denn shocktherapy, was hier nicht schon probiert worden wäre? plastik in luftkammer zur verkleinerung, kleineres luftkammergehäuse...

vg
kalle


----------



## zeuss (19. Mai 2008)

das ist klar die idee is nicht neu aber:gleich nen anderen dämpfer kaufen und sich dabei abstressen beim einbau oder 15euter fur nen anderes setup ausgeben und gucken obs dann passt ist meiner meinung nach doch cleverer.
weiter oben steht ja auch das der monarch-dämpfer extra für canyon ein progressiveres setup gekriegt hat warum soll das denn beim fox dhx air nicht auch funktionieren?und das mit dem plastikinlay im dämpfer ist doch auch keine wirkliche lösung,gibt doch sicher auch andere möglichkeiten zum beispiel andere ventile im dämpfer oder lieg ich da falsch gruß zeus


----------



## wuschi (19. Mai 2008)

andere ventile werden die dir für 15 europäische dallar nicht einbauen......
und wenn die mal anfangen am innenleben zu fummeln wirds teuer (schätz ich).
bei dämpfer-tunings wird ja auch nichts anderes gemacht als am innenleben gefeilt und was so ein tuning kostet wissen glaub ich die meisten.
mfg


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (19. Mai 2008)

*Edit*


----------



## zeuss (19. Mai 2008)

der normale dämpfersevice kostet so um 90euro und das progresiver machen+15 sagt shocktherapy


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (19. Mai 2008)

Hallo zeuss,
dann teste es doch einfach und berichte uns dann  Du könntest natürlich auch vorher fragen, wie sie den dhx air progressiver machen wollen.


----------



## zeuss (19. Mai 2008)

dämpfer hab ich schon zum service geschickt dürfte nächste woche bei mir eintreffen,berichte dann ob sich was geändert hat 
will ich ja mal hoffen  
ansonsten wars halt für den a.sch,aber nen service hat er eh gebraucht
und die 15euro mehr tun auch net weh,einen versuch is ja wert
mfg zeuss


----------



## schuh (6. Juli 2008)

Hey Jungs.


Könnt Ihr mit weiterhelfen welche Kassette ich mir am Besten für mein
Torque 2 2006 hole?


Oben hat ja 4Stroke schon die XT und die Deore mit Gewicht gepostet.


Was würdet ihr nehmen? Die XT wär schon sinnvoll nehm ich an?

Ist das dann die hier ??

http://www.bike24.net/p16368.html


Und wo ich gerade dabei bin:


Könnt ihr mir sagen ob die Reifen Tacx T1395 mit der Dimension 
26x1.25 auf die Felge vom  Torque passt?


Hab mir beim Biken den Arm gebrochen und bin gerade dabei mir eine Rolle zuzulegen um nicht ganz ohne Sport leben zu müssen 

Danke für die Hilfe!

Grüße Thomas


----------



## Blackwater Park (6. Juli 2008)

als kassette würd ich XT 11-34 nehmen, is bei actionsports grade am billigsten afaik. 11-32 is manchmal schon kritisch wenns lange steil bergauf geht.
das thema deore kassetten wurde hier mal ausführlich diskutiert:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=327028
die abbah nabe hat aber nen stahl freilauf, geht also von ner deore kassette auch nicht direkt kaputt.

gute besserung


----------



## schuh (6. Juli 2008)

Super!


Werd die XT 11-34 bestellen.


Vielen Dank!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (6. Juli 2008)

Hallo Thomas,
das sind Fragen 

Bei der Kassette würde ich definitiv zur Xt raten. Schaltet super und ist 100 Gramm leichter als die Deore.

Bei deinem Rollen-Reifenproblem kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen. 
Solltest du langfristig auch Rolle fahren wollen, könntest du dir doch auch noch einen günstigen oder gebrauchten Laufradsatz für die Rolle zulegen. Dann musst du nicht immer die Reifen wechseln und kannst deine alten Verschleissteile in Grund und Boden fahren.

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## 4Stroke (6. Juli 2008)

> Bei der Kassette würde ich definitiv zur Xt raten. Schaltet super und ist 100 Gramm leichter als die Deore.



Sogar mehr als 100g, beide 11:34

Deore:





Deore XT:


----------



## 4Stroke (6. Juli 2008)

Habe nun an meinem Canyon dafür gesorgt, dass sich die Truvativ Kurbeln nicht mehr "blank" schleifen:









Sieht jedenfalls besser aus als "abgeschliffene" Kurbeln .


----------



## schuh (7. Juli 2008)

Danke Jungs!

@Kalle:


Genau so ist das auch gedacht.
Hab sowieso noch das originale hintere Laufrad hier rum liegen. Da möchte ich jetzt den Reifen für die Rolle drauf machen und die alte Deore Kassette und dann fix für die Rolle belassen.
Dann muss ich nur noch HR austauschen um zwischen Rolle und Draussen zu wechseln.

Hoffe auf der Rolle macht es auch bisschen Spass. Hab das noch nie getestet.
Werd sie mir heute beim Decathlon mitnehmen.


Grüße Thomas


----------



## chris_da_masta (18. August 2008)

moin,
in wberg hab ich mir meine vr felge zerbombt.
die nabe behalte ich.
d.h. ich kaufe mir nur´ne felge (mavic ex 729), speichen (dt comp) und nippel.
so jetzt die frage: welche speichenlänge soll ich nehmen?
p.s. ich hab noch den standard lrs drin.

mfg chris


----------



## frankZer (18. August 2008)

hier kannst du die speichenlänge berechen: speichenlänge

warum eigentlich ne EX 729? ist schon heftig breiter wie ne Sun SOS.


----------



## wuschi (18. August 2008)

material und einspeichen wird aber böse teuer. probiers damit, hab ich auch allerdings noch nicht verbaut und für mein specialized p2.

http://www.bikestore.cc/product_info.php/products_id/11883.html

die versandkosten sind auch pervers billig (österreich halt; nicht eure deutschen sündteuer tarife)

die abbildung stimmt nicht aber ich kann dir bilder von meinem schicken. gewicht selbst gewogen ca. 2200g

mfg


----------



## chris_da_masta (19. August 2008)

hi,
danke fÃ¼r eure antworten.

beim calculator gibts leider keine sun sos zur auswahl.
die ex 729, da ich Ã¶fters im bikepark unterwegs bin. und 4m drops mache.

die dt laufrÃ¤der sind zwar schÃ¶n leicht, aber nicht so stabil.

felge, speichen und nippel kosten ca. 100 â¬ und einspeichen macht ein freund von mir.


mfg chris


----------



## cxfahrer (19. August 2008)

Das ist doch egal, die EX 729 ist doch im Rechner und die Speichen deiner alten Felge und den Lochkreis der Nabe brauchst ja bloss nachmessen (da sind manchmal eh "falsche" drin! 
Ansonsten misst man AFAIK den Innendurchmesser mit dem Zollstock. So die Felge noch rund ist ...;.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (19. August 2008)

Ich würde dir die 721er ans Herz legen. Wesentlich leichter als die 729 und weniger beulen-empfindlich.


----------



## lapalmarolfi (19. August 2008)

irgendwie haben sehr viele der Probleme und Antworten nichts mit dem Thema  Setup Torque zu tun.
Macht es für Interessierte nicht einfacher, sich zu informiernen...

Sorry, aber macht halt nen Speichenlängenthreat auf, ich hab das Thema abonniert und es nervt, wenn ständig Gewichte von XT-Kassetten und Speichenlängenfragen kommen...

Trotzdem happy trails!

lapalmarolfi


----------



## wuschi (19. August 2008)

aber wir sind doch wie eine familie!
wenn torque fahrer probleme haben reden sie als erstes mit der familie über das was ihnen kummer bereitet.
ich finds in ordnung


----------



## schatten (19. August 2008)

Aus aktuellem Anlaß muß ich aber nochmal auf Kassetten eingehen (nein, nicht aufs Gewicht  ): 
Ich habe vorhin bei meinem Torque ES 7 die Kassette gewechselt (auf XT) und mußte feststellen, daß die Deore-Kassette schon ordentliche Spuren im Freilaufkörper der Ringle Dirty Flea hinterlassen hat (nach ca. 250km). 
Wie weiter oben im Thread schon erwähnt, ist es wirklich empfehlenswert, auf einem Alu-Freilauf auch eine Kassette mit Alu-Spider zu fahren.

Und die Bitte an Canyon: Einfach keine Mogelparts verbauen, schon gar nicht, wenn sie noch zusätzliche Schäden anrichten. Ein Hauch Fett bei der Erstmontage der Kassette wäre auch noch schön.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (13. September 2008)

Hallo, 
ich möchte den Thread mal wieder ausgraben, da hier schon länger nichts mehr geschrieben worden ist.

Ich fahre seit gestern einen Pearl 3.3 in meinem Torque 1 und bin nun super zufrieden.  Dahingegen kommt mir meine 36 Van fast überfordert vor. 

Alle Fahrer eines 06er Modells können ja nochmal was zu ihrem perfekten Setup schreiben. Zum Beispiel: Modell, Rahmengröße, verbaute Gabel und Dämpfer, Körpergewicht und Setup der Komponenten.

Dann mache ich gleich mal den Anfang:

Torque 1 | Rahmengröße L | 36 Van und Pearl 3.3 | bei 82kg: 

Gabel: härtere Feder in Van, Druckstufen beide komplett offen, Zugstufe halb zu

Pearl: 25-30 % SAG (im moment ein bisschen mehr Druck erstmal), Druckstufe komplett offen (goldenes Rad), Zugstufe ca. 30 Klicks drinnen. 

Wie gesagt bin ich mit dem Gabelsetup noch nicht 100 % zufrieden und an die optimale Einstellung des Pearls muss ich mich auch noch heran tasten.

Über euer Set-up würde ich mich auch interessiere,

Gruß

Kalle

PS: Habt ihr den Dämpferschlitten soweit wie möglich in die unterste Posotion gestellt oder sollte man einen Mittelweg wählen?


----------



## schuh (13. September 2008)

Dämpferschlitten sollte doch soviel ich mich erinner garnicht verstellt werden?


Fahre den Pearl 3.1  am T2 06 mit 30% SAG. Sonstige Einstellung nach Gefühl und Einsatzbereich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (13. September 2008)

Fährst du den Schlitten also in der untersten Position (bzw. anders gefragt - war der von Werk aus in der untersten Position eingestellt)? 

Ich bin heute mit 25 % Sag gefahren - das ist definitiv zu wenig SAG.


----------



## schuh (13. September 2008)

Nein. Bei mir ist er nicht in der untersten Position!


Ist bei mir ab Werk ziemlich genau mittig.


Der SAG Variert bei mir auch gewaltig je nach Sattelposition.
Ist der Sattel ausgefahren ist das Gewicht wohl besser auf die vordere Achse verteilt und ich habe ca 25-30% SAG.

In DH Stellung (Sattel rein, Gabel vorne raus) hab ich durch die veränderte Geometrie mehr SAG, so ca 30-40%.


Keine Ahnung ob das opitmal ist, aber fährt sich find ich ziemlich gut ;-)


----------



## chris_da_masta (17. September 2008)

moin,

mein steuersatz hat spiel.
kann man den semi-integrierten steuersatz einfach mit´nem hammer rausschlagen oder braucht man spezial-werkzeug??

passt dann auch ein normaler 1 1/8 rein?
wie chris king oder sowas??

mfg chris


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (17. September 2008)

Nabend,

@ Schuh: danke für dein Feedback. Canyon antwortete mir heute per E-mail, dass ich den Schlitten so weit wie möglich unten fahren soll.

@ Chris: nur mit dem Hammer wird des nichts - oder nur schwer. Du brauchst einen Steuersatzaustreiber (der sieht ähnlich, wie ein Rührbesen aus): 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  Einen normalen King kannst du nicht montieren - nur einen (ich meine) semiintegrierten Steuersatz. Da gibt es sehr gute, Beispielsweise von Hope oder Acros. Solltest du aber nur Spiel haben, kannst du doch über einen Tausch der Industrielager nachdenken?

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## wuschi (17. September 2008)

hallo
1 1/8 passt nicht, es gibt so viel ich weiß keine adapter.
kauf dir wieder einen SI. entweder bei canyon als ersatztteil oder zB den hier:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ACROS-Steuersatz...8187899QQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116

der ist laut acros HP für freeride zugelassen. 
ausschlagen müsste gehen und einpressen mit gewindestange, karosseriescheiben usw... die übliche gewalt methode eben. so werd ichs wohl auch bei meinem specialized machen da einen der händler nicht gern mit billig aus ebay erworbenen edelsteuersätzen sieht.

ich hoffe das hat dir geholfen
mfg thomas


----------



## wuschi (17. September 2008)

austreiben geht auch mit einem stück holz. einfach immer rund um mit hammer ein stück rausschlagen so dass er nicht verkantet.
schau mal da:

http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/steuerkopf_wechs.htm

oder andere anleitungen im internet suchen


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (17. September 2008)

Nur zwecks Richtigstellung: der benötigte Steuersatz muss auch ein 1 1/8 Zoll sein. Nur eben nicht normal sondern SemiIntegr.

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## wuschi (17. September 2008)

ja hast natürlich recht!
1 1/8" ahead passt nicht.


----------



## chris_da_masta (18. September 2008)

hi,

danke für eure schnellen antworten.

also den alten einfach vorsichtig raushämmern und den neuen "normal" einpressen?!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ACROS-Steuersatz...8187899QQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116

passt dieser steuersatz wegen einpresstiefe, größe etc. auch??
(hab noch keine erfahrung mit semi integrierten.)

mfg chris


----------



## wuschi (18. September 2008)

wird schon passen. aber einfach mal den alten ausbauen und eipresstiefe messen. bei der größe gibts keine unterschiede. (die normung macht´s möglich). nür die einpresstiefen können variieren bei unterschiedlichen eisatzbereichen. aber die steuerrohre sind innen (glaub ich) meist gerade, wodurch auch die einpresstiefe egal ist.
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cholfa (18. September 2008)

chris_da_masta schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ACROS-Steuersatz...8187899QQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116
> 
> passt dieser steuersatz wegen einpresstiefe, größe etc. auch??
> (hab noch keine erfahrung mit semi integrierten.)
> ...



Hi, 

passen schon, nur wird deine Gabel danach zu kurz sein .

Ich habe damals den hier genommen. Der AI-22 ist hochwertiger und der flachste aus der Acros Serie. Damit geht das mit der Einbauhöhe so gerade. Der original verbaute ist nämlich sehr flach.

Gruß
Roland


----------



## chris_da_masta (19. September 2008)

hi,

hast du denn mit dem gute erfahrungen gemacht?
ich fahre nämlich eher freeride.

hast du den alten einfach raus gehämmert und den neuen dann normal eingepresst??

mfg chris


----------



## Cholfa (19. September 2008)

Ja, ich hab ihn jetzt schon ein Jahr drin. Mein Torque wird auch fast nur zum Freeriden eingesetzt und ich bin auch nicht gerade leicht .
Der ist ja normalerweise auch doppelt so teuer wie der Ai-03.

Den alten am besten mit einem Rundholz (Hammerstiel o.ä.) vorsichtig rausschlagen und den neuen vorsichtig und ohne verkanten einpressen.
Einfach aus dem Baumarkt eine lange 12mm Maschinenschraube mit Mutter und große 12mm U-Scheiben (mind. 2-3 Stück pro seite) zum einpressen besorgen.


----------



## chris_da_masta (19. September 2008)

vielen dank für die infos.
werd versuchen dann am sonntag den steuersatz zu ersteigern.


----------



## wuschi (22. September 2008)

hallo alle zusammen!

das thema könnte noch interessant werden:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5146967#post5146967

mfg


----------



## Ghost-Boy (22. September 2008)

Ja schon wenn ich ne antwort bekomme


----------



## Andi-one (1. Oktober 2008)

ich fahre in meinem Torque auch einen Pearl, aber leider bin ich immer noch nicht mit dem Setup zufrieden...

wir wurde letzte Woche erzählt, dass ich den SAG im Flootgate über den Luftdruck einstellen soll...
bis jetzt habe ich es immer so gehandhabt, dass ich in der offenen Dämpferstellung ca. 1/3 Sag habe...
was ist nun richtig???
wieviel Luftdruck bei welchem Körpergewicht fahrt ihr im Torque in Verbindung mit dem Pearl?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (1. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
den Sag sollte man immer bei kompl. offenem Floodgate einstellen. Ich fahr bei 80 kg ca. 60 PSI.

Wie meiner Signatur zu entnehmen ist, steht mein Torque Rahmen in Größe L mit neuwertigem Rock Shox Pearl 3.3 Dämpfer zum Verkauf.
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/139073/cat/500

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (5. Oktober 2008)

Edit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SouthRanger (5. Oktober 2008)

Kurze Frage zur Bereifung:

Weiß jemand ob der Schwalbe MM in 2,5 hinten rein geht?


----------



## Blackwater Park (5. Oktober 2008)

in den rahmen passt er, aber mit dem umwerfer könnte es knapp werden. ich musste beim big betty 2,4 schon nen millimeter nach links zentrieren. der MM hat aber auch nicht so ausladende stollen an der seite wie der BB. kannst ja einen ausprobieren, wenn er nicht passt kannst du ihn immer noch vorne einbauen.


----------



## schuh (6. Oktober 2008)

Kennt einer ein Torque mit Rohloff?


Ist das vom Rahmen her überhaupt möglich bzw macht das Sinn?



Hatte gestern auf Tour die Idee, und sie wollte nicht mehr aus meinem Kopf.

Jetzt wo ich mich mal etwas informiert habe kommen aber dann doch Zweifel:

- eventl. extra Rahmen nötig
- extra Bremsscheiben
- nicht jeder Lenker möglich

Und auch preislich doch heftiger als ich dachte...  

Hatte gehoft mit 800-1000 Euro hinzukommen. Aber dann kommen ja noch vorne Kurbel und Lager dazu, die Bremsscheiben.... das läbert sich auf den Preis eines neuen Fully zusammen!

Würde mich trotzdem interessieren ob es jemanden gibt der das fährt?


Grüße Thomas


PS: 
Hab die Suche schon bemüht und die meisten Beiträge überflogen was  gerade meine Zeit hergibt (speziell die von Schappi bzgl Torque)
Scheint aber nach wie vor hier im Forum kein Torque mit Rohloff zu geben!?
Möglich wär es aber wohl?


----------



## wuschi (6. Oktober 2008)

ich kenn mich nicht wirklich mit dem speedhub aus aber ich versteh nicht warum du denkst, dass du einen neuen lenker und neue kurbel brauchts. 
ich kann mir nur vorstellen, dass rennradlenker nicht verwendbar sind weil man wegen der biegungen den drehgriff nicht drüber schieben kann. und wozu neue kurbel?????!!!!!!!
die ketten haben STANDART maße.
und das die rohloff speedhubs nicht günstig sind weiß auch jeder.


----------



## schuh (6. Oktober 2008)

Das steht so hier im Forum bzgl Lenker und Kurbel. Bin gerade am Handy, daher kein Link. Sorry
Preis war auch klar dass teuer, aber ich dachte eben mit 1000 wäre man dabei.

Wollte hier ja keine Grundsatzdiskussion sondern Erfahrungen am Torque!


----------



## Cholfa (6. Oktober 2008)

schuh schrieb:


> Das steht so hier im Forum bzgl Lenker und Kurbel. Bin gerade am Handy, daher kein Link. Sorry
> Preis war auch klar dass teuer, aber ich dachte eben mit 1000 wäre man dabei.
> 
> Wollte hier ja keine Grundsatzdiskussion sondern Erfahrungen am Torque!



Hi,

die Speedhub kannst Du am Torque genauso wenig fahren wie am Liteville, das passt von der Kinematik einfach nicht.
Da sind Rahmen mit weniger Federweg auch besser geeignet.
Außerdem solltest Du nicht vergessen dass Du mit der Speedhub eine sehr große ungefederte Masse am Hinterrad hast.

Und wie bei allen besonderen und teuren Dingen, UNBEDINGT ausgiebig Probefahren. Nicht jeder kommt mit dem Fahrgefühl und der Geräuschkulisse zurecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lapalmarolfi (6. Oktober 2008)

Nur so generell: Technisch spricht aus meiner Sicht nichts gegen eine Rohloff am Torque, jedenfalls nicht der Federweg.

Aus meiner Gruppe fuhren und fahren einige die Rohloff am Freerider (Big Hit u.ä.), einer hat gerade wieder von Schaltung auf Nabe umgestellt (hatte Defekte satt). Die Bikes haben durchweg mehr Federweg als mein Torque.

Ist aber sicher Geschmacksache.


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Oktober 2008)

Hab neulich ein Endorfin mit Speedhub gesehen, bei dem die Drehmomentabstützung die Sitzstrebe zerrissen hat - also Herstellerfreigabe abfordern!

Mit Maxle wird das aber sicher eh nicht einfach, oder?


----------



## lapalmarolfi (6. Oktober 2008)

Torque 06 (und nur um das geht der Threat) und 07 haben normale Ausfallenden, keine Maxle, sollte daher  passen.

Anfrage bei Canyon schadet aber sicher nicht.


----------



## Cholfa (6. Oktober 2008)

lapalmarolfi schrieb:


> Nur so generell: Technisch spricht aus meiner Sicht nichts gegen eine Rohloff am Torque, jedenfalls nicht der Federweg.
> 
> Aus meiner Gruppe fuhren und fahren einige die Rohloff am Freerider (Big Hit u.ä.), einer hat gerade wieder von Schaltung auf Nabe umgestellt (hatte Defekte satt). Die Bikes haben durchweg mehr Federweg als mein Torque.
> 
> Ist aber sicher Geschmacksache.



Das Problem ist ja auch die Kinematik des Torque in Verbindung mit der Rohloff Speedhub. 
Dadurch geht jegliche "Wippneutralität" in den kleinen Gängen mit der Speedhub verloren. Und nur da wird sie ja eigentlich gebraucht.
Das Torque hat auch den denkbar ungünstigsten Drehpunkt (45° hinter/über dem Tretlagergehäuse) für die Schwinge in Verbindung mit der Rohloff. Direkt darüber (Nicolai) oder dahinter funtioniert besser.


----------



## schuh (6. Oktober 2008)

Edit:

Habt wohl recht. Passt nicht so wirklich gut. 
Schade...

Aber eine Menge Geld gespart ;-)


----------



## Bobbi (25. November 2008)

Cholfa schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> passen schon, nur wird deine Gabel danach zu kurz sein .
> 
> ...




Hallo,

Ich hatte die "Edelstahl-Version" und die "Normal-Version" vom Ai-22 in meinem Torque 8.0 verbaut. Leider ließen beide Steuersätze sich nicht ordnungsgemäß vorspannen. Schraube zu locker und der Steuersatz hatte Spiel. Schraube zu fest und Lenker samt Gabel lief nicht sauber von rechts nach links bzw. es war eine Widerstand beim Lenken deutlich spürbar.

Habe die Problematik an Acros per Mail gesendet. Leider bis heute keine Antwort erhalten. Zu meinem Problem gibt es auch einen Tread. Cholfa hat eine Antwort schon abgeben. Danke nochmal, leider hat es nichs genützt.
Irgendwann hatte ich keine lust mehr. Habe mir dieses Wochenende nun einen Cane Creek ZS für 15euro gekauft. Der läuft einwandfrei.

Beim Ausbau sind ist mir dann etwas aufgefallen (die Vermutung hatte ich schon kurz nach dem Kauf als ich den Steuersatz auspackte und mir angeschaut habe). Die Schräge vom Gabelkonus mit der die Kraft ins untere Steuersatzlager eingeleitet wird ist irgendwie viel zu klein. Bei mir lief nämlich das ganze nicht über die Schräge sonder über die Planfläche vom Gabelkonus. Erkennbar am Abrieb auf der Planfläche. Konstruktionsfehler oder Fertigungsfehler? Acros hat bis heute nicht geantwortet. Das ganze ist nun zwei Monate her.

Persönlich kann ich den Mehrwert von ca. 80euro zu 15euro somit nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Zumal ich vom Service nichts gesehen habe. Wollte eigentlich Produkte aus Deutschland kaufen. Dies hat sich, zumindest mit der Fa. Acros, für mich erledigt. Meine Empfehlung daher ist der Cane Creek ZS Steuersatz. Hier ist die Schräge vom Gabelkonus deutlich größer gezogen.


----------



## Arjan$*Haze* (12. März 2009)

Hallo Leute,

Ich bin mim Fox DHX auch nicht unbedingt zufrieden, was meint ihr, geht ins FR 7,0/2009
auch der RS Pearl rein???
....könnte da grad günstig einen bekommen, deshalb die Überlegung!

Welche länge bräuchte ich denn da?(auch 222mm oder )

DANKE für eure Antworten


----------



## Arjan$*Haze* (12. März 2009)

...so, hat sich erledigt!!
Laut Canyon geht der Pearl ohne Probleme ins FR 7 / 2009 rein,
Einbaulänge 222mm Dämpfer, Buchsen 8mmx 22,2mm.....

Ich glaub ich werds mal versuchen und dann Berichten!


----------



## tom75 (12. März 2009)

der Pearl hat etwa 1cm Durchschlagschutz, d.h. du wirst bei 66mm Dämpferhub (222mm Dämpfer) nur ca. 56mm nutzen können. 
Das ergibt z.B. bei meinem 2006er Torque einen Federweg von etwa 145 bis höchstens 150mm. 

Fahre jetzt einen 2007er Evolver ISX4, der den vollen Hub nutzt, ohne durchzuschlagen. 

Das einzige, was mich beim Pearl gestört hat war eben dieser Umstand, sonst ein sehr guter Dämpfer.


----------



## wuschi (12. März 2009)

@tom75:
wie viel wiegst du und ist der evolver isx4 um so viel anders als ein alter swinger 4way air?
wie hat eigentlich der fox vanilla funktioniert? ich weiß du hast schon mal was dazu geschrieben, aber vielleicht hast du mal federhärte, sag, ansprechen, durchschlagschutz, etc.
danke schon mal!
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom75 (12. März 2009)

also den Vanilla hatte ich mir von nem Freund ausgeliehen und nur kurz verbaut. man kann nicht von einem Test sprechen, bin damit nur kurz gefahren und die 800er Feder war sehr straff. War mir zu schwer und ich hatte für mein Gewicht von 84kg die falsche Feder.

Einen Swinger 4way Air hatte ich noch nicht im Torque verbaut, aber beim ISX kannst du die Endprogression in 4 Stufen einstellen.

Habe jetzt 30% SAG und auf Stufe 4 gestellt. Bei meiner Hausrunde mit einem ca. 1.30m "Drop" in die Schräge ist er nicht durchgeschlagen, das Gummi blieb etwa 1mm vor Hubende stehen.

Habe ihn jetzt erst seit 1 Woche und muß noch ausgiebiger testen, aber bei besserem Wetter, ist jetzt Dauerregen bei uns.

Hat jemand schon einen Roco TST Air oder WC in das 2006er Torque verbaut ?


----------



## wuschi (12. März 2009)

ah danke.
und das mit mz roco wär wirklich interessant, hab mal gelesen die sollen recht prgressiv (abstimmbar ??) sein.


----------



## Langley (13. März 2009)

Der Roco TST R ist für mich der beste Dämpfer aller Zeiten. Der schluckte im Bikepark wirklich alles weg. Wer sie kennt: Magura Gabeln verhalten sich ganz aehnlich, geben also freiwillig von Anfang an recht viel Federweg her.

Ist so´n Komfort Dämpfer; für 5 Meter Drops würd ich eher den DHX 5 vom Fux nehmen.

Take care

Langley


----------



## wuschi (13. März 2009)

nUr schade dass du ein 07er hast. und du redest von den coil-varianten oder?


----------



## Langley (13. März 2009)

Jo schon (Coil). Aber ich hab ihn an einem Norco Downhiller erlebt, nicht am ES 7. Da ist der Pearl schon ok, wenn auch viel zu traege.

Das Norco war so aufgebaut wie die Torque ES / FR heutzutage.

Haett ich so´n Bike, waere er schon laengst da drin.

Take care

Langley


----------



## schuh (23. März 2009)

Gibt es eigentlich für das Torque 2006 schon eine gute Lösung für eine automatische Sattelverstellung?


----------



## wuschi (23. März 2009)

automatische sattelverstellung?
meist du so ein bürosessel-system?
wenn du das meinst und die systeme nicht im passenden durchmesser erhältlich sind einfach adapterhülsen verwenden...
mfg


----------



## schuh (24. März 2009)

Genau. 
Wollte fragen ob es da was ohne große Reduzierhülsen gibt?

Fährt wohl noch kein Torque so einem System?


----------



## wuschi (29. März 2009)

hallo,
hat irgendwer mal schnell die maße vor die dämpferbuchsen beim 2006er modell?
danke schon mal
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeuss (29. März 2009)

22,2


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (29. März 2009)

Hallo,

Apropos Dämpferbuchsen: ich habe noch ein neues Rock Shox Buchsenset für ein Dämpferauge des Pearls im Torque 2006 vorrätig (22.2x8mm).

Bei Interesse, am besten PN schicken.

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## schuh (5. April 2009)

wuschi schrieb:


> automatische sattelverstellung?
> meist du so ein bürosessel-system?
> wenn du das meinst und die systeme nicht im passenden durchmesser erhältlich sind einfach adapterhülsen verwenden...
> mfg



Weisst du den Durchmesser der Stütze beim Torque 06?

Bin am überlegen als Übergang, bis die Syntace kommt noch eine KS I900 zu holen falls die passt.


----------



## thto (5. April 2009)

hi thomas,
die 'KS950 hat eine stabilere Klemmung und keinen versatz nach hinten, bei der 900 hört man gelegentlich dass diese zu weich ist.
beste grüß
TT

950
http://www.shiftycart.de/zoom.php/shop/gocycle/lang/x/i/5594

900
http://www.shiftycart.de/zoom.php/shop/gocycle/lang/x/i/4922


----------



## schuh (5. April 2009)

Danke thto!

Hab mich gerade auch schon etwas eingelesen in die Stützen und mich für den Kauf einer i950 entschieden sofern die passt.

Finde nur nirgends den Durchmesser der Sattelstütze bzw den Innendurchmesser des Sattelrohrs. Flip noch aus 

Würde am liebsten sofort bestellen


----------



## schuh (5. April 2009)

Ist der Durchmesser 
31,6mm ?

Stimmt das?

Hab es gerade mal mit dem Schul-lineal nachgemessen (ungenau).

Wo ich dabei war hab ich auch gleich mal gemessen wieviel "verstellbedarf" ich den hätte.
Also maximal lassen sich so 18cm versenken. Aber mit 12,5cm wäre mir schon sehr geholfen...

Denk ich schlag zu. 
Auch wenn die Syntace wirklich noch dieses Jahr mit 20cm kommt. Lenkerverstellung ist sowieso nicht mein Ding.

Sobald mir hier noch einer den Durchmesser bestätigen kann würde ich bestellen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (5. April 2009)

schuh schrieb:


> Ist der Durchmesser
> 31,6mm ?
> 
> Stimmt das?



bei mir torque fr9 aus 2007 steht es auf der stütze ...


----------



## wuschi (5. April 2009)

ja durchmesser ist 31,6mm. kauf dir am besten für solche zwecke einen billigen messschieber auch bekannt als schiebelehre.
mfg


----------



## schuh (5. April 2009)

Danke Wuschi!

Hab so eine Schiebelehre... Hab sie 1h gesucht. Dann hab ich ein Lineal genommen. Muss irgendwo im Keller liegen


----------



## wuschi (8. April 2009)

ich hab jetzt eine sehr dumme frage:  wie bekomm ich die dämpferbuchsen beim pearl raus?  hab jetzt die richtige größe gekriegt und auf einer seite (es waren keine buchsen drin) hab ich sie leicht reichdrücken können. aucf der anderen seite ist noch eine buchse drin und ich bekomm sie nicht raus. ist das normal? einfach vorsichtig durchschlagen?
danke schon mal


----------



## cxfahrer (8. April 2009)

Du drückst das alte Gleitlager mit dem neuen raus. 
Am besten mit nem Schraubstock mit weichen Backen.

Wobei ja das Lager am Rahmenende des Dämpfers eigentlich nie verschleisst.

Edit: du meinst ja die Buchsen. Ja, rausklopfen/drücken. Geht normal von Hand, kannst es ja auch ein wenig mit WD40 einsprühen.


----------



## wuschi (8. April 2009)

also ,mhmm, ich mein das edelstahlröhrchen. sind dann wohl nicht die buchsen. ok passt ich versuchs mal. deine erste methode wird hoffentlich gehn!
mfg

EDIT:  verschleißen tun sie nicht aber ich hab den dämpfer gebrauch recht gündtig bekommen und da waren noch buchsen drin


----------



## schuh (4. Juli 2009)

Hey Torque 2006 Fahrer.

Bräuchte dringend eine neues mittleres Kettenblatt an meinem Torque2.

Kenn mich da leider nicht wirklich aus.

Hab mich schon mal umgeschaut. Gibt da ja doch einige verschiedene... 
Auf dem alten Kettenblatt hab ich leider keine wirkliche Typenbezeichnung gefunden. 

Könnt Ihr mir eines empfehlen?

Würde ein  Shimano XT 770 Kettenblatt 4-Arm Blatt mit 32 Zähnen passen?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## cxfahrer (4. Juli 2009)

LX oder XT 760 egal. 
Sind beide Alu, nur das 770 ist Plastik AFAIK.


----------



## schuh (4. Juli 2009)

Vielen Dank cxfahrer!


----------



## schuh (5. Juli 2009)

Wenn ich schon dabei bin die Verschleissteile zu tauschen:


Könnt ihr mir mit dem Umwerfer weiterhelfen?

Seit ich das Rad habe hab ich das Problem dass im kleinsten Gang der Umwerfer am Rad streift. 
Die Jungs im Bike laden meinen der wäre verbogen und liesse sich daher nicht richtig einstellen. 
Das ganze nervt so.... da will ich jetzt mal was unternehmen.

Hab jetzt gerade mal im Bikeshop gestöbert was es da so gibt. Denke ich brauch auf jedenfall einen Topswing am Torque 2 06?

Passt da einer mit Innnenlagermontage? Oder was müsste ich sonst beachten?

Dank euch vielmals für die Hilfe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider_01 (5. Juli 2009)

ich vermute mal dass es am 06er torque gleich ist wie am 08er, wo ein* e-type* umwerfer montiert ist! lg


----------



## schuh (6. Juli 2009)

Dann würde zb ein  *Shimano Deore XT FD-M770-E Umwerfer für Innenlagermontage* passen?


----------



## Blackwater Park (6. Juli 2009)

zu dem problem mit dem umwerfer am reifen hab ich auch mal nen thread aufgemacht, da wurde mir ein LX umwerfer empfohlen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=325016

ich habs dann aber bei 2,4" reifen und XT umwerfer belassen.


----------



## schuh (6. Juli 2009)

Danke Blackwater!

Hab den Threat gestern schon mittels Suche gefunden und hatte dir eine PN geschickt 

Hab aber an meinem Torque 2 wenn ich das richtig sehe schon ab Werk einen LX Umwerfer, der eben jetzt streift. 
Daher kam ich auf die Idee der XT könnte besser sein da da in der Beschreibung was von "... mehr Reifenfreiheit" steht.

Danke für die Hilfe!

Grüße Thomas


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Juli 2009)

Welchen Reifen hast du hinten? Alles ausser MM2.5 muss gehen.
Ist dein E-Type schon ausgeleiert (kleinstes Blatt schalten dranrumwackeln)?
Ist der untere Anschlag tatsächlich richtig eingestellt?
Hast du schonmal versucht den Käfig ein klein wenig geradezubiegen (das geht ganz einfach mit zwei Zangen)?

Der XT im Link ist schon richtig, den kannst du kaufen und einbauen.


----------



## schuh (7. Juli 2009)

Hab jetzt den 09er Fat Albert 2,4.
Hatte aber das selbe Problem schon mit dem alten 3,5 Fat Albert.

Der untere Anschlag sollte wirklich passen. 
Hatte ihn schon mehrfach im Bikeshop einstellen lassen, und hab gerade das letzte WE selbst nochmal, nachdem es mich langsam richtig ankotzt daran justiert. Kann es zwar bessern, aber es ist nie 100% weg.


Dank Dir sehr für die Hilfe beim Teile bestellen!!

Werd jetzt die Woche nochmal testen ob ich mit einstellen und verbiegen was ändern kann, wenn nicht teste ich mal den XT.

So ausgeleiert kam er mir jetzt nicht vor. 

Hat aber schon ordentlich km hinter sich gebracht. Und wäre kein Torque geworden wenn ich gerne Feldwege fahren würde ;-)


----------



## overslag (11. März 2010)

Hey,
könnte mir jemand einmal die Dämpfereinstellungen sagen für den Manitou Evolver am Canyon Torque 2009?
Ich wiege 65 kg mit Ausrüstung.
Vielen Danke


----------



## Mettwurst82 (11. März 2010)

DIE dämpfereinstellung gibt es nicht.
nutz die suchfunktion. da findest du genug anhaltspunkte um auf dein persönliches wunschsetup zu kommen.

tipp: benutz "setup torque evolver" als suchbegriff...


----------



## Sylver46 (16. September 2010)

Hab jetzt mein Torque auch und scheitere einfach gnadenlos am Einstellen des Hinterbaus, mein altes Bike mit dem "sid air" Dämpfer spricht im Moment besser an, als mein neues

Wiege so um die 88KG und wollte das ganze erstmal auf ganz normales Freeride/Touren fahren einstellen, also nichts wo man mal größere Drops oder Ähnliches erwarten kann.

Habe im Moment 13Bar in der Hauptkammer und 9Bar im Ausgleichsbehälter, Rebound auf ca 1/3 Klicks und dieses Riesenrad zum einstellen des Durchschlagschutz wie von Werk, da es sich bei mir einfach nicht drehen lässt  SAG zeigt bei mir 30% im Moment.

Der Hinterbau macht einfach nichts, federt weder Wurzeln oder Bordsteine schön weg sondern eher sporadisch und schlecht, bin bisher sehr enttäuscht von meinem neuen Bike in richtung Setup. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja weiter helfen.

Axo, eine Frage noch wie verhindert ihr, dass nach dem auspumpen einige bar beim Abschrauben der Pumpe wieder flöten gehen, einfach mehr drauf pumpen oder gibt es da einen Trick?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lapalmarolfi (16. September 2010)

Hi,

sorry, aber das Forum ist nicht für die neuen Torques, sondern die 2006er.

Zu Deiner Einstellung kann ich wenig sagen, Sag klingt gut, ggf. hast Du zu hohen Druck in der PP-Kammer (Ausgleichsbehälter), dann spricht die Wippunterdrückung natürlich zu stark an.

Schau mal ins richtige Forum und lies die Manuals vom Dämpfer, dann wirds schon werden. Geht sicher besser als Dein altes...


----------



## benchmark (16. September 2010)

Sylver46 schrieb:


> ...und dieses Riesenrad zum einstellen des Durchschlagschutz wie von Werk, da es sich bei mir einfach nicht drehen lässt  SAG zeigt bei mir 30% im Moment.
> 
> Axo, eine Frage noch wie verhindert ihr, dass nach dem auspumpen einige bar beim Abschrauben der Pumpe wieder flöten gehen, einfach mehr drauf pumpen oder gibt es da einen Trick?



Das "Riesenrad" kannst du mit nem 4mm Inbus drehen indem du ihn als Hebel in den runden Öffnungen an der Seite nutzt. Von Hand kannst du das Teil kaum drehen. 

Wenn du die Pumpe abnimmst, ist auch genau der Druck im Dämpfer, der angezeigt wird. Nur wenn du die Pumpe wieder anschraubst verliert der Dämpfer bissl was..


----------



## FloImSchnee (16. September 2010)

1. Anleitung lesen. 
Da steht dann z.B. drin, dass man in die Löcher der blauen Bottom-Out-Kappe einen Inbus einsetzen kann, um sie mit dem dann gegebenen längeren Hebel drehen zu können.

2. Kann's sein, dass die "ProPedal"-Wippunterdrückung aktiviert ist? (--> Hebel in 90°-Stellung zu Dämpfer-Längsachse)

3. Bottom-Out-Kappe auf niedrigste Stellung drehen, sofern nicht ohnehin so eingestellt. (--> 3 weiße Ringe sichtbar)

4. Sicherstellen, dass die Rebound-Dämpfung nicht zu stark ist. 

5. Bisschen Motoröl auf die Kolbenstange geben. Verbessert das Ansprechverhalten.

6. Dämpfer gut einfahren. 

Wenn all das sichergestellt ist u. der Hinterbau dann immer noch nicht gut anspricht, dann liegt wohl irgend ein Defekt vor. 
Der spricht normalerweise recht fein an...


----------



## Barney_1 (16. September 2010)

Ich meine in dem Fox Handbuch gelesen zu haben das die Einstellschraube( Riesenrad) am PP nur gedreht werden darf wenn man den Druck vorher unter 8,6 bar abgelassen hat. Dann kann man das Rad mit der Hand drehen. Muss dann nacher halt wieder auf den gewünschten Druck aufgepumpt werden.Sind bei mir dann so ca. 12 Bar ( bei denen sich dann nichts mehr drehen lässt).
Barney_1


----------



## FloImSchnee (16. September 2010)

Stimmt.



			
				http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/010/ger/index.html schrieb:
			
		

> Der Durchschlagwiderstand wirkt sich auf die letzte Phase der Druckbelastung aus. Zur Einstellung des Durchschlagwiderstands darf der Boost Valve-Druck *maximal 9 Bar *betragen. Sie können den Knopf von Hand drehen, oder indem Sie einen 4-mm-Inbusschlüssel in eine der Öffnungen stecken. Der Knopf darf nur von Hand oder mit einem 4-mm-Inbusschlüssel gedreht werden!
> 
> Wenn Sie den Knopf vollständig im Uhrzeigersinn drehen, erhalten Sie den maximalen Durchschlagwiderstand. Um den Durchschlagwiderstand zu verringern, drehen Sie den Knopf gegen den Uhrzeigersinn. Sie können den Knopf maximal um drei (3) Umdrehungen drehen. Der Durchschlagwiderstand kann auf der entsprechenden Einstellungsskala (drei Markierungen) auf dem Ausgleichsbehälter abgelesen werden.


----------



## Sylver46 (16. September 2010)

Ohh man, muss man ja vorher für studieren, aber habe das jetzt aus rausgefunden, allerdings gibt es gar keine Anleitung mehr, sondern nur so ne dumme CD^^

Naja ok hab mir das jetzt eingestellt, läuft schon etwas besser, aber denke muss einfach paar KM fahren dann wird das schon passen, vielleicht waren/sind meine Ansprüche an das neue Bike auch etwas zu hoch gewesen, was die Hinterbau Kinematik angeht, in den Videos die man so sieht, sieht das immer so Butterweich aus, wenn die über Stock und Stein fahren allerdings wird das Setup, dann auch genau auf diese Situation abgestimmt sein.

Geht das ding bei falschen drücken eigentlich wirklich "so schnell" kaputt wie es in der Online Anleitung steht, weil bin die erste kleine runde gefahren ohne den Dämpfer irgendwie eingestellt zu haben halt einmal Straße rauf und runter und kurz durch Wald ohne Sprünge ohne alles und musste beim einstellen feststellen das auf dem Ausgleichsbehälter grad mal so um die 5 Bar drauf waren. Habe da jetzt erst einmal 130PSI drauf gekloppt wie es in der Online Anleitung steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeresblatt (16. September 2010)

waren bestimmt mehr als 5 Bar im Ausgleichsbehälter, da wenn du den Pumpenschlauch drauf schraubst geht etwas Luft aus dem Ausgleichsbehälter in den Schlauch und der Druck sinkt.

hier die aktuelle Bedienungsanleitung:
http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/010/ger/Content/Dampfers/DHX_Air_50.html


----------



## Thomas_v2 (16. September 2010)

Ich denke mal der maximale Druck im Ausgleichsbehälter bei dem man noch verstellen darf stammt daher, dass ich wenn ich den Bottom-Out bei 12 Bar ganz draußen habe und dann reinschraube, sich der Druck in der Kammer über den maximal zulässigen Druck erhöhen könnte.
Dass sich das Bottom-Out Drehrad bei niedrigerem Druck (zumindest etwas) leichter drehen lässt kommt noch hinzu.


----------



## tiss79 (16. September 2010)

Was zwar schon gesagt wurde, check mal deine Rebound Dämpfungseinstellung. Dreh sie mal auf beide Seiten des Anschlags und dann jeweils eine Runde rollen. Denn merkst Du einen deutlichen Unterschied. Nicht dass Du von der maximalen Druckstufe aus losgegangen bist. Ansonsten einfach back to the Roots und (Mit Anleitung) Schritt für Schritt durchgehen. Alles auf Null drehen, Sag einstellen, dann Zugstufe, Piggy einstellen, Bottom Out.

Gruß

Matthias


----------



## 21XC12 (3. April 2013)

Hallo! Kann mir jemand beim Setup behilflich sein? Wär für etwas Hilfe bei Setup sehr dankbar!! Bike is das 2012er Torque!

Dämpfer DHX Air 5.0:

Hab den Durchschlagschutz zu 2/3 drin und 9 bar im Ausgleichsbehälter. In der Hauptkammer hab ich 11 bar. Der SAG liegt bei 35 %. Ich hab insgesamt 76 mm Hub, also 26 mm SAG. *Ich wiege fahrfertig ca. 86 kg* (+-1). Den Federweg nutz ich nicht mal annähernd ganz aus. Sind immer noch "mindestens" 12 mm Luft. Springe zzt. Drops bis 1 m! Was kann ich am Setup ändern um bei gleichbleibendem SAG mehr Federweg zu nutzen? Den Durchschlagschutz rausdrehen, den Luftdruck im Ausgleichsbehälter reduzieren oder beides??? 

Gabel Fox 36 Float RC2 170 mm:

Auch mit der Gabel bin ich noch nicht so ganz happy. Hab 50 psi drin. Fox empfiehlt 60 psi. Der SAG liegt bei 50 mm d.h. ca 30 %. Die Highspeed Druckstufe hab ich bei 4 Klicks und die Lowspeed Druckstufe bei 8 Klicks offen. Zugstufe 12 Klicks zu. *Hat jemand etwa mein Gewicht und kann mal sein Setup posten???*


----------



## Ghost-Boy (3. April 2013)

höhere drops halt oder härter fahren


----------



## 21XC12 (4. April 2013)

@Ghost-Boy

Ich freue mich immer über solche Beiträge!! Dein Beitrag zeugt von einem hohen geistigen Niveau! Danke! Ich werde deinen Tipp beherzigen!


----------



## Power-Valve (4. April 2013)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Dämpfer DHX Air 5.0:
> Was kann ich am Setup ändern um bei gleichbleibendem SAG mehr Federweg zu nutzen? Den Durchschlagschutz rausdrehen, den Luftdruck im Ausgleichsbehälter reduzieren oder beides???


das ist die richtige Richtung. Wenn du den Durchschlagschutz rausdrehst, verringerst du die Endprogression. (Veraendert die Groesse der Piggypackluftkammer) 
Auch der Druck im Piggypack aendert sich durch die Groessenaenderung. Aufpassen, dass der Druck im PiggyPack nicht zu klein wird...




> Gabel Fox 36 Float RC2 170 mm:
> 
> Auch mit der Gabel bin ich noch nicht so ganz happy.



Was passt dir denn an der Gabel nicht? 


Gruss Uwe


----------



## User60311 (4. April 2013)

Der Druck im Ausgleichsbehälter ändert quasie die "Vorspannung" der (Öl-)Dämpfung.

Wenn du mit der jetzigen Progression (2/3 Striche vom Ausgleichsbehälter eingedreht) zufrieden bist, den Federweg aber nicht komplett ausnutzt, dann könnte man auch den Druck im Piggy senken.

Ich hab für mich persönlich festgestellt, dass ich lieber einen höheren Druck im Ausgleichsbehälter fahre, als in der Hauptkammer.
(Hauptkammer 120psi / Ausgleichsbehälter 160psi) [ca 75-80kg]

----

Zur Gabel:
Mach sie auf, auf die vollen 180mm... 
und wenn du sie schon 1 Jahr gefahren bist, mach mal ein kleinen Service. Frisches Öl bewirkt bei so mancher Fox wahre Wunder.


----------



## simdiem (4. April 2013)

User60311 schrieb:


> Frisches Öl bewirkt bei so mancher Fox wahre Wunder.


Oder Öl im Allgemeinen bei Fox Gabeln


----------



## 21XC12 (4. April 2013)

Danke für eure Tipps!!!  Ich hab den Durchschlagschutz komplett raus gedreht! Hauptkammer 170 psi und Ausgleichskammer 150 psi. Der SAG liegt bei 21mm also 25% und jetzt nutz ich den gesamten Federweg bis jetzt ohne Durchschlag!!! Damit auch zukünftige Leser diesen Beitrag für sich nutzen können: "Ich wieg fahrfertig ca. 87 kg"!!! Bei der Gabel stört mich das sie auf 170 mm getravelt ist!! Der s c h e i ß Spacer fliegt raus!!! Ich denke dann sollte alles soweit passen! Evtl. wechsel ich mal das green Oil von Fox gegen Motoröl! Soll ja dann angeblich besser ansprechen!??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (5. April 2013)

simdiem schrieb:


> Oder Öl im Allgemeinen bei Fox Gabeln


Oder Öl im Allgemeinen bei Rockschrott Gabeln
Ich hab auch schon trockene Lyriks im Keller gehabt
Die statt Öl Plastikteile im Casting hatten


----------



## 21XC12 (6. April 2013)

@schbiker
Dein Tipp war die Lösung! Merci hierfür nochmal!


----------



## Freeman777 (30. September 2016)

Hallo! Ich Wärme den Fred noch mal auf. Hab mir heute nen Torque aus 2006 gekauft. Das Rad ist quasi neu. Sackschwer aber irgendwie cool. War nen Schnäppchen. Dämpfer haben frischen Service. Alles gut. Ich frage mich nur, wozu die Schiene dient, wo der Dämpfer am Rahmen angeschraubt ist. Ist dort mit 3 schrauben gesichert. Darf man das verstellen? Was bringt das? Ist momentan auf mittlerer Position. Danke! 

Sehr cool, dass ich mich hier grob am Setup orientieren kann! 

Danke


----------



## finges (9. Januar 2017)

Freeman777 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich nur, wozu die Schiene dient, wo der Dämpfer am Rahmen angeschraubt ist. Ist dort mit 3 schrauben gesichert. Darf man das verstellen? Was bringt das? Ist momentan auf mittlerer Position.


Die Dämpferaufnahme wird hier im Thread schon öfter angesprochen ... schau mal hier in die Suche http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/search/17563304/?q=Dämpferaufnahme&t=post&o=relevance&c[thread]=229010

Hier gibt es zB ein Antwort auf die Frage http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/setup-torque.229010/page-33#post-4315354


----------

